# 2016 NHL Draft Prospects



## Rekus

Anybody have any info on this group of players - late 97's and 98s?


MOD:
*Rank	Name	TEAM	POS.	BIRTHDATE	HT.	WT.	NAT'L	HFB LINK*
1	*Auston Matthews* | USA NTDP	C	17-Sep-97	6-1 1/2	194	USA http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=1611595
2	*Kale Clague* | Brandon (WHL)	D	06-May-98 5-11	185	CAN http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=1919729
3	*Jakub Chychrun* | Sarnia (OHL)	D	31-Mar-98	6-2	195	CAN http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=1541429
4	*Jesse Puljujarvi* | Karpat (SM Liiga)	RW	07-May-98	6-3	198	FIN http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=1482359
5	*James Greenway* | USA NTDP	D	27-Apr-98	6-4 1/4	204	USA http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=1737215
6	*Tyson Jost* | Penticton (BCHL)	C	14-Mar-98	5-10 1/2	188	CAN http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=1606023
7	*Dmitry Sokolov* | Omskiye Yastreby Omsk (MHL)	RW	14-Apr-98	6-2	203	RUS http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=1488465
8	*Clayton Keller* | USA NTDP	C	29-Jul-98	5-9 1/4	165	USA http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=1783923
9	*Sam Steel* | Regina (WHL)	C	03-Feb-98	5-10 1/4	167	CAN http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=1731727
10	*Dante Fabbro* | Penticton (BCHL)	D	20-Jun-98	6-0	183	CAN http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=1904255
11	*Max Jones* | USA NTDP	LW	17-Feb-98	6-1 3/4	189	USA http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=1756369
12	*Luke Green* | Saint John (QMJHL)	D	12-Jan-98	5-11	174	CAN http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=1731717
13	*Tarmo Reunanen* | TPS Turku (Finland Jr.)	D	01-Mar-98	5-11	166	FIN 
14	*Brett Howden* | Moose Jaw (WHL)	C	29-Mar-98	6-1 1/4	190	CAN http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=1586427
15	*Tyler Benson* | Vancouver (WHL)	LW	15-Mar-98	5-11 1/2	198	CAN http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=1273111
16	*Matthew Tkachuk* | USA NTDP	LW	11-Dec-97	6-0 1/2	188	USA http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=1785943

Source: http://www.tsn.ca/the-tsn-hockey-list-16-for-16-1.126168


----------



## LT

These kids are 13, 14. Most of them are just getting out of PeeWee. I really don't see how there can be any standouts this early, and I think we'd already be hearing about a Crosby/Tavares type player.


----------



## Rekus

Sorry Latvian twist - these kids are going into their 2nd year of Bantam. They would be drafted in the WHL at the end of their second year of Bantam. So no I do not think it is too young. And some of the highly regarded kids at this age already have agents - sorry - Family advisors. Hockey players are not made in a year.


----------



## jfb392

Anyone know when Mathew Barzal's birthday is?
I know he's a 1997 but I'm not sure of the exact date.
If he has a late birthday, he'd be eligible for this draft.

Edit: Nevermind, 5/97.
I've got nothing then.

Perhaps scoutman has some names?


----------



## OttawaRoughRiderFan*

There is suppose to be an exception class of Canadian kids coming out. Is it the 95's?


----------



## jfb392

KevyD said:


> There is suppose to be an exception class of Canadian kids coming out. Is it the 95's?



The 95's seem to be very strong at forward and there are a couple goalies that look very good right now.
The 96's aren't as clear right now, but the Ontario group is supposedly one of the most talented in recent memory.


----------



## OttawaRoughRiderFan*

jfb392 said:


> The 95's seem to be very strong at forward and there are a couple goalies that look very good right now.
> The 96's aren't as clear right now, but the Ontario group is supposedly one of the most talented in recent memory.




Thanks buddy. I knew there was a class coming up that would rival the one drafted in 2003 but I wasn't sure which year it was.


----------



## Daneurism

jfb392 said:


> The 95's seem to be very strong at forward and there are a couple goalies that look very good right now.
> The 96's aren't as clear right now, but the Ontario group is supposedly one of the most talented in recent memory.




I think the 96s are a down year for Quebec/Maritimes and I don't know much about the 96s in western Canada save for Jake Virtanen, does anyone know if it's a strong class out west?


----------



## AmericanDream

the 95's and 97's are mad deep for the US... tons of highend kids and depth, hopefully they dont drop off the face of the Earth like many of the 94's have...


----------



## OttawaRoughRiderFan*

AmericanDream said:


> the 95's and 97's are mad deep for the US... tons of highend kids and depth, hopefully they dont drop off the face of the Earth like many of the 94's have...




Are the 2012 Draft kids considered the 93's or 94's?

I am sure it is the 94's.


----------



## keslerburrows

jfb392 said:


> Anyone know when Mathew Barzal's birthday is?
> I know he's a 1997 but I'm not sure of the exact date.
> If he has a late birthday, he'd be eligible for this draft.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, 5/97.
> I've got nothing then.
> 
> Perhaps scoutman has some names?




Seen Barzal live. This kid is going to make some noise.


----------



## alko

i browsed the SVK U 18 for late 1997s or 1998s and found this - 

Dominik TrÅ¡ka D 24.11.1997 - 14 gp, 0+0
Matej Niňaj F 15.09.1997 - 4 gp, 0+0
MatÃºÅ¡ Spodniak F 22.12.1997 - 1 gp
LukÃ¡Å¡ Å½iak F 17.10.1997 - 4 gp, 0+2
LukÃ¡Å¡ Ďurkech LD 09.12.1997 - 11 gp, 0+0
Kamil OndrÃ¡Å¡ GK 03.03.1998 - 6 gp, 1 win, 5 loss, 80,11 %
Denis PÃ¤toprstÃ½ RW 05.11.1997 - 21 gp, 1+1
Filip LeÅ¡ťan RW 26.11.1997 - 10 gp, 0+2

nothing special, but maybe in a few years...


----------



## jntadt22

If you look the 2015 Draft talk started at this time last year, and so I don't think it's too early to learn about these younger kids.


----------



## Trotzig

Adam Thilander, D, 98-09-18.

5pts in 8 games in TV-Pucken, 2 years under age.

Not sure about the cut-off date.


----------



## scoutman1

here are some players to follow

1.	Tyler Benson—F—SSAC Alberta 5’10/165	33 34 50 84 
2.	Mitchelle Balmas—F—Breton Sports	6’00/175	00 00 00 00 
3.	Sean Day—D—Honey Baked 0’00/000	08 07 04 11 
4.	Luke Kirwan—F—Syracuse Stars 6’01/200	39 43 36 79
5.	Jaeger White—F—Med Hat Alberta 5’08/146	32 28 23 51
6.	Dmitry Sokolov—Omsk 5’03/140	17 21 22 43
7.	David Quenneville—D—SSAC 5’07/155	32 16 28 44
8.	Layton Parsons—F—Cole Harbor 5’10/185	21 32 19 51
9.	Simon Butala—D—Philly Jr Flyers 5’10/145	05 00 00 00
10.	Cole Candella—D—Tor Jr Canadiens	0’00/000	00 00 00 00
11.	John-Michael Di Gregorio-F-Royal Montr	0’00/000	18 09 08 17
12.	Adam Mascherin—F—Tor Jr Canadiens	0’00/000	00 00 00 00
13.	Riley Horvath—F—Flyers 0’00/000	00 00 00 00
14.	Ryan Kubic—G—Winnipeg Hawks 5’09/151	00 00 0.00 .000
15.	Artur Kayumov—F—Lokomotiv 98 5’03/108	06 22 05 27
16.	Valery Naumenko—F—Rus 97 0’00/000	01 01 00 01


----------



## scoutman1

Trotzig said:


> Adam Thilander, D, 98-09-18.
> 
> 5pts in 8 games in TV-Pucken, 2 years under age.
> 
> Not sure about the cut-off date.




he is actually 2017 ranked


----------



## Alberta tough

Jaeger White, Tyler Benson, Kale Clague, David Quennville are the best so far of a very strong group from Alberta.


----------



## Rekus

There is a late 97 in Quebec that is doing very well - Maxime Fortier.


----------



## wolem78

Alexander Poluektov 19.03.1998 "Dynamo" (Moscow) №8 - new Ovechkin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhYv6ITl-1Q&list=UUyeNX1ZhyWBwrJm2qHIogRA&index=4&feature=plcp

Russian talent 1998: 
(f) Dmitry Sokolov — Omsk
(f) Nikita Ivanov - Moscow
(f) Vitaly Abramov - Chelyabinsk
(d) Nikita Makeev - Moscow
(f) Vladimir Kuznetsov - Ekaterinburg
(f) Mikhail Mesheryakov - Moscow
(f) Mark Verba - Moscow


----------



## TonyTinglebone

scoutman1 said:


> here are some players to follow
> 
> 1.	Tyler Benson—F—SSAC Alberta 5’10/165	33 34 50 84
> 2.	Mitchelle Balmas—F—Breton Sports	6’00/175	00 00 00 00
> 3.	Sean Day—D—Honey Baked 0’00/000	08 07 04 11
> 4.	Luke Kirwan—F—Syracuse Stars 6’01/200	39 43 36 79
> 5.	Jaeger White—F—Med Hat Alberta 5’08/146	32 28 23 51
> 6.	Dmitry Sokolov—Omsk 5’03/140	17 21 22 43
> 7.	David Quenneville—D—SSAC 5’07/155	32 16 28 44
> 8.	Layton Parsons—F—Cole Harbor 5’10/185	21 32 19 51
> 9.	Simon Butala—D—Philly Jr Flyers 5’10/145	05 00 00 00
> 10.	Cole Candella—D—Tor Jr Canadiens	0’00/000	00 00 00 00
> 11.	John-Michael Di Gregorio-F-Royal Montr	0’00/000	18 09 08 17
> 12.	Adam Mascherin—F—Tor Jr Canadiens	0’00/000	00 00 00 00
> 13.	Riley Horvath—F—Flyers 0’00/000	00 00 00 00
> 14.	Ryan Kubic—G—Winnipeg Hawks 5’09/151	00 00 0.00 .000
> 15.	Artur Kayumov—F—Lokomotiv 98 5’03/108	06 22 05 27
> 16.	Valery Naumenko—F—Rus 97 0’00/000	01 01 00 01




Didn't realize that Parsons was a late birthday. How does the cutoff work for the Q draft? Is it the same as NHL or does it go by birth year only regardless of month?

Balmas is a man among boys and was the name that popped into my head when I thought of this age group. Absolutely dominant every time I saw him play. Has size and a boatload of skill to go with it.


----------



## Tormentor

*World Selects Invitational @ Prague, Czech Republic*
*1 - Vitaly Abramov (Traktor) 14g+6a=20p*
2 - Dmitry Sokolov (Traktor) 13g+5a=18p
3 - Joseph Mizzi (Prohockey) 12g+6a=18p
4 - Alexander Podkorytov (Traktor) 11g+3a=14p
5 - Gleb Bondaryk (Silver Lions) 8g+5a=13p
6 - Maxim Bain (AK Bars) 7g+6a=13p
7 - Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi (Finland Selects) 7g+6a=13p
8 - Nikita Bashkirov (AK Bars) 6g+7a=13p
9 - Jake Harris (Prohockey)	7g+5a=12p
10 - Otto MÃ¤kinen (Finland Selects) 5g+7=12p


----------



## Granlund2Pulkkinen*

PuljujÃ¤rvi


----------



## InnuJoker

....


----------



## PanthersFan1980

scoutman1 said:


> here are some players to follow
> 
> 1.	Tyler Bensonâ€”Fâ€”SSAC Alberta 5â€™10/165	33 34 50 84
> 2.	Mitchelle Balmasâ€”Fâ€”Breton Sports	6â€™00/175	00 00 00 00
> 3.	Sean Dayâ€”Dâ€”Honey Baked 0â€™00/000	08 07 04 11
> 4.	Luke Kirwanâ€”Fâ€”Syracuse Stars 6â€™01/200	39 43 36 79
> 5.	Jaeger Whiteâ€”Fâ€”Med Hat Alberta 5â€™08/146	32 28 23 51
> 6.	Dmitry Sokolovâ€”Omsk 5â€™03/140	17 21 22 43
> 7.	David Quennevilleâ€”Dâ€”SSAC 5â€™07/155	32 16 28 44
> 8.	Layton Parsonsâ€”Fâ€”Cole Harbor 5â€™10/185	21 32 19 51
> 9.	Simon Butalaâ€”Dâ€”Philly Jr Flyers 5â€™10/145	05 00 00 00
> 10.	Cole Candellaâ€”Dâ€”Tor Jr Canadiens	0â€™00/000	00 00 00 00
> 11.	John-Michael Di Gregorio-F-Royal Montr	0â€™00/000	18 09 08 17
> 12.	Adam Mascherinâ€”Fâ€”Tor Jr Canadiens	0â€™00/000	00 00 00 00
> 13.	Riley Horvathâ€”Fâ€”Flyers 0â€™00/000	00 00 00 00
> 14.	Ryan Kubicâ€”Gâ€”Winnipeg Hawks 5â€™09/151	00 00 0.00 .000
> 15.	Artur Kayumovâ€”Fâ€”Lokomotiv 98 5â€™03/108	06 22 05 27
> 16.	Valery Naumenkoâ€”Fâ€”Rus 97 0â€™00/000	01 01 00 01



Luke Kirwin has much more size than the others listed. Pretty impressive numbers for a 14 year old playing junior b.


----------



## PanthersFan1980

welcometothebigshow2 said:


> This is pure speculation but:
> No offence, but all your posts are about him. He is a tremendous hockey player, and he will go far without you talking about him on here. I think in the end he will go top 3. So not to embarrass you, but again, he is a great hockey player and doesn't even need to be talked about on your part.




My apologies, Im jut trying to find out more about him.


----------



## AmericanDream

welcometothebigshow2 said:


> This is pure speculation but:
> No offence, but all your posts are about him. He is a tremendous hockey player, and he will go far without you talking about him on here. I think in the end he will go top 3. So not to embarrass you, but again, he is a great hockey player and doesn't even need to be talked about on your part.




the guy has 3 total posts....3

who cares if he talks about a certain player, this is the reason this site exists; for people to talk about whoever they want however often they want....I dont understand why you think you need to tell someone what to do on here....it baffles me.

as for Kirwan, looks like a solid kid. not many people know much about him or many of these kids, so PanthersFan please talk more about him and others that you are interested in. It is good to get some names out there this early. hence the point of this thread, and the site: Hockeys FUTURE.


----------



## PanthersFan1980

AmericanDream said:


> the guy has 3 total posts....3
> 
> who cares if he talks about a certain player, this is the reason this site exists; for people to talk about whoever they want however often they want....I dont understand why you think you need to tell someone what to do on here....it baffles me.
> 
> as for Kirwan, looks like a solid kid. not many people know much about him or many of these kids, so PanthersFan please talk more about him and others that you are interested in. It is good to get some names out there this early. hence the point of this thread, and the site: Hockeys FUTURE.



Where do you think he will end up in a few years? Major junior? Or NCAA?


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

PanthersFan1980 said:


> Where do you think he will end up in a few years? Major junior? Or NCAA?




Toss up. When you hear American you automatically think College but he's from New York so he'd be OHL eligible so it really depends on his preference. I wouldn't be surprised either way but I'd lean towards OHL for a guy considered top end like him.


----------



## PanthersFan1980

Adam Thilander said:


> Toss up. When you hear American you automatically think College but he's from New York so he'd be OHL eligible so it really depends on his preference. I wouldn't be surprised either way but I'd lean towards OHL for a guy considered top end like him.



Yeah that's what I thought. I watched him play this year and he plays like an OHL-er, physical and put numbers on the scoreboard. He's great with and without the puck in my opinion.


----------



## slovakiasnextone

alko said:


> i browsed the SVK U 18 for late 1997s or 1998s and found this -
> 
> Dominik Trška D 24.11.1997 - 14 gp, 0+0
> Matej Niňaj F 15.09.1997 - 4 gp, 0+0
> MatÃºš Spodniak F 22.12.1997 - 1 gp
> LukÃ¡š Žiak F 17.10.1997 - 4 gp, 0+2
> LukÃ¡š Ďurkech LD 09.12.1997 - 11 gp, 0+0
> Kamil OndrÃ¡š GK 03.03.1998 - 6 gp, 1 win, 5 loss, 80,11 %
> Denis PÃ¤toprstÃ½ RW 05.11.1997 - 21 gp, 1+1
> Filip Lešťan RW 26.11.1997 - 10 gp, 0+2
> 
> nothing special, but maybe in a few years...




WasnÂ´t Samuel SolenskÃ½ (Slovak born 98) named the best forward of the Czech 8th grade chapmionship final tourney?


----------



## The Great Dame

Jesus it's sickening how at an early age how hard these kids are pushed to become an NHL talent.


----------



## Granlund2Pulkkinen*

bnots13 said:


> Jesus it's sickening how at an early age how hard these kids are pushed to become an NHL talent.




You don't think they're pushing themselves at this age? 2016 means these kids are 14-15 years old today. Many of these kids are at the AAA level in the USA or playing Bantam or in some cases Major Midget already. This is when kids solidify themselves with the selects schools in the USA (e.g. Shattuck, etc) or with a good AMBHL team or something in Canada to start working towards the CHL draft. In fact 2016 kids will be drafted next year in the WHL draft so there is nothing wrong charting their progress. EDIT: In fact, if I'm not mistaken, some late '97's should have been selected in this Bantam Draft therefore making them 2016 eligible.


----------



## Granlund2Pulkkinen*

Trotzig said:


> Adam Thilander, D, 98-09-18.
> 
> 5pts in 8 games in TV-Pucken, 2 years under age.
> 
> Not sure about the cut-off date.




He's 2017 with Brady Berger... Probably the only 2 2017's that are on the radar right now.


----------



## Rekus

Granlund2Pulkkinen said:


> You don't think they're pushing themselves at this age? 2016 means these kids are 14-15 years old today. Many of these kids are at the AAA level in the USA or playing Bantam or in some cases Major Midget already. This is when kids solidify themselves with the selects schools in the USA (e.g. Shattuck, etc) or with a good AMBHL team or something in Canada to start working towards the CHL draft. In fact 2016 kids will be drafted next year in the WHL draft so there is nothing wrong charting their progress. EDIT: In fact, if I'm not mistaken, some late '97's should have been selected in this Bantam Draft therefore making them 2016 eligible.




True. In fact some of the top level kids at this age are being approached by agents /family advisors. Division 1 schools are starting to receive the kids for unofficial visits. These kids are 14 years old and will be in their draft year in 3 years. That is, in 3 years that will be the year the microscope on everything that they do will intensify.

Does anybody think that the kids should go into that year completely unprepared or not know what they will be put through. It just does not happen. Competition is worldwide and these know to be ready or someone else will take their spot.

The kids know this, the scouts know this, the parents know this. The only people who have a hard time understanding this are the few idiots who keep saying these kids are too young.


----------



## Granlund2Pulkkinen*

AmatuerFan65 said:


> True. In fact some of the top level kids at this age are being approached by agents /family advisors. Division 1 schools are starting to receive the kids for unofficial visits. These kids are 14 years old and will be in their draft year in 3 years. That is, in 3 years that will be the year the microscope on everything that they do will intensify.
> 
> Does anybody think that the kids should go into that year completely unprepared or not know what they will be put through. It just does not happen. Competition is worldwide and these know to be ready or someone else will take their spot.
> 
> The kids know this, the scouts know this, the parents know this. The only people who have a hard time understanding this are the few idiots who keep saying these kids are too young.




Huge part in a kid's life. And if you don't think they aren't excited about this--they are! If they didn't want to play NCAA hockey, CHL hockey, USHL hockey, or even NHL hockey they wouldn't be putting in all of this effort. It's not like they're enslaved--this is their life and they *love* it.


----------



## alko

slovakiasnextone said:


> WasnÂ´t Samuel SolenskÃ½ (Slovak born 98) named the best forward of the Czech 8th grade chapmionship final tourney?




I dont know about it, but its possible. STV had a short document about him in the "Ked vyrastiem" serie. But i cant find it in the Videoarchiv.


----------



## KingJet*

Dylan Thiessen is one I know of, the kid played AAA division 1 and played AAA in grade 7 and lit it up, this year, Monarchs Didn't have too good of a year but got about 28 points in 29 games, but hes big for his age, he should be a first rounder in 2016.


----------



## MattSens65

Carl GrundstrÃ¶m? Late '97 birthday, played 8 games in TV-Pucken, 1 assist.


----------



## brutalhockey

Granlund2Pulkkinen said:


> He's 2017 with Brady Berger... Probably the only 2 2017's that are on the radar right now.




Not really. Jordan Bellerive is a great player with a powerful wrist shot. Ocean Wiesblatt is an excellent hockey player with high IQ. Ocean is probably the best skater in West Canada. Kyle Olson is a talented young hockey player too. I understand that Ocean and Kyle are playing with 98 spring teams.


----------



## brutalhockey

jntadt22 said:


> If you look the 2015 Draft talk started at this time last year, and so I don't think it's too early to learn about these younger kids.




Bingo.


----------



## Granlund2Pulkkinen*

brutalhockey said:


> Not really. Jordan Bellerive is a great player with a powerful wrist shot. Ocean Wiesblatt is an excellent hockey player with high IQ. Ocean is probably the best skater in West Canada. Kyle Olson is a talented young hockey player too. I understand that Ocean and Kyle are playing with 98 spring teams.




Ocean Wiesblatt... that kid has literally been talked about since at least 2008. No exaggeration.

EDIT: He has a brother named Orca too that is supposed to be decent.

EDIT2: What about Bradley Braich? Or is he 2018...?


----------



## JoelWarlord

Hmm. I guess for me it's just a little odd in that I'm a '94 and a bunch of kids around my age will be going in the draft the next couple years, and my younger brother is a '98. It's just a little odd for me to imagine NHL scouts watching kids my brother's age play, but I guess I do understand that they really aren't that far off. Three years and some of them will be in the CHL.


----------



## Granlund2Pulkkinen*

Noob616 said:


> Hmm. I guess for me it's just a little odd in that I'm a '94 and a bunch of kids around my age will be going in the draft the next couple years, and my younger brother is a '98. It's just a little odd for me to imagine NHL scouts watching kids my brother's age play, but I guess I do understand that they really aren't that far off. Three years and some of them will be in the CHL.




I'm a '91 and we were talking about MacKinnon, etc. during that time.


----------



## brutalhockey

Granlund2Pulkkinen said:


> Ocean Wiesblatt... that kid has literally been talked about since at least 2008. No exaggeration.
> 
> EDIT: He has a brother named Orca too that is supposed to be decent.
> 
> EDIT2: What about Bradley Braich? Or is he 2018...?




It is too early to say that he is a decent player. He was the only 2000 player on 1999 Tier one team last winter. He has an older brother Ocean who is very talented and skillful on the ice. Many times his brother gets more attention than he does which only makes this guy worker harder than the rest. His energy on the ice proves this point, he drives to be the best he possibly can every day. This is not the guy you should overlook or underestimate when it comes to his age group or levels above. He wants it so bad and in my personal opinion, from what I witnessed, he has always tried to be the best two-way player on the team. He has an excellent stickhandling skill but need to use his linemates more often. Actually Ocean and Orca are two different kind of players. Ocean is being targeted by opponents. He is the most dangerous player especially when the linemates can meet his how level of skill.

Braich is a good player but I do not think he is in the same level as Orca. Somehow he always find ways to pile up his points. 

I like Bellerive but he is playing with highly skilled players on a strong team. I have watched his brother Matt who is on the Giants roster. I believe the younger one is a better player.

Olson is good too. Like bellerive, he is playing on a strong team. I don't see much physical game from him yet. His size is pretty small. But, he will make his teammates better.


----------



## PanthersFan1980

PanthersFan1980 said:


> Yeah that's what I thought. I watched him play this year and he plays like an OHL-er, physical and put numbers on the scoreboard. He's great with and without the puck in my opinion.




Just found out that kirwan is playing junior a next year for tremblays islanders hockey club, he got 7 points in 3 games in the ejhl showcase. Scouts will be all over him next year.


----------



## sigx15

Technically he isn't allowed to play juniors this year, as far as my knowledge goes (ya, I know he played this year keep reading). USA hockey put in a rule for the 2012-2013 season that a player must be 16 by December 31st of the current season in order to play juniors. Heisenberg has Kirwan listed as a September 97 birthday, meaning he would be too young. 

Butttt, as with anything there are always loopholes. I imagine because he played juniors last year he would be able allowed to play after getting the waiver below approved. http://www.usahockey.com/uploadedFiles/USAHockey/Menu_Players/Menu_Junior/Menu_Forms/Youth-Junior%20Player%20Waiver%20Form_2012_Fillable%20PDF%20Form.pdf 

We don't have the press as heavily involved in juniors as Canada so its possible this waiver has already been filled out and approved and no one has said anything. If someone knows if it has, which I anticipate it will in this situation, please let us know. Going forward it will be interesting to see if USA hockey will be lenient or very strict like hockey canada is in granting these waivers.


----------



## sigx15

AmericanDream said:


> the guy has 3 total posts....3
> 
> who cares if he talks about a certain player, this is the reason this site exists; for people to talk about whoever they want however often they want....I dont understand why you think you need to tell someone what to do on here....it baffles me.
> 
> as for Kirwan, looks like a solid kid. not many people know much about him or many of these kids, so PanthersFan please talk more about him and others that you are interested in. It is good to get some names out there this early. hence the point of this thread, and the site: Hockeys FUTURE.




Thank you for saying this. Some people on this site can really get carried away with bashing others who are high on someone. I'm from out east and don't see much USHL and CHL hockey, and I'm always interested to hear of the next great players coming up. And guys, if you don't want to read something skip over it, I barely read half the stuff here and just skim it for info. No need to get too caught up in this stuff.


----------



## scoutman1

Noob616 said:


> Hmm. I guess for me it's just a little odd in that I'm a '94 and a bunch of kids around my age will be going in the draft the next couple years, and my younger brother is a '98. It's just a little odd for me to imagine NHL scouts watching kids my brother's age play, but I guess I do understand that they really aren't that far off. Three years and some of them will be in the CHL.




you know NHL and CHL scouts and especially scouts are watching kids from first year bantam on....proof of NHL scouts watching kids young is the Mentorship program NHLPA thing, they ask NHL scouts what players should be there for the camp and they are bantams that are just going into midget...players have to be watched.


----------



## PanthersFan1980

sigx15 said:


> Technically he isn't allowed to play juniors this year, as far as my knowledge goes (ya, I know he played this year keep reading). USA hockey put in a rule for the 2012-2013 season that a player must be 16 by December 31st of the current season in order to play juniors. Heisenberg has Kirwan listed as a September 97 birthday, meaning he would be too young.
> 
> Butttt, as with anything there are always loopholes. I imagine because he played juniors last year he would be able allowed to play after getting the waiver below approved. http://www.usahockey.com/uploadedFiles/USAHockey/Menu_Players/Menu_Junior/Menu_Forms/Youth-Junior%20Player%20Waiver%20Form_2012_Fillable%20PDF%20Form.pdf
> 
> We don't have the press as heavily involved in juniors as Canada so its possible this waiver has already been filled out and approved and no one has said anything. If someone knows if it has, which I anticipate it will in this situation, please let us know. Going forward it will be interesting to see if USA hockey will be lenient or very strict like hockey canada is in granting these waivers.




Yes he has already committed, filled out the waiver as got it approved right when he got to the tryouts. I talked to a USA hockey guy, anonymous, who said he is able to because he did last year.


----------



## wej20

Soon we're going to be talking Kids who were born in the 2000s, that's going to suck.


----------



## Liquid Gel

Tormentor said:


> *World Selects Invitational @ Prague, Czech Republic*
> *1 - Vitaly Abramov (Traktor) 14g+6a=20p*
> 2 - Dmitry Sokolov (Traktor) 13g+5a=18p
> 3 - Joseph Mizzi (Prohockey) 12g+6a=18p
> 4 - Alexander Podkorytov (Traktor) 11g+3a=14p
> 5 - Gleb Bondaryk (Silver Lions) 8g+5a=13p
> 6 - Maxim Bain (AK Bars) 7g+6a=13p
> 7 - Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi (Finland Selects) 7g+6a=13p
> 8 - Nikita Bashkirov (AK Bars) 6g+7a=13p
> 9 - Jake Harris (Prohockey)	7g+5a=12p
> 10 - Otto MÃ¤kinen (Finland Selects) 5g+7=12p





One trick pony. 

Only on the defensive side of the red line once in all those clips. In fact he only competes for the puck with the other team once. Granted he takes it away from the defensemen, but these clips show the definition of a cherry picker. 

A one-trick pony.


----------



## Liquid Gel

Granlund2Pulkkinen said:


> Ocean Wiesblatt... that kid has literally been talked about since at least 2008. No exaggeration.
> 
> EDIT: He has a brother named Orca too that is supposed to be decent.
> 
> EDIT2: What about Bradley Braich? Or is he 2018...?




Anybody know how Ocean and Orca did this year? 

Any video?


----------



## sigx15

PanthersFan1980 said:


> Yes he has already committed, filled out the waiver as got it approved right when he got to the tryouts. I talked to a USA hockey guy, anonymous, who said he is able to because he did last year.




Figured that'd probably happen with Kirwan, just wanted to point out the new rule. Anyone happen to know if anyone else applied for the waiver?


----------



## Fulcrum

Tormentor said:


> *World Selects Invitational @ Prague, Czech Republic*
> *1 - Vitaly Abramov (Traktor) 14g+6a=20p*
> 2 - Dmitry Sokolov (Traktor) 13g+5a=18p
> 3 - Joseph Mizzi (Prohockey) 12g+6a=18p
> 4 - Alexander Podkorytov (Traktor) 11g+3a=14p
> 5 - Gleb Bondaryk (Silver Lions) 8g+5a=13p
> 6 - Maxim Bain (AK Bars) 7g+6a=13p
> 7 - Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi (Finland Selects) 7g+6a=13p
> 8 - Nikita Bashkirov (AK Bars) 6g+7a=13p
> 9 - Jake Harris (Prohockey)	7g+5a=12p
> 10 - Otto MÃ¤kinen (Finland Selects) 5g+7=12p





wow, impressive


----------



## Fulcrum

tijuana knuckles said:


> One trick pony.
> 
> Only on the defensive side of the red line once in all those clips. In fact he only competes for the puck with the other team once. Granted he takes it away from the defensemen, but these clips show the definition of a cherry picker.
> 
> A one-trick pony.




Well he's young, how many tricks is he supposed to have at his age? I see quiet typical Russian hockey school product- a kid who obviously practiced and is well trained on breakaways and 1v1. You're saying it like what he does in the game is easy. If it were so easy, everyone would just do it.


----------



## PanthersFan1980

sigx15 said:


> Figured that'd probably happen with Kirwan, just wanted to point out the new rule. Anyone happen to know if anyone else applied for the waiver?




No just kirwan. Kid was the talk of the empire league last year, only one who can.


----------



## The Exiled One

D - Ryan Lindgren - Shattuck


----------



## 542365

2:38 of that video is incredible.


----------



## leafsvshabs

there are a lot of great "98 prospects in the Toronto/London area. These are a couple of names that have come up quite a bit.

Mikey Mcleod - Toronto Malboros*, Top prospect for OHL draft
Vince Capano - Mississauga Terriers
Kyle Maskimovich - Toronto Malboros
David Sherman - Toronto Jr Canadians
Harlen Vanwynsberghe - Brandford 99'ers*, Projected 1st round of OHL draft
Adam Mascherin - Toronto Malboros, Projected 1st round of OHL draft

Mikey Mcleod is by far the best out of the names above and knowing him personally, i know he will be contacting Hockey Canada about an exeptional players status for the upcoming OHL draft in 2013. He is a player that should be watched out for in the near future.


----------



## Fedz

brutalhockey said:


> I like Bellerive but he is playing with highly skilled players on a strong team. I have watched his brother Matt who is on the Giants roster. I believe the younger one is a better player.




I've watched the little Bellerive play several times, and have watched the 99 age group with the NSWC, and to say they are a superbly strong team is wrong. Yes, they are definitely a talented squad but Bellerive is literally a man amongst boys in his age group.

In fact, I'd be shocked if he wasn't NSWC's top Bantam aged player as a first year this year. He trains consistently with his brother and other WHL talents, and isn't far off. He is exceptional.


----------



## Victorious Secret

Tormentor said:


> *World Selects Invitational @ Prague, Czech Republic*
> *1 - Vitaly Abramov (Traktor) 14g+6a=20p*
> 2 - Dmitry Sokolov (Traktor) 13g+5a=18p
> 3 - Joseph Mizzi (Prohockey) 12g+6a=18p
> 4 - Alexander Podkorytov (Traktor) 11g+3a=14p
> 5 - Gleb Bondaryk (Silver Lions) 8g+5a=13p
> 6 - Maxim Bain (AK Bars) 7g+6a=13p
> 7 - Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi (Finland Selects) 7g+6a=13p
> 8 - Nikita Bashkirov (AK Bars) 6g+7a=13p
> 9 - Jake Harris (Prohockey)	7g+5a=12p
> 10 - Otto MÃ¤kinen (Finland Selects) 5g+7=12p





Just about pooped myself at 1:10.


----------



## Dhockey16

keslerburrows said:


> Seen Barzal live. This kid is going to make some noise.




I'll be following him closely once he's in the W. It'll be interesting to see if he can usurp Connor McDavid as the premier '97 born player. As an American CHL fan, I know I'm excited to see McDavid come play for my team (Erie Otters) when players like Taylor Hall wouldn't. The Seattle Thunderbird fans are in for a treat!


----------



## jfb392

Dhockey16 said:


> I'll be following him closely once he's in the W. It'll be interesting to see if he can usurp Connor McDavid as the premier '97 born player. As an American CHL fan, I know I'm excited to see McDavid come play for my team (Erie Otters) when players like Taylor Hall wouldn't. The Seattle Thunderbird fans are in for a treat!



Well, Barzal hasn't committed to play for the Thunderbirds yet and I've seen talk of him going the NCAA route.
He's also a 2015 prospect, not 2016.
I only mentioned him initially because at that point his birthdate was harder to come by.


----------



## Dhockey16

jfb392 said:


> Well, Barzal hasn't committed to play for the Thunderbirds yet and I've seen talk of him going the NCAA route.
> He's also a 2015 prospect, not 2016.
> I only mentioned him initially because at that point his birthdate was harder to come by.




I know he and McDavid are both 2015 Draft eligible, both early 97's. I've gotta believe with the hype Barzal's receiving he's leaning towards the CHL route, a lot can change though. It looks like McDavid, Barzal, and Noel are gonna headline 2015...Time to do my research on the late 97's and early 98's


----------



## Rekus

Any updates on these prospects?


----------



## Leviathan

Is Kale Clague (D) a 2016 player? He sounds like an offensive dynamo.


----------



## Alberta tough

Leviathan said:


> Is Kale Clague (D) a 2016 player? He sounds like an offensive dynamo.




Yes, he is 2way Dman. The topend 98's from Alberta are very good thus far (Benson, Clague, White, Quenville, Steele).


----------



## Rekus

Kyle Clague was part of a Hockey news article along with another kid (Michael Campoli) from Quebec titled - "Great 98s". It was in the October 1, 2012 issue of The Hockey News. The article was written by Ryan Kennedy.


----------



## jfb392

AmatuerFan65 said:


> Kyle Clague was part of a Hockey news article along with another kid (Michael Campoli) from Quebec titled - "Great 98s". It was in the October 1, 2012 issue of The Hockey News. The article was written by Ryan Kennedy.



Yep, I remember reading that.
It didn't talk much about them as players and was mostly about how they're represented by Pat Brisson of CAA.


----------



## S E P H

Tormentor said:


>





As Pierre McGuire would say it, "amazing puck poise".


----------



## Rekus

S E P H said:


> As Pierre McGuire would say it, "amazing puck poise".




Lots of room to skate on that large ice surface.


----------



## Rekus

jfb392 said:


> Yep, I remember reading that.
> It didn't talk much about them as players and was mostly about how they're represented by Pat Brisson of CAA.




Yes, you are right. But they (CAA) would not be wasting their time if the kids were not good.


----------



## Gritty

S E P H said:


> As Pierre McGuire would say it, "amazing puck poise".




Probably something about his stick too.


----------



## Lazarrr

I heard from a 67's scout, there is a kid in bantam from Ottawa that apparently is the best player he has ever seen. He's scouted McDavid, Tavares, Stamkos, and apparently this kid is amazing.

I don't know his name, but he's a bantam right now from Cumberland. I'll see if I can get some more details.

EDIT: Last name might be Bitten. Not sure.


----------



## Larry Hoover

Granlund2Pulkkinen* said:


> Ocean Wiesblatt... that kid has literally been talked about since at least 2008. No exaggeration.
> 
> EDIT: He has a brother named Orca too that is supposed to be decent.
> 
> EDIT2: What about Bradley Braich? Or is he 2018...?





http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=455902

2007 he was talked about.


----------



## jfb392

EpicNeilTime said:


> I heard from a 67's scout, there is a kid in bantam from Ottawa that apparently is the best player he has ever seen. He's scouted McDavid, Tavares, Stamkos, and apparently this kid is amazing.
> 
> I don't know his name, but he's a bantam right now from Cumberland. I'll see if I can get some more details.
> 
> EDIT: Last name might be Bitten. Not sure.



This kid?


----------



## Garyboy

Underage U-16 Detroit Compuware defenseman Sean Day ('98). Could play a regular shift in the OHL right now


----------



## joe89

Some guys to keep an eye on..
F GrundstrÃ¶m http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=167737
F Asplund http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=139616
F Treijs http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=208298#
F Dahlen http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=212368
F Wiberg http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=210414
F Kalte http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=210413
D Moverare http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=212726
D MalmstrÃ¶m http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=212632
D Klingberg http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=93232
G Marmenlind http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=113516


----------



## Lazarrr

jfb392 said:


> This kid?




Might be him or his brother. Didn't catch the name clearly.


----------



## jfb392

EpicNeilTime said:


> Might be him or his brother. Didn't catch the name clearly.



Well, if he was a 2016 prospect he'd be a second year bantam or first year midget this year.
His brother is playing peewee and has a 15 point lead in the scoring race right now (stats here).


----------



## Leviathan

I'm excited to see how Tyler Benson fares moving forward. Could he be the next big prospect to follow?


----------



## Passchendaele

joe89 said:


> Some guys to keep an eye on..
> F GrundstrÃ¶m http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=167737
> F Asplund http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=139616
> F Treijs http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=208298#
> F Dahlen http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=212368
> F Wiberg http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=210414
> F Kalte http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=210413
> D Moverare http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=212726
> D MalmstrÃ¶m http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=212632
> D Klingberg http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=93232
> G Marmenlind http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=113516




Just looked it up and Jonathan Dahlen is Ulf's son.


----------



## McDreamy

Leviathan said:


> I'm excited to see how Tyler Benson fares moving forward. Could he be the next big prospect to follow?




I think he very well could be. The level of dominance he shows against his peers is mindblowing. Have you had the chance to see him play?


----------



## Bruwinz37

I wish I had more to add but I was just at the Whitby Silver Sticks with my son's Atom Minor team and the talent level at the 97/98 level was really jaw dropping. Scouts everywhere.


----------



## joe89

Passchendaele said:


> Just looked it up and Jonathan Dahlen is Ulf's son.




Correct. And Olle Klingberg is brother of Carl(WPG) and John(DAL).


----------



## Luvtowatch

Dottty45 said:


> there are a lot of great "98 prospects in the Toronto/London area. These are a couple of names that have come up quite a bit.
> 
> Mikey Mcleod - Toronto Malboros*, Top prospect for OHL draft
> Vince Capano - Mississauga Terriers
> Kyle Maskimovich - Toronto Malboros
> David Sherman - Toronto Jr Canadians
> Harlen Vanwynsberghe - Brandford 99'ers*, Projected 1st round of OHL draft
> Adam Mascherin - Toronto Malboros, Projected 1st round of OHL draft
> 
> Mikey Mcleod is by far the best out of the names above and knowing him personally, i know he will be contacting Hockey Canada about an exeptional players status for the upcoming OHL draft in 2013. He is a player that should be watched out for in the near future.




Mikey McLeod is a great player who will be a top pick in the 2014 OHL draft. Can't see exceptional status for Mikey.


----------



## Leviathan

I don't know much about Kale Clague (D) other than he's considered almost as good a pick as Tyler Benson (F), which gives you an idea of how good those two are. The only thing that depends is whether the team with the first pick in the WHL draft this year needs D or O. Maybe they are both high picks in 2016.


----------



## piqued

If you don't want to talk about the thread topic, don't post in the thread. Simple as that.


----------



## BalticWarrior

There is this kid from Latvia who is 98 born and plays in swedish u-16 Edgars Treijs http://www.eliteprospects.com/playe...=208298&team=&year=&status=&leagueid=&season=


----------



## RonG01

who are the Top 98 goalies ?? per province, can anyone name a few ?

From west to east =
Tyler Shugrue-BC 
Stuart Skinner-Alberta
Saskatchewan = ?
Ryan Kubic-Manitoba
Ontario = ?
Sandro Silvestre - Quebec


----------



## hab 4ever

RonG01 said:


> who are the Top 98 goalies ?? per province, can anyone name a few ?
> 
> From west to east =
> Tyler Shugrue-BC
> Stuart Skinner-Alberta
> Saskatchewan = ?
> Ryan Kubic-Manitoba
> Ontario = ?
> Sandro Silvestre - Quebec




Not sure how much this means but the two goalies on Team QuÃ©bec U14 this summer were Mathieu Bellemare and Charles-Antoine Poirier-Turcot. http://www.hockey.qc.ca/headline/detail.jsp?category=1178&id=3002


----------



## RonG01

hmmm, I don't think all top players were able to go to that event . maybe injuries or personal stuff ??
I think they had to settle with who was available to go 
because I'm really surprised in the forwards and goaltending.


----------



## Buddhaa

Helo said:


> There is this kid from Latvia who is 98 born and plays in swedish u-16 Edgars Treijs http://www.eliteprospects.com/playe...=208298&team=&year=&status=&leagueid=&season=




Edgars Treijs is the leading scorer in the Swedish U16 Elit SÃ¶dra (includes players born in 97 and 98):
http://stats.swehockey.se/Players/Statistics/ScoringLeaders/2968
He is the only non-Swedish player there (not sure how this has happened since, as I understand, the relevant championship is limited to Swedish players only). 
Very curious how he is going to progress.


----------



## Garyboy

4 Russian '98's to keep an eye on.I saw these guys at the Marlie Classic when they were here as part of the Moscow Region Selects, and they ran wild over the powerhouse '98 Marlies in a 5-1 drumming.

#4 - Mikhail Shabanov
#7 - Valerii Naumenko
#17 - German Rubtsov
#88 - Alexander Poluektov


----------



## Garyboy

wolem78 said:


> Alexander Poluektov 19.03.1998 "Dynamo" (Moscow) №8 - new Ovechkin
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhYv6ITl-1Q&list=UUyeNX1ZhyWBwrJm2qHIogRA&index=4&feature=plcp




He looked like a man against boys when he played with the Moscow Region Selects in Toronto this past holiday season. Do you have any info on Naumenko, Rubtsov and Shabanov? They were tremendous as well. Thanks.


----------



## StormSurge9

It will be interesting to see if Sean Day gets accepted as an exceptional player in the OHL. If he does it will be the third year in a row the exception has been given.

From what I have read/heard, sounds like he's better then Ekblad was at that age.


----------



## alko

majorleaguebrian88 said:


> It will be interesting to see if Sean Day gets accepted as an exceptional player in the OHL. If he does it will be the third year in a row the exception has been given.




Then it is no more "exceptional".


----------



## V6

RonG01 said:


> who are the Top 98 goalies ?? per province, can anyone name a few ?
> 
> From west to east =
> Tyler Shugrue-BC
> Stuart Skinner-Alberta
> Saskatchewan = ?
> Ryan Kubic-Manitoba
> Ontario = ?
> Sandro Silvestre - Quebec





*Ryan Edquist - Western USA - Minnesota*


----------



## zjh

Zach Sawchenko (ND Hounds) is a late 97 and was the best goalie at the Western U15 this past November. He has served as the backup for Moose Jaw on several nights but has yet to appear in a game. 

Very good year for Alberta Bantam 98 prospects. In addition to guys like Steel, Benson, Clague, Quenneville there is a lot of depth. Some favorites I have seen from my area are Parker Aucoin (Calgary Northstars), Kyle Yewchuk (Calgary Northstars), Matt Phillips (Calgary Bisons), Ryley Mckinstry (Calgary Bisons), Sean Montgomery (Calgary Royals), and Carter Czaikowski (Calgary Flames).

Some other interesting goalie names are Kyle Dumba (brother of Wild prospect Matt Dumba) of the Calgary Flames and Adam Marcoux (son of former Calgary Flames goalie coach David Marcoux) of the Calgary Royals.

Others I liked from August's WHL's Alberta Prospects Camp but have seen very little of: Ryan Jevne (MLAC), Josh Mahura (St. Albert), Noah Gregor (Leduc), Dalton Hamaliuk (Leduc), Jordan Steenbergen (Red Deer).


----------



## Greasy Sliders

zjh said:


> Zach Sawchenko (ND Hounds) is a late 97 and was the best goalie at the Western U15 this past November. He has served as the backup for Moose Jaw on several nights but has yet to appear in a game.
> 
> Very good year for Alberta Bantam 98 prospects. In addition to guys like Steel, Benson, Clague, Quenneville there is a lot of depth. Some favorites I have seen from my area are Parker Aucoin (Calgary Northstars), Kyle Yewchuk (Calgary Northstars), Matt Phillips (Calgary Bisons), Ryley Mckinstry (Calgary Bisons), Sean Montgomery (Calgary Royals), and Carter Czaikowski (Calgary Flames).
> 
> Some other interesting goalie names are Kyle Dumba (brother of Wild prospect Matt Dumba) of the Calgary Flames and Adam Marcoux (son of former Calgary Flames goalie coach David Marcoux) of the Calgary Royals.
> 
> Others I liked from August's WHL's Alberta Prospects Camp but have seen very little of: Ryan Jevne (MLAC), Josh Mahura (St. Albert), Noah Gregor (Leduc), Dalton Hamaliuk (Leduc), *Jordan Steenbergen* (Red Deer).




I think you mean Tyler , Jordan is his older brother.


----------



## zjh

Oilers10 said:


> I think you mean Tyler , Jordan is his older brother.




You are right! I am so bad with brothers names. Thanks. Tyler Steenbergen


----------



## JFA87-66-99

Any updated 2016 prospect ranking lists?


----------



## Rekus

I have seen this posted somewhere else... It's not my list. But interesting none the less to get the conversation started.

1. Michael Campoli

2. Tyler Benson

3. Layton Parsons

4. Dmitry Sokolov

5. David Quenneville

6. Jaegar White

7. Luke Kirwan

8. Matais Spodniak

9. Mitchel Balmas

10. Sean Day


----------



## JFA87-66-99

That might be an old list if Sean Day is #10, I'm sure he'd be a top 3


----------



## kp61c

so sokolov is beter than abramov


----------



## Mrpm

Keep an eye on Tim Wahlgren! He's a 98-born forward that scored 6+4 in 8 for Ã…ngermanland in TV-pucken and 13+7 in 33 in j18 Elit for Kramfors. Clubs like LuleÃ¥, TimrÃ¥, HV71 and probably more has already showed their interest in this kid, but he will most likely end up in Modo, his favorite team. http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=178225


----------



## JFA87-66-99

Bump, Someone has to have some updated or new info/lists on 2016 draft prospects.


----------



## JJTT

From Finland

Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi, F

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=152117

Patrik Laine, F

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=221667

Olli Juolevi, D

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=196391

Tarmo Reunanen, D

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=221513


----------



## Eyelanders

PuljujÃ¤rvi, Laine, Juolevi and Reunanen are some of the better Finnish players at the moment for sure. I would throw into mix a few other players: Juha JÃ¤Ã¤skÃ¤, Oliver Felixson and Paavo Kilponen.

JÃ¤Ã¤skÃ¤ wore an A for HIFK U16 team as an underager. Nice skill level and hockey sense. Able to create a lot of offense. Also is a decent skater.

Felixson played with HIFK U16 as well as with year younger players. He is 6Â´5 tall, but is actually a fairly mobile defenseman. His confidence with the puck seemed to improve as the season went on. I actually saw him rushing the puck up ice in a few occasions. Good hard shot, although I didnÂ´t see him using it much.

Kilponen played for Ilves U16 and put up decent totals as an underager. Skilled forward who can skate and make some good moves. Really would have liked to see him playing more.

All were selected to Finland U16 National Team candidates.


----------



## Rekus

Mrpm said:


> Keep an eye on Tim Wahlgren! He's a 98-born forward that scored 6+4 in 8 for Ã…ngermanland in TV-pucken and 13+7 in 33 in j18 Elit for Kramfors. Clubs like LuleÃ¥, TimrÃ¥, HV71 and probably more has already showed their interest in this kid, but he will most likely end up in Modo, his favorite team. http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=178225




Hope this kid grows some because right now he is listed at 5'9" and 139 pounds. Here in North America - tough to be a prospect at that size - ask the scouts and recruiters.


----------



## ford

Povall, James g 1997-11-17
Gauthier, Julien f 1997-10-15
Frederic Allard d 1997-12-27
Fortier Maxime f 1997-12-15
Gignac, Brandon f 1997-11-07


----------



## VictorLustig

AmatuerFan65 said:


> Hope this kid grows some because right now he is listed at 5'9" and 139 pounds. Here in North America - tough to be a prospect at that size - ask the scouts and recruiters.




He is born in *98*. That size is perfectly fine, he won't be eligible for the draft in three years. These measurements are also probably from TV-pucken, he has probably grown a bit since.


----------



## thomast

Sparta2009 said:


> PuljujÃ¤rvi, Laine, Juolevi and Reunanen are some of the better Finnish players at the moment for sure. I would throw into mix a few other players: Juha JÃ¤Ã¤skÃ¤, Oliver Felixson and Paavo Kilponen.
> 
> JÃ¤Ã¤skÃ¤ wore an A for HIFK U16 team as an underager. Nice skill level and hockey sense. Able to create a lot of offense. Also is a decent skater.
> 
> Felixson played with HIFK U16 as well as with year younger players. He is 6Â´5 tall, but is actually a fairly mobile defenseman. His confidence with the puck seemed to improve as the season went on. I actually saw him rushing the puck up ice in a few occasions. Good hard shot, although I didnÂ´t see him using it much.
> 
> Kilponen played for Ilves U16 and put up decent totals as an underager. Skilled forward who can skate and make some good moves. Really would have liked to see him playing more.
> 
> All were selected to Finland U16 National Team candidates.




How would you rank finnish 2016-draftees right now?


----------



## Eyelanders

thomast said:


> How would you rank finnish 2016-draftees right now?




PuljujÃ¤rvi looks to be the top prospect for certain at the moment. Then there are a bunch of good players after him. Such as Laine, Juolevi, Reunanen who have been already mentioned, as well as guys like Markus Nurmi, Juuso VÃ¤limÃ¤ki, Otto MÃ¤kinen, etc. But if I had to make a TOP 10 list, my would look like this:

1. Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi
2. Patrik Laine
3. Otto MÃ¤kinen
4. Markus Nurmi
5. Juuso VÃ¤limÃ¤ki
6. Olli Juolevi
7. Tarmo Reunanen
8. Emil Oksanen
9. Tino Siren
10. Paavo Kilponen

+ Juha JÃ¤Ã¤skÃ¤, Markus NiemelÃ¤inen, Aleksi Nousiainen...


----------



## JJTT

^Oksanen,VÃ¤limÃ¤ki and Siren are 2017s, born after 15.9.1998


----------



## JFA87-66-99

Sparta2009 said:


> PuljujÃ¤rvi looks to be the top prospect for certain at the moment. Then there are a bunch of good players after him. Such as Laine, Juolevi, Reunanen who have been already mentioned, as well as guys like Markus Nurmi, Juuso VÃ¤limÃ¤ki, Otto MÃ¤kinen, etc. But if I had to make a TOP 10 list, my would look like this:
> 
> 1. Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi
> 2. Patrik Laine
> 3. Otto MÃ¤kinen
> 4. Markus Nurmi
> 5. Juuso VÃ¤limÃ¤ki
> 6. Olli Juolevi
> 7. Tarmo Reunanen
> 8. Emil Oksanen
> 9. Tino Siren
> 10. Paavo Kilponen
> 
> + Juha JÃ¤Ã¤skÃ¤, Markus NiemelÃ¤inen, Aleksi Nousiainen...




How does Jesse Puljujarvi compare in terms of talent and potential to Finland's top 2015 Aleksi Saarela?


----------



## Eyelanders

jjtt said:


> ^Oksanen,VÃ¤limÃ¤ki and Siren are 2017s, born after 15.9.1998




My bad, didnÂ´t check their birthdates.  Actually, I would add to the list D Jesper Mattila and F Niko LÃ¶nnroos. Both are 1997Â´s but have looked good in the junior C.



JFA87-66-99 said:


> How does Jesse Puljujarvi compare in terms of talent and potential to Finland's top 2015 Aleksi Saarela?



First of all, I have to admit that I have not seen PuljujÃ¤rvi as much as Saarela. However, from what I have heard and seen of PuljujÃ¤rvi, he seems to be more of a goal-scorer. Great size as well at 6Â´2. But Saarela is very good too. I saw him playing at World Selects last year and came away very impressed. Very solid two-way skills, excellent playmaker who won lots of faceoffs. And this season he just seemed to improve and already made his first appearance in the FEL.


----------



## Tormentor

Sparta2009 said:


> 1. Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi
> 2. Patrik Laine
> 3. Otto MÃ¤kinen
> 4. Markus Nurmi
> 5. Juuso VÃ¤limÃ¤ki
> 6. Olli Juolevi
> 7. Tarmo Reunanen
> 8. Emil Oksanen
> 9. Tino Siren
> 10. Paavo Kilponen
> 
> + Juha JÃ¤Ã¤skÃ¤, Markus NiemelÃ¤inen, Aleksi Nousiainen...




Why do you see VÃ¤limÃ¤ki as the most promising D from 98's? Can't say that I know his game inside out, but I wasn't particularly impressed when I saw him. VÃ¤limÃ¤ki was selected to Pohjola camp all-stars, but I'm not sure if that means much. Last year Atte TÃ¶yry received the same honour and he wasn't that special either, as shown by that fact that he wasn't even a regular with the U16 national team this season.

Janne Kuokkanen might turn out to be a fairly interesting prospect from this age group, not the most well rounded player but has pretty good puck skills.


----------



## Eyelanders

Tormentor said:


> Why do you see VÃ¤limÃ¤ki as the most promising D from 98's? Can't say that I know his game inside out, but I wasn't particularly impressed when I saw him. VÃ¤limÃ¤ki was selected to Pohjola camp all-stars, but I'm not sure if that means much. Last year Atte TÃ¶yry received the same honour and he wasn't that special either, as shown by that fact that he wasn't even a regular with the U16 national team this season.




I thought that VÃ¤limÃ¤ki was a reliable defenseman with fairly good awareness and mobility. When I compare him to Reunanen for example, I think VÃ¤limÃ¤ki is better defensively, but not as flashy player as Reunanen is. VÃ¤limÃ¤ki has also posted decent numbers, but I don't like to judge players by looking at their points. VÃ¤limÃ¤ki also has some decent offensive potential.



Tormentor said:


> Janne Kuokkanen might turn out to be a fairly interesting prospect from this age group, not the most well rounded player but has pretty good puck skills.




Riku TÃ¶rnqvist from JÃ¤Ã¤-Ahmat could be an interesting player as well. Played behind only an okay defense, but showed some really good ability and was able to make some big saves.


----------



## JFA87-66-99

Bump, Any updated top 10 lists or anything. Who are some of the top Euro's? Puljujarvi, Sokolov, Abramov. I'd like some info.


----------



## JFA87-66-99

I really want to hear about some 2016 NHL draft prospects. Only 3 years away and I recently found this list. I'd like to hear some people's thoughts on 2016

*Tyler Benson – LW*
The Vancouver Giants selected Benson with the 1st overall pick in the 2013 WHL Bantam Draft. In 2012-13, he broke the Alberta Major Bantam Hockey League scoring record with 146 points in 33 games.

*Mitchell Balmas – F*
In 2012-13, the Nova Scotia native scored 33 goals and added 31 assists in 31 games with the Breton Cougars. Balmas will be one of the top picks in the 2014 QMJHL Draft.

*Kale Clague – D*
Clague had 77 points in 33 games with Lloydminster and broke the AMBHL scoring record by a defenseman previously held by Dion Phaneuf with 65 points. Clague was selected 6th overall by the Brandon Wheat Kings in the 2013 WHL Bantam Draft.

*Sean Day – D*
Day became the fourth player to be granted Exceptional Player Status by Hockey Canada allowing him enter the 2013 OHL Priority Selection. He was selected 4th overall by the Mississauga Steelheads.

*David Quenneville – D*
Quenneville also broke Dion Phaneuf’s previous AMBHL scoring record by a defenseman with 72 points in 32 games with the SSAC Lions but finished 5 points behind Kale Clague. Medicine Hat selected Quenneville 10th overall in the 2013 WHL Bantam Draft.

*Luke Kirwan – LW*
Missing the 2015 NHL Draft by just over a week, Kirwan will be joining the USNTDP for the 2013-14 season.

*Michael Campoli – D*
At 6’2” and 185 lbs, Campoli is expected to be one of the top selections in the 2014 QMJHL Draft and will challenge Balmas for the first overall pick.

*Dimitry Sokolov – F*
At only 5’3”, Sokolov will need to add some size by the 2016 NHL Draft but he is currently the best 1998 born prospect from Russia.

*Jesse Puljujarvi – F*
Puljujarvi recorded 51 points in 42 games with Karpat in Finland and was named the 2012-13 Jr. B SM-sarja Rookie of the Year.

*Jaeger White – F*
In 58 games with the Burnaby Bantam team in 2012-13, White scored 72 goals and added 93 assists for 165 points.

Also here is scoutman's list from 4/11/2012, he is usually on the ball with these prospects.

1. Tyler Benson—F—SSAC Alberta 5’10/165 33 34 50 84 
2. Mitchelle Balmas—F—Breton Sports 6’00/175 00 00 00 00 
3. Sean Day—D—Honey Baked 0’00/000 08 07 04 11 
4. Luke Kirwan—F—Syracuse Stars 6’01/200 39 43 36 79
5. Jaeger White—F—Med Hat Alberta 5’08/146 32 28 23 51
6. Dmitry Sokolov—Omsk 5’03/140 17 21 22 43
7. David Quenneville—D—SSAC 5’07/155 32 16 28 44
8. Layton Parsons—F—Cole Harbor 5’10/185 21 32 19 51
9. Simon Butala—D—Philly Jr Flyers 5’10/145 05 00 00 00
10. Cole Candella—D—Tor Jr Canadiens 0’00/000 00 00 00 00
11. John-Michael Di Gregorio-F-Royal Montr 0’00/000 18 09 08 17
12. Adam Mascherin—F—Tor Jr Canadiens 0’00/000 00 00 00 00
13. Riley Horvath—F—Flyers 0’00/000 00 00 00 00
14. Ryan Kubic—G—Winnipeg Hawks 5’09/151 00 00 0.00 .000
15. Artur Kayumov—F—Lokomotiv 98 5’03/108 06 22 05 27
16. Valery Naumenko—F—Rus 97 0’00/000 01 01 00 01


----------



## jfb392

JFA87-66-99 said:


> I really want to hear about some 2016 NHL draft prospects. Only 3 years away and I recently found this list. I'd like to hear some people's thoughts on 2016



I'd say that White probably doesn't belong on that list and is only there due to previous hype.
He has some gaudy numbers and records, but he fell to the 4th round in the Bantam Draft because teams were concerned that his game would not translate well.
Guess we'll see for sure next year when he takes the step to the much more difficult Midget level.


----------



## wolem78

Dmitry Sokolov
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHKnE7w39tY&feature=c4-overview&list=UUyeNX1ZhyWBwrJm2qHIogRA

Alexandr Podkorytov
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7JKBwXnZO4

German Rubtsov
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SafSWNEjt7I&feature=c4-overview&list=UUyeNX1ZhyWBwrJm2qHIogRA


----------



## Petey3329

find it hard to believe one kid from the OHl will be selected in top 10, i see more guys going from that league than most as usual a lot of good 98's for the OHL draft.


----------



## wolem78

Mark Verba - CSKA
http://r-hockey.ru/player.asp?TXT=33459&Language=e


----------



## NEhockeycoach

Sparta2009 said:


> PuljujÃ¤rvi, Laine, Juolevi and Reunanen are some of the better Finnish players at the moment for sure. I would throw into mix a few other players: Juha JÃ¤Ã¤skÃ¤, Oliver Felixson and Paavo Kilponen.
> 
> JÃ¤Ã¤skÃ¤ wore an A for HIFK U16 team as an underager. Nice skill level and hockey sense. Able to create a lot of offense. Also is a decent skater.
> 
> Felixson played with HIFK U16 as well as with year younger players. He is 6Â´5 tall, but is actually a fairly mobile defenseman. His confidence with the puck seemed to improve as the season went on. I actually saw him rushing the puck up ice in a few occasions. Good hard shot, although I didnÂ´t see him using it much.
> 
> Kilponen played for Ilves U16 and put up decent totals as an underager. Skilled forward who can skate and make some good moves. Really would have liked to see him playing more.
> 
> All were selected to Finland U16 National Team candidates.




How about kids like (check spelling on all names) Aapeli Raasonen, Jaarko Aalto, Oula (forget last name), Otto Sompi??

The only kids at this age group that I have seen are (in no particular order). Not sure about high NHL draft potential here, but this upcoming year is when this age group will start to shine around here.

Chad Krys: Defenseman, CT Oilers
Nick Sorgi: Goalie, Salisbury (fall of 13')
Patrick Harper: (CT Oilers) Small forward, with a crazy set of hands and the skating to boot. Just has to grow up past 5'4.


----------



## JJTT

NEhockeycoach said:


> How about kids like (check spelling on all names) Aapeli Raasonen, Jaarko Aalto, Oula (forget last name), Otto Sompi??




You mean Aapeli RÃ¤sÃ¤nen, Jarkko Aalto, Oula Kuure and Otto Somppi? =)


----------



## Hutz

wej20 said:


> Soon we're going to be talking Kids who were born in the 2000s, that's going to suck.




? ... Because....??? Someone took a crap in the gene pool that year???


----------



## NEhockeycoach

jjtt said:


> You mean Aapeli RÃ¤sÃ¤nen, Jarkko Aalto, Oula Kuure and Otto Somppi? =)




Yep. Thanks.

How do they compare to other top 98's in Finland?


----------



## wolem78

Mark Verba - CSKA




http://r-hockey.ru/player.asp?TXT=33459&Language=e

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2ppGC9sC1w


----------



## thomast

2 most talented finns in this draft class are huge. Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi is 6'2 and 181lbs at age of 15 and Patrik Laine is 6'2 and 187 lbs at the same age. PuljujÃ¤rvi is projected to be 6'5 according to finnish national team magazine. PuljujÃ¤rvi is a ducks fan.


----------



## SeanLafortune

walker33 said:


> find it hard to believe one kid from the OHl will be selected in top 10, i see more guys going from that league than most as usual a lot of good 98's for the OHL draft.




A 'soft' Top five from Ontario right now based on my in person viewings...

Mike McLeod
Brandon Saigeon
Victor Mete
Nick Sicoly
Adam Mascherin

From the US, Logan Brown has the potential to be one of the best 98's in the states, still raw but the tools are high end.


----------



## AUAIOMRN

Hutz said:


> ? ... Because....??? Someone took a crap in the gene pool that year???




Because it'll make people feel old


----------



## Garyboy

wolem78 said:


> Mark Verba - CSKA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://r-hockey.ru/player.asp?TXT=33459&Language=e
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2ppGC9sC1w




WOW! Thanks for sharing.

Is Verba considered to be head-and-shoulders above the likes of Rubstov, Naumenko, Shabanov, Poluektov? The aforementioned 4 were part of a Moscow Selects team that was in Toronto last December, and they were better than any of Ontario's big 98's.


----------



## jhoops89

These players will be in their 1st year of Midget this coming season. I would know because 2016 is my draft year. (Not saying I'll get drafted or have a chance too btw!)


----------



## Garyboy

hockeyjack13 said:


> These players will be in their 1st year of Midget this coming season. I would know because 2016 is my draft year. (Not saying I'll get drafted or have a chance too btw!)




Yeah, I think we're all aware of that. Good luck to you. Who do you play for?


----------



## Tormentor

NEhockeycoach said:


> How do they compare to other top 98's in Finland?




Aalto, Somppi and Kuure played as a line for Jokerit in the Finnish U16 league. All three are pretty good junior players, but at the moment defenseman Olli Juolevi seems like the closest thing to a NHL prospect from their team. RÃ¤sÃ¤nen has a good frame and plays both ways, but his teammates Patrik Laine and Otto MÃ¤kinen seem to have more offensive upside and creativity.

I have a limited viewing on some of these players and there are possibly few good ones missing altogether, so take the following list with a grain of salt. I added Ruokonen's name to the back-end of the list solely based on credentials, I don't have a recollection of seeing him play.

*Top-10 Finns for the 2016 NHL Draft:*
1. F - Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi (KÃ¤rpÃ¤t)
2. F - Patrik Laine (Tappara)
3. D - Olli Juolevi (Jokerit)
4. F - Janne Kuokkanen (KÃ¤rpÃ¤t)
5. F - Otto MÃ¤kinen (Tappara)
6. D - Markus NiemelÃ¤inen (Tappara)
7. F - Markus Nurmi (TPS)
8. D - Tarmo Reunanen (TPS)
9. F - Artturi Toivola (HPK)
10. GK - Ville Ruokonen (SaiPa)


----------



## NEhockeycoach

Thanks!


----------



## ErnieLeafs

Tormentor said:


> *World Selects Invitational @ Prague, Czech Republic*
> *1 - Vitaly Abramov (Traktor) 14g+6a=20p*
> 2 - Dmitry Sokolov (Traktor) 13g+5a=18p
> 3 - Joseph Mizzi (Prohockey) 12g+6a=18p
> 4 - Alexander Podkorytov (Traktor) 11g+3a=14p
> 5 - Gleb Bondaryk (Silver Lions) 8g+5a=13p
> 6 - Maxim Bain (AK Bars) 7g+6a=13p
> 7 - Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi (Finland Selects) 7g+6a=13p
> 8 - Nikita Bashkirov (AK Bars) 6g+7a=13p
> 9 - Jake Harris (Prohockey)	7g+5a=12p
> 10 - Otto MÃ¤kinen (Finland Selects) 5g+7=12p





That "highlight" video is awful. That kid is nothing more than a selfish cherry picker. If one of my kids bailed on his own zone like that, he'd sit until he learned better.


----------



## scoutman1

Garyboy said:


> WOW! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Is Verba considered to be head-and-shoulders above the likes of Rubstov, Naumenko, Shabanov, Poluektov? The aforementioned 4 were part of a Moscow Selects team that was in Toronto last December, and they were better than any of Ontario's big 98's.




personally my fav from russia are 

1.	Dmitry Sokolovâ€”Fâ€”Omsk 97 6â€™00/180	34 44 38 82
2.	Vitaly Abramovâ€”Fâ€”Traktor 98 5â€™07/140	27 49 55 108

3.	Dmitry Zaitsevâ€”Dâ€”Metallurg 97 6â€™01/155	31 09 15 24


----------



## scoutman1

i was too lazy to update some of the stats

1.	Tyler Benson—F—SSAC Alberta 5’11/185	20 36 56 92
2.	Chad Krys—D—Connecticut Oilers 5’11/165	49 20  51 71
3.	Dmitry Sokolov—Omsk 97 6’00/180	34 44 38 82
4.	Sean Day—D—Compuware 6’02/196	63 11 24 35
5.	Mikey McLeod—F—Toronto Marlbros	6’01/000	00 00 00 00
6.	Sam Steel—F—Strathcona 5’11/140	31 52 52 104
7.	Kale Clague—D—Lloydminster Heat	5’11/170	33 35 42 77
8.	Logan Brown—F—St Louis MM 6’05/200
9.	Luke Kirwan—F—Islanders Hockey Club	6’01/200	34 11 05 16
10.	Vitaly Abramov—F—Traktor 98 5’07/140	27 49 55 108
11.	Keith Getson—F—Scottsburn 5’11/180	00 00 00 00	
12.	Clayton Keller—F—Shattuck 0’00/000	60 58 71 129
13.	Michael Campoli—D—Lac St Louis 6’02/180	28 06 23 29
14.	Mitchelle Balmas—F—Breton Sports	5’10/145	00 00 00 00
15.	Joseph Mizzi—F—Toronto Malboros	5’08/150	00 00 00 00
16.	Jesse Pulujarvi—F—Karpat U18 6’02/165	15 09 07 16
17.	Evan Fitzpatrick—G—Newbridge 6’01/170	10 05 2.56 .000
18.	Josh Anderson—D—Cowichan 6’02/190	52 18 52 70
19.	Nolan Patrick—F—Winnipeg Hawks	6’02/172	19 33 42 75
20.	Jack Lafontaine--G--Don Mills 6'01/170
21.	Matthew Tkachuk—F—St Louis U16	5’11/165	41 25 57 82
22.	Artyom Rozhkovsky—F—Avangard 96	6’01/200	31 11 27 38
23.	Luke Green—D—Mobil 1 Barons 5’10/155	00 00 00 00
24.	Tim Wahlgren—F—Kramfors 5’09/139	33 13 07 20
25.	Patrik Laine—F—Tappara U18 6’02/187	27 17 09 26
26.	Adam Mascherin—F—Tor Jr Canadiens	0’00/000	00 00 00 00
27.	Hunter Moreau—F—West Island 5’08/162	25 29 14 43
28.	Victor Mete—D—Jr Canadiens 5’09/140	00 00 00 00
29.	Julien Gauthier--F--Montreal 6'02/202 42 12 20 32
30. David Quenneville--D--SSAC 5'10/150 20 19 19 38


----------



## Alberta tough

Respect your opinon scoutman, but Jaeger White is no where near a first round talent at this point. A guy who could be is his teammate Dante Fabbro.


----------



## scoutman1

Alberta tough said:


> Respect your opinon scoutman, but Jaeger White is no where near a first round talent at this point. A guy who could be is his teammate Dante Fabbro.



lol oops I copy and pasted Artyom Rozhkovskyâ€”Fâ€”Avangard 96	6â€™01/200	31 11 27 38 must have hit White by accident.


----------



## Garyboy

scoutman1 said:


> i was too lazy to update some of the stats
> 
> 1.	Tyler Bensonâ€”Fâ€”SSAC Alberta 5â€™11/185	20 36 56 92
> 2.	Chad Krysâ€”Dâ€”Connecticut Oilers 5â€™11/165	49 20 51 71
> 3.	Dmitry Sokolovâ€”Omsk 97 6â€™00/180	34 44 38 82
> 4.	Sean Dayâ€”Dâ€”Compuware 6â€™02/196	63 11 24 35
> 5.	Mikey McLeodâ€”Fâ€”Toronto Marlbros	6â€™01/000	00 00 00 00
> 6.	Sam Steelâ€”Fâ€”Strathcona 5â€™11/140	31 52 52 104
> 7.	Kale Clagueâ€”Dâ€”Lloydminster Heat	5â€™11/170	33 35 42 77
> 8.	Ryan Lindgrenâ€”Dâ€”Shattuck 5â€™11/160	50 21 59 80
> 9.	Luke Kirwanâ€”Fâ€”Islanders Hockey Club	6â€™01/200	34 11 05 16
> 10.	Vitaly Abramovâ€”Fâ€”Traktor 98 5â€™07/140	27 49 55 108
> 11.	Keith Getsonâ€”Fâ€”Scottsburn 5â€™11/180	00 00 00 00
> 12.	Logan Brownâ€”Fâ€”St Louis MM 6â€™05/200
> 13.	Clayton Kellerâ€”Fâ€”Shattuck 0â€™00/000	60 58 71 129
> 14.	Michael Campoliâ€”Dâ€”Lac St Louis 6â€™02/180	28 06 23 29
> 15.	Mitchelle Balmasâ€”Fâ€”Breton Sports	5â€™10/145	00 00 00 00
> 16.	Joseph Mizziâ€”Fâ€”Toronto Malboros	5â€™08/150	00 00 00 00
> 17.	Jesse Pulujarviâ€”Fâ€”Karpat U18 6â€™02/165	15 09 07 16
> 18.	Evan Fitzpatrickâ€”Gâ€”Newbridge 6â€™01/170	10 05 2.56 .000
> 19.	Josh Andersonâ€”Dâ€”Cowichan 6â€™02/190	52 18 52 70
> 20.	Nolan Patrickâ€”Fâ€”Winnipeg Hawks	6â€™02/172	19 33 42 75
> 21.	Cole Candellaâ€”Dâ€”Tor Jr Canadiens	6â€™00/167	00 00 00 00
> 22.	Matthew Tkachukâ€”Fâ€”St Louis U16	5â€™11/165	41 25 57 82
> 23.	Artyom Rozhkovskyâ€”Fâ€”Avangard 96	6â€™01/200	31 11 27 38
> 24.	Luke Greenâ€”Dâ€”Mobil 1 Barons 5â€™10/155	00 00 00 00
> 25.	Tim Wahlgrenâ€”Fâ€”Kramfors 5â€™09/139	33 13 07 20
> 26.	Patrik Laineâ€”Fâ€”Tappara U18 6â€™02/187	27 17 09 26
> 27.	Adam Mascherinâ€”Fâ€”Tor Jr Canadiens	0â€™00/000	00 00 00 00
> 28.	Hunter Moreauâ€”Fâ€”West Island 5â€™08/162	25 29 14 43
> 29.	Victor Meteâ€”Dâ€”Jr Canadiens 5â€™09/140	00 00 00 00
> 30.	Jack Lafontaine--G--Don Mills 6'01/170




Have you had the chance to see Rubstov, Naumenko, Shabanov, Poluektov? They looked better than McLleod to me. Granted, I only saw them 4 times, but they were incredibly impressive in man-handling McLeod's Marlies. I'm guessing we'll hear about them in on these mock lists in the not too distant future.


----------



## habsrule4eva3089

wolem78 said:


> Mark Verba - CSKA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://r-hockey.ru/player.asp?TXT=33459&Language=e
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2ppGC9sC1w




Dayam, who is this kid. Little Malkin out there.


----------



## hab 4ever

scoutman1 said:


> i was too lazy to update some of the stats
> 
> 1.	Tyler Bensonâ€”Fâ€”SSAC Alberta 5â€™11/185	20 36 56 92
> 2.	Chad Krysâ€”Dâ€”Connecticut Oilers 5â€™11/165	49 20 51 71
> 3.	Dmitry Sokolovâ€”Omsk 97 6â€™00/180	34 44 38 82
> 4.	Sean Dayâ€”Dâ€”Compuware 6â€™02/196	63 11 24 35
> 5.	Mikey McLeodâ€”Fâ€”Toronto Marlbros	6â€™01/000	00 00 00 00
> 6.	Sam Steelâ€”Fâ€”Strathcona 5â€™11/140	31 52 52 104
> 7.	Kale Clagueâ€”Dâ€”Lloydminster Heat	5â€™11/170	33 35 42 77
> 8.	Ryan Lindgrenâ€”Dâ€”Shattuck 5â€™11/160	50 21 59 80
> 9.	Luke Kirwanâ€”Fâ€”Islanders Hockey Club	6â€™01/200	34 11 05 16
> 10.	Vitaly Abramovâ€”Fâ€”Traktor 98 5â€™07/140	27 49 55 108
> 11.	Keith Getsonâ€”Fâ€”Scottsburn 5â€™11/180	00 00 00 00
> 12.	Logan Brownâ€”Fâ€”St Louis MM 6â€™05/200
> 13.	Clayton Kellerâ€”Fâ€”Shattuck 0â€™00/000	60 58 71 129
> 14.	Michael Campoliâ€”Dâ€”Lac St Louis 6â€™02/180	28 06 23 29
> 15.	Mitchelle Balmasâ€”Fâ€”Breton Sports	5â€™10/145	00 00 00 00
> 16.	Joseph Mizziâ€”Fâ€”Toronto Malboros	5â€™08/150	00 00 00 00
> 17.	Jesse Pulujarviâ€”Fâ€”Karpat U18 6â€™02/165	15 09 07 16
> 18.	Evan Fitzpatrickâ€”Gâ€”Newbridge 6â€™01/170	10 05 2.56 .000
> 19.	Josh Andersonâ€”Dâ€”Cowichan 6â€™02/190	52 18 52 70
> 20.	Nolan Patrickâ€”Fâ€”Winnipeg Hawks	6â€™02/172	19 33 42 75
> 21.	Cole Candellaâ€”Dâ€”Tor Jr Canadiens	6â€™00/167	00 00 00 00
> 22.	Matthew Tkachukâ€”Fâ€”St Louis U16	5â€™11/165	41 25 57 82
> 23.	Artyom Rozhkovskyâ€”Fâ€”Avangard 96	6â€™01/200	31 11 27 38
> 24.	Luke Greenâ€”Dâ€”Mobil 1 Barons 5â€™10/155	00 00 00 00
> 25.	Tim Wahlgrenâ€”Fâ€”Kramfors 5â€™09/139	33 13 07 20
> 26.	Patrik Laineâ€”Fâ€”Tappara U18 6â€™02/187	27 17 09 26
> 27.	Adam Mascherinâ€”Fâ€”Tor Jr Canadiens	0â€™00/000	00 00 00 00
> 28.	Hunter Moreauâ€”Fâ€”West Island 5â€™08/162	25 29 14 43
> 29.	Victor Meteâ€”Dâ€”Jr Canadiens 5â€™09/140	00 00 00 00
> 30.	Jack Lafontaine--G--Don Mills 6'01/170




No Julien Gauthier (late 97) ?


----------



## scoutman1

hab 4ever said:


> No Julien Gauthier (late 97) ?




I have gauthier in my 2nd round, I want to see him put his game together before I put him up high....he has a big shot, great physical game, good speed, he just has to start realizing his talent. I moved him to 30th though, he should be up there based on talent right now and raw ability, I also took Ryan Lindgren off the list because he is a late bday.


----------



## Granlund2Pulkkinen*

scoutman1 said:


> i was too lazy to update some of the stats
> 
> 1.	Tyler Bensonâ€”Fâ€”SSAC Alberta 5â€™11/185	20 36 56 92
> 4.	Sean Dayâ€”Dâ€”Compuware 6â€™02/196	63 11 24 35
> 7.	Kale Clagueâ€”Dâ€”Lloydminster Heat	5â€™11/170	33 35 42 77
> 9.	Luke Kirwanâ€”Fâ€”Islanders Hockey Club	6â€™01/200	34 11 05 16
> 30. David Quenneville--D--SSAC 5'10/150 20 19 19 38




Interesting rankings for these guys... I would have Clague top 5.

Why Quenneville so low?


----------



## scoutman1

Granlund2Pulkkinen said:


> Interesting rankings for these guys... I would have Clague top 5.
> 
> Why Quenneville so low?




until he gets to 6'00 for a defender im going to keep him a bit low...as for Clague who would I really move to move him up.....Benson and Krys are both amazing talents, Mike McLeod is probably going 1st in the OHL draft next year and is an amazing player, Sokolov to me is a great amazing prospect who IMO is one of the best players in the draft, Sean Day is certainly ranked ahead of Clague and Sam Steel is pretty amazing too.


----------



## Flynn84

JFA87-66-99 said:


> *Dimitry Sokolov â€“ F*
> At only 5â€™3â€, Sokolov will need to add some size by the 2016 NHL Draft but he is currently the best 1998 born prospect from Russia.



He is much bigger now. 5â€™11â€ or even 6â€™0â€.


----------



## WhatsCrackin

hockeyjack13 said:


> These players will be in their 1st year of Midget this coming season. I would know because 2016 is my draft year. (Not saying I'll get drafted or have a chance too btw!)



2016 is my draft year as well! (Obviously not going to be drafted ) I'll feel old once the draft comes by...
Anyways, Verba seems to have lots of potential, where do you guys rank him?


----------



## Garyboy

WhatsCrackin said:


> Anyways, Verba seems to have lots of potential, where do you guys rank him?




I'm assuming only a very select few have seen him on this board. If he's better than 

Rubstov, Naumenko, Shabanov, Poluektov, he's pretty damn impressive, as all 4 of those guys looked better than any of Ontario's vaunted '98's.


----------



## wolem78

2013 IIHF HOCKEY DEVELOPMENT CAMP VierumÃ¤ki, FINLAND
http://www.iihf.com/channels1213/hdc/home.html

Scoring Leaders:
1. Mikhail Mescheryakov 6 (16+8) 24 Russia
2. Maxim Chuvilov 6 (14+8) 22 Russia
http://stats.iihf.com/Hydra/edu/data/iihf/output/xml/309/IHM309000_85B_6_0.pdf


----------



## zjh

wolem78 said:


> 2013 IIHF HOCKEY DEVELOPMENT CAMP VierumÃ¤ki, FINLAND
> http://www.iihf.com/channels1213/hdc/home.html
> 
> Scoring Leaders:
> 1. Mikhail Mescheryakov 6 (16+8) 24 Russia
> 2. Maxim Chuvilov 6 (14+8) 22 Russia
> http://stats.iihf.com/Hydra/edu/data/iihf/output/xml/309/IHM309000_85B_6_0.pdf




Cool links! Thanks for passing those along.

Regina Pats prospect Sam Steel is #3! Big time player!


----------



## JFA87-66-99

scoutman1 said:


> i was too lazy to update some of the stats
> 
> 1.	Tyler Bensonâ€”Fâ€”SSAC Alberta 5â€™11/185	20 36 56 92
> 2.	Chad Krysâ€”Dâ€”Connecticut Oilers 5â€™11/165	49 20 51 71
> 3.	Dmitry Sokolovâ€”Omsk 97 6â€™00/180	34 44 38 82
> 4.	Sean Dayâ€”Dâ€”Compuware 6â€™02/196	63 11 24 35
> 5.	Mikey McLeodâ€”Fâ€”Toronto Marlbros	6â€™01/000	00 00 00 00
> 6.	Sam Steelâ€”Fâ€”Strathcona 5â€™11/140	31 52 52 104
> 7.	Kale Clagueâ€”Dâ€”Lloydminster Heat	5â€™11/170	33 35 42 77
> 8.	Logan Brownâ€”Fâ€”St Louis MM 6â€™05/200
> 9.	Luke Kirwanâ€”Fâ€”Islanders Hockey Club	6â€™01/200	34 11 05 16
> 10.	Vitaly Abramovâ€”Fâ€”Traktor 98 5â€™07/140	27 49 55 108
> 11.	Keith Getsonâ€”Fâ€”Scottsburn 5â€™11/180	00 00 00 00
> 12.	Clayton Kellerâ€”Fâ€”Shattuck 0â€™00/000	60 58 71 129
> 13.	Michael Campoliâ€”Dâ€”Lac St Louis 6â€™02/180	28 06 23 29
> 14.	Mitchelle Balmasâ€”Fâ€”Breton Sports	5â€™10/145	00 00 00 00
> 15.	Joseph Mizziâ€”Fâ€”Toronto Malboros	5â€™08/150	00 00 00 00
> 16.	Jesse Pulujarviâ€”Fâ€”Karpat U18 6â€™02/165	15 09 07 16
> 17.	Evan Fitzpatrickâ€”Gâ€”Newbridge 6â€™01/170	10 05 2.56 .000
> 18.	Josh Andersonâ€”Dâ€”Cowichan 6â€™02/190	52 18 52 70
> 19.	Nolan Patrickâ€”Fâ€”Winnipeg Hawks	6â€™02/172	19 33 42 75
> 20.	Jack Lafontaine--G--Don Mills 6'01/170
> 21.	Matthew Tkachukâ€”Fâ€”St Louis U16	5â€™11/165	41 25 57 82
> 22.	Artyom Rozhkovskyâ€”Fâ€”Avangard 96	6â€™01/200	31 11 27 38
> 23.	Luke Greenâ€”Dâ€”Mobil 1 Barons 5â€™10/155	00 00 00 00
> 24.	Tim Wahlgrenâ€”Fâ€”Kramfors 5â€™09/139	33 13 07 20
> 25.	Patrik Laineâ€”Fâ€”Tappara U18 6â€™02/187	27 17 09 26
> 26.	Adam Mascherinâ€”Fâ€”Tor Jr Canadiens	0â€™00/000	00 00 00 00
> 27.	Hunter Moreauâ€”Fâ€”West Island 5â€™08/162	25 29 14 43
> 28.	Victor Meteâ€”Dâ€”Jr Canadiens 5â€™09/140	00 00 00 00
> 29.	Julien Gauthier--F--Montreal 6'02/202 42 12 20 32
> 30. David Quenneville--D--SSAC 5'10/150 20 19 19 38




Somehow I totally missed this post by Scoutman. I'm intrested in Chad Krys, Is he better than Sean Day and what are your thoughts on Sokolov, Abramov, Pulujarvi?


----------



## NEhockeycoach

I had the same question about Krys compared to Day. I've heard wonderful things about Sean Day.

I have seen Krys play a good amount this summer and I think he is a great D-man. His poise with the puck in unparalleled. The only thing missing from his game at this point is a booming slapper to go along with his quick release snapper. Can make all of the in tight passes necessary to play on the PP.

I haven't seen Sean Day to make a comparison. All I can say is the Krys was easily the best player out of New England for this age group.


----------



## ThisIsTheYear

http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=1472757
another player, not saying hes a going to be a nhl prospect... but a 98 born player thread here


----------



## JFA87-66-99

Wow there's 2 players with the first name Jagger eligible for the 2016 NHL draft. Maybe he'll play in the OHL. How about Goaltender Troy Timpano, I saw he was a 2nd round pick in this years OHL draft and he a late 1997 born so he's 2016. How does he compare to the other 3 goalies I've seen on lists so far Jack LaFontaine, Evan Fitzpatrick, and Ryan Kubic.


----------



## Garyboy

NEhockeycoach said:


> I had the same question about Krys compared to Day. I've heard wonderful things about Sean Day.
> 
> I have seen Krys play a good amount this summer and I think he is a great D-man. His poise with the puck in unparalleled. The only thing missing from his game at this point is a booming slapper to go along with his quick release snapper. Can make all of the in tight passes necessary to play on the PP.
> 
> I haven't seen Sean Day to make a comparison. All I can say is the Krys was easily the best player out of New England for this age group.




Here you go. Enjoy.

http://reelhockeyscouting.com/2012/12/25/chicago-mission-vs-detroit-compuware-12-16-12/

Day is #4 on Compuware, just in case anyone on here wasn't sure.


----------



## NorthernHab

I heard a 15 year old ('98) in Northern Ontario (NOHA) is making noise, 6'5 Goalie.


----------



## NEhockeycoach

Garyboy said:


> Here you go. Enjoy.
> 
> http://reelhockeyscouting.com/2012/12/25/chicago-mission-vs-detroit-compuware-12-16-12/
> 
> Day is #4 on Compuware, just in case anyone on here wasn't sure.




Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JFA87-66-99

Any info on Sokolov and Abramov. Cant find much about either.


----------



## Siamese Dream

wolem78 said:


> 2013 IIHF HOCKEY DEVELOPMENT CAMP VierumÃ¤ki, FINLAND
> http://www.iihf.com/channels1213/hdc/home.html
> 
> Scoring Leaders:
> 1. Mikhail Mescheryakov 6 (16+8) 24 Russia
> 2. Maxim Chuvilov 6 (14+8) 22 Russia
> http://stats.iihf.com/Hydra/edu/data/iihf/output/xml/309/IHM309000_85B_6_0.pdf




Interesting to see Sam Duggan from GB 11th in points, how good are these other kids who attended?


----------



## Ace88*

So far from everything ive seen and read two early favourites for the top 5 are sokolov and day. 

on a side note--half these kids are 13-14, 15 and are 6'2+, 190+ lbs. What the hell are kids being fed these days


----------



## AK87

Conor O'Brien


----------



## cvandenberg22

*Hudson Elyniuk*

I can't believe Hudson Elyniuk hasn't cracked these lists. PLayed for Kootenay in the playoffs and is going to be ahuge forward. Also is Pat Elyniuk's son. He could be playing with Reinhart this season in Kootenay. Has already registered a point in the WHL and stands 6-2.


----------



## cagney

Imaginary Threats said:


> Interesting to see Sam Duggan from GB 11th in points, how good are these other kids who attended?




There are players from 42 different countries at the camp so the quality varies wildly.


----------



## Siamese Dream

cagney said:


> There are players from 42 different countries at the camp so the quality varies wildly.




But what about the ones from elite countries who attended; are they the top prospects from those countries? Are the two Russian kids who led the scoring the top Russian players of their age?


----------



## cagney

Imaginary Threats said:


> But what about the ones from elite countries who attended; are they the top prospects from those countries? Are the two Russian kids who led the scoring the top Russian players of their age?




I can't comment on the Russians but there were certainly some top North American players there. The vast majority of players who participated came from very weak hockey countries so it's pointless to read much into the stats.


----------



## Siamese Dream

cagney said:


> I can't comment on the Russians but there were certainly some top North American players there. The vast majority of players who participated came from very weak hockey countries so it's pointless to read much into the stats.




Ok, thanks for the info. Does the IIHF do this sort of thing every year or is this the first time? It's nice to see them helping out some of the top players from weaker countries


----------



## cagney

Imaginary Threats said:


> Ok, thanks for the info. Does the IIHF do this sort of thing every year or is this the first time? It's nice to see them helping out some of the top players from weaker countries




Yes, this IIHF camp has been held for quite a while now. I remember Kyle Okposo being there ten years ago. I believe they bring in coaches from many different countries as well to teach all the kids the various methods of development from around the world. It certainly seems like a very cool experience for those involved.


----------



## Mysterio

Hudson Elynuik late 97


----------



## JFA87-66-99

1. Tyler Benson—F—SSAC Alberta 5’11/185 20 36 56 92
2. Chad Krys—D—Connecticut Oilers 5’11/165 49 20 51 71
3. Dmitry Sokolov—Omsk 97 6’00/180 34 44 38 82
4. Sean Day—D—Compuware 6’02/196 63 11 24 35
5. Mikey McLeod—F—Toronto Marlbros 6’01/000 00 00 00 00
6. Sam Steel—F—Strathcona 5’11/140 31 52 52 104
7. Kale Clague—D—Lloydminster Heat 5’11/170 33 35 42 77
8. Logan Brown—F—St Louis MM 6’05/200
9. Luke Kirwan—F—Islanders Hockey Club 6’01/200 34 11 05 16
10. Vitaly Abramov—F—Traktor 98 5’07/140 27 49 55 108
11. Keith Getson—F—Scottsburn 5’11/180 00 00 00 00 
12. Clayton Keller—F—Shattuck 0’00/000 60 58 71 129
13. Michael Campoli—D—Lac St Louis 6’02/180 28 06 23 29
14. Mitchelle Balmas—F—Breton Sports 5’10/145 00 00 00 00
15. Joseph Mizzi—F—Toronto Malboros 5’08/150 00 00 00 00
16. Jesse Pulujarvi—F—Karpat U18 6’02/165 15 09 07 16
17. Evan Fitzpatrick—G—Newbridge 6’01/170 10 05 2.56 .000
18. Josh Anderson—D—Cowichan 6’02/190 52 18 52 70
19. Nolan Patrick—F—Winnipeg Hawks 6’02/172 19 33 42 75
20. Jack Lafontaine--G--Don Mills 6'01/170
21. Matthew Tkachuk—F—St Louis U16 5’11/165 41 25 57 82
22. Artyom Rozhkovsky—F—Avangard 96 6’01/200 31 11 27 38
23. Luke Green—D—Mobil 1 Barons 5’10/155 00 00 00 00
24. Tim Wahlgren—F—Kramfors 5’09/139 33 13 07 20
25. Patrik Laine—F—Tappara U18 6’02/187 27 17 09 26
26. Adam Mascherin—F—Tor Jr Canadiens 0’00/000 00 00 00 00
27. Hunter Moreau—F—West Island 5’08/162 25 29 14 43
28. Victor Mete—D—Jr Canadiens 5’09/140 00 00 00 00
29. Julien Gauthier--F--Montreal 6'02/202 42 12 20 32
30. David Quenneville--D--SSAC 5'10/150 20 19 19 38 

Scoutman's list is probably the best list out there for 2016 for now. I'd really like to hear some more about Sokolov and Abramov. Maybe a breif description of there game or more stats. Just really curuios since I've heard that Sokolov/Abramov could be the best prospects from russia since Ovechkin/Malkin. Still long ways too go obviously but still intresting to hear


----------



## wings5

JFA87-66-99 said:


> 1. Tyler Bensonâ€”Fâ€”SSAC Alberta 5â€™11/185 20 36 56 92
> 2. Chad Krysâ€”Dâ€”Connecticut Oilers 5â€™11/165 49 20 51 71
> 3. Dmitry Sokolovâ€”Omsk 97 6â€™00/180 34 44 38 82
> 4. Sean Dayâ€”Dâ€”Compuware 6â€™02/196 63 11 24 35
> 5. Mikey McLeodâ€”Fâ€”Toronto Marlbros 6â€™01/000 00 00 00 00
> 6. Sam Steelâ€”Fâ€”Strathcona 5â€™11/140 31 52 52 104
> 7. Kale Clagueâ€”Dâ€”Lloydminster Heat 5â€™11/170 33 35 42 77
> 8. Logan Brownâ€”Fâ€”St Louis MM 6â€™05/200
> 9. Luke Kirwanâ€”Fâ€”Islanders Hockey Club 6â€™01/200 34 11 05 16
> 10. Vitaly Abramovâ€”Fâ€”Traktor 98 5â€™07/140 27 49 55 108
> 11. Keith Getsonâ€”Fâ€”Scottsburn 5â€™11/180 00 00 00 00
> 12. Clayton Kellerâ€”Fâ€”Shattuck 0â€™00/000 60 58 71 129
> 13. Michael Campoliâ€”Dâ€”Lac St Louis 6â€™02/180 28 06 23 29
> 14. Mitchelle Balmasâ€”Fâ€”Breton Sports 5â€™10/145 00 00 00 00
> 15. Joseph Mizziâ€”Fâ€”Toronto Malboros 5â€™08/150 00 00 00 00
> 16. Jesse Pulujarviâ€”Fâ€”Karpat U18 6â€™02/165 15 09 07 16
> 17. Evan Fitzpatrickâ€”Gâ€”Newbridge 6â€™01/170 10 05 2.56 .000
> 18. Josh Andersonâ€”Dâ€”Cowichan 6â€™02/190 52 18 52 70
> 19. Nolan Patrickâ€”Fâ€”Winnipeg Hawks 6â€™02/172 19 33 42 75
> 20. Jack Lafontaine--G--Don Mills 6'01/170
> 21. Matthew Tkachukâ€”Fâ€”St Louis U16 5â€™11/165 41 25 57 82
> 22. Artyom Rozhkovskyâ€”Fâ€”Avangard 96 6â€™01/200 31 11 27 38
> 23. Luke Greenâ€”Dâ€”Mobil 1 Barons 5â€™10/155 00 00 00 00
> 24. Tim Wahlgrenâ€”Fâ€”Kramfors 5â€™09/139 33 13 07 20
> 25. Patrik Laineâ€”Fâ€”Tappara U18 6â€™02/187 27 17 09 26
> 26. Adam Mascherinâ€”Fâ€”Tor Jr Canadiens 0â€™00/000 00 00 00 00
> 27. Hunter Moreauâ€”Fâ€”West Island 5â€™08/162 25 29 14 43
> 28. Victor Meteâ€”Dâ€”Jr Canadiens 5â€™09/140 00 00 00 00
> 29. Julien Gauthier--F--Montreal 6'02/202 42 12 20 32
> 30. David Quenneville--D--SSAC 5'10/150 20 19 19 38
> 
> Scoutman's list is probably the best list out there for 2016 for now. I'd really like to hear some more about Sokolov and Abramov. Maybe a breif description of there game or more stats. Just really curuios since I've heard that Sokolov/Abramov could be the best prospects from russia since Ovechkin/Malkin. Still long ways too go obviously but still intresting to hear




That's high praise but if Abramov doesn't grow much it could be a problem, he'd basically be another Sergei Tolchinsky.


----------



## JFA87-66-99

Any breif scouting reports for any of these 2016's? I found it way easier to gather info on 2015 prospects last year at this time. This year is alittle harder


----------



## JFA87-66-99

Bueller.....Bueller....Bueller


----------



## JFA87-66-99

I found on nice article regarding some 2016's play in various tournaments. I'll list of few of the players who have been mentioned on here.

World Selects Invitational Tournament (‘98s)

*SEAN DAY*, D, ’98 (East Coast Selects-O) 6-2/195 — Day was recently granted ‘exceptional player’ status by Hockey Canada, meaning he, like Connor McDavid last year, Aaron Ekblad in 2011, and John Tavares in 2005, will be able to play in the OHL as a 15 year old. Day is touted as the top ’98-born player in North America and it is pretty easy to see why. He is big, his skating is flawless, and he plays with quite a bit of snarl — a tough kid, he can throw punishing open-ice hits. A Canadian citizen who played in the US this year for Compuware’s U16 team, Day has the potential to be a franchise defenseman at the NHL level. Selected #4 overall in the OHL draft earlier this month, Day will suit up for the Mississauga Steelheads in the fall.

*CLAYTON KELLER*, F, ’98 (New England Nordiques) 5-8/150 — We saw the Shattuck-St. Mary’s forward at Nationals a couple of weeks ago, and wrote that he reminded us of Zach Parise at the same age. We’ll stick with that. The Bellville, Ill. native is an effortless skater with a top-notch skill set. Makes plays every time he touches the puck. Is only going to get better when he begins to fill out. Our only knock on him is that we would like to see him add some more finish to his game — he’s definitely a ‘pass first’ player. Regardless, we’re convinced Keller is a young star in the making.

*JESSE PULJUJARVI*, F, ’98 (Finland Selects) 6-1/180 — Big, strong, powerful, and skilled. Plays the game an awful lot like Jaromir Jagr. While he appears to be exerting less than maximum effort, he is actually accomplishing a lot. Has excellent poise with the puck and is as strong as an ox when it comes to protecting it. Regarded as one of the top young prospects in Finland and plays with kids two years older. Was a notch above the other European players here. Needless to say, you can count on hearing Puljujarvi’s name a lot in the years to come.

*VICTOR METE*, D, ’98 (Pro Hockey I) 5-9/160 — Offensive-minded defender is an excellent skater. Is small, but stocky and strong on his feet. Took the puck end-to-end on multiple occasions. Did not play on a particularly strong team here. Plays in the GTHL for the Toronto Jr. Canadiens.

*PATRICK KHODORENKO*, F, ’98 (East Coast Selects-Q) 5-11/170 — Was our #1 ranked forward at the U14 Nationals and deserved that billing. However, he did not play with the same sense of urgency here, finding himself on the perimeter a lot. Has a high-end skill level combined with excellent vision. Played for Honeybaked this season, though he lives in San Jose, California and is originally from Russia. We are not quite sure what his citizenship is, but if he is indeed an American he will likely be watched closely by the NTDP staff over the upcoming season.


U14 Nationals Review


*PATRICK KHODORENKO*, F, ’98 (Detroit Honeybaked) — The San Jose, California native plays on a deep, strong, and talented team – and he really stands out. Is dangerous at all times and is able to be both a formidable scorer and passer. Posted three goals in each of his first two games, and assisted on all three of his team’s goals in a 3-2 win over Shattuck in the championship game. If we were to hand out an MVP award it would go to Khodorenko who posted a 7-8-15 scoring line in just six games played. Our only knock on the lethal forward is that he does have some earmarks of an early developer as he stands about 5’10” and is stronger than most of his peers.

*CLAYTON KELLER*, F, ’98 (Shattuck-St. Mary’s) — Swansea, Ill. native is smart, skilled, and a lot of fun to watch. Keller is going to be a big-time player: he just makes plays every time he touches the puck and has the speed to take it to the net himself. Was by far the leading scorer on a very talented Shattuck U14 team, posting a 53-68-121 scoring line in just 54 games played. An elite talent who will have every option -- NTDP, NCAA, and OHL -- to choose from in the near future.

...Shattuck forward Clayton Keller has been consistently excellent. He’s very high-end, a young Zach Parise-type of player. 

*LOGAN BROWN*, F, ’98 (St. Louis Blues) — The top pro prospect in this age group. Has scouts salivating because his upside is through the roof. It is not every day you find forwards who are 6’4”, can skate, have vision, can score goals, and play in the tough ice. We are not saying he is going to be the next Eric Lindros, but he certainly has a chance to be.

...The best pro prospect at the ’98 level is St. Louis Blues forward Logan Brown, who’s huge -- 6’3”, maybe even 6’4”. While we think the three kids above are more polished and have actually played better here, Brown, the son of former NHL defenseman and current Indiana Ice (USHL) head coach Jeff Brown, is a great prospect, and one with all the earmarks of a pro. Naturally, he’s still growing into his body.

*RYAN LINDGREN*, D, ’98 (Shattuck-St. Mary’s) — The Lakeville, Minn. native was the top defender here at the U14 level. Impacts the game every shift both offensively and defensively. Lindgren is a big kid who can skate and be downright dominant at times. Posted a 21-59-80 scoring line in just 50 games played this season.

...Shattuck’s Ryan Lindgren has been excellent. From the blue line, he is his team’s leading overall scorer. And that’s saying something: there’s some serious talent up front for Shattuck


----------



## wings5

98 defenceman Josh Anderson of the Prince George Cougars has 2 assists in 2 preseason games and is a + 4, most impressive thing perhaps is that he's listed at 6'3 216 at 15..


----------



## JFA87-66-99

scoutman1 said:


> i was too lazy to update some of the stats
> 
> 1.	Tyler Benson—F—SSAC Alberta 5’11/185	20 36 56 92
> 2.	Chad Krys—D—Connecticut Oilers 5’11/165	49 20 51 71
> 3.	Dmitry Sokolov—Omsk 97 6’00/180	34 44 38 82
> 4.	Sean Day—D—Compuware 6’02/196	63 11 24 35
> 5.	Mikey McLeod—F—Toronto Marlbros	6’01/000	00 00 00 00
> 6.	Sam Steel—F—Strathcona 5’11/140	31 52 52 104
> 7.	Kale Clague—D—Lloydminster Heat	5’11/170	33 35 42 77
> 8.	Logan Brown—F—St Louis MM 6’05/200
> 9.	Luke Kirwan—F—Islanders Hockey Club	6’01/200	34 11 05 16
> 10.	Vitaly Abramov—F—Traktor 98 5’07/140	27 49 55 108
> 11.	Keith Getson—F—Scottsburn 5’11/180	00 00 00 00
> 12.	Clayton Keller—F—Shattuck 0’00/000	60 58 71 129
> 13.	Michael Campoli—D—Lac St Louis 6’02/180	28 06 23 29
> 14.	Mitchelle Balmas—F—Breton Sports	5’10/145	00 00 00 00
> 15.	Joseph Mizzi—F—Toronto Malboros	5’08/150	00 00 00 00
> 16.	Jesse Pulujarvi—F—Karpat U18 6’02/165	15 09 07 16
> 17.	Evan Fitzpatrick—G—Newbridge 6’01/170	10 05 2.56 .000
> 18.	Josh Anderson—D—Cowichan 6’02/190	52 18 52 70
> 19.	Nolan Patrick—F—Winnipeg Hawks	6’02/172	19 33 42 75
> 20.	Jack Lafontaine--G--Don Mills 6'01/170
> 21.	Matthew Tkachuk—F—St Louis U16	5’11/165	41 25 57 82
> 22.	Artyom Rozhkovsky—F—Avangard 96	6’01/200	31 11 27 38
> 23.	Luke Green—D—Mobil 1 Barons 5’10/155	00 00 00 00
> 24.	Tim Wahlgren—F—Kramfors 5’09/139	33 13 07 20
> 25.	Patrik Laine—F—Tappara U18 6’02/187	27 17 09 26
> 26.	Adam Mascherin—F—Tor Jr Canadiens	0’00/000	00 00 00 00
> 27.	Hunter Moreau—F—West Island 5’08/162	25 29 14 43
> 28.	Victor Mete—D—Jr Canadiens 5’09/140	00 00 00 00
> 29.	Julien Gauthier--F--Montreal 6'02/202 42 12 20 32
> 30. David Quenneville--D--SSAC 5'10/150 20 19 19 38




Any changes to this top 30 after summer or does anyone else have a ranking? Also were do you see these players ranked as of now for the 2016 NHL draft.

Cole Candela
Ryan Lindgren (suprised he's not a top 10-20)
Nick Pastujov
Nicholas McKeeby
Michael Latorella
Mitchell Lewandowski
Adam Fox
Jacob Moverare
Brandon Saigeon
Dante Fabbro
Tyson Jost 
Nicholas Sicoly
Jaegar White (puts up great stats)
Ryan Edquist ( isnt he one of the best '98 born goalies, was he drafted in the WHL draft)
Max Jones
Jakub Chychrun
Troy Timpano G (Was the first goalie drafted in the OHL this year, but thats all I really know about him? Does he look like he has 1st round potential)
Dante Fabbro


----------



## JFA87-66-99

scoutman1 said:


> i was too lazy to update some of the stats
> 
> 1.	Tyler Bensonâ€”Fâ€”SSAC Alberta 5â€™11/185	20 36 56 92
> 2.	Chad Krysâ€”Dâ€”Connecticut Oilers 5â€™11/165	49 20 51 71
> 3.	Dmitry Sokolovâ€”Omsk 97 6â€™00/180	34 44 38 82
> 4.	Sean Dayâ€”Dâ€”Compuware 6â€™02/196	63 11 24 35
> 5.	Mikey McLeodâ€”Fâ€”Toronto Marlbros	6â€™01/000	00 00 00 00
> 6.	Sam Steelâ€”Fâ€”Strathcona 5â€™11/140	31 52 52 104
> 7.	Kale Clagueâ€”Dâ€”Lloydminster Heat	5â€™11/170	33 35 42 77
> 8.	Logan Brownâ€”Fâ€”St Louis MM 6â€™05/200
> 9.	Luke Kirwanâ€”Fâ€”Islanders Hockey Club	6â€™01/200	34 11 05 16
> 10.	Vitaly Abramovâ€”Fâ€”Traktor 98 5â€™07/140	27 49 55 108
> 11.	Keith Getsonâ€”Fâ€”Scottsburn 5â€™11/180	00 00 00 00
> 12.	Clayton Kellerâ€”Fâ€”Shattuck 0â€™00/000	60 58 71 129
> 13.	Michael Campoliâ€”Dâ€”Lac St Louis 6â€™02/180	28 06 23 29
> 14.	Mitchelle Balmasâ€”Fâ€”Breton Sports	5â€™10/145	00 00 00 00
> 15.	Joseph Mizziâ€”Fâ€”Toronto Malboros	5â€™08/150	00 00 00 00
> 16.	Jesse Pulujarviâ€”Fâ€”Karpat U18 6â€™02/165	15 09 07 16
> 17.	Evan Fitzpatrickâ€”Gâ€”Newbridge 6â€™01/170	10 05 2.56 .000
> 18.	Josh Andersonâ€”Dâ€”Cowichan 6â€™02/190	52 18 52 70
> 19.	Nolan Patrickâ€”Fâ€”Winnipeg Hawks	6â€™02/172	19 33 42 75
> 20.	Jack Lafontaine--G--Don Mills 6'01/170
> 21.	Matthew Tkachukâ€”Fâ€”St Louis U16	5â€™11/165	41 25 57 82
> 22.	Artyom Rozhkovskyâ€”Fâ€”Avangard 96	6â€™01/200	31 11 27 38
> 23.	Luke Greenâ€”Dâ€”Mobil 1 Barons 5â€™10/155	00 00 00 00
> 24.	Tim Wahlgrenâ€”Fâ€”Kramfors 5â€™09/139	33 13 07 20
> 25.	Patrik Laineâ€”Fâ€”Tappara U18 6â€™02/187	27 17 09 26
> 26.	Adam Mascherinâ€”Fâ€”Tor Jr Canadiens	0â€™00/000	00 00 00 00
> 27.	Hunter Moreauâ€”Fâ€”West Island 5â€™08/162	25 29 14 43
> 28.	Victor Meteâ€”Dâ€”Jr Canadiens 5â€™09/140	00 00 00 00
> 29.	Julien Gauthier--F--Montreal 6'02/202 42 12 20 32
> 30. David Quenneville--D--SSAC 5'10/150 20 19 19 38




I'm just realizing that Nolan Patrick is a late 1998 so he's 2017 eligible.


----------



## Mrpm

Where would you place Tim Wahlgren now, Scoutman? After his dominating performance in TV-pucken, should he be listed higher then 24?


----------



## dwanmaster*

Joey Anderson commited to University of Minnesota-Duluth as an 8th grader.


----------



## NEhockeycoach

Jacob Chychrun -- Announced today that he will be playing for the Toronto Jr. Canadians (paper work pending)

Chad Krys -- Great skating, offensive minded D-man. Makes great passes and will run the PP for every team that he is on for the duration of his career.


----------



## PorkChopSandwiches

dwanmaster said:


> Joey Anderson commited to University of Minnesota-Duluth as an 8th grader.




O_O

seriously, are they getting them that young and can project 5 years in the future that he is worthy of a full ride?


----------



## WhoisJohnGalt

hockey2hockey said:


> O_O
> 
> seriously, are they getting them that young and can project 5 years in the future that he is worthy of a full ride?



If he is that good his issue is going to be where can he keep playing hockey for the next 5 years (or maybe at least the last 2 years following midget minor or the equivalent where he lives) to keep him challenged and developed. Better hope he can get to the NTDP or onto a good USHL team.


----------



## WhoisJohnGalt

wings5 said:


> 98 defenceman Josh Anderson of the Prince George Cougars has 2 assists in 2 preseason games and is a + 4, most impressive thing perhaps is that he's listed at 6'3 216 at 15..



Do not see him listed on their roster (WHL Cougars) for 2013 preseason. Will he be called up for the associate games during the year?


----------



## dwanmaster*

hockey2hockey said:


> O_O
> 
> seriously, are they getting them that young and can project 5 years in the future that he is worthy of a full ride?




I see where you're coming from but the kid is a beast. was arguably the best player in the state tournament for Hill-Murray and they were runner-ups. He really improved towards the end of the season and is already tearing up the high school elite league.


----------



## PorkChopSandwiches

dwanmaster said:


> I see where you're coming from but the kid is a beast. was arguably the best player in the state tournament for Hill-Murray and they were runner-ups. He really improved towards the end of the season and is already tearing up the high school elite league.




fair enough  I guess a school will want to be first to get some sort of commitment as it sounds like he could go anywhere.


----------



## wings5

WhoisJohnGalt said:


> Do not see him listed on their roster (WHL Cougars) for 2013 preseason. Will he be called up for the associate games during the year?




Quite possible if his season ends early enough. http://www.whl.ca/roster/show/id/14613


----------



## JFA87-66-99

1. Tyler Benson—F—SSAC Alberta 5’11/185 20 36 56 92
2. Chad Krys—D—Connecticut Oilers 5’11/165 49 20 51 71
3. Dmitry Sokolov—Omsk 97 6’00/180 34 44 38 82
4. Sean Day—D—Compuware 6’02/196 63 11 24 35
5. Mikey McLeod—F—Toronto Marlbros 6’01/000 00 00 00 00
6. Sam Steel—F—Strathcona 5’11/140 31 52 52 104
7. Kale Clague—D—Lloydminster Heat 5’11/170 33 35 42 77
8. Logan Brown—F—St Louis MM 6’05/200
9. Luke Kirwan—F—Islanders Hockey Club 6’01/200 34 11 05 16
10. Vitaly Abramov—F—Traktor 98 5’07/140 27 49 55 108
11. Keith Getson—F—Scottsburn 5’11/180 00 00 00 00 
12. Clayton Keller—F—Shattuck 0’00/000 60 58 71 129
13. Michael Campoli—D—Lac St Louis 6’02/180 28 06 23 29
14. Mitchelle Balmas—F—Breton Sports 5’10/145 00 00 00 00
15. Joseph Mizzi—F—Toronto Malboros 5’08/150 00 00 00 00
16. Jesse Pulujarvi—F—Karpat U18 6’02/165 15 09 07 16
17. Evan Fitzpatrick—G—Newbridge 6’01/170 10 05 2.56 .000
18. Josh Anderson—D—Cowichan 6’02/190 52 18 52 70
19. Nolan Patrick—F—Winnipeg Hawks 6’02/172 19 33 42 75
20. Jack Lafontaine--G--Don Mills 6'01/170
21. Matthew Tkachuk—F—St Louis U16 5’11/165 41 25 57 82
22. Artyom Rozhkovsky—F—Avangard 96 6’01/200 31 11 27 38
23. Luke Green—D—Mobil 1 Barons 5’10/155 00 00 00 00
24. Tim Wahlgren—F—Kramfors 5’09/139 33 13 07 20
25. Patrik Laine—F—Tappara U18 6’02/187 27 17 09 26
26. Adam Mascherin—F—Tor Jr Canadiens 0’00/000 00 00 00 00
27. Hunter Moreau—F—West Island 5’08/162 25 29 14 43
28. Victor Mete—D—Jr Canadiens 5’09/140 00 00 00 00
29. Julien Gauthier--F--Montreal 6'02/202 42 12 20 32
30. David Quenneville--D--SSAC 5'10/150 20 19 19 38 

Were do you guys think the following players fit on this list? Would Chychrun be a top 10 now?

Jakob Chychrun
Ryan Edquist
Joey Anderson
Tyler Jost
Jacob Moverare
Edgar Treijs


----------



## Gabranth

Any info on a goalie called Stuart Skinner? Seems like he is playing in the WHL now. Guy is monster, he is only 14 and is already 6'3 and 190lbs....


----------



## bobbytbodo

*top 10 2016 draft prospects...*

1- Sean Day
http://thehockeyguys.net/weiss-is-sean-day-a-future-nhl-superstar/

2- Tyler Benson
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=154220

3- Luke Kirwan
http://www.usantdp.com/roster_players/3178051

4- David Quenneville
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=166662

5- Blake Speers 
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=186413

6- Mike Campoli
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=231388

7- Jaeger White
http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=163727

8- Mitchell Balmas
http://hockeynow.ca/events/43672-2016-nhl-draft-10-players-already-generating-buzz

9- Dmitry Sokolov
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bVB0Agm5YQ

10-Valery Naumenko 
http://www.legacyglobalsports.com/roster_players/2486451


----------



## JFA87-66-99

Anyone have an updated 2016 ranking. The last list is from June and I'm sure there's a lot that has changed since.


----------



## JFA87-66-99

Anyone have an updated 2016 ranking. How about a new top 30-40?


----------



## zjh

Gabranth said:


> Any info on a goalie called Stuart Skinner? Seems like he is playing in the WHL now. Guy is monster, he is only 14 and is already 6'3 and 190lbs....




He's a late birthday so not eligible until a year later. Kid is very good.


----------



## JFA87-66-99

zjh said:


> He's a late birthday so not eligible until a year later. Kid is very good.




Scoutman has Stuart Skinner ranked in his early top 30 for 2017. He's the 2nd ranked goalie behind Brian Bonello.


----------



## zjh

JFA87-66-99 said:


> Scoutman has Stuart Skinner ranked in his early top 30 for 2017. He's the 2nd ranked goalie behind Brian Bonello.




I'll get to see Skinner and all the 16 eligible prospects from the west this week at the U16. Should be fun


----------



## Woodhouse

*RD Dante Fabbro - Vancouver NW Giants, BCMML (2016 draft)*

Dante Fabbro is visiting Wisconsin's campus this weekend and has plans to visit Boston's programs before deciding between college and Major Junior. He was selected 8th overall by Seattle in May's WHL bantam draft. Fabbro was also named Hockey Now's 2013 B.C. Minor Hockey Player of the Year. NHL vet Dave Babych described his game as "almost vanilla (in a good way), heâ€™s always doing the right things," while Seattle GM Russ Farwell said "heâ€™s a very exciting offensive defenseman and can be a game-changer all by himself."

To date, Fabbro's BCMML stat-line reads: 18 GP, 10 G, 14 A, 24 Pts, 22 PIM; and he's listed at 6-foot 172 pounds.


----------



## joey16

Prospects from Czech Republic:

Robert Havlat
Matous Belohorsky
Simon Stransky
Lukas Doudera
Libor Hajek
Vojtech Budik
Frantisek Hrdinka
Martin Starosta
Ondrej Vala

Pretty good year for D-men for us. Finally.


----------



## Eyelanders

Juho Koivusaari is my "sleeper pick" in Finland. Well built forward who has a great shot, stays strong on the puck, skates well and is a hard worker. It's very early but he's been impressive in the U16 league for HIFK. He has definitely potential.


----------



## Anthony Mauro

bobbytbodo said:


> 1- Sean Day
> http://thehockeyguys.net/weiss-is-sean-day-a-future-nhl-superstar/
> 
> 2- Tyler Benson
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=154220
> 
> 3- Luke Kirwan
> http://www.usantdp.com/roster_players/3178051
> 
> 4- David Quenneville
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=166662
> 
> 5- Blake Speers
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=186413
> 
> 6- Mike Campoli
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=231388
> 
> 7- Jaeger White
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=163727
> 
> 8- Mitchell Balmas
> http://hockeynow.ca/events/43672-2016-nhl-draft-10-players-already-generating-buzz
> 
> 9- Dmitry Sokolov
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bVB0Agm5YQ
> 
> 10-Valery Naumenko
> http://www.legacyglobalsports.com/roster_players/2486451




Blake Speers is 2015 eligible.


----------



## czech

joey16 said:


> Prospects from Czech Republic:
> ...



+ Radek KoblÃ­Å¾ek (KÃ¤rpÃ¤t U20)


----------



## SweScout

*William Alestam Prospect for the 2016 Draft*

I think that William Alestam will have a big chance to get drafted in the Nhl draft.

He is a pretty big goalie whose make him even bigger with his compact play style, he is very good to cut the angles and to let the puck hit him. need to improve his saves from the body ( glove saves )http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=246084


----------



## zjh

At the Mac's tourney two favorites were Beck Malenstyn and Kale Clague.


----------



## Capitals03

JFA87-66-99 said:


> 1. Tyler Bensonâ€”Fâ€”SSAC Alberta 5â€™11/185 20 36 56 92
> 2. Chad Krysâ€”Dâ€”Connecticut Oilers 5â€™11/165 49 20 51 71
> 3. Dmitry Sokolovâ€”Omsk 97 6â€™00/180 34 44 38 82
> 4. Sean Dayâ€”Dâ€”Compuware 6â€™02/196 63 11 24 35
> 5. Mikey McLeodâ€”Fâ€”Toronto Marlbros 6â€™01/000 00 00 00 00
> 6. Sam Steelâ€”Fâ€”Strathcona 5â€™11/140 31 52 52 104
> 7. Kale Clagueâ€”Dâ€”Lloydminster Heat 5â€™11/170 33 35 42 77
> 8. Logan Brownâ€”Fâ€”St Louis MM 6â€™05/200
> 9. Luke Kirwanâ€”Fâ€”Islanders Hockey Club 6â€™01/200 34 11 05 16
> 10. Vitaly Abramovâ€”Fâ€”Traktor 98 5â€™07/140 27 49 55 108
> 11. Keith Getsonâ€”Fâ€”Scottsburn 5â€™11/180 00 00 00 00
> 12. Clayton Kellerâ€”Fâ€”Shattuck 0â€™00/000 60 58 71 129
> 13. Michael Campoliâ€”Dâ€”Lac St Louis 6â€™02/180 28 06 23 29
> 14. Mitchelle Balmasâ€”Fâ€”Breton Sports 5â€™10/145 00 00 00 00
> 15. Joseph Mizziâ€”Fâ€”Toronto Malboros 5â€™08/150 00 00 00 00
> 16. Jesse Pulujarviâ€”Fâ€”Karpat U18 6â€™02/165 15 09 07 16
> 17. Evan Fitzpatrickâ€”Gâ€”Newbridge 6â€™01/170 10 05 2.56 .000
> 18. Josh Andersonâ€”Dâ€”Cowichan 6â€™02/190 52 18 52 70
> 19. Nolan Patrickâ€”Fâ€”Winnipeg Hawks 6â€™02/172 19 33 42 75
> 20. Jack Lafontaine--G--Don Mills 6'01/170
> 21. Matthew Tkachukâ€”Fâ€”St Louis U16 5â€™11/165 41 25 57 82
> 22. Artyom Rozhkovskyâ€”Fâ€”Avangard 96 6â€™01/200 31 11 27 38
> 23. Luke Greenâ€”Dâ€”Mobil 1 Barons 5â€™10/155 00 00 00 00
> 24. Tim Wahlgrenâ€”Fâ€”Kramfors 5â€™09/139 33 13 07 20
> 25. Patrik Laineâ€”Fâ€”Tappara U18 6â€™02/187 27 17 09 26
> 26. Adam Mascherinâ€”Fâ€”Tor Jr Canadiens 0â€™00/000 00 00 00 00
> 27. Hunter Moreauâ€”Fâ€”West Island 5â€™08/162 25 29 14 43
> 28. Victor Meteâ€”Dâ€”Jr Canadiens 5â€™09/140 00 00 00 00
> 29. Julien Gauthier--F--Montreal 6'02/202 42 12 20 32
> 30. David Quenneville--D--SSAC 5'10/150 20 19 19 38
> 
> Were do you guys think the following players fit on this list? Would Chychrun be a top 10 now?
> 
> Jakob Chychrun
> Ryan Edquist
> Joey Anderson
> Tyler Jost no to selfish- has a bad temper
> Jacob Moverare
> Edgar Treijs




As for Josh Anderson - not even in the top 100. I am not sure if he played in a very weak division last year. But in MML he is doing nothing- Will not go in corners has 1 goal in 29 games. as a comparison Paivarinta has the same amount in 4 less games played. 

Not sure why PG grabbed him so early.


----------



## EON

Jakob Chychrun is absolutely top 10 material, he's the consensus #1 pick for the 2014 OHL Draft at this point.


----------



## Oilers4life1987

Is Patrick Laine thats good


----------



## YARR123

Oilers4life1987 said:


> Is Patrick Laine thats good




He's way ahead of what guys like Barkov, Granlund and Armia were a the same age. And he's huge for his age so there's a lot of reasons to think he should be way up there among top 2016 prospects.

27 goals in 42 games in u20 league as 15 year old
12 goals in 7 games in u17 national team


----------



## kelsier

Oilers4life1987 said:


> Is Patrick Laine thats good




By those who's seen him, he's the real deal. Had hatrick after another in 5 nations tournee (u17) against top countries. Statisticly, best ever from Finland this far?


----------



## DudeWhereIsMakar

I say Nolan Patrick rises to the top 5.


----------



## YARR123

kelsier said:


> Statisticly, best ever from Finland this far?




Not sure but you at least have to go back really far to find similar numbers... So far that it's not really comparable.


----------



## Daneurism

5cheifele5 said:


> I say Nolan Patrick rises to the top 5.




Patrick is a late birthday and won't be eligible until 2017.

Should be a top 5 guy for that draft.


----------



## Babula

joey16 said:


> Prospects from Czech Republic:
> 
> Robert Havlat
> Matous Belohorsky
> Simon Stransky
> Lukas Doudera
> Libor Hajek
> Vojtech Budik
> Frantisek Hrdinka
> Martin Starosta
> Ondrej Vala
> 
> Pretty good year for D-men for us. Finally.






> + Radek KoblÃ­Å¾ek (KÃ¤rpÃ¤t U20)




+ Filip Suchy


----------



## Mr Lebowski

Can anyone tell me about Kale Clague?


----------



## zjh

Gillies32 said:


> Can anyone tell me about Kale Clague?




Dynamic skater and offensively skilled defenseman. Athletic player that covers a ton of ice. Thinks the game at an extremely high level and confident and poised with the puck. Needs to continue to work on his defensive aspect, but I think he'll be a star.


----------



## Mikeaveli

Can't wait to see how Quenneville does in the dub. Probably my favorite prospect from this draft, so far.


----------



## Anthony Mauro

Auston Matthews? For some reason, unless I missed him, I don't see him listed.


----------



## The Rage Kage

LatvianTwist said:


> These kids are 13, 14. Most of them are just getting out of PeeWee. I really don't see how there can be any standouts this early, and I think we'd already be hearing about a Crosby/Tavares type player.




13 and 14 would mean 2000 and 2001. These kids are 15, 16, and 17 right now

Edit: mod remove this, didn't see when he posted


----------



## The Rage Kage

Sean day got into the ohl as an underager


----------



## The Rage Kage

wej20 said:


> Soon we're going to be talking Kids who were born in the 2000s, that's going to suck.




Being born in 1998 it's weird when some people on the radar are now younger than me


----------



## JJTT

The Rage Kage said:


> 13 and 14 would mean 2000 and 2001. These kids are 15, 16, and 17 right now




Thread was made in 2012, when these kids were 13, it was kinda weird back then.


----------



## The Rage Kage

JJTT said:


> Thread was made in 2012, when these kids were 13, it was kinda weird back then.




Yah I just noticed that 
My bad.


----------



## Mikeaveli

The Rage Kage said:


> Being born in 1998 it's weird when some people on the radar are now younger than me




Exactly how I felt during the WHL draft this year.


----------



## Fedz

zjh said:


> Beck Malenstyn.




Remember this name. Nearly beat out Benson for top rookie in their CSSHL league. Does so many little things, character player. Will have an instant impact with Calgary next year. Had 3 assists in 5 games this year.


----------



## zjh

Fedz said:


> Remember this name. Nearly beat out Benson for top rookie in their CSSHL league. Does so many little things, character player. Will have an instant impact with Calgary next year. Had 3 assists in 5 games this year.




I wouldn't be surprised if he put up 30-40 points next year. Like you said, character, does the little things. Good skater, that can produce off the cycle and the rush. Needs to get a bit stronger yet as he is a bit slim, but I like the kid.


----------



## Skinnyjimmy08

There have been rumors lately of very highly touted 2016 pick Dante Fabbro playing Junior A in Langley next season and not Seattle Thunderbirds. You can't fault a kid wanting to go NCAA but in my opinion he is making a horrendous mistake not playing in Seattle next season. Could be a 16 year old getting mentored by Shea Theodore next season and then being the main man on defense the following year in his draft year. Also get in a couple years with Mathew Barzal and Ryan Gropp(both should be high 2015 picks). Would forsurely be a high 2016 pick. I mean, I'm sure he will get drafted when hes 17 out of the BC hockey league anyways, but it will probably be mid-late rounds I would think.


----------



## alko

Skinnyjimmy08 said:


> There have been rumors lately of very highly touted 2016 pick Dante Fabbro playing Junior A in Langley next season and not Seattle Thunderbirds. You can't fault a kid wanting to go NCAA but in my opinion he is making a horrendous mistake not playing in Seattle next season. Could be a 16 year old getting mentored by Shea Theodore next season and then being the main man on defense the following year in his draft year. Also get in a couple years with Mathew Barzal and Ryan Gropp(both should be high 2015 picks). Would forsurely be a high 2016 pick. I mean, I'm sure he will get drafted when hes 17 out of the BC hockey league anyways, but it will probably be mid-late rounds I would think.




You should look on it from diferent perpective. Not in wich round he will drafted. But how he will play between seniors and what he want to do with his life.
If he wants to go to college, even better for him. 
And if he is such a good prospect, he will make also from Junior A.


----------



## Skinnyjimmy08

alko said:


> You should look on it from diferent perpective. Not in wich round he will drafted. But how he will play between seniors and what he want to do with his life.
> If he wants to go to college, even better for him.
> And if he is such a good prospect, he will make also from Junior A.




i also look at it that players should play at highest level possible if their goal is the NHL. He is an unbelievable talent and I think playing Junior A over major junior will result in his development regressing. I am all up for it if a kids wants to go NCAA but I am just saying if there is a highly touted kid that has a great path to be a high 2016 pick, its him. 

Also, the difference between being a top 5 pick and a late rounder if hmmmm a few million dollars in his entry level deal?hahaha


----------



## WesternCollegeHockey

Skinnyjimmy08 said:


> Also, the difference between being a top 5 pick and a late rounder if hmmmm a few million dollars in his entry level deal?hahaha




Draft position has absolutely nothing to do with how much your entry-level contract is worth.


----------



## WorkTheWall

Skinnyjimmy08 said:


> i also look at it that players should play at highest level possible if their goal is the NHL. He is an unbelievable talent and I think playing Junior A over major junior will result in his development regressing. I am all up for it if a kids wants to go NCAA but I am just saying if there is a highly touted kid that has a great path to be a high 2016 pick, its him.
> 
> Also, the difference between being a top 5 pick and a late rounder if hmmmm a few million dollars in his entry level deal?hahaha




I agree to a point - but simply 'playing' in any league does not equal 'development'. It becomes more than league vs. league, but opportunity vs. opportunity. Maybe in Fabbro's case he believes that he'll be able to put himself in a much stronger 'development' situation over the long term, based on the options available to him. Going that route isn't always just about education. More about options and the opportunity to choose.

PS - I believe he'll be in Penticton, along with another highly rated 2013 pick?


----------



## zjh

WorkTheWall said:


> I agree to a point - but simply 'playing' in any league does not equal 'development'. It becomes more than league vs. league, but opportunity vs. opportunity. Maybe in Fabbro's case he believes that he'll be able to put himself in a much stronger 'development' situation over the long term, based on the options available to him. Going that route isn't always just about education. More about options and the opportunity to choose.
> 
> PS - I believe he'll be in Penticton, along with another highly rated 2013 pick?




Tyson Jost is owned by Penticton and might be playing there next year. Was a top-10 pick of Everett. Fabbro is owned by Langley.

I honestly don't mind him playing in the BCHL next year. It keeps all of his options open, and it likely gives him more playing time. He would get solid minutes in SEA, but even more with the Rivermen. Seattle has guys like Theodore and Bear who would be ahead of him on the PP. I don't see him playing in the BCHL as a bad thing, but if he is standing out at the end of next season I would advise he goes to the T-Birds for his draft eligible season. The kid is really good, but I see his 16 year-old season as a win-win right now.


----------



## Skinnyjimmy08

Ya rumor has it they are both playing in Penticton next season.. Fabbro and Jost


----------



## Skinnyjimmy08

zjh said:


> Tyson Jost is owned by Penticton and might be playing there next year. Was a top-10 pick of Everett. Fabbro is owned by Langley.
> 
> I honestly don't mind him playing in the BCHL next year. It keeps all of his options open, and it likely gives him more playing time. He would get solid minutes in SEA, but even more with the Rivermen. Seattle has guys like Theodore and Bear who would be ahead of him on the PP. I don't see him playing in the BCHL as a bad thing, but if he is standing out at the end of next season I would advise he goes to the T-Birds for his draft eligible season. The kid is really good, but I see his 16 year-old season as a win-win right now.




Im sorry but I strongly disagree. Fabbro is a great player that should be playing at the highest level possible and would play a lot in Seattle next season. It worked well for Ryan Gropp playing his 16 year old season in Penticton because he has a late birthday and could still get in 2 seasons in Seattle before his draft year. Fabbro unfortunately has an early bday....Like I said before, Fabbro could get a year mentored from Theodore as a 16 year old and play with Gropp and Barzal and then when he comes in as a 17 year old, he will be the main guy on the PP on defense(Theo will be in AHL), will have already built a ton of chemistry with two 2015 1st round picks(Barzal and Gropp) and will be a sure top 5 pick in 2016. ..I am just a strong believer of top end talent guys playing at the highest level they can and become better players.


----------



## zjh

Skinnyjimmy08 said:


> Im sorry but I strongly disagree. Fabbro is a great player that should be playing at the highest level possible and would play a lot in Seattle next season. It worked well for Ryan Gropp playing his 16 year old season in Penticton because he has a late birthday and could still get in 2 seasons in Seattle before his draft year. Fabbro unfortunately has an early bday....Like I said before, Fabbro could get a year mentored from Theodore as a 16 year old and play with Gropp and Barzal and then when he comes in as a 17 year old, he will be the main guy on the PP on defense(Theo will be in AHL), will have already built a ton of chemistry with two 2015 1st round picks(Barzal and Gropp) and will be a sure top 5 pick in 2016. ..I am just a strong believer of top end talent guys playing at the highest level they can and become better players.




I acknowledge your point, but I think you are underestimating the level of play in the BCHL. 

Playing around those players would certainly be very good conditions for him to play his progressive style, but the BCHL is still a good option. That's my belief.


----------



## Skinnyjimmy08

zjh said:


> I acknowledge your point, but I think you are underestimating the level of play in the BCHL.
> 
> Playing around those players would certainly be very good conditions for him to play his progressive style, but the BCHL is still a good option. That's my belief.




I definitely agree BCHL is a great option. Maybe I'm just way to in favor of the WHL route!! also I hate Fabbro and Jost wont be there next year! haha.. Ive just been excited to see them in WHL since bantams!!


----------



## zjh

Skinnyjimmy08 said:


> I definitely agree BCHL is a great option. Maybe I'm just way to in favor of the WHL route!! also I hate Fabbro and Jost wont be there next year! haha.. Ive just been excited to see them in WHL since bantams!!




Yeah, Fabbro is a pretty special player. If memory serves me right he outscored a guy like Jansen Harkins (2nd overall pick Forward) as a defenseman at the same age. Definitely could push for a spot on the West WJAC team if he goes to BCHL.


----------



## Skinnyjimmy08

zjh said:


> Yeah, Fabbro is a pretty special player. If memory serves me right he outscored a guy like Jansen Harkins (2nd overall pick Forward) as a defenseman at the same age. Definitely could push for a spot on the West WJAC team if he goes to BCHL.




Ya he outscored Harkins, Morrisson, Gawdin, Musil(all were high 2012 WHL picks and currently just finished their 16 year old season in WHL) as a Dman(had 61 points in same league).. if he plays BCHL he will push for every team that is there for him to play on and could pretty much pick any NCAA school he wants. Has already flown down to some big named NCAA schools(on his parents penny, against the rules for universities to pay at his current age)


----------



## WorkTheWall

zjh said:


> Yeah, Fabbro is a pretty special player. If memory serves me right he outscored a guy like Jansen Harkins (2nd overall pick Forward) as a defenseman at the same age. Definitely could push for a spot on the West WJAC team if he goes to BCHL.




I watched the Major Midget 'All Star' team take on kids from a couple of the OHA teams at Challenge Cup. The top players were easy to see. Fabbro and Hannoun controlled the play 70% of the time MML had the puck. Mokthari (sp?) good too. Malenstyn and Mahura were best two for OHA. All the above demonstrated skill at high speed, strength and smarts. And a desire to compete. Fun to watch.


----------



## bertil

Top swedish prospects of this draft group:

Alex Nylander, Sodertalje, F, 98
Carl Grundstrom, Modo, F, 97
Rasmus Asplund, Farjestad, F, 97
Alexander Andersson, Vaxjo, D, 98


----------



## icnet

Fabbro is playing for the Vees.


----------



## lawrence

scoutman1 said:


> here are some players to follow
> 
> 1.	Tyler Bensonâ€”Fâ€”SSAC Alberta 5â€™10/165	33 34 50 84
> 2.	Mitchelle Balmasâ€”Fâ€”Breton Sports	6â€™00/175	00 00 00 00
> 3.	Sean Dayâ€”Dâ€”Honey Baked 0â€™00/000	08 07 04 11
> 4.	Luke Kirwanâ€”Fâ€”Syracuse Stars 6â€™01/200	39 43 36 79
> 5.	Jaeger Whiteâ€”Fâ€”Med Hat Alberta 5â€™08/146	32 28 23 51
> 6.	Dmitry Sokolovâ€”Omsk 5â€™03/140	17 21 22 43
> 7.	David Quennevilleâ€”Dâ€”SSAC 5â€™07/155	32 16 28 44
> 8.	Layton Parsonsâ€”Fâ€”Cole Harbor 5â€™10/185	21 32 19 51
> 9.	Simon Butalaâ€”Dâ€”Philly Jr Flyers 5â€™10/145	05 00 00 00
> 10.	Cole Candellaâ€”Dâ€”Tor Jr Canadiens	0â€™00/000	00 00 00 00
> 11.	John-Michael Di Gregorio-F-Royal Montr	0â€™00/000	18 09 08 17
> 12.	Adam Mascherinâ€”Fâ€”Tor Jr Canadiens	0â€™00/000	00 00 00 00
> 13.	Riley Horvathâ€”Fâ€”Flyers 0â€™00/000	00 00 00 00
> 14.	Ryan Kubicâ€”Gâ€”Winnipeg Hawks 5â€™09/151	00 00 0.00 .000
> 15.	Artur Kayumovâ€”Fâ€”Lokomotiv 98 5â€™03/108	06 22 05 27
> 16.	Valery Naumenkoâ€”Fâ€”Rus 97 0â€™00/000	01 01 00 01




Jakob Chychrun. He's the next Eric Lindros Physique but as a defencemen. Panthers/ Lighting fans keep an eye out for this kid. Although he will be playing for team Canada, he's actually born in Florida State.


----------



## wings5

scoutman1 said:


> here are some players to follow
> 
> 1.	Tyler Bensonâ€”Fâ€”SSAC Alberta 5â€™10/165	33 34 50 84
> 2.	Mitchelle Balmasâ€”Fâ€”Breton Sports	6â€™00/175	00 00 00 00
> 3.	Sean Dayâ€”Dâ€”Honey Baked 0â€™00/000	08 07 04 11
> 4.	Luke Kirwanâ€”Fâ€”Syracuse Stars 6â€™01/200	39 43 36 79
> 5.	Jaeger Whiteâ€”Fâ€”Med Hat Alberta 5â€™08/146	32 28 23 51
> 6.	Dmitry Sokolovâ€”Omsk 5â€™03/140	17 21 22 43
> 7.	David Quennevilleâ€”Dâ€”SSAC 5â€™07/155	32 16 28 44
> 8.	Layton Parsonsâ€”Fâ€”Cole Harbor 5â€™10/185	21 32 19 51
> 9.	Simon Butalaâ€”Dâ€”Philly Jr Flyers 5â€™10/145	05 00 00 00
> 10.	Cole Candellaâ€”Dâ€”Tor Jr Canadiens	0â€™00/000	00 00 00 00
> 11.	John-Michael Di Gregorio-F-Royal Montr	0â€™00/000	18 09 08 17
> 12.	Adam Mascherinâ€”Fâ€”Tor Jr Canadiens	0â€™00/000	00 00 00 00
> 13.	Riley Horvathâ€”Fâ€”Flyers 0â€™00/000	00 00 00 00
> 14.	Ryan Kubicâ€”Gâ€”Winnipeg Hawks 5â€™09/151	00 00 0.00 .000
> 15.	Artur Kayumovâ€”Fâ€”Lokomotiv 98 5â€™03/108	06 22 05 27
> 16.	Valery Naumenkoâ€”Fâ€”Rus 97 0â€™00/000	01 01 00 01




I was just going to say I think Day and Balmas are way overated then I noticed it was made in 2012, they should be top 20 picks though.


----------



## WorkTheWall

wings5 said:


> I was just going to say I think Day and Balmas are way overated then I noticed it was made in 2012, they should be top 20 picks though.




Always interesting to see how much things change for some kids over a relatively short period of time. Jaeger White is a good example of this. He sure isn't on this list anymore - a skilled player but too many holes right now. The list will look different again next year too. Makes it fun!


----------



## Mikeaveli

I was about to suggest that I be listed as a top prospect, but then I realized I'm a late birthday. 2017 it is!


----------



## The Rage Kage

The 2014 draft hasn't even happened yet, you can't say players from the 2016 draft class are overrated or underrated, so much can change in that time. But I think it's unfair to knock day because he played on a terrible team and is a year younger than everyone. People don't get exceptional player status for nothing


----------



## usascout1

IMO top american who projects high for the 2016 draft will be Auston Matthews. Should be in the top 5. Plays for NTDP.


----------



## Agalloch

usascout1 said:


> IMO top american who projects high for the 2016 draft will be Auston Matthews. Should be in the top 5. Plays for NTDP.




Probably the best prospect out of Arizona ever.


----------



## D0ctorCool

lawrence said:


> Jakob Chychrun. He's the next Eric Lindros Physique but as a defencemen. Panthers/ Lighting fans keep an eye out for this kid. Although he will be playing for team Canada, he's actually born in Florida State.




yup. I'm on the Chychrun bandwagon as well.


----------



## habsrule4eva3089

For those that have seen him, how does Sean Day compare to Chychrun, and is he still a top 10 prospect for this draft if you had to formulate a list now?


----------



## wishywashy19

habsrule4eva3089 said:


> For those that have seen him, how does Sean Day compare to Chychrun, and is he still a top 10 prospect for this draft if you had to formulate a list now?




a lot has already been written and I'll put my two cents worth here again. He is going to be best known as a power play catalyst. He will own two out of three zones on the power play. Jury is out on well he can play defensive hockey. But if it all clicks in and he gets great coaching, he will learn that positional play with great skating will give him all the ice time he wants.


----------



## Young12guns

There is my list for 2016, comments please!

Sean Day
Jacob Chychrun
Dmitry Sokolov
Patrik Laine
Austin Matthews
Tchad Krys
Tyler Benson
Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi
Alex Nylander
Sam Steel
Luke Kirwan
Logan Brown
Dante Fabbro
Mikey McLeod
Mitchell Balmas
Kale Clague
Vitaly Abramo
Clayton Keller 
Nicklas Jensen
Ryan Lindgren


----------



## kelsier

I'm thinking it's going to be a race between Sokolov and Laine. Laine is already a dynamic game breaker with phenomenal skillset added with size (who knows what kinda frame & height he'll end up with). Nothing like we've seen from Finland up today. Sokolov is a center with Malkin like abilities and looking like a super talent. Usually centers have the edge if the players are on the ~same tier. Then there's Tyler Benson. Seems like another draft year with plenty of elite skill on the top end.


----------



## CRRhockey

Young12guns said:


> There is my list for 2016, comments please!
> 
> Sean Day
> Jacob Chychrun
> Dmitry Sokolov
> Patrik Laine
> Austin Matthews
> Tchad Krys
> Tyler Benson
> Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi
> Alex Nylander
> Sam Steel
> Luke Kirwan
> Logan Brown
> Dante Fabbro
> Mikey McLeod
> Mitchell Balmas
> Kale Clague
> Vitaly Abramo
> Clayton Keller
> Nicklas Jensen
> Ryan Lindgren




I think you are missing Michael Campoli on this list.


----------



## Crosbyfan

Young12guns said:


> There is my list for 2016, comments please!
> 
> Sean Day
> Jacob Chychrun
> Dmitry Sokolov
> Patrik Laine
> Austin Matthews
> Tchad Krys
> Tyler Benson
> Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi
> Alex Nylander
> Sam Steel
> Luke Kirwan
> Logan Brown
> Dante Fabbro
> Mikey McLeod
> *Mitchell Balmas*
> Kale Clague
> Vitaly Abramo
> Clayton Keller
> Nicklas Jensen
> Ryan Lindgren




How does Balmas compare to the other Q skaters taken ahead of him in the recent Q Draft? #1 Luke Green in particular. Is Balmas still projected higher for the NHL Draft?


----------



## Leaf Lander

Who are the best defenceman avialable


----------



## FlyTimmo

Leaf Lander said:


> Who are the best defenceman avialable




Sean Day
Jakob Chychrun
Chad Krys


----------



## Leaf Lander

Day and jost? will be very good nhlers


----------



## wings5

Leaf Lander said:


> Day and just will be very good nhlers




Not for certain, I'm skeptical about his hockey sense, he relies on his skating alot.


----------



## Alberta tough

Tpinheiro4 said:


> Sean Day
> Jakob Chychrun
> Chad Krys




You missed two studs from the West, Kale Clague and Dante Fabbro.


----------



## Leaf Lander

Any height and weights for these guys yet any I'm sure they will change between now and draft day


----------



## TheNugeeToHall*

My rankings… what do you think guys think? The list is very early but keep an eye on these guys.

Love to hear what you guys think, good thoughts or bad!

1. Jakob Chychrun D Sarnia (OHL) 
2. Patrik Laine RW Tappara Tampere (SM-liiga)
3. Chad Krys D New Jersey Rockets (Atlantic Jr.) 
4. Tyler Benson LW Vancouver (WHL)
5. Sean Day D Mississauga (OHL)
6. Dimitri Sokolov C Omsk (KHL) 
7. Auston Mathhews RW US-Under-18 (USAH-NTDP)
8. Luke Kirwan LW US-Under-17 (USAH-NTDP)
9. Michael McLeod C Mississauga (OHL)
10. Matthew Tkachuk LW US-Under-17 (USAH-NTDP)
11. Kale Clague D Brandon (WHL)A
12. Adam Mascherin C Kitchener (GOJHL)
13. Max Jones LW Detroit Honeybaked (MWEHL)
14. Jesse Puljujarvi RW Finland 
15. Dante Fabbro D Penticton (BCHL) 
16. Sam Steel C Regina (WHL)
17. Michael Campoli D US-Under-17 (USAH-NTDP)
18. Beck Malenstyn C Calgary Hitmen (WHL) 
19. Tyson Jost RW Penticton (BCHL)
20. Alexander Nylander LW Sodertalje SK (Allsvenskan) 
21. Brandon Saigeon C Belleville (OHL)
22. Tim Wahlgren C MoDo U-20 (Sweden)
23. Ryan Lindgren D US-Under-17 (USAH-NTDP) 
24. Mitchell Balmas LW Canada
25. Tim Gettinger LW Cleveland Barons (MWEHL)
26. Libor HÃ¡jek D Kometa Brno (Czech)
27. Julien Gautheir RW Val-d'Or (QMJHL)
28. Joey Anderson RW US-Under-17 (USAH-NTDP)
29. Evan Fitzpatrick G Canada
30. Josh Anderson D Prince George (WHL)

31. Luke Green D Canada 
32. Jack Lafontaine G Georgetown (OJHL) 
33. Ty Ronning RW Vancouver (WHL)
34. Evan Sarthou G Tri-City (WHL)


----------



## DW81

TheNugeeToHall said:


> My rankingsâ€¦ what do you think guys think? The list is very early but keep at eye on these guys.
> 
> Love to hear what you guys think, good thoughts or bad!
> 
> 1. Jakob Chychrun D Sarnia (OHL)
> 2. Patrik Laine LW Tappara Tampere (SM-liiga)
> 3. Chad Krys D New Jersey Rockets (Atlantic Jr.)
> 4. Tyler Benson LW Vancouver (WHL)
> 5. Sean Day D Mississauga (OHL)
> 6. Dimitri Sokolov C Omsk (KHL)
> 7. Auston Mathhews RW US-Under-18 (USAH-NTDP)
> 8. Luke Kirwan LW US-Under-17 (USAH-NTDP)
> 9. Michael McLeod C Mississauga (OHL)
> 10. Matthew Tkachuk LW US-Under-17 (USAH-NTDP)
> 11. Kale Clague D Brandon (WHL)A
> 12. dam Mascherin C Kitchener (GOJHL)
> 13. Max Jones LW Detroit Honeybaked (MWEHL)
> 14. Jesse Puljujarvi C Finland
> 15. Dante Fabbro D Penticton (BCHL)
> 16. Sam Steel C Regina (WHL)
> 17. Michael Campoli D US-Under-17 (USAH-NTDP)
> 18. Beck Malenstyn C Calgary Hitmen (WHL)
> 19. Tyson Jost RW Penticton (BCHL)
> 20. Alexander Nylander LW Sodertalje SK (Allsvenskan)
> 21. Brandon Saigeon C Belleville (OHL)
> 22. Tim Wahlgren C MoDo U-20 (Sweden)
> 23. Ryan Lindgren D US-Under-17 (USAH-NTDP)
> 24. Mitchell Balmas LW Canada
> 25. Tim Gettinger LW Cleveland Barons (MWEHL)
> 26. Libor HÃ¡jek C Kometa Brno (Czech)
> 27. Julien Gautheir RW Val-d'Or (QMJHL)
> 28. Joey Anderson RW US-Under-17 (USAH-NTDP)
> 29. Evan Fitzpatrick G Canada
> 30. Josh Anderson D Prince George (WHL)
> 
> 31. Luke Green D Canada
> 32. Jack Lafontaine G Georgetown (OJHL)
> 33. Ty Ronning RW Vancouver (WHL)
> 34. Evan Sarthou G Tri-City (WHL)




Libor HÃ¡jek is defender not center


----------



## Juxtaposer

TheNugeeToHall, looks good and I think this'll be an above-average draft for sure.


----------



## JJTT

TheNugeeToHall said:


> My rankings… what do you think guys think? The list is very early but keep an eye on these guys.
> 
> Love to hear what you guys think, good thoughts or bad!
> 
> 1. Jakob Chychrun D Sarnia (OHL)
> 2. Patrik Laine LW Tappara Tampere (SM-liiga)
> 3. Chad Krys D New Jersey Rockets (Atlantic Jr.)
> 4. Tyler Benson LW Vancouver (WHL)
> 5. Sean Day D Mississauga (OHL)
> 6. Dimitri Sokolov C Omsk (KHL)
> 7. Auston Mathhews RW US-Under-18 (USAH-NTDP)
> 8. Luke Kirwan LW US-Under-17 (USAH-NTDP)
> 9. Michael McLeod C Mississauga (OHL)
> 10. Matthew Tkachuk LW US-Under-17 (USAH-NTDP)
> 11. Kale Clague D Brandon (WHL)A
> 12. Adam Mascherin C Kitchener (GOJHL)
> 13. Max Jones LW Detroit Honeybaked (MWEHL)
> 14. Jesse Puljujarvi C Finland
> 15. Dante Fabbro D Penticton (BCHL)
> 16. Sam Steel C Regina (WHL)
> 17. Michael Campoli D US-Under-17 (USAH-NTDP)
> 18. Beck Malenstyn C Calgary Hitmen (WHL)
> 19. Tyson Jost RW Penticton (BCHL)
> 20. Alexander Nylander LW Sodertalje SK (Allsvenskan)
> 21. Brandon Saigeon C Belleville (OHL)
> 22. Tim Wahlgren C MoDo U-20 (Sweden)
> 23. Ryan Lindgren D US-Under-17 (USAH-NTDP)
> 24. Mitchell Balmas LW Canada
> 25. Tim Gettinger LW Cleveland Barons (MWEHL)
> 26. Libor HÃ¡jek D Kometa Brno (Czech)
> 27. Julien Gautheir RW Val-d'Or (QMJHL)
> 28. Joey Anderson RW US-Under-17 (USAH-NTDP)
> 29. Evan Fitzpatrick G Canada
> 30. Josh Anderson D Prince George (WHL)
> 
> 31. Luke Green D Canada
> 32. Jack Lafontaine G Georgetown (OJHL)
> 33. Ty Ronning RW Vancouver (WHL)
> 34. Evan Sarthou G Tri-City (WHL)




PuljujÃ¤rvi is RW, not center. Laine is RW

Thanks for the list. Good stuff.


----------



## AmericanDream

TheNugeeToHall said:


> My rankings… what do you think guys think? The list is very early but keep an eye on these guys.
> 
> Love to hear what you guys think, good thoughts or bad!
> 
> 1. Jakob Chychrun D Sarnia (OHL)
> 2. Patrik Laine LW Tappara Tampere (SM-liiga)
> 3. Chad Krys D New Jersey Rockets (Atlantic Jr.)
> 4. Tyler Benson LW Vancouver (WHL)
> 5. Sean Day D Mississauga (OHL)
> 6. Dimitri Sokolov C Omsk (KHL)
> 7. Auston Mathhews RW US-Under-18 (USAH-NTDP)
> 8. Luke Kirwan LW US-Under-17 (USAH-NTDP)
> 9. Michael McLeod C Mississauga (OHL)
> 10. Matthew Tkachuk LW US-Under-17 (USAH-NTDP)
> 11. Kale Clague D Brandon (WHL)A
> 12. Adam Mascherin C Kitchener (GOJHL)
> 13. Max Jones LW Detroit Honeybaked (MWEHL)
> 14. Jesse Puljujarvi C Finland
> 15. Dante Fabbro D Penticton (BCHL)
> 16. Sam Steel C Regina (WHL)
> 17. Michael Campoli D US-Under-17 (USAH-NTDP)
> 18. Beck Malenstyn C Calgary Hitmen (WHL)
> 19. Tyson Jost RW Penticton (BCHL)
> 20. Alexander Nylander LW Sodertalje SK (Allsvenskan)
> 21. Brandon Saigeon C Belleville (OHL)
> 22. Tim Wahlgren C MoDo U-20 (Sweden)
> 23. Ryan Lindgren D US-Under-17 (USAH-NTDP)
> 24. Mitchell Balmas LW Canada
> 25. Tim Gettinger LW Cleveland Barons (MWEHL)
> 26. Libor HÃ¡jek D Kometa Brno (Czech)
> 27. Julien Gautheir RW Val-d'Or (QMJHL)
> 28. Joey Anderson RW US-Under-17 (USAH-NTDP)
> 29. Evan Fitzpatrick G Canada
> 30. Josh Anderson D Prince George (WHL)
> 
> 31. Luke Green D Canada
> 32. Jack Lafontaine G Georgetown (OJHL)
> 33. Ty Ronning RW Vancouver (WHL)
> 34. Evan Sarthou G Tri-City (WHL)




Nice list, but I certainly see all of Nick Pastujov, Clayton Keller and Logan Brown inside the top 20 as it stands right now. All pretty big omissions IMO.


----------



## Mr Lebowski

Can someone tell me about Auston Mathhews, thanks


----------



## Garyboy

TheNugeeToHall said:


> My rankingsâ€¦ what do you think guys think? The list is very early but keep an eye on these guys.
> 
> Love to hear what you guys think, good thoughts or bad!
> 
> 1. Jakob Chychrun D Sarnia (OHL)
> 2. Patrik Laine RW Tappara Tampere (SM-liiga)
> 3. Chad Krys D New Jersey Rockets (Atlantic Jr.)
> 4. Tyler Benson LW Vancouver (WHL)
> 5. Sean Day D Mississauga (OHL)
> 6. Dimitri Sokolov C Omsk (KHL)
> 7. Auston Mathhews RW US-Under-18 (USAH-NTDP)
> 8. Luke Kirwan LW US-Under-17 (USAH-NTDP)
> 9. Michael McLeod C Mississauga (OHL)
> 10. Matthew Tkachuk LW US-Under-17 (USAH-NTDP)
> 11. Kale Clague D Brandon (WHL)A
> 12. Adam Mascherin C Kitchener (GOJHL)
> 13. Max Jones LW Detroit Honeybaked (MWEHL)
> 14. Jesse Puljujarvi RW Finland
> 15. Dante Fabbro D Penticton (BCHL)
> 16. Sam Steel C Regina (WHL)
> 17. Michael Campoli D US-Under-17 (USAH-NTDP)
> 18. Beck Malenstyn C Calgary Hitmen (WHL)
> 19. Tyson Jost RW Penticton (BCHL)
> 20. Alexander Nylander LW Sodertalje SK (Allsvenskan)
> 21. Brandon Saigeon C Belleville (OHL)
> 22. Tim Wahlgren C MoDo U-20 (Sweden)
> 23. Ryan Lindgren D US-Under-17 (USAH-NTDP)
> 24. Mitchell Balmas LW Canada
> 25. Tim Gettinger LW Cleveland Barons (MWEHL)
> 26. Libor HÃ¡jek D Kometa Brno (Czech)
> 27. Julien Gautheir RW Val-d'Or (QMJHL)
> 28. Joey Anderson RW US-Under-17 (USAH-NTDP)
> 29. Evan Fitzpatrick G Canada
> 30. Josh Anderson D Prince George (WHL)
> 
> 31. Luke Green D Canada
> 32. Jack Lafontaine G Georgetown (OJHL)
> 33. Ty Ronning RW Vancouver (WHL)
> 34. Evan Sarthou G Tri-City (WHL)




Have you see Mikhail Shabanov, Valeri Naumenko, German Rubtsov, and Alexander Poluetkov? All terrific talents that should be on display at the upcoming U-17 World Hockey Challenge.


----------



## FlyTimmo

Seems like a normal draft. A couple studs. Decent depth. Lacks elite centers. Strong in defenders.


----------



## GinoLucia2217

You guys are missing the most underrated player in the 2016 draft class!


----------



## MillarWithASave

GinoLucia2217 said:


> You guys are missing the most underrated player in the 2016 draft class!




The next Crosby right here.


----------



## teddy83

TheNugeeToHall said:


> My rankingsâ€¦ what do you think guys think? The list is very early but keep an eye on these guys.
> 
> Love to hear what you guys think, good thoughts or bad!
> 
> 1. Jakob Chychrun D Sarnia (OHL)
> 2. Patrik Laine RW Tappara Tampere (SM-liiga)
> 3. Chad Krys D New Jersey Rockets (Atlantic Jr.)
> 4. Tyler Benson LW Vancouver (WHL)
> 5. Sean Day D Mississauga (OHL)
> 6. Dimitri Sokolov C Omsk (KHL)
> 7. Auston Mathhews RW US-Under-18 (USAH-NTDP)
> 8. Luke Kirwan LW US-Under-17 (USAH-NTDP)
> 9. Michael McLeod C Mississauga (OHL)
> 10. Matthew Tkachuk LW US-Under-17 (USAH-NTDP)
> 11. Kale Clague D Brandon (WHL)A
> 12. Adam Mascherin C Kitchener (GOJHL)
> 13. Max Jones LW Detroit Honeybaked (MWEHL)
> 14. *Jesse Puljujarvi RW Finland*
> 15. Dante Fabbro D Penticton (BCHL)
> 16. Sam Steel C Regina (WHL)
> 17. Michael Campoli D US-Under-17 (USAH-NTDP)
> 18. Beck Malenstyn C Calgary Hitmen (WHL)
> 19. Tyson Jost RW Penticton (BCHL)
> 20. Alexander Nylander LW Sodertalje SK (Allsvenskan)
> 21. Brandon Saigeon C Belleville (OHL)
> 22. Tim Wahlgren C MoDo U-20 (Sweden)
> 23. Ryan Lindgren D US-Under-17 (USAH-NTDP)
> 24. Mitchell Balmas LW Canada
> 25. Tim Gettinger LW Cleveland Barons (MWEHL)
> 26. Libor HÃ¡jek D Kometa Brno (Czech)
> 27. Julien Gautheir RW Val-d'Or (QMJHL)
> 28. Joey Anderson RW US-Under-17 (USAH-NTDP)
> 29. Evan Fitzpatrick G Canada
> 30. Josh Anderson D Prince George (WHL)
> 
> 31. Luke Green D Canada
> 32. Jack Lafontaine G Georgetown (OJHL)
> 33. Ty Ronning RW Vancouver (WHL)
> 34. Evan Sarthou G Tri-City (WHL)




How is Puljujarvi 14? I've had heard that he is on par with Laine? Or did i listened to people from Oulu too much?


----------



## YARR123

teddy83 said:


> How is Puljujarvi 14? I've had heard that he is on par with Laine? Or did i listened to people from Oulu too much?




Can't say about potential as I'm no scout, but right now he's very close to Laine in terms of development. Scouts probably see Laine as being a step ahead, but he also had more exposure in NT games.


----------



## kelsier

PuljujÃ¤rvi is fantastic talent with similarities in size, skating and scoring abilities with Laine. In most drafts he would be the most talked about Finnish prospect. There were a lot more talk about PuljujÃ¤rvi some years back about being the next great thing and he just might turnout as that. Still no longer than last February Finnish hockey site called Jatkoaika (www.jatkoaika.com) posted an article with a headline "The best of his age group" regarding the kid. But shortly after, in 5 nations tournament Laine stepped up in never-been-seen-before kind of fashion against top of under 17 age class while being 1-2 years younger than the opposition and flatout dominated.

PuljujÃ¤rvi had a lot more support around him in his junior team while Laine could generate and produce things by himself. At the moment they both have super high ceilings, but Laine being maybe a step ahead. He has all the traits of being the next big goal scorer and he is currently better than SelÃ¤nne was at his age. To be better at the highest level however, seems kind of difficult to imagine and he'd need the drive, patience and humility to simply even get on par with him. Both of them are likely to touch ice on SM-liga next season and personally haven't waited for any other season as much as the next one, ha.


----------



## JJTT

teddy83 said:


> How is Puljujarvi 14? I've had heard that he is on par with Laine? Or did i listened to people from Oulu too much?




Laine is just much more flashier than PuljujÃ¤rvi is. PuljujÃ¤rvi does lots of small things right and is a great skater so he might end up better pro player. Interesting to see PuljujÃ¤rvi at U18 Ivan Hlinka vs top U18 players.


----------



## FinProspects

Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi to me is the second coming of Olli Jokinen. I just see so many similarities in their game its like a deja vu. Luckily Jesse seems much more level-headed now compared what OJ was in his youth. KÃ¤rpÃ¤t coach Lauri MarjamÃ¤ki compared Jesse to Joni PitkÃ¤nen in terms of talent level. I do not disagree. I would be very, very suprised if Jesse did not go in top10 in this draft. Just a too good of a prospect for teams to pass.


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

Well, you could say that Laine has more of a"rockstar" mentality, while PuljujÃ¤rvi is more responsible and mature. I don't think that the gap between them is 12 spots, though. I believe that at this point Laine is just better known and of course the comparisons to Ovechkin draw attention.


----------



## Anthony Mauro

*DraftBuzz 2016 Draft Watch*

List to be updated throughout the season as scouting events happen. 

Stransky, Asplund, Fortier are a few who have been very impressive to date.


----------



## Erikfromfin

Incase missed it PuljujÃ¤rvi just tore up the 4-nations u20 tournament as 16 year old.


----------



## Oilers4life1987

Is Nolan Patrick in this draft or 2017


----------



## Woodhouse

Oilers4life1987 said:


> Is Nolan Patrick in this draft or 2017



Patrick's a 2017 eligible, as his DOB is a couple days too late for the 2016 draft.


----------



## Flynn84

Anthony Mauro said:


> *DraftBuzz 2016 Draft Watch*
> 
> List to be updated throughout the season as scouting events happen.
> 
> Stransky, Asplund, Fortier are a few who have been very impressive to date.



Russians?


----------



## OttawaHockeyFan

Young12guns said:


> There is my list for 2016, comments please!
> 
> Sean Day
> Jacob Chychrun
> Dmitry Sokolov
> Patrik Laine
> Austin Matthews
> Tchad Krys
> Tyler Benson
> Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi
> Alex Nylander
> Sam Steel
> Luke Kirwan
> Logan Brown
> Dante Fabbro
> Mikey McLeod
> Mitchell Balmas
> Kale Clague
> Vitaly Abramo
> Clayton Keller
> Nicklas Jensen
> Ryan Lindgren




Good list.
I'd add the following. Being an Ottawa guy, this has a strong Ontario bias..... 

Travis Barron
William Bitten
Logan Stanley
Michael Campoli
Brandon Saigeon
Max Jones
Tyson Jost
Trent Frederic
Tye Felhaber
Michael Pezzetta 
Givani Smith
Zachary Poirier
Nick Pastujov
Adam Mascharin
Keenan Reynolds

Thoughts? All these guys are in National programs, NCAA committed or the OHL. (Except Jost)


----------



## Get North

Victor Mete, Jonathan Ang are some Canadians I liked during the U17 camps that haven't been mentioned too much yet.

I really want to see how Mete does in the OJHL. He looks like a really promising defenceman behind all the other standing out defencemen at the Canadian U17 Camp. Reminds me of Duncan Keith.


----------



## thething

Ray Ferraro said:


> Victor Mete, Jonathan Ang are some Canadians I liked during the U17 camps that haven't been mentioned too much yet.




Yeah I noticed them as well during that camp. Both are top notch skaters and thrive with the puck on their stick. 

Another guy that impressed me during that camp was Michael McLeod. 

These three guys didn't put up a lot of points but I saw a lot of potential in them.


----------



## Gramps

*Top 10 for the 2016 nhl draft*

Who is in your top 10 for the 2016 nhl draft?


----------



## Get North

Day
Matthews
Puljujarvi
Chychurn
Mascherin
Laine
Benson
Jost
Krys
Fabbro

I think there's a good chance Mascherin can take a top 3 spot.


----------



## ZeroPT*

The guys I've heard of as potential candidates are Laine,Day,Chychurn,Krys,Solokov,Matthews,Puljujarvi(sp?) and Benson. The only ones I've seen anything of are the finns, Day and Chychurn. A bit of Matthews but I wasn't really paying attention to him.


----------



## Anthony Mauro

1) Auston Matthews
2) Jesse Puljujarvi
3) Tyson Jost
4) Jakob Chychrun
5) Sean Day
6) Michael McLeod
7) Dante Fabbro
8) Tyler Benson
9) Patrick Laine
10) Chad Krys


----------



## William H Bonney

American names to watch include Auston Matthews, Luke Kirwan, Matthew Tkachuk, Luke Kunin, Max Jones, Clayton Keller, Chad Krys, Michael Campoli, Ryan Lindgren and Griffin Luce. 

This is not including Jakob Chychrun or Logan Brown as they haven't made their international intentions clear. Tt's more likely they play for Canada at this point, especially since they're not with the NTDP, as their first chance to represent Team USA in an IIHF event would likely be in the World Juniors.


----------



## DarkKnight61

How does the 2016 draft compare to the 2015 draft?


----------



## scoutman1

guys i like for this draft are:

Dmitry Sokolov
Jacob Chychrun
Luke Kirwan
Logan Brown
Ryan Lindgren
Jesse Puljujarvi
Auston Matthews
Evan Fitzpatrick
Chad Krys
Adam Mascherin
Sam Steel
Dante Fabro
Tyson Jost
Patrik Laine
Clayton Keller
Mike McLeod
Julien Gauthier
Kale Clague
Matthew Tkachuk
Brett Howden
Tyler Benson
Max Jones
Libor Hajek
Brandon Saigeon
Frederic Allard
Griffin Luce


----------



## Gramps

Would you be willing to give a top 3 from this list? 



scoutman1 said:


> guys i like for this draft are:
> 
> Dmitry Sokolov
> Jacob Chychrun
> Luke Kirwan
> Logan Brown
> Ryan Lindgren
> Jesse Puljujarvi
> Auston Matthews
> Evan Fitzpatrick
> Chad Krys
> Adam Mascherin
> Sam Steel
> Dante Fabro
> Tyson Jost
> Patrik Laine
> Clayton Keller
> Mike McLeod
> Julien Gauthier
> Kale Clague
> Matthew Tkachuk
> Brett Howden
> Tyler Benson
> Max Jones
> Libor Hajek
> Brandon Saigeon
> Frederic Allard
> Griffin Luce


----------



## Vanbiesbrouck34

I can't say nothing about NA players, but Puljujarvi is now clearly the best prospect from Europe. 2016 draft is still almost 2 years ahead and anything can happend, but now it's looking good for Pulju. Sokolov seems also great talent. Laine is also good prospect and i see lot of Ovechkin in his play... In good and bad.

From Europe:
1.Puljujarvi
2.Sokolov
3.Laine (third place because of his attitude)


----------



## VictorLustig

Rasmus Asplund, Carl GrundstrÃ¶m, William FÃ¤llstrÃ¶m & Alex Nylander are quality players from Sweden. At least one of them will go very high I think.


----------



## Keke

Lots of man children in this draft. Chychrun, Day, PuljujÃ¤rvi, Laine, Matthews etc


----------



## Hagged

Puljujarvi set the pace for himself for the year and the other Europeans with his first games with the U20 national team in JÃ¶nkÃ¶ping 4-nations tournament. 3 games 3g+3a, tournament top scorer and MVP, as a triple underaged rookie.

I heard basically all Finland's offense went through Puljujarvi, and that his speed was noticeable even at U20 international level. 

The sad part is, I didn't get to see the games myself, so take everything with a grain of salt. Just what I've read from different reports.


----------



## rt

Not enough Tkachuk in this thread.


----------



## Mahonkinen

Which of these NA/Swede etc prospects have chances of going to WJC this year? I know that from Finland the obvious ones PuljujÃ¤rvi and Laine..

Tho not sure of Laine since the last tournament. Hopefully he get his chances to prove that he can play at u20 team in the end of the year.


----------



## Get North

Mahonkinen said:


> Which of these NA/Swede etc prospects have chances of going to WJC this year? I know that from Finland the obvious ones PuljujÃ¤rvi and Laine..
> 
> Tho not sure of Laine since the last tournament. Hopefully he get his chances to prove that he can play at u20 team in the end of the year.



Only Auston Matthews from USA. No one from Canada. Definitely going to take a good look at 3 of these players, hopefully Matthews makes it for the Americans.


----------



## wings5

Personally I don't touch Sean Day if I have a top 10 pick. Laine will also need to prove his skating won't hold him down in his career.


----------



## William H Bonney

rt said:


> Not enough Tkachuk in this thread.




He keeps getting bigger as he's now up to 6'1. The biggest thing he needs to improve is his skating. He may not get the a lot of pub on the stacked NTDP squad though.


----------



## Anthony Mauro

wings5 said:


> Personally I don't touch Sean Day if I have a top 10 pick. Laine will also need to prove his skating won't hold him down in his career.




Day needs to take a step forward in OHL action. He didn't have star impact at the U17 camp and is trending out of the top ten for me.


----------



## YEGJuniorFan

Is Tyler Benson not a top 10 guy at this point?


----------



## Always Sunny*

wings5 said:


> Personally I don't touch Sean Day if I have a top 10 pick. Laine will also need to prove his skating won't hold him down in his career.




Laine will get it together.
He is coming back from a knee injury.
It's his attitude that I'd worry about.


----------



## wings5

bsmith14 said:


> Is Tyler Benson not a top 10 guy at this point?




Imo he is not, I don't see him putting up high numbers at higher levels and I feel will be a case of a player with a good junior career offensively at the junior levels but not a standout at higher levels like a Quinton Howden. Watch out for Sam Steel who has looked great in preseason and Tyson Jost who has so far shown to be amongst the best 98s and may slip into the top 5 if he continues his progression.


----------



## VictorLustig

Mahonkinen said:


> Which of these NA/Swede etc prospects have chances of going to WJC this year? I know that from Finland the obvious ones PuljujÃ¤rvi and Laine..
> 
> Tho not sure of Laine since the last tournament. Hopefully he get his chances to prove that he can play at u20 team in the end of the year.




Well, GrÃ¶nborg didn't even give Nylander a chance to make the team last year and it looks like he's giving Kylington the same treatment this year. I don't think we will see many (any?) cage players this year.


----------



## Juxtaposer

rt said:


> Not enough Tkachuk in this thread.




Good call, I've always been impressed by him and he looked really good in yesterday's game.


----------



## Plastic Joseph

Anthony Mauro said:


> Day needs to take a step forward in OHL action. He didn't have star impact at the U17 camp and is trending out of the top ten for me.




I think its a little early to write off Day right now. His 15 year old season wasn't great but then again he was the youngest D in the CHL.

The fact that he is now listed at 6'2 229lbs and can skate better than any D prospect in recent memory to go along with great hands make his potential sky high. I think we will see a much more confident and improved Sean Day this year.


----------



## OttawaRoughRiderFan*

Plastic Joseph said:


> I think its a little early to write off Day right now. His 15 year old season wasn't great but then again he was the youngest D in the CHL.
> 
> The fact that he is now listed at 6'2 229lbs and can skate better than any D prospect in recent memory to go along with great hands make his potential sky high. I think we will see a much more confident and improved Sean Day this year.




I agree and hope you are right.


----------



## GenericFan2*

wings5 said:


> Personally I don't touch Sean Day if I have a top 10 pick. Laine will also need to prove his skating won't hold him down in his career.



Agreed with Laine's skating concerns.


----------



## Zaddy

Plastic Joseph said:


> I think its a little early to write off Day right now. His 15 year old season wasn't great but then again he was the youngest D in the CHL.
> 
> The fact that he is now listed at 6'2 229lbs and can skate better than any D prospect in recent memory to go along with great hands make his potential sky high. I think we will see a much more confident and improved Sean Day this year.




I think so too. He played on a terrible team as the youngest D in the league. That's tough. As a forward you can still get by but as a D you will get exposed in a situation like that. I think he'll have a strong year and even if he doesn't he still got another year before the draft to prove himself.


----------



## Yung Rotini

Is Dante Fabbro ranked anywhere in the draft?


----------



## Get North

MonahanForCalder said:


> Is Dante Fabbro ranked anywhere in the draft?



For sure, future 1st rounder for me.


----------



## thething

bsmith14 said:


> Is Tyler Benson not a top 10 guy at this point?




Where Benson stands will be clearer once the season is underway. 

A lot of Benson's luster has come off since he doesn't really have any "wow" factor in his game that is easily noticeable. In that regard he often fails the "eye" test, especially since he lacks top end speed and size. I also think that he has dropped in with many people's rankings because more people have actually seen him play. Some people were ranking him near/at the top of the 2016 ranking based on his stats/what others had said about him rather than actually watching him play. Now that they've gotten the chance to see him they don't see whats the fuse about/are left disappointed more so than if they had seen him play without these high expectations.


----------



## Anthony Mauro

thething said:


> Where Benson stands will be clearer once the season is underway.
> 
> A lot of Benson's luster has come off since he doesn't really have any "wow" factor in his game that is easily noticeable. In that regard he often fails the "eye" test, especially since he lacks top end speed and size. I also think that he has dropped in with many people's rankings because more people have actually seen him play. Some people were ranking him near/at the top of the 2016 ranking based on his stats/what others had said about him rather than actually watching him play. Now that they've gotten the chance to see him they don't see whats the fuse about/are left disappointed more so than if they had seen him play without these high expectations.




I've written about these same concerns and have been pretty negative myself. Benson is capable of being a star player. My concern was that he couldn't create offense on his own. 

I've shifted my focus to worrying less about how he does it and more about what. The kid gets off too many shots shift after shift to write off.


----------



## Anthony Mauro

Plastic Joseph said:


> I think its a little early to write off Day right now. His 15 year old season wasn't great but then again he was the youngest D in the CHL.
> 
> The fact that he is now listed at 6'2 229lbs and can skate better than any D prospect in recent memory to go along with great hands make his potential sky high. I think we will see a much more confident and improved Sean Day this year.




Day has all the time in the world to prove his rank. He's been labeled a top pick. I think he's overvalued at this point.

Will he grow as a prospect and become Seth Jones or plateau ala Roland McKeown (one I was never high on and received HF hate mail for saying so)?


----------



## NHLfanMTL

Anthony Mauro said:


> Day has all the time in the world to prove his rank. He's been labeled a top pick. I think he's overvalued at this point.
> 
> Will he grow as a prospect and become Seth Jones or plateau ala Roland McKeown (one I was never high on and received HF hate mail for saying so)?




I think people undervalue Sean Day because he did not go first overall in the OHL draft like all the other exceptionnal status players. In my opinion, Sean Day and Auston Matthews are going to be top 5 material for the 2016 draft.


----------



## CRRhockey

NHLfanMTL said:


> I think people undervalue Sean Day because he did not go first overall in the OHL draft like all the other exceptionnal status players. In my opinion, Sean Day and Auston Matthews are going to be top 5 material for the 2016 draft.




I think that if Day is going top 5' his attitude and body language need to improve a lot! He seems pretty cocky on the ice and with his stats he should be a lot more humble and work a lot harder, IMO.


----------



## Plastic Joseph

CRRhockey said:


> I think that if Day is going top 5' his attitude and body language need to improve a lot! He seems pretty cocky on the ice and* with his stats* he should be a lot more humble and work a lot harder, IMO.




Yeah, because even having OHL stats at 15 isn't a big deal as is.


----------



## Hagged

Anthony Mauro said:


> 1) Auston Matthews
> *2) Jesse Puljujarvi*
> 3) Tyson Jost
> 4) Jakob Chychrun
> 5) Sean Day
> 6) Michael McLeod
> 7) Dante Fabbro
> 8) Tyler Benson
> 9) Patrick Laine
> 10) Chad Krys




Pro debut today in FEL, the youngest player in team history. Stream here: http://www.wiziwig.tv/broadcast.php?matchid=278978&part=sports

Plays the first line right wing.

Puck drops now.


----------



## OttawaHockeyFan

I think Travis Barron has a shot at being a first rounder. Plays a very Pro style game already. 200' player. Will end up a top 3 in Ottawa and has future captain written all over him. Heart and soul guy that can finish.


----------



## thething

OttawaHockeyFan said:


> I think Travis Barron has a shot at being a first rounder. Plays a very Pro style game already. 200' player. Will end up a top 3 in Ottawa and has future captain written all over him. Heart and soul guy that can finish.




I've heard comparisons to Scott Laughton. I didn't see enough offensive potential from him to be a top 15 pick. Then again I've only seen him play 3 times so not enough for a fair judgement.


----------



## Master Radishes

NHLfanMTL said:


> I think people undervalue Sean Day because he did not go first overall in the OHL draft like all the other exceptionnal status players.



I think people undervalue Day for potentially legitimate concerns about his game, although not going 1st overall probably contributes as well. But I think the main problem was the height of expectations everyone had for Day so early in his career. People were already calling him as the #1 pick in 2016. When he failed to meet those as an underager in the OHL it was easy to criticize. There's always a group of fans who like to bring down any prospect who receives too much hype. Are there concerns about his game? For sure. Can we determine his draft status at this stage of his career? Not even close.


----------



## Master Radishes

This is an interesting draft class to follow. A lot of years there would already be a #1 favourite or two by this point (or even earlier). With 2016 we've gone from Day/Benson to Chychrun/Krys to Laine to Matthews, with a Sokolov or Puljujarvi thrown in there too now and then. No one has been able to separate themselves from the pack for long.

Is this draft looking more like 2014 in having a bunch of very good players but no real standouts? (Although even the 2014 class had Ekblad as an early favourite for quite a while.) Not every draft is going to have a McDavid, of course, but the constant rotation of potential #1s in 2016 seems somewhat unusual in an age where prospects are scouted and promulgated years in advance.


----------



## flamebird

thething said:


> I've heard comparisons to Scott Laughton. I didn't see enough offensive potential from him to be a top 15 pick. Then again I've only seen him play 3 times so not enough for a fair judgement.




Agreed with the offensive potential statement as I watched him a few times last year


----------



## BusQuets

Master Radishes said:


> This is an interesting draft class to follow. A lot of years there would already be a #1 favourite or two by this point (or even earlier). With 2016 we've gone from Day/Benson to Chychrun/Krys to Laine to Matthews, with a Sokolov or Puljujarvi thrown in there too now and then. No one has been able to separate themselves from the pack for long.
> 
> Is this draft looking more like 2014 in having a bunch of very good players but no real standouts? (Although even the 2014 class had Ekblad as an early favourite for quite a while.) Not every draft is going to have a McDavid, of course, but the constant rotation of potential #1s in 2016 seems somewhat unusual in an age where prospects are scouted and promulgated years in advance.




I think 2016 top end talent is better than 2014. Reinhart and co's physical attributes aren't in the same tier as for example Laine or Puljujarvi's.


----------



## goodtimes

Anthony Mauro said:


> Day has all the time in the world to prove his rank. He's been labeled a top pick. I think he's overvalued at this point.
> 
> Will he grow as a prospect and become Seth Jones or plateau ala Roland McKeown (one I was never high on and received HF hate mail for saying so)?




Have asked but have yet to get an answer..How does HockeyBuzz scout players? Video? area scouts?


----------



## Emerz

Is Pierre-Luc Dubois 2016 or 2017 draft year?

Barely 16 years old and is 6'1 180, with 1 goal and 4 assists in his first 4 QMJHL games.

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=252480


----------



## Rekus

Emerz said:


> Is Pierre-Luc Dubois 2016 or 2017 draft year?
> 
> Barely 16 years old and is 6'1 180, with 1 goal and 4 assists in his first 4 QMJHL games.
> 
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=252480




2016 draft. He is born in 1998 , before sept 15.


----------



## Emerz

Rekus said:


> 2016 draft. He is born in 1998 , before sept 15.




I suspect he'll be somewhere within the first 2 rounds then.


----------



## Number 57

Well now that I've gotten a better look at some of the 2016 QMJHL prospects I can make a more educated list.

It is still extremely early of course and I have disregarded size a bit because those players are only 15/16 still and WILL grow some more.

To-watch list for 2016 (QMJHL):

1 Luke Green, D (Saint John)
2 Pascal Laberge, F (Gatineau)
3 Julien Gauthier, F (Val d'Or)
4 Evan Fitzpatrick, G (Sherbrooke)
*5 Samuel Girard, D (Shawinigan) ***a real wildcard, to me obviously the most talented player in this draft, hockey sense and vision are off the charts, great passing abilities, skating and PP presence, but only 5'9 and 155lbs (I'm sure he's actually smaller than that)****
6 Pierre-Luc Dubois, F (Cape Breton)
7 Jordan Maher, F (Acadie-Bathurst)
8 Mitchell Balmas, F (Charlottetown)
9 FrÃ©dÃ©ric Allard, D (Chicoutimi)
10 Reilly Pickard, G (Baie-Comeau)
11 Hunter Moreau, F (Rimouski)
12 Lucas Thierus, F (Sherbrooke)
13 Gabriel Sylvestre, D (Shawinigan)
14 Maxime Fortier, F (Halifax)
15 Keith Getson, F (Charlottetown)
16 Miguel Picard, F (Blainville-Boisbriand)
17 Morgan Nauss, D (Halifax)
18 Julien Tessier, F (Saint John)
19 Daniil Dolgushkin, D (Rouyn-Noranda)
20 Alex Katerinaks, F (Blainville-Boisbriand)
21 Thomas GrÃ©goire, D (Sherbrooke)
22 Samuel Harvey, G (Rouyn-Noranda)
23 Brett Crossley, F (Halifax)
24 Liam Murphy, F (Moncton)
25 Jacob Neveu, D (Rouyn-Noranda)
26 Mathieu SÃ©vigny, F (Drummondville)
27 Matt Sartoris, D (Gatineau)
28 Donovan Rehill, F (QuÃ©bec)
29 Olivier Schingh-Gomez, D (Blainville-Boisbriand)
30 JÃ©rÃ©mie Beaudin, D (Cape Breton)

There will also be some players added from the 2015 CHL euro draft as well, of course.


----------



## Number 57

Emerz said:


> Is Pierre-Luc Dubois 2016 or 2017 draft year?
> 
> Barely 16 years old and is 6'1 180, with 1 goal and 4 assists in his first 4 QMJHL games.
> 
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=252480




A very skilled player, good size, good hands, good skating. He is also very physical and is involved in all three zones. An intense player who will spend the season developping his two-way game on Cape Breton's bottom lines.

I think highly of him and really like his skillset, definitely a guy that will interest NHL teams.

It will be interesting to see him next season on the top-2 lines, that is when he'll need to impress.


----------



## Coolio

Is Chychrun playing for Team Canada or USA


----------



## Get North

This draft looks pretty loaded for Canadians, the U17s were full of promising players. Benson, Day, Chychurn, Green, Girard, Jost, Steel, Ang, Mete, Patrick, Kaspick, O'Leary, Saigeon, Mascherin but we'll see who drops and rises. 



TherapyforGlencross said:


> Is Chychrun playing for Team Canada or USA



Canada.


----------



## UsernameWasTaken

Buzzing the Net did a brief write up on the 2016 draft

Scouts marvel over U.S. and Finnish talent in 2016 NHL draft class

Our very own HF also did a brief 2016 ranking at the end of their recent 2015 October article

http://www.hockeysfuture.com/articl...t-the-top-of-the-iss-hockey-october-rankings/



> Player Birthdate Team/League Position/Shot Height Weight
> Jakob Chychrun 03/31/98 Sarnia (OHL) LD / L 6.02 195
> Luke Kirwan 09/23/97 Windsor (OHL) LW / L 6.01 201
> Jesse Puljujarvi 05/07/98 Karpat (FinE) RW / R 6.02 179
> Max Jones 02/17/98 US Under-17 (NTDP) LW / L 6.02 190
> Auston Matthews 09/17/97 US Under-18 (NTDP) RW / L 6.00 192
> Sean Day 01/09/98 Mississauga (OHL) LD / L 6.02 220
> Adam Mascherin 06/06/98 Kitchener (OHL) C / L 5.09 197
> Logan Brown 03/05/98 Windsor (OHL) C / L 6.04.5 210
> Tyler Benson 03/15/98 Vancouver (WHL) LW / L 5..11.5 198
> Chad Krys 04/10/98 US Under-17 (NTDP) LD / L 6.02 195


----------



## Rekus

#57 said:


> Well now that I've gotten a better look at some of the 2016 QMJHL prospects I can make a more educated list.
> 
> It is still extremely early of course and I have disregarded size a bit because those players are only 15/16 still and WILL grow some more.
> 
> To-watch list for 2016 (QMJHL):
> 
> 1 Luke Green, D (Saint John)
> 2 Pascal Laberge, F (Gatineau)
> 3 Julien Gauthier, F (Val d'Or)
> 4 Evan Fitzpatrick, G (Sherbrooke)
> *5 Samuel Girard, D (Shawinigan) ***a real wildcard, to me obviously the most talented player in this draft, hockey sense and vision are off the charts, great passing abilities, skating and PP presence, but only 5'9 and 155lbs (I'm sure he's actually smaller than that)****
> 6 Pierre-Luc Dubois, F (Cape Breton)
> 7 Jordan Maher, F (Acadie-Bathurst)
> 8 Mitchell Balmas, F (Charlottetown)
> 9 FrÃ©dÃ©ric Allard, D (Chicoutimi)
> 10 Reilly Pickard, G (Baie-Comeau)
> 11 Hunter Moreau, F (Rimouski)
> 12 Lucas Thierus, F (Sherbrooke)
> 13 Gabriel Sylvestre, D (Shawinigan)
> 14 Maxime Fortier, F (Halifax)
> 15 Keith Getson, F (Charlottetown)
> 16 Miguel Picard, F (Blainville-Boisbriand)
> 17 Morgan Nauss, D (Halifax)
> 18 Julien Tessier, F (Saint John)
> 19 Daniil Dolgushkin, D (Rouyn-Noranda)
> 20 Alex Katerinaks, F (Blainville-Boisbriand)
> 21 Thomas GrÃ©goire, D (Sherbrooke)
> 22 Samuel Harvey, G (Rouyn-Noranda)
> 23 Brett Crossley, F (Halifax)
> 24 Liam Murphy, F (Moncton)
> 25 Jacob Neveu, D (Rouyn-Noranda)
> 26 Mathieu SÃ©vigny, F (Drummondville)
> 27 Matt Sartoris, D (Gatineau)
> 28 Donovan Rehill, F (QuÃ©bec)
> 29 Olivier Schingh-Gomez, D (Blainville-Boisbriand)
> 30 JÃ©rÃ©mie Beaudin, D (Cape Breton)
> 
> There will also be some players added from the 2015 CHL euro draft as well, of course.




Did all of these kids make their respective major junior teams or is this the teams that drafted them?

Balmas did not make the U17 teams.


----------



## Ace88*

I am so unimpressed with how the 2016 class is shaping up. I know it's still early and so much can change but yikes, what a lousy top 10 it looks like right now. The only two players i'm remotely excited about are Chychrun and Puljujarvi


----------



## CRRhockey

Vor said:


> I am so unimpressed with how the 2016 class is shaping up. I know it's still early and so much can change but yikes, what a lousy top 10 it looks like right now. The only two players i'm remotely excited about are Chychrun and Puljujarvi




This list omits a lot of very talented kids playing in the USA, specifically in the USA NTDP program. I think the U17 matches against the US crop will open some eyes. There are top kids like Chrys, Campoli and Jones to watch.


----------



## Ace88*

Oh i wasn't talking about the list that other poster gave. Im just talking generally, it's not looking like a strong draft in the slightest.


----------



## Plastic Joseph

Vor said:


> Oh i wasn't talking about the list that other poster gave. Im just talking generally, it's not looking like a strong draft in the slightest.




How can you not be excited for Sean Day?


----------



## habsrule4eva3089

Any top 10 without this kid is not considered legit in my opinion.



With 2 or so Russians coming I don't see how this isn't going to have a strong top 10. There's so much elite talent every year, it seems every year there will be a strong top 10.


----------



## VictorLustig

Alex Nylander, Rasmus Asplund & Carl Grundstrom from Sweden look promising.


----------



## BusQuets

habsrule4eva3089 said:


> Any top 10 without this kid is not considered legit in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> With 2 or so Russians coming I don't see how this isn't going to have a strong top 10. There's so much elite talent every year, it seems every year there will be a strong top 10.





Reminds me a lot of Sebastian Aho. Finnish forward 2015 draft eligible.


----------



## Juxtaposer

I believe by this time next year, Auston Matthews will be almost as highly regarded as Jack Eichel is right now.


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

Plastic Joseph said:


> How can you not be excited for Sean Day?




You can already tell he'll be the most misunderstood player in the draft class.


----------



## wings5

If Jordan Maher continues his production he will go high.


----------



## R S

Just doing some work on the WHL 2016 class now and it looks pretty good. Definitely better high-end talent than the 2015 class from the WHL has...but impossible to really debate which is deeper. 

Over 30 names to watch from the WHL include:

Sam Steel – C – Regina Pats
Tyler Benson – LW – Vancouver Giants
Kale Clague – D – Brandon Wheat Kings
Brett Howden – C – Moose Jaw Warriors 
Max Lajoie – D – Swift Current Broncos
Jake Kryski – C – Kamloops Blazers 
Zach Sawchenko – G – Moose Jaw Warriors 
Jake Bean – D – Calgary Hitmen 
David Quenneville – D – Medicine Hat Tigers 
Lucas Johansen – D – Kelowna Rockets
Vince Loschiavo – C – Kootenay Ice 
Jeff de Wit – C – Red Deer Rebels
Beck Malenstyn – C – Calgary Hitmen
Dante Hannoun – C – Victoria Royals
Jared Dmytriw – RW – Victoria Royals 
Dylan Coghlan – D – Tri-City Americans
Tanner Kaspick – C – Brandon Wheat Kings 
Evan Sarthou – G – Tri-City Americans
Simon Stransky – RW – Prince Albert Raiders 
Brendan De Jong – D – Portland Winterhawks
Nolan Reid – D – Saskatoon Blades 
Mason Shaw – C – Medicine Hat Tigers 
River Beattie – RW – Kootenay Ice
Jordy Stallard – C – Calgary Hitmen
Carsen Twarynski – RW – Calgary Hitmen
Josh Mahura – D – Red Deer Rebels 
Cale Fleury – D – Kootenay Ice
Nik Amundrud – G – Saskatoon Blades
Sahvan Khaira – D – Seattle Thunderbirds 
Dillon Dube – C – Kelowna Rockets 
Patrick Bajkov – RW – Everett Silvertips


----------



## Oan

Puljujarvi and Matthews seem to be separating themselves from the rest http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=746287


----------



## Kimo

#57 said:


> Well now that I've gotten a better look at some of the 2016 QMJHL prospects I can make a more educated list.
> 
> It is still extremely early of course and I have disregarded size a bit because those players are only 15/16 still and WILL grow some more.
> 
> To-watch list for 2016 (QMJHL):
> 
> 1 Luke Green, D (Saint John)
> 2 Pascal Laberge, F (Gatineau)
> 3 Julien Gauthier, F (Val d'Or)
> 4 Evan Fitzpatrick, G (Sherbrooke)
> *5 Samuel Girard, D (Shawinigan) ***a real wildcard, to me obviously the most talented player in this draft, hockey sense and vision are off the charts, great passing abilities, skating and PP presence, but only 5'9 and 155lbs (I'm sure he's actually smaller than that)****
> 6 Pierre-Luc Dubois, F (Cape Breton)
> 7 Jordan Maher, F (Acadie-Bathurst)
> 8 Mitchell Balmas, F (Charlottetown)
> 9 FrÃ©dÃ©ric Allard, D (Chicoutimi)
> 10 Reilly Pickard, G (Baie-Comeau)
> 11 Hunter Moreau, F (Rimouski)
> 12 Lucas Thierus, F (Sherbrooke)
> 13 Gabriel Sylvestre, D (Shawinigan)
> 14 Maxime Fortier, F (Halifax)
> 15 Keith Getson, F (Charlottetown)
> 16 Miguel Picard, F (Blainville-Boisbriand)
> 17 Morgan Nauss, D (Halifax)
> 18 Julien Tessier, F (Saint John)
> 19 Daniil Dolgushkin, D (Rouyn-Noranda)
> 20 Alex Katerinaks, F (Blainville-Boisbriand)
> 21 Thomas GrÃ©goire, D (Sherbrooke)
> 22 Samuel Harvey, G (Rouyn-Noranda)
> 23 Brett Crossley, F (Halifax)
> 24 Liam Murphy, F (Moncton)
> 25 Jacob Neveu, D (Rouyn-Noranda)
> 26 Mathieu SÃ©vigny, F (Drummondville)
> 27 Matt Sartoris, D (Gatineau)
> 28 Donovan Rehill, F (QuÃ©bec)
> 29 Olivier Schingh-Gomez, D (Blainville-Boisbriand)
> 30 JÃ©rÃ©mie Beaudin, D (Cape Breton)
> 
> There will also be some players added from the 2015 CHL euro draft as well, of course.




Has this list changed since october ? has any of these players moved up or down in the ranking since then ?


----------



## Tutu to

Oan said:


> Puljujarvi and Matthews seem to be separating themselves from the rest http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=746287




puljujarvi looks like the best player

not sure if matthews is top 5 material


----------



## Leaf Lander

Is Alex Nylander the brother of william?


----------



## ulvvf

Leaf Lander said:


> Is Alex Nylander the brother of william?




Yes.


----------



## dwanmaster*

RacMan93 said:


> puljujarvi looks like the best player
> 
> not sure if matthews is top 5 material




I'll bet anything Matthews goes 1st overall


----------



## VLU5

ChewThirty said:


> I'll bet anything Matthews goes 1st overall




You might be right. NA center might be considered as a safe bet compared to european winger. I personally think that it really comes down to which team is picking first. If for example Buffalo gets McEichel and picks first next year I don't think they'd pick another center. It's gonna be an interesting year and a half for sure.


----------



## Juxtaposer

VLU5 said:


> You might be right. NA center might be considered as a safe bet compared to european winger. I personally think that it really comes down to which team is picking first. If for example Buffalo gets McEichel and picks first next year I don't think they'd pick another center. It's gonna be an interesting year and a half for sure.




A year and a half out, I think it'll be a two-horse race between Matthews and Puljujarvi for 1st overall, with Chychrun having a small outside chance. Those are a pretty clear top-3 for me. 

I could definitely see Puljujarvi going over Matthews. He's that good.


----------



## Saul Goodman66*

Benson is a top 5 player. All these hockeydb scouts underrate him because of "stats". Benson will be a powerful player next year in Vancouver and expect a significant increase in production when he gets stronger.


----------



## Plastic Joseph

Saul Goodman66 said:


> Benson is a top 5 player. All these hockeydb scouts underrate him because of "stats". Benson will be a powerful player next year in Vancouver and expect a significant increase in production when he gets stronger.




According to many of the most knowledgeable WHL posters on here Benson is currently the 3rd ranked for '16 out of the W behind Nolan Patrick and Sam Steele. Very good prospect no doubt, top 15 probably, but right now I don't think he is top 5.


----------



## Alberta tough

Plastic Joseph said:


> According to many of the most knowledgeable WHL posters on here Benson is currently the 3rd ranked for '16 out of the W behind *Nolan Patrick *and Sam Steele. Very good prospect no doubt, top 15 probably, but right now I don't think he is top 5.




Patrick's draft year is 2017


----------



## Plastic Joseph

Alberta tough said:


> Patrick's draft year is 2017




That he is, Sept. 19 birthday.


----------



## Kshahdoo

TheJuxtaposer said:


> A year and a half out, I think it'll be a two-horse race between Matthews and Puljujarvi for 1st overall, with Chychrun having a small outside chance. Those are a pretty clear top-3 for me.
> 
> I could definitely see Puljujarvi going over Matthews. He's that good.




That kid Sokolov doesn't look bad as well. Of course there's that nasty Russian factor...


----------



## Maplebeasts

People sleeping on Julien Gauthier. Has an NHL body and may finish with well over a ppg and 40 goals in his pre draft year in the Q. Mark my words he'll work his way up here.


----------



## Rekus

Maplebeasts said:


> People sleeping on Julien Gauthier. Has an NHL body and may finish with well over a ppg and 40 goals in his pre draft year in the Q. Mark my words he'll work his way up here.




Its not all about stats. How does a orospect project in the next few years ?


----------



## WTG

R S said:


> Just doing some work on the WHL 2016 class now and it looks pretty good. Definitely better high-end talent than the 2015 class from the WHL has...but impossible to really debate which is deeper.
> 
> Over 30 names to watch from the WHL include:
> 
> Sam Steel â€“ C â€“ Regina Pats
> Tyler Benson â€“ LW â€“ Vancouver Giants
> Kale Clague â€“ D â€“ Brandon Wheat Kings
> Brett Howden â€“ C â€“ Moose Jaw Warriors
> Max Lajoie â€“ D â€“ Swift Current Broncos
> Jake Kryski â€“ C â€“ Kamloops Blazers
> Zach Sawchenko â€“ G â€“ Moose Jaw Warriors
> *Jake Bean â€“ D â€“ Calgary Hitmen *
> David Quenneville â€“ D â€“ Medicine Hat Tigers
> Lucas Johansen â€“ D â€“ Kelowna Rockets
> Vince Loschiavo â€“ C â€“ Kootenay Ice
> Jeff de Wit â€“ C â€“ Red Deer Rebels
> Beck Malenstyn â€“ C â€“ Calgary Hitmen
> Dante Hannoun â€“ C â€“ Victoria Royals
> Jared Dmytriw â€“ RW â€“ Victoria Royals
> Dylan Coghlan â€“ D â€“ Tri-City Americans
> Tanner Kaspick â€“ C â€“ Brandon Wheat Kings
> Evan Sarthou â€“ G â€“ Tri-City Americans
> Simon Stransky â€“ RW â€“ Prince Albert Raiders
> Brendan De Jong â€“ D â€“ Portland Winterhawks
> Nolan Reid â€“ D â€“ Saskatoon Blades
> Mason Shaw â€“ C â€“ Medicine Hat Tigers
> River Beattie â€“ RW â€“ Kootenay Ice
> Jordy Stallard â€“ C â€“ Calgary Hitmen
> Carsen Twarynski â€“ RW â€“ Calgary Hitmen
> Josh Mahura â€“ D â€“ Red Deer Rebels
> Cale Fleury â€“ D â€“ Kootenay Ice
> Nik Amundrud â€“ G â€“ Saskatoon Blades
> Sahvan Khaira â€“ D â€“ Seattle Thunderbirds
> Dillon Dube â€“ C â€“ Kelowna Rockets
> Patrick Bajkov â€“ RW â€“ Everett Silvertips




Jake Bean reminds me of Erhroff

If he gets picked up anywhere out of the top 40 I think he'll be a steal.


----------



## denominator

BoScorevat said:


> Jake Bean reminds me of Erhroff
> 
> If he gets picked up anywhere out of the top 40 I think he'll be a steal.




He should be a first-round pick. I could see him potentially being a top-10 or top-5 if he keeps developing at this torrid pace. Of course, watching Ben Thomas for the past 3 years has taught me that a young defenceman can come in, look great, then completely plateau in his draft year.

Bean has already set the Hitmen franchise record for points scored by a rookie defenceman - in only 2/3rds of a season. He's currently 8th in rookie scoring, and leads '98 defencemen in rookie scoring (the only rookie defenceman ahead of him is Ivan Provorov, who's projected to go top-15 in this year's draft).

*RIGHT NOW*, I think Jake Bean is the top 98 defenceman in the WHL. Of course, that is all subject to change in the next 17 months before he is drafted.


----------



## WTG

denominator said:


> He should be a first-round pick. I could see him potentially being a top-10 or top-5 if he keeps developing at this torrid pace. Of course, watching Ben Thomas for the past 3 years has taught me that a young defenceman can come in, look great, then completely plateau in his draft year.
> 
> Bean has already set the Hitmen franchise record for points scored by a rookie defenceman - in only 2/3rds of a season. He's currently 8th in rookie scoring, and leads '98 defencemen in rookie scoring (the only rookie defenceman ahead of him is Ivan Provorov, who's projected to go top-15 in this year's draft).
> 
> *RIGHT NOW*, I think Jake Bean is the top 98 defenceman in the WHL. Of course, that is all subject to change in the next 17 months before he is drafted.




I really REALLY hope the Canucks get him

He's a beauty. 

But didn't he also come in a year later than other prospects? He was skipped on his first CHL draft year wasn't he?


----------



## denominator

BoScorevat said:


> I really REALLY hope the Canucks get him
> 
> He's a beauty.
> 
> But didn't he also come in a year later than other prospects? He was skipped on his first CHL draft year wasn't he?




He went undrafted through the WHL draft. I am not 100% sure how or why, but he ended up on the Hitmen protected player list, came into camp last fall, and impressed at training camp. He wasn't on the Hitmen "prospect" page last season either (although to be fair, trying to gauge 14/15 year olds as prospects is difficult).


----------



## thething

denominator said:


> *RIGHT NOW*, I think Jake Bean is the top 98 defenceman in the WHL. Of course, that is all subject to change in the next 17 months before he is drafted.




I would like to have seen Clague play a full season before saying Bean is the best 98 defense man in the WHL.


----------



## zjh

I like Bean as much as anyone, but I think people need to settle down just a fraction. A good number of his assists have been just point to half wall tap passes. He has made some nice plays, don't get me wrong, but I wouldn't say he has shown as much dynamic play as guys like Clague and Fabbro have. He is right in the mix IMO though, got him as a top-25 guy right now.


----------



## Ringing Iron

Plastic Joseph said:


> According to many of the most knowledgeable WHL posters on here Benson is currently the 3rd ranked for '16 out of the W behind Nolan Patrick and Sam Steele. Very good prospect no doubt, top 15 probably, but right now I don't think he is top 5.




Benson hasn't been impressive in the views i've got. Nolan Patrick, on the other hand, is a very impressive player. Could see him developing into a Toews-like player.


----------



## Constable

gonna throw fitzpatricks name out there again


----------



## Fantomas

tijuana knuckles said:


> One trick pony.
> 
> Only on the defensive side of the red line once in all those clips. In fact he only competes for the puck with the other team once. Granted he takes it away from the defensemen, but these clips show the definition of a cherry picker.
> 
> A one-trick pony.




That's what they said about Kucherov too. Abramov is probably not a contender for the top-10, but he is an elite talent.


----------



## Fantomas

kp61c said:


> so sokolov is beter than abramov




Safe to say now that Sokolov is considerably ahead of Abramov, having made the U18 team, while Abramov is being held back. Sokolov is already built like a tank, which helps.


----------



## Fantomas

Oan said:


> Puljujarvi and Matthews seem to be separating themselves from the rest http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=746287




Sokolov outplayed both of them at U18 5-Nations.


----------



## Eugene85

Fantomas said:


> Sokolov outplayed both of them at U18 5-Nations.



I'm happy with Sokolov is doing good but it's just one tournament. We have one more year ahead, two U18 WJC and one U20 WJC to see who is better.


----------



## Fantomas

Eugene85 said:


> I'm happy with Sokolov is doing good but it's just one tournament. We have one more year ahead, two U18 WJC and one U20 WJC to see who is better.




No doubt, but he's definitely in the mix for #1 and already has a trail of great tournaments behind him.


----------



## HoltzYourHorses

scoutman1 said:


> guys i like for this draft are:
> 
> Dmitry Sokolov
> Jacob Chychrun
> Luke Kirwan
> Logan Brown
> Ryan Lindgren
> Jesse Puljujarvi
> Auston Matthews
> Evan Fitzpatrick
> Chad Krys
> Adam Mascherin
> *Sam Steel*
> Dante Fabro
> Tyson Jost
> Patrik Laine
> Clayton Keller
> Mike McLeod
> Julien Gauthier
> Kale Clague
> Matthew Tkachuk
> Brett Howden
> Tyler Benson
> Max Jones
> Libor Hajek
> Brandon Saigeon
> Frederic Allard
> Griffin Luce




That has to be the greatest hockey name of all time.


----------



## Maplebeasts

I might be in the minority here, but I have Puljujarvi and Chychrun as the top two right now, and Matthews in third.


----------



## kp61c

Fantomas said:


> Safe to say now that Sokolov is considerably ahead of Abramov, having made the U18 team, while Abramov is being held back. Sokolov is already built like a tank, which helps.



abramov should have made the team too. it's just rumyantsev's choice that doesnt mean that sokolov is better.


----------



## Anthony Mauro

Apologies to all who may had trouble accessing the DraftBuzz 2016 Draft Watch. The list has been updated and is now placed on the homepage, with other years. 

114 international players are now listed for next year's draft. League/Stats will be updated upon completion of the regular season.

*LINK*


----------



## Kshahdoo

Anthony Mauro said:


> Apologies to all who may had trouble accessing the DraftBuzz 2016 Draft Watch. The list has been updated and is now placed on the homepage, with other years.
> 
> 114 international players are now listed for next year's draft. League/Stats will be updated upon completion of the regular season.
> 
> *LINK*




Well, you could warn that you need to be registered to go that link...


----------



## Fantomas

kp61c said:


> abramov should have made the team too. it's just rumyantsev's choice that doesnt mean that sokolov is better.




Yeah, I don't think Sokolov is necessarily better at this level. But he is more projectible as an NHL prospect.


----------



## Fantomas

Anthony Mauro said:


> Apologies to all who may had trouble accessing the DraftBuzz 2016 Draft Watch. The list has been updated and is now placed on the homepage, with other years.
> 
> 114 international players are now listed for next year's draft. League/Stats will be updated upon completion of the regular season.
> 
> *LINK*




How in-depth are the profiles for the 2016 draft guys, if at all? I am also wondering if you have specific tournament notes or just general scouting reports.

Thank you.


----------



## dantheleaffan

Anyone have updates on Alexander Nylander? I know he's a 2016 prospect, just curious how he's doing compared to other 2016 prospects


----------



## VLU5

I was wondering something. How come Auston Matthews was mentioned for the first time in this thread less than a year ago. Is he a late bloomer or what? If you compare him to Jack Eichel who people have been talking about since 2011 it seems kinda odd. Not saying they're same caliber but you'd think Matthews had been noticed sooner.


----------



## covfefe

VLU5 said:


> I was wondering something. How come Auston Matthews was mentioned for the first time in this thread less than a year ago. Is he a late bloomer or what? If you compare him to Jack Eichel who people have been talking about since 2011 it seems kinda odd. Not saying they're same caliber but you'd think Matthews had been noticed sooner.




I'm certainly no expert on American prospects but isn't Matthews from Arizona? Probably not going to garner much national exposure playing there, no matter how good you are. 

Eichel is also from MA and that has always been one of the US' hockey hotbeds. I can only imagine how excited people were about him heading into the future when he was playing Jr. at whatever ungodly age it was (13!?).


----------



## AmericanDream

VLU5 said:


> I was wondering something. How come Auston Matthews was mentioned for the first time in this thread less than a year ago. Is he a late bloomer or what? If you compare him to Jack Eichel who people have been talking about since 2011 it seems kinda odd. Not saying they're same caliber but you'd think Matthews had been noticed sooner.




Matthews dealt with injuries the past few years which kept him under the radar....and yes playing out of Arizona certainly didn't help matters much either.


----------



## VLU5

Makes sense. Thanks


----------



## JayTam

Can anyone say who the best Goalie of this draft is?


----------



## Leaf Lander

Is sokolov still highly regaurded


----------



## Zaddy

JayTam said:


> Can anyone say who the best Goalie of this draft is?




Evan Fitzpatrick is supposed to be the next great goalie. I haven't been very impressed with him in the few games I've seen him though but I'm no expert on goalies and their development trajectories. http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=216160



Leaf Lander said:


> Is sokolov still highly regaurded




I think so. He is probably a consensus top5 pick at this point. The way I see it it's Chychrun, Matthews, PuljujÃ¤rvi and Sokolov fighting right now for the top spots.


----------



## Leaf Lander

Can someone go thru thus thread and make a list of the players
Even better if we get position, team, league, height weight and DOB


----------



## AUAIOMRN

Leaf Lander said:


> Can someone go thru thus thread and make a list of the players
> Even better if we get position, team, league, height weight and DOB




This is a start:

http://www.eliteprospects.com/draftcenter.php?year=2016


----------



## Leaf Lander

AUAIOMRN said:


> This is a start:
> 
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/draftcenter.php?year=2016




Thanks ill give it a look over


----------



## Rogie21

AUAIOMRN said:


> This is a start:
> 
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/draftcenter.php?year=2016




Future Considerations released its preliminary ranking of the top 30 for 2016. 
1	Auston Matthews	NTDP U18	USHL	C	6-2	200	USA
2	Jakob Chychrun	Sarnia	OHL	D	6-2	200	CAN
3	Jesse Puljujarvi	Karpat	Liiga	RW	6-3	220	FIN
4	Matt Tkachuk	NTDP U18	USHL	LW	6-1	190	USA
5	Max Jones NTDP U17	USHL	LW	6-2	200	USA
6	Chad Krys NTDP U17	USHL	D	5-11	185	USA
7	Tyler Benson	Vancouver	WHL	LW	6-0	200	CAN
8	Dmitri Sokolov	Omskie Yastreby	MHL	C	6-0	215	RUS
9	Sam Steel Regina	WHL	C	5-11	170	CAN
10	Sean Day MississaugaOHL	D	6-2	225	CAN
11	Logan Brown	Windsor	OHL	C	6-5	215	USA
12	Tyson Jost Penticton	BCHL	RW	6-0	185	CAN
13	Kale Clague	Brandon	WHL	D	6-0	190	CAN
14	Alexer Nylander	AIK J20	SuperElit	RW	5-11	165	SWE
15	Patrik Laine	Tappara	Liiga	RW	6-3	210	FIN
16	Olli Juolevi Jokerit U20JR A Liiga	D	6-2	185	FIN
17	Kieffer Bellows	Sioux Falls	USHL	C	6-0	185	USA
18	Rasmus Asplund	Farjestad	SHL	C	6-0	180	SWE
19	Julien Gauthier	Val-d'Or	QMJHL	RW	6-4	220	CAN
20	Dante Fabbro	Penticton	BCHL	D	6-1	180	CAN
21	Jake Bean Calgary	WHL	D	6-0	175	CAN
22	Brett Howden	Moose Jaw	WHL	C	6-2	185	CAN
23	Clayton Keller	NTDP U17	USHL	C	5-10	165	USA
24	Charlie McAvoy	NTDP U18	USHL	D	6-0	200	USA
25	Ryan Lindgren	NTDP U17	USHL	D	5-11	195	USA
26	Luke Green	Saint John	QMJHL D	6-0	180	CAN
27	Carl Grundstrom	MODO	SHL LW	6-0	185	SWE
28	Pierre-Luc Dubois Cape Breton	QMJHL	LW	6-1	180	CAN
29	Max Lajoie Swift CurrentWHL D	6-1	170	CAN
30	Nick Pastujov	NTDP U17	USHL	LW	6-0	195	USA


----------



## wings5

Rogie21 said:


> Future Considerations released its preliminary ranking of the top 30 for 2016.
> 1	Auston Matthews	NTDP U18	USHL	C	6-2	200	USA
> 2	Jakob Chychrun	Sarnia	OHL	D	6-2	200	CAN
> 3	Jesse Puljujarvi	Karpat	Liiga	RW	6-3	220	FIN
> 4	Matt Tkachuk	NTDP U18	USHL	LW	6-1	190	USA
> 5	Max Jones NTDP U17	USHL	LW	6-2	200	USA
> 6	Chad Krys NTDP U17	USHL	D	5-11	185	USA
> 7	Tyler Benson	Vancouver	WHL	LW	6-0	200	CAN
> 8	Dmitri Sokolov	Omskie Yastreby	MHL	C	6-0	215	RUS
> 9	Sam Steel Regina	WHL	C	5-11	170	CAN
> 10	Sean Day MississaugaOHL	D	6-2	225	CAN
> 11	Logan Brown	Windsor	OHL	C	6-5	215	USA
> 12	Tyson Jost Penticton	BCHL	RW	6-0	185	CAN
> 13	Kale Clague	Brandon	WHL	D	6-0	190	CAN
> 14	Alexer Nylander	AIK J20	SuperElit	RW	5-11	165	SWE
> 15	Patrik Laine	Tappara	Liiga	RW	6-3	210	FIN
> 16	Olli Juolevi Jokerit U20JR A Liiga	D	6-2	185	FIN
> 17	Kieffer Bellows	Sioux Falls	USHL	C	6-0	185	USA
> 18	Rasmus Asplund	Farjestad	SHL	C	6-0	180	SWE
> 19	Julien Gauthier	Val-d'Or	QMJHL	RW	6-4	220	CAN
> 20	Dante Fabbro	Penticton	BCHL	D	6-1	180	CAN
> 21	Jake Bean Calgary	WHL	D	6-0	175	CAN
> 22	Brett Howden	Moose Jaw	WHL	C	6-2	185	CAN
> 23	Clayton Keller	NTDP U17	USHL	C	5-10	165	USA
> 24	Charlie McAvoy	NTDP U18	USHL	D	6-0	200	USA
> 25	Ryan Lindgren	NTDP U17	USHL	D	5-11	195	USA
> 26	Luke Green	Saint John	QMJHL D	6-0	180	CAN
> 27	Carl Grundstrom	MODO	SHL LW	6-0	185	SWE
> 28	Pierre-Luc Dubois Cape Breton	QMJHL	LW	6-1	180	CAN
> 29	Max Lajoie Swift CurrentWHL D	6-1	170	CAN
> 30	Nick Pastujov	NTDP U17	USHL	LW	6-0	195	USA




Theres no way Puljujarvi is that weight, I could tell that much at the u18 World Championships. He didn't seem that heavy/thick.


----------



## KeeroleHaula

wings5 said:


> Theres no way Puljujarvi is that weight, I could tell that much at the u18 World Championships. He didn't seem that heavy/thick.




More like 185-195 lbs nowadays


----------



## UsernameWasTaken

For those with ESPN Insider, here is Corey Pronman's initial 2016 top 10 ranking: 

http://insider.espn.go.com/nhl/insider/story/_/id/13162615/top-10-prospects-2016-nhl-draft-nhl


----------



## Erikfromfin

Bob McKenzie had 6 guys highlighted as top prospects for 2016 during the draft... Was 5 am here and falling asleep all I could only catch was Matthews at the top Chychrun 2nd PuljujÃ¤rvi 3rd name and Laine 4th...missed the 5th and 6th guy


----------



## Plastic Joseph

Erikfromfin said:


> Bob McKenzie had 6 guys highlighted as top prospects for 2016 during the draft... Was 5 am here and falling asleep all I could only catch was Matthews at the top Chychrun 2nd PuljujÃ¤rvi 3rd name and Laine 4th...missed the 5th and 6th guy




Max Jones was one I think


----------



## Erikfromfin

Found it don't know how to link the time but on 2:54:04 are the Bobs 6 guys
Matthews
Chychrun
PuljujÃ¤rvi
Laine
Brown
Tkachuk


----------



## kelsier

Erikfromfin said:


> Found it don't know how to link the time but on 2:54:04 are the Bobs 6 guys
> Matthews
> Chychrun
> PuljujÃ¤rvi
> Laine
> Brown
> Tkachuk





Wow, after the incident in jr tournament I've never seen Laine that high in any lists. He could have the most pure skill in the draft but after the mediocore season and attitude issues one really needs to wonder how comfortable the GMs would be calling his name on the podium. If the list is based on pure hockey potential, then that is of course another deal.


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

kelsier said:


> Wow, after the incident in jr tournament I've never seen Laine that high in any lists. He could have the most pure skill in the draft but after the mediocore season and attitude issues one really needs to wonder how comfortable the GMs would be calling his name on the podium. If the list is based on pure hockey potential, then that is of course another deal.




Well, Laine had a good U18 and seems to have cleaned up his act at least a bit. His potential as a hockey player is still sky high, and he hasn't really blown up after that infamous incident.


----------



## Woodhouse

I'll post the 2016 Draft Index thread ahead of the NJEC and Hlinka, but until then, I've stuck this thread through July.


----------



## snizzb0ne

My Early 2016 Rankings:
1. Auston Matthews (C) 6’2” 194 lbs, Scottsdale, AZ, USA
2. Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi (RW) 6’2” 181 lbs, Ã„lvkarleby, SWE 
3. Jakob Chychrun (D) 6’2” 194 lbs, Boca Raton, FL, USA
4. Matthew Tkachuk (LW) 6’1” 187 lbs, St. Louis, MO, USA
5. Chad Krys (D) 5’11” 183 lbs, Ridgefield, CT, USA
6. Clayton Keller (C) 5'9" 165 lbs, Swansea, IL, USA
7. Sam Steel (C) 5’11” 172 lbs, Edmonton, AB, Canada
8. Max Jones (LW) 6’2” 190 lbs, Rochester, MI, USA 
9. Tyler Benson (LW) 6’0” 196 lbs, Edmonton, AB, Canada
10. Sean Day (D) 6’2” 229 lbs, Leuven, BEL

Quick Notes:
- I've seen everyone here play live except PuljujÃ¤rvi.
- Clayton Keller reminds me of Mitch Marner, just not as good defensively.
- Not as high on Max Jones as others, this years Lawson Crouse.
- Sean Day ranked in the Top 5 last year but didn't perform to expectations. Still love his game.
- Was really impressed with how Sam Steel and Tyler Benson played considering the talent around them.

Honorable Mentions IN NO PARTICULAR ORDER (Overseas are based on impressive statistics, NA are live viewings)
1. Dmitri Sokolov (C/W) 6'2" 212 lbs, Omsk, Russia (personally, I like him less than Abramov)
2. Carl GrundstrÃ¶m (LW) 6'0 190 lbs, UmeÃ¥, SWE 
3. Vitali Abramov (LW) 5'9" 159 lbs, Chelyabinsk, RUS (outscored Dmitri Sokolov)
4. Rasmus Asplund (C/W) 5'11 176 lbs, Filipstad, SWE (played 35 games in the SHL as a 16/17 year old) 
5. Kale Clague (D) 6'0" 194 lbs, Regina, SK, CAN (accurate and powerful shot)
6. Jake Bean (D) 6'0" 174 lbs, Calgary, AB, CAN (performed very well in the playoffs, amazing first pass and can skate himself out of trouble)
7. Julien Gauthier (RW) 6'4" 212 lbs, Pointe-aux-Trembles, QC, CAN (big PWF, uses his size to his advantage, good nose for the net and surprising skill)


----------



## Plastic Joseph

Here are my 5 players to watch this upcoming season from the QMJHL for 2016.

*1. Julien Gauthier- Val-d'Or Foreurs*

Gauthier has the size (6'4) and skill that most GMs covet. His combination of skill and size makes him a handful for opposing defenders. By far the most pro ready of the 2016 Q crop and could be suiting up for Canada at the WJC after being invited to summer development camp, the only 2016 eligible to do so. Prediction - Top 10 overall.


*2. Luke Green - Saint John Sea Dogs*

Excellent skating and puck moving Dman, Green has the ability to QB a PP as well as provide solid defensive play. Could stand to fill out and continue to work on the defensive side of play. Prediction - 1st round
*

3. Pierre-Luc Dubois - Cape Breton Screaming Eagles*

A good skater who thinks the game at a high level, Dubois earned himself a spot on Canada's U18 team this past spring where he showed he can be used in all situations. Prediction - 1st round

*
4. Samuel Girard - Shawinigan Cataractes*

Girard is a speedy skater who has impressive agility and top speed. A poised player with the puck on his stick, Girard thinks the game at a high level and has very good defensive positioning. Lacks strength and a physical edge. Prediction - 2nd round.

*
5. Pascal Laberge - Victoriaville Tigres*

After a somewhat disappointing start to the season in Gatineau, Laberge was traded to Victoriaville where he was able to shine. An explosive forward, Laberge is an offensive threat with his finishing ability as well as his playmaking. Prediction - 2nd round.


----------



## 26CornerBlitz




----------



## Rekus

Plastic Joseph said:


> Here are my 5 players to watch this upcoming season from the QMJHL for 2016.
> 
> *1. Julien Gauthier- Val-d'Or Foreurs*
> 
> Gauthier has the size (6'4) and skill that most GMs covet. His combination of skill and size makes him a handful for opposing defenders. By far the most pro ready of the 2016 Q crop and could be suiting up for Canada at the WJC after being invited to summer development camp, the only 2016 eligible to do so. Prediction - Top 10 overall.
> 
> 
> *2. Luke Green - Saint John Sea Dogs*
> 
> Excellent skating and puck moving Dman, Green has the ability to QB a PP as well as provide solid defensive play. Could stand to fill out and continue to work on the defensive side of play. Prediction - 1st round
> *
> 
> 3. Pierre-Luc Dubois - Cape Breton Screaming Eagles*
> 
> A good skater who thinks the game at a high level, Dubois earned himself a spot on Canada's U18 team this past spring where he showed he can be used in all situations. Prediction - 1st round
> 
> *
> 4. Samuel Girard - Shawinigan Cataractes*
> 
> Girard is a speedy skater who has impressive agility and top speed. A poised player with the puck on his stick, Girard thinks the game at a high level and has very good defensive positioning. Lacks strength and a physical edge. Prediction - 2nd round.
> 
> *
> 5. Pascal Laberge - Victoriaville Tigres*
> 
> After a somewhat disappointing start to the season in Gatineau, Laberge was traded to Victoriaville where he was able to shine. An explosive forward, Laberge is an offensive threat with his finishing ability as well as his playmaking. Prediction - 2nd round.





5'8" defencemen do not go in the second round. If He was a forward eg Gaudreau or Bracco yes. Not defenceman in the NHL IN THE SECOND ROUND.


----------



## Bonin21

Everything I see has him at 5'9", and with a year before the draft plenty of time to grow a bit and match first rounder Ryan Ellis's height.


----------



## Plastic Joseph

Rekus said:


> 5'8" defencemen do not go in the second round. If He was a forward eg Gaudreau or Bracco yes. Not defenceman in the NHL IN THE SECOND ROUND.




He's 5'9 and has a year to grow. 

You realize Ryan Ellis went in the NHL IN THE FIRST ROUND (sorry I had to do it) and is the same size.

Have you seen Girard Play? Writing him off completely as a top 60 pick based on size is premature at this point.


----------



## Bonin21

Echo echo echo


----------



## Plastic Joseph

Bonin21 said:


> Echo echo echo




If you look in Girard`s thread I have been making a comparison to Ellis for a bit now. 

He`s pretty much the only example of a Dman being under 5`10 and getting picked in the first few rounds. I by no means see Girard in the mold of Ellis nor will he be picked nearly as high, but the comparisons will be abundant.


----------



## Rekus

Forgot about Ellis. Still Girard is much smaller, 2 inches shorter at 5'8" and has no strength to speak off at the moment. 

I hope he grows, but if his parents and brother are any indication of his growth potential, then he is done. Sorry

For the record, yes I have seen the kid play plenty of times. 
Started the year strong on the first power play then was moved to second power play when teams figured out he has no shot. Teams sat back and picked up the other men, etc


----------



## Benoit1970

Samuel Girard is a great pick !!!


----------



## Plastic Joseph

Rekus said:


> Forgot about Ellis. Still Girard is much smaller, 2 inches shorter at 5'8" and has no strength to speak off at the moment.
> 
> I hope he grows, *but if his parents and brother are any indication of his growth potential, then he is done. Sorry*
> 
> For the record, yes I have seen the kid play plenty of times.
> Started the year strong on the first power play then was moved to second power play when teams figured out he has no shot. Teams sat back and picked up the other men, etc




I have no knowledge of his family so this is news to me, are they short/slight? 

Was hoping he would grow to 5'10 by draft day but it could be wishful thinking.


----------



## Rekus

Plastic Joseph said:


> I have no knowledge of his family so this is news to me, are they short/slight?
> 
> Was hoping he would grow to 5'10 by draft day but it could be wishful thinking.




Without insulting his parents, yes they are short but I would not say they are slight at their age.


----------



## Woodhouse




----------



## Rogie21

Defenseman Charlie McAvoy's stock has soared over the past few seasons. After winning MJHL Offensive Defenseman of the Year and leading the NJ Rockets to league playoffs in 2012-13, he earned a spot on the NTDP U17s and about 15 scholarship offers (he committed to BU). Now, after playing on the U18s top D pairing with Chad Krys in the World U18s, he's being projected as a 2016 first-rounder: Future Considerations #24; DraftBuzz #21; and Hockey Prospects #6.


----------



## NHL Dude 120

*2016 nhl draft*

So what are the projection or 2016 draft prospects, are there any franchise players besides Chychrun and Matthews.


----------



## Snippit

Knights have an opportunity to have multiple 1st rounders.

Matthew Tkachuk
Max Jones
Olli Juolevi 
Victor Mete

Juolevi still needs to report, and not that many people have Mete in their 1st round projections (though I think that will change). 

There was also heavy speculation that Sean Day would be traded to London, though maybe that won't happen now with the Juolevi pick.


----------



## thething

Snippit said:


> Knights have an opportunity to have multiple 1st rounders.
> 
> Matthew Tkachuk
> Max Jones
> Olli Juolevi
> Victor Mete
> 
> Juolevi still needs to report, and not that many people have Mete in their 1st round projections (though I think that will change).
> 
> There was also heavy speculation that Sean Day would be traded to London, though maybe that won't happen now with the Juolevi pick.




Mete is really talented but his size is going to hold him back from being picked in the first round unless he grows over the next season.


----------



## TheFinnishTrap

NHL Dude 120 said:


> So what are the projection or 2016 draft prospects, are there any franchise players besides Chychrun and Matthews.




Well, PuljujÃ¤rvi has been ranked tightly with those two, sometimes above, so I suppose he could be considered a franchise player too.


----------



## JFA87-66-99

Snippit said:


> Knights have an opportunity to have multiple 1st rounders.
> 
> Matthew Tkachuk
> Max Jones
> Olli Juolevi
> Victor Mete
> 
> Juolevi still needs to report, and not that many people have Mete in their 1st round projections (though I think that will change).
> 
> There was also heavy speculation that Sean Day would be traded to London, though maybe that won't happen now with the Juolevi pick.



Curious too see if anyone knows the record for most drafted players by a CHL team in one year. Saint John a few years ago had like 6-7 but not sure if that's the record


----------



## MMC

Why has Day fallen so much?


----------



## Rekus

mymerlincat said:


> Why has Day fallen so much?




There are a lot posts on why he has fallen, he even has his own thread.

In summary, he lacks high hockey IQ and seems lazy or disinterested on the ice. Feel free to find his thread and read through it. Lots of pros and cons. Expectations were set high and he has not yet delivered. He is young and has plenty of time to develop his weaknesses.


----------



## OttawaHockeyFan

It's really interesting to look back at how the 2015 draft ended and the pre season predictions that were made. The first 2 picks were a foregone conclusion, but many "experts" had hits and misses all over their boards. 
One can only assume that 2016 will be no different. Players rated as "can't miss" will slide and players that no one has heard of will rocket up the rankings... I think Logan Brown will challenge for a top 3 pick this year. This years Dylan Strome IMO.


----------



## Maplebeasts

OttawaHockeyFan said:


> It's really interesting to look back at how the 2015 draft ended and the pre season predictions that were made. The first 2 picks were a foregone conclusion, but many "experts" had hits and misses all over their boards.
> One can only assume that 2016 will be no different. Players rated as "can't miss" will slide and players that no one has heard of will rocket up the rankings... I think Logan Brown will challenge for a top 3 pick this year. This years Dylan Strome IMO.




Except Brown is actually a strong skater. He has a higher upside imo.


----------



## arsmaster*

Maplebeasts said:


> Except Brown is actually a strong skater. He has a higher upside imo.




But Brown is also well developed physically and 30+ pounds heavier than Strome. Strome is good and raw, with room to fill out his large frame.

It will be interesting to see if there is higher upside. I'm not sure if there is.

Both good players, but the upside discussion is interesting.

I didn't think Strome was the 3rd best prospect this year, and I wonder if Brown is in the top 5 next year. Obviously 6'5" 215lbs pivots are highly sought after, but I don't think the upside thing is that cut and dry.


----------



## OttawaHockeyFan

I haven't seen any of these players enough to make an informed decision. I have seen the Ottawa based kids a bunch and obviously anyone who plays for the 67's. I only see the others when they play Ottawa. 

That being said, Brown has the measurables you desire and put up solid numbers as a 16 year old. He's a great skater as well. 

If he follows it up with a monster season this year, he could vault up the rankings and push his way into the top 3.


----------



## Looney Toonies

Just moved back to Kingston, was wondering if any of the Fronts players are projected to go in the top rounds of this years coming draft. Debating on buying season tickets.


----------



## Rebels57

I'm excited for this draft already as a Flyers fan. I expect the Flyer to pick between 10-14 this season, just missing out on a playoff spot. We can add a much needed LW prospect to our pipeline. I can see Laine being the Flyers pick.


----------



## kelsier

TheRebelBully said:


> I'm excited for this draft already as a Flyers fan. I expect the Flyer to pick between 10-14 this season, just missing out on a playoff spot. We can add a much needed LW prospect to our pipeline. I can see Laine being the Flyers pick.




Think there's a bigger chance of Laine being off the table than being available in that range. It really depends mostly how his skating looks like after this off season. Don't think there's a forward in next year's draft who'd be able to match up to Laine's pure offensive instincts and touch for the net.


----------



## usascout1

I agree with your Laine assessment.


----------



## MMC

Rekus said:


> There are a lot posts on why he has fallen, he even has his own thread.
> 
> In summary, he lacks high hockey IQ and seems lazy or disinterested on the ice. Feel free to find his thread and read through it. Lots of pros and cons. Expectations were set high and he has not yet delivered. He is young and has plenty of time to develop his weaknesses.




Link please?


----------



## Rekus

mymerlincat said:


> Link please?




Just do a search on these boards. He has his own thread too.


----------



## Sweetpotato

Edmonton likely picks top 10 again, trade RNH and draft Logan Brown and run McDavid-Draisaitl-Brown down the middle lol day size doh.

Or trade the pick, a man can dream however.


----------



## Greasy Sliders

Watch for Steel to make some serious strides.


----------



## PJJ

Natepollock92 said:


> Edmonton likely picks top 10 again, trade RNH and draft Logan Brown and run McDavid-Draisaitl-Brown down the middle lol day size doh.
> 
> Or trade the pick, a man can dream however.




Yeah **** defensemen


----------



## Dogewow

Natepollock92 said:


> Edmonton likely picks top 10 again, trade RNH and draft Logan Brown and run McDavid-Draisaitl-Brown down the middle lol day size doh.
> 
> Or trade the pick, a man can dream however.




If Edmonton is drafting top 3 again and they're smart then they'll pick a defenseman and thank their lucky stars that the NHL has yet again handed them a lottery pick.


----------



## LeafingTheWay

Anyone know about Alexander Nylander? Last I heard he was projected to be a 1st rounder ?


----------



## Joey Bones

First 3 round mock of the 2016 class....

http://www.draftsite.com/nhl/mock-draft/2016/


----------



## VictorLustig

LeafingTheWay said:


> Anyone know about Alexander Nylander? Last I heard he was projected to be a 1st rounder ?




Definitely a 1st rounder. Could go very early I think.


----------



## King Forsberg

Joey Bones said:


> First 3 round mock of the 2016 class....
> 
> http://www.draftsite.com/nhl/mock-draft/2016/




I don't see the Flyers passing on Brown to draft yet another D man.


----------



## Joey Bones

King Forsberg said:


> I don't see the Flyers passing on Brown to draft yet another D man.




Agreed. This mock is a bit early so there could be a lot of shifting around.


----------



## Albus Dumbledore

Also suspect for leafs seeing as they only draft one winger with 4 picks in the first 3 rounds, and two centre's when we are overloaded with them atm, but I love our chychurn pick that's a no brainer at this point


----------



## William H Bonney

Joey Bones said:


> First 3 round mock of the 2016 class....
> 
> http://www.draftsite.com/nhl/mock-draft/2016/




Matthews isn't a RW. He's always played center and he projects as a center.


----------



## Highlander23

If the Leafs end up with chychrun+Bean+mete i think it could be a great coup to our future D core


----------



## Leafs at Knight

HavocWreaker said:


> Also suspect for leafs seeing as they only draft one winger with 4 picks in the first 3 rounds, and two centre's when we are overloaded with them atm, but I love our chychurn pick that's a no brainer at this point




Not really. You take the BPA available, and you can move Centers to a wing if need be in the future.


----------



## Joey Bones

William H Bonney said:


> Matthews isn't a RW. He's always played center and he projects as a center.




I'm looking at the Mock that I posted earlier and there are multiple errors. I'm just using it as a basis for some newer names to see through as draft-able picks early on.


----------



## Duke16

wth that draft says Logan Stanley is a Centerman from the United States. He is actually a defenseman from Canada, atleast they got his size close to correct.


----------



## Bonin21

Riley Tufte = Ryan Tufte.

I think that site is all user submitted garbage.


----------



## Albus Dumbledore

Leafs at Knight said:


> Not really. You take the BPA available, and you can move Centers to a wing if need be in the future.




You don't always draft bpa, in some cases drafting for needs is smart as well, and it depends can't just change centre's to wing willy nilly doesn't work like that


----------



## Leafs at Knight

HavocWreaker said:


> You don't always draft bpa, in some cases drafting for needs is smart as well, and it depends can't just change centre's to wing willy nilly doesn't work like that




We're talking about first round picks here. You can take position players you need in the later rounds if need be, you don't pass up on a BPA player because you need a certain position. Players move all the time from centre to wing, it works like that quite a bit actually.


----------



## Erikfromfin

PuljujÃ¤rvi kicks off season with 1+2 and Laine 1+1 in u20 practice match against Denmark which ended in Finland 3-1 win. Finland u20 team heads to Lake Placid tomorrow.


----------



## kelsier

Will there be streams of the Placid tournament? I'd really love to see how Laine looks on the skates after a healthy summer. The team may actually have decent chance making an impact as well.


----------



## Albus Dumbledore

Leafs at Knight said:


> We're talking about first round picks here. You can take position players you need in the later rounds if need be, you don't pass up on a BPA player because you need a certain position. Players move all the time from centre to wing, it works like that quite a bit actually.





Yeah I was saying for later rounds you don't need to select bpa
Players do switch but rather just draft the natural position less problems down the road


----------



## FinProspects

kelsier said:


> Will there be streams of the Placid tournament? I'd really love to see how Laine looks on the skates after a healthy summer. The team may actually have decent chance making an impact as well.




Red from Twitter, that he certainly has more power in his feet, which isnt a suprise, given his lackluster last summer where he couldnt train his lower body properly. But still some major work to do.

Laine has trained with Ristolainen and Rantanen during the summer btw.


----------



## kelsier

FinProspects said:


> Red from Twitter, that he certainly has more power in his feet, which isnt a suprise, given his lackluster last summer where he couldnt train his lower body properly. But still some major work to do.
> 
> Laine has trained with Ristolainen and Rantanen during the summer btw.




One can dream Laine having similar leap on the ice as Rantanen. He would actually be a contender for #1 if that happened. Nevertheless he could get some good insight how to work on the skating. Rantanen looked pretty drastic on the ice prior to 2014-15 season. Never expected him to be even remotely fast, but with these big guys time is often the game breaker while the audience doesn't lean towards patiency.


----------



## Erikfromfin

kelsier said:


> Will there be streams of the Placid tournament? I'd really love to see how Laine looks on the skates after a healthy summer. The team may actually have decent chance making an impact as well.




Fasthockey shows all games for â‚¬26.99/month payment. The video quality is no great and previous years there was no replays of goals etc either. Commentators are good thou. Not sure if free streams are available.


----------



## sfan

*DB of drafted players by year of eligibility?*

Is anyone here familiar with a database or website that makes it relatively easy to identify all players selected in NHL entry drafts when in their 2nd and 3rd year of eligibility? Ideally I'm looking for this across many historical draft years. 

Thanks.


----------



## Tormentor

*Candidates for 1st overall in 2016 NHL Draft?*

Bob McKenzie's top-6 for 2016 NHL Draft:

Auston Matthews
Jakob Chychrun
Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi
Patrik Laine
Logan Brown
Matthew Tkachuk

Source: Broadcast of 2015 NHL draft on *NBCSN*

--

Logan Brown failed to make Canada's U18 team for Hlinka Cup and Jakob Chychrun is having shoulder problems again, so not an ideal start to the season for them.

After the U20 evaluation camp in Lake Placid, Finland's U20 national team coach Jukka Jalonen made a comment that Patrik Laine is the best 98-born he has seen. Admittedly he hasn't seen all the players in this age group, not even close, but this comment is significant because he clearly ranks Laine above PuljujÃ¤rvi.

Red Wings assistant general manager Ryan Martin made the following comment about Matthews, Laine and PuljujÃ¤rvi during the Lake Placid U20 evaluation camp for *NHL.com* :

_"I don't know that any one of them has locked down that top spot [at the 2016 draft] yet."_

--

Which players do you think are in the running for 1st overall in 2016 NHL draft? How do you see the top-5 shaping up right now? Who are the top underdogs and possible sleepers? Has anyone spotted any big surprises while watching the Hlinka Cup?


----------



## TT1

*Candidate:* Matthews, thats it. He's outplayed Eichel so far (pre draft years) but Eichel was a beast in his draft year. It'll be hard to compare both of them in their draft year because Matthews is playing in the NLA, i think at the very least he needs to put up ~PPG numbers this season tho. The NLA is a much harder league than the NCAA.

The only player who has a chance of surpassing him is Chychrun, imo.


----------



## Cquant

Matthews is going to play in a European League against men. Luckily enough he is going to be on an a strong offensive team like Zurich, where he is likely going to be given every chance to score as much as possible. But I really like this move. 
Now that he IS playing in Europe, it's easier to compare him to players like Laine and PuljujÃ¤rvi. This might make it easier to find a consensus 1st overall by about mid season. 

I personally think Tkachuk and Laine could step up and push the people ranked ahead of them. Chychrun has too many injuries, I'm no longer as high on him as I was, and Brown is just another huge guy who can bully his way through kids, great prospect by all means, but not someone I would pick top 3.


----------



## Tormentor

TT1 said:


> *Candidate:* Matthews, thats it.



Which qualities do you think make him a superior prospect in this year's draft? How do you see the top-5 shaping up after Matthews?


----------



## tony d

Matthews is the clear #1 for 2016. Mckenzie's top 6 looks like it could be the way it'll go.


----------



## Erikfromfin

I have limited views on Chychrun but I trust others assesment...

for me theres clear top4 and Tkachus has stood out just behind them.

in alphabetical order
1-4 in Chychrun, Laine, Matthews, PuljujÃ¤rvi
---------------------- 
5 TKachuck
----------------------
6 and beyond rest


----------



## Ambisextrous

Puljujarvi not getting respect for potential first overall. I still think Matthews will prove he's consensus first midway through the season, but I absolutely love Puljujarvi and he's extremely talented - World Jrs between those two will be great


----------



## Alexandrov

I think there are three candidates who are going to make a strong case for 1st OA: Matthews, PuljujÃ¤rvi and Chychrun in that order.

I agree that nobody has it locked down yet, going to be interesting season...Matthews in Europe and whatnot.


----------



## Duke16

Alexandrov said:


> I think there are three candidates who are going to make a strong case for 1st OA: Matthews, PuljujÃ¤rvi and Chychrun in that order.
> 
> I agree that nobody has it locked down yet, going to be interesting season...Matthews in Europe and whatnot.




1st: Matthews
2nd: Chychrun or Puljujarvi 
3rd: Chychrun or Puljujarvi
4th: Laine
5th: Tkachuk, Brown or Sokolov
6th: Tkachuk, Brown or Sokolov
7th: Tkachuk, Brown or Sokolov
8th: Steel or Benson
9th: Steel or Benson
10th: Jones


----------



## AmericanDream

Doubt Brown goes that high. He has been inconsistent and is being ranked highly primarily on his size. Nice prospect who is a high end talent, just not seeing top 5 range..10 to 15 seems better suited.


----------



## Duke16

AmericanDream said:


> Doubt Brown goes that high. He has been inconsistent and is being ranked highly primarily on his size. Nice prospect who is a high end talent, just not seeing top 5 range..10 to 15 seems better suited.




I think it will go

Matthews
Chychrun
Puljujarvi
Laine
Tkachuck
Sokolov
Brown
Steel
Benson
Jones


----------



## HockeyHistorian

In order to surpass Matthews as the first pick PuljujÃ¤rvi (or Laine) must imo score at a PPG pace and score around 25 - 30 goals next season. Matthews is a North American and a center, these facts make it probable that he is the first pick even if he has an unspectacular season, which I doubt. Talentwise it's hard to say who should go first as only time will tell.


----------



## Nicklas Bendtner

HockeyHistorian said:


> In order to surpass Matthews as the first pick PuljujÃ¤rvi (or Laine) must imo score at a PPG pace and score around 25 - 30 goals next season. Matthews is a North American and a center, these facts make it probable that he is the first pick even if he has an unspectacular season, which I doubt. Talentwise it's hard to say who should go first as only time will tell.




If 6'4-6'5 Laine would score 30 goals playing with men at 17 years old he would be #1 by a huge margin in my opinion.


----------



## Master Radishes

The big three at this point are, as mentioned, Matthews, Chychrun, and Puljujarvi. Puljujarvi, as the Euro, has the outside track.

Someone like Laine has the talent to be considered, but skating and reputation issues holding him back.


----------



## jaa

Nicklas Bendtner said:


> If 6'4-6'5 Laine would score 30 goals playing with men at 17 years old he would be #1 by a huge margin in my opinion.




Somehow I find it totally possible. He only lacks teamplay and skating (idk about now though). I think he wont profile himself as a playmaker, I think 25-30+10 would be reality if he can skate better.


----------



## sbtatter

I wonder how high steel can go, great speed and vision, but small and softer than a guy like merkley. Will be interesting to watch


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

I like Sokolov more than Laine is that normal


----------



## wings5

Im guessing a Russian will make a huge surge ( might now be taken top 5 though ) and like usual a Swede, like in the recent past ( Nylander, H.Lindholm, Brodin, Wennberg ).


----------



## Stud Muffin

Kobe Armstrong said:


> I like Sokolov more than Laine is that normal




I like Sokolov more than all of them so there's that


----------



## AvroArrow

Matthews will probably go 1st overall but Puljujarvi imo is the best player available


1. Matthews
2. Puljujarvi
3. Chychrun
4. Sokolov
5. Laine

Don't really know much about the rest of the players eligible for next years draft


----------



## LoveHateLeafs

I'm surprised that so many people are willing to view Laine's maturity/personality issues as something that belongs strictly in the past. Yes, teenagers mature, but they don't change that quickly and Laine's behaviour last year was pretty extreme. Can anyone think of a recent prospect that went that top 5 and had that sort of baggage pre-draft? Phil Kessel maybe? If a team is picking that high, it's a pick they need to get right. It would be one thing if Laine's other assets were that much better than everyone else in the same range, but other than his hands, I just don't see it. Granted, I didn't see his Lake Placid games, but everything I saw of him at the u18's last year screamed "Two-trick pony who fails to transition to the man's game".

So much of the adoration around here directed at Laine seems to be for the player he _could_ become, rather than the player he is. I know that players are drafted to develop, but right now, Laine's resume outside of some short tournaments strikes me a little thin. It's not like he lit the Mestis on fire last year.


----------



## alko

LoveHateLeafs said:


> ... and Laine's behaviour last year was pretty extreme...




More info please.


----------



## HockeyHistorian

LoveHateLeafs said:


> I'm surprised that so many people are willing to view Laine's maturity/personality issues as something that belongs strictly in the past. Yes, teenagers mature, but they don't change that quickly and Laine's behaviour last year was pretty extreme. Can anyone think of a recent prospect that went that top 5 and had that sort of baggage pre-draft? Phil Kessel maybe? If a team is picking that high, it's a pick they need to get right. It would be one thing if Laine's other assets were that much better than everyone else in the same range, but other than his hands, I just don't see it. Granted, I didn't see his Lake Placid games, but everything I saw of him at the u18's last year screamed "Two-trick pony who fails to transition to the man's game".
> 
> So much of the adoration around here directed at Laine seems to be for the player he _could_ become, rather than the player he is. I know that players are drafted to develop, but right now, Laine's resume outside of some short tournaments strikes me a little thin. It's not like he lit the Mestis on fire last year.




You hit the nail on the head. We are discussing, I believe, what will happen at the end of this season. If the draft was held now, I wouldn't be that surprised if Laine wouldn't make the top 10, because as you said, there is a serious question whether his game is that effective against grown men. The behavioral issues seem to be under control, but they still count against him of course. But the point remains that *if* he scores, say, 20-30 goals next year in Liiga, he will most likely be a top 5 pick. Same goes for PuljujÃ¤rvi, but imo he has a better chance to challenge Matthews, as he presents a more complete package. 

I say nothing about Chychrun or the other NA guys because I just haven't seen them enough.


----------



## FinProspects

Yeah, kinda surprised to see Laine above PuljujÃ¤rvi at this point in some of your posts. Or in top5 for that matter. He still has a lot to prove, altough Lake Placid was a great start to the season. Things have to go pretty well in order for him to be in top3.


----------



## Get North

I think Michael McLeod has a chance to go #1. He's big, he's quick, aggressive, and skilled. He was OHL Cup MVP in Midget, 2nd in points in OHL Cup, and won the championship. #5 pick in the OHL Draft 1 year ago. I think if him and Day have a great year in Mississauga then I think they both go top 5. McLeod looks great at the Ivan Hlinka Tournament displaying speed, skill, intensity.


----------



## kelsier

What stood out the most from Jalonen's interview regarding Laine wasn't the fact he called him the best -98 born player but how he finished by saying "What a great kid". 

So yeah, I'd suppose a lot can happen in a year. Not only in the physical department but psychological as well. 

In terms of pure skill I'd have them in order:

1) Laine
2-3) Matthews / PuljujÃ¤rvi (too close to tell)
4) Chychrun (harder to assess compared against the forwards)

...
5) Sokolov
6) Tkachuk

If judged by complete level Matthews, PuljujÃ¤rvi and Chycrun are all ahead of Laine at the moment. It's too close and too early to make a definate assesment of who's ahead of who. Rather go into the season and make evaluation later on. I really take it as a grain of salt seeing the press creating a picture of Matthews being the clear cut front runner for the #1 in 2016 when in reality he's just 1 out of the 4 guys who are competing for the honors at the moment (better for the market having NA born player as the poster boy).


----------



## Zaddy

It will be very interesting to see how this season unfolds. My guess is that the top10 will look very, very different at the draft than what it does now in the pre-season. For me, the only thing given is that Matthews will be a top3 selection. The rest could do a number of ways. Chychruns injury woes really concern me. PuljujÃ¤rvi is a winger and also needs to show scouts that he is better than Laine. I actually wouldn't be shocked at all if PuljujÃ¤rvi would fall outside the top5 when it comes down to it. I think a top3 consisting of Matthews, Laine and Sokolov isn't that unrealistic just due to their size and raw skill. I think everyone wants to find the next Ovechkin/Malkin, guys who are just so big, strong and skilled that you can't stop them from taking over any given game...and Laine/Sokolov is kind of in that mold. Then you have other guys who could just surge up as top candidates. Guys like Alex Nylander and Kieffer Bellows for instance. It's a deep group of talent in this coming draft, it'll be very enjoyable seeing them battle it out.


----------



## Bjorn Le

Finally a first overall race with no clear first pick. It's been awhile.


----------



## Morgs

Nullus Reverentia said:


> Finally a first overall race with no clear first pick. It's been awhile.




2010 - Tyler or Taylor

2013 - Mackinnon, Jones

2014 - Ekblad, Bennett, Reinhart

???


----------



## Mach85

Morgs said:


> 2010 - Tyler or Taylor
> 
> 2013 - Mackinnon, Jones
> 
> 2014 - Ekblad, Bennett, Reinhart
> 
> ???




2013 you're right, that was up in the air. But Taylor or Tyler was more TSN-driven hype to make for a better show than significant uncertainty over who would go #1. And Ekblad was thought to be the #1 pick in most circles IIRC.

Also, can someone please elaborate on Laine's "behavioural issues?"


----------



## dwanmaster*

Mach85 said:


> 2013 you're right, that was up in the air. But Taylor or Tyler was more TSN-driven hype to make for a better show than significant uncertainty over who would go #1. And Ekblad was thought to be the #1 pick in most circles IIRC.
> 
> Also, can someone please elaborate on Laine's "behavioural issues?"




Punched a coach or something like that iirc.

Puljujarvi is the only one that has a chance to overthrow Matthews Imo, and even then it seems very unlikely.


----------



## jdatb

Chycrun could go #1 with a great year, I think. He's an amazing player.


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

Ferrero Rocher said:


> I think Michael McLeod has a chance to go #1. He's big, he's quick, aggressive, and skilled. He was OHL Cup MVP in Midget, 2nd in points in OHL Cup, and won the championship. #5 pick in the OHL Draft 1 year ago. I think if him and Day have a great year in Mississauga then I think they both go top 5. McLeod looks great at the Ivan Hlinka Tournament displaying speed, skill, intensity.




I promise you he won't, probably not even top-10


----------



## Nicklas Bendtner

jdre said:


> Punched a coach or something like that iirc




What i remember reading is that he threatened to kill the coach, but didn't actually physically assault him or anyone. This happened about a year ago in an international tourney.


----------



## McKappa

Matthews is still the clear cut No. 1 for me.


----------



## GretzkytoKurri9917

1st overall Austin Matthews

2nd overall Jesse Puljujarvi
3rd overall Jakob Chychrun


----------



## K2MyEverest

Nicklas Bendtner said:


> What i remember reading is that he threatened to kill the coach, but didn't actually physically assault him or anyone. This happened about a year ago in an international tourney.




Yeah and If we heard about it, all NHL scouts knows about it so I hope for him he matures a little and gives some great interviews at the next combine or he might lose a few spots. I don't see him going top 5 RIGHT NOW because of this. Unless he matures a lot this season and have a great draft year on the ice.


----------



## Daximus

I think if Chychrun can stay healthy all season and has as good of a season as he is capable of he could very easily go 1st overall. 
I think it depends on who wins the lottery more than anything. You have a franchise Center, a franchise Winger and a franchise Defencemen all battling it out in the top 3. It's too bad Chychrun isn't over in Europe for this coming season. Would make the comparable come draft day a lot easier.


----------



## Gotisj

Laine never threaten his coach directly, he was angry after the game and told his teammates that he wanted to kill his coach and gave him the finger. The coach didnt find out untill the morning meeting when another player told him.

Still a unmature behaviour but kids say stupid things to each other. Just want to make clear that he never treathened or gave the coach the finger directly.


----------



## Man Bear Pig

Matthews
Chychrun
Puljujarvi

If the draft happened today, I think that's how it goes down.


----------



## Mach85

Gotisj said:


> Laine never threaten his coach directly, he was angry after the game and told his teammates that he wanted to kill his coach and gave him the finger. The coach didnt find out untill the morning meeting when another player told him.
> 
> Still a unmature behaviour but kids say stupid things to each other. Just want to make clear that he never treathened or gave the coach the finger directly.




I appreciate you signing up just to clear that up for me


----------



## Gotisj

For me Austen Matthews is a solid first pick. He has skill , size and good skating. He plays very smart and has good defensive awereness. He is especially good at using his body to protect the puck. I would not be surprised if we see him as a Selke finalist in 5-10 years. A solid pick at the moment. Could fall down a little bit in the ranking if he has a very bad season in swiss, but ill doubt that.

Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi is a possible contender. Also has a complete skillset but in my opinion does not have the same hockeysmarts as Matthews. One thing that stand out with this kid is the skating. He is very fast for both his age and size. Patric Marleau is a player that comes to mind when i see this kid play.

Patrick Laine is a hit or miss. He has potential as sniper but need to develop his skating ability. Im more worried about his skating then his attitude problem. If he manages to get some speed under his skates then he could become a Rick Nash type of player because his aim, release and shot is top notch.


----------



## Gotisj

Mach85 said:


> I appreciate you signing up just to clear that up for me




Youre welcome


----------



## Fonzieleaf

Come on. We all know Matthews is going to go number 1. He's the best prospect in the draft. Barring some kind of significant drop in play or a bad injury, he's the first. Those who think otherwise are pretty stubborn. Let's be realistic.


----------



## Gotisj

Fonzieleaf said:


> Come on. We all know Matthews is going to go number 1. He's the best prospect in the draft. Barring some kind of significant drop in play or a bad injury, he's the first. Those who think otherwise are pretty stubborn. Let's be realistic.




Remember that both PuljujÃ¤rvi and Matthews is playing in Europe next season with seniors. PuljujÃ¤rvi has the advantage of already being familiar with the playstyle and the language. If puljujÃ¤rvi racks up good points and Matthews dont, then puljujÃ¤rvi could challange for the no1 pick. One season is a very shorts time to adabt to Eurostyle hockey.


----------



## BB88

What a year for us Finns and if I can say finally 

I'm high on Pulju, best part with him is that he is modest and loves training, great combo for an elite potential prospect.


----------



## WhiskeyYerTheDevils

Nullus Reverentia said:


> Finally a first overall race with no clear first pick. It's been awhile.




Matthews is currently more likely a 1st overall pick than RNH, Kane, Johnson, Mackinnon, and Hall were.

This may be the first year in some time where a Canadian is pretty much out of the running for 1st overall. Chychrun would have to tear it up to beat out Matthews, he's quite far behind at this point.


----------



## Teeder9

WhiskeyYourTheDevils said:


> Matthews is currently more likely a 1st overall pick than RNH, Kane, Johnson, Mackinnon, and Hall were.
> 
> This may be the first year in some time where a Canadian is pretty much out of the running for 1st overall. Chychrun would have to tear it up to beat out Matthews, he's quite far behind at this point.




Agreed. Right now, Puljujarvi is the only one with a chance, albeit slight. Matthews could end up being as good as McDavid


----------



## Plastic Joseph

WhiskeyYourTheDevils said:


> Matthews is currently more likely a 1st overall pick than RNH, Kane, Johnson, Mackinnon, and Hall were.
> 
> This may be the first year in some time where a Canadian is pretty much out of the running for 1st overall. Chychrun would have to tear it up to beat out Matthews, he's quite far behind at this point.




MacKinnon went 10/10 on Bobby Mac's preseason list in 2012-13.

Think Matthews will this year?


----------



## Teeder9

Plastic Joseph said:


> MacKinnon went 10/10 on Bobby Mac's preseason list in 2012-13.
> 
> Think Matthews will this year?




Not all 10/10 are equal though. Put Eichel in Mackinnon's draft and he's 10/10. It'll all depend on how good the other's turn out to be in comparison. IMO Matthews is better than Eichel.


----------



## Plastic Joseph

Teeder9 said:


> Not all 10/10 are equal though. Put Eichel in Mackinnon's draft and he's 10/10. It'll all depend on how good the other's turn out to be in comparison. IMO Matthews is better than Eichel.




The statement made was that Matthews was a more clear cut #1 right now than MacKinnon was at the same time, which I disputed by saying that 10/10 scouts had MacKinnon #1 heading into the season.

Nothing to do with comparing players skill level.


----------



## YEGJuniorFan

How does Chychrun compare to Ekblad at the same age?


----------



## Tormentor

Gotisj said:


> Laine never threaten his coach directly, he was angry after the game and told his teammates that he *wanted to* kill his coach



Not that I know the exact words he used, but my understanding is that the comment was closer to "I could kill that idiot SOB". There's a slight difference between "I could" versus "I want to".



Gotisj said:


> The coach didnt find out untill the morning meeting



That's what Marttila told the press once the incident leaked to the public, whether it's the truth or Marttila just trying to save face and do some damage control, we might never know for sure. The incident happened after the Czech game but Laine still played against USA the next day.


----------



## Daximus

bsmith14 said:


> How does Chychrun compare to Ekblad at the same age?




There are many scouts that are saying he is better at that age. Take that for what it is but the kid is a man child either way.


----------



## Snowsii

Fonzieleaf said:


> Come on. We all know Matthews is going to go number 1. He's the best prospect in the draft. Barring some kind of significant drop in play or a bad injury, he's the first. Those who think otherwise are pretty stubborn. Let's be realistic.




might go as number one, coz of the market values home grown boys/ Centers etc.. more.

As the "He's the best prospect in the draft".. 
Hold your horses, there's no clear no1 prospect, when rating by ceiling/talent.

We'll know alot more, in mid season. If Matthews can put up PPG in Europe, he'll go first. If not and Pulju and/or Laine put up high points.. Who knows, who goes first. 

(There's also a NA prospect who can go no1, i just dont have time to check his name for proper spelling.)


----------



## LoveHateLeafs

HockeyHistorian said:


> *if* he scores, say, 20-30 goals next year in Liiga, he will most likely be a top 5 pick.




Okay, but I still wouldn't bet on that happening.

There are a lot of things Patrik Laine _could_ achieve between now and June. He could cure cancer, be canonized by the Catholic Church or finally establish the true identity of Jack the Ripper. But none of those things are particularly likely, and when you get right down to it, neither is Laine scoring 20-30 goals.

First of all, let's put those numbers in perspective:

*30* goals would have led the Liiga in three of the last five seasons.

*25* would be in the top 5 in goals-scoring for all of the last five Liiga seasons.

*20* would be top 10 in goals for three of the last five seasons.

To even have a prayer of getting those kinds of numbers, he'd need to see top ice time with good line-mates plus plenty of PP time right from the start of the season. That scenario seems unlikely given that he only played six Liiga games last year with limited ice time. It also assumes he adjusts his game quickly and starts scoring right out of the gate.

In the last six seasons, Barkov was the only Finn to have been among the Liiga's top ten goal-scorers in his draft year. Granted, he was drafted second, and he also had skating concerns, but he's a centre, an exceptional two-way player, and had none of Laine's baggage. He also played 32 Liiga games in his draft-minus one season and scored 0.5 points points-per game, which is probably what allowed him to be so productive in his draft year. Additionally, he had the benefit of guidance from a father with a long professional hockey career. Barkov had the kind of track record where you could look at him 9 months before his draft and legitimately say that he's likely to go top five.

Even if you settle on a more realistic goal total for Laine, it doesn't mean he goes top five. Say everything goes right and he scores in the high teens. That puts him in the same ballpark as Joel Armia in his draft year. Armia scored 18 times in 2010-11, is large (though not as large as Laine), had no skating issues, and again, didn't have the baggage. In contrast to Laine, he lacked the hype heading into his draft season. And he was drafted 16th in a not-particularly good draft.


----------



## skyo

Brobidus said:


> Matthews is going to play in a European League against men. Luckily enough he is going to be on an a strong offensive team like Zurich, where he is likely going to be given every chance to score as much as possible. But I really like this move.
> Now that he IS playing in Europe, it's easier to compare him to players like Laine and PuljujÃ¤rvi. This might make it easier to find a consensus 1st overall by about mid season.
> 
> I personally think Tkachuk and Laine could step up and push the people ranked ahead of them. Chychrun has too many injuries, I'm no longer as high on him as I was, and Brown is just another huge guy who can bully his way through kids, great prospect by all means, but not someone I would pick top 3.




Yup, however I foresee Matthews playing for the swiss as his downfall from 1st overall in 2016... plus gotta think the chl/ncaa are ****** about that move by AM, and will try to deter that move by future star North American youngsters. 

Oh yeah I went there.


----------



## Alexandrov

Between Matthews and PuljujÃ¤rvi, whoever puts up more points next year will to 1st OA. If it's very close its gonna be Matthews. I'm expecting little less than PPG from both. 0.8 -0.9 PPG range.


----------



## HockeyHistorian

LoveHateLeafs said:


> Okay, but I still wouldn't bet on that happening.
> 
> There are a lot of things Patrik Laine _could_ achieve between now and June. He could cure cancer, be canonized by the Catholic Church or finally establish the true identity of Jack the Ripper. But none of those things are particularly likely, and when you get right down to it, neither is Laine scoring 20-30 goals.
> 
> First of all, let's put those numbers in perspective:
> 
> *30* goals would have led the Liiga in three of the last five seasons.
> 
> *25* would be in the top 5 in goals-scoring for all of the last five Liiga seasons.
> 
> *20* would be top 10 in goals for three of the last five seasons.
> 
> To even have a prayer of getting those kinds of numbers, he'd need to see top ice time with good line-mates plus plenty of PP time right from the start of the season. That scenario seems unlikely given that he only played six Liiga games last year with limited ice time. It also assumes he adjusts his game quickly and starts scoring right out of the gate.
> 
> In the last six seasons, Barkov was the only Finn to have been among the Liiga's top ten goal-scorers in his draft year. Granted, he was drafted second, and he also had skating concerns, but he's a centre, an exceptional two-way player, and had none of Laine's baggage. He also played 32 Liiga games in his draft-minus one season and scored 0.5 points points-per game, which is probably what allowed him to be so productive in his draft year. Additionally, he had the benefit of guidance from a father with a long professional hockey career. Barkov had the kind of track record where you could look at him 9 months before his draft and legitimately say that he's likely to go top five.
> 
> Even if you settle on a more realistic goal total for Laine, it doesn't mean he goes top five. Say everything goes right and he scores in the high teens. That puts him in the same ballpark as Joel Armia in his draft year. Armia scored 18 times in 2010-11, is large (though not as large as Laine), had no skating issues, and again, didn't have the baggage. In contrast to Laine, he lacked the hype heading into his draft season. And he was drafted 16th in a not-particularly good draft.




I agree with everything you've said (except Armia - Laine comparison). The whole point was that unless Laine or Pulju score goals on almost an unprecedented pace there's little chance of them surpassing Matthews. Laine hasn't shown much against men and I doubt if he will score more than 15 goals this season and even that seems like a high expectation after his last season.


----------



## Coedae

I think Matthews will go first. He's a franchise center. PuljujÃ¤rvi, Chychrun ja Laine have really great potential tought.

I think PuljujÃ¤rvi is like Marian Hossa -type winger. Patrik Laine is more like a mix of Corey Perry and Ovechkin.


----------



## Sundinisagod

Who is the better skater between Matthews and PuljujÃ¤rvi?


----------



## thomast

Sundinisagod said:


> Who is the better skater between Matthews and PuljujÃ¤rvi?




Matthews is more agile, PuljujÃ¤rvi is definetly more explosive and faster.


----------



## Canucks LB

If I had #1 overall, I would draft Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi without even thinking about it. Easily the most elite prospect in the draft, Matthews is great, but this guy has game breaking skill and toolkit


----------



## thomast

Lucbourdon said:


> If I had #1 overall, I would draft Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi without even thinking about it. Easily the most elite prospect in the draft, Matthews is great, but this guy has game breaking skill and toolkit




He has all the tools but at times he doesen't know to use them well together. At times he looks impossible to stop with that size, speed, skill and explosiveness.He can go past 3-4 players from neutral zone to offensive zone without even getting touched. But he needs play like that all the time and not only flash couple of times per game. 

He looked absolutely dynamic on U20 WJC last year without registering any points but didn't look that good on U18 WC or this year lake placid tournament. He is getting outplayed by other finnish player Patrik Laine. He has potential to be candidate for #1 overall if he can step up his game and use his tools better.


----------



## Canucks LB

thomast said:


> He has all the tools but at times he doesen't know to use them well together. At times he looks impossible to stop with that size, speed, skill and explosiveness.He can go past 3-4 players from neutral zone to offensive zone without even getting touched. But he needs play like that all the time and not only flash couple of times per game.
> 
> He looked absolutely dynamic on U20 WJC last year without registering any points but didn't look that good on U18 WC or this year lake placid tournament. He is getting outplayed by other finnish player Patrik Laine. He has potential to be candidate for #1 overall if he can step up his game and use his tools better.






Explosive, reminds me SOOOOO much of Hossa and Malkin. The guy is the most automatic superstar prospect outside of mcdavid.

Just look at his IQ with the puck, and overall tools, ridiculous.

I would trade 75% of our prospect pool for the kid.

The only thing he needs to work on is more "Power" I guess on his shot, It seems to come off the stick a bit slow, But man what a package


----------



## TT1

bsmith14 said:


> How does Chychrun compare to Ekblad at the same age?




Chychrun is better but it doesnt really matter because of how Ekblad developed.


----------



## Teukka

Fonzieleaf said:


> Come on. We all know Matthews is going to go number 1. He's the best prospect in the draft. Barring some kind of significant drop in play or a bad injury, he's the first. Those who think otherwise are pretty stubborn. Let's be realistic.



The only things that favor Matthews _that_ much are his position (centre) and NA homerism (in case Phoenix gets the first pick, home-homerism). What everyone should remember is that although Matthews would be slightly ahead at this point, *he is almost a year older than Pulju and Laine* (mathematically just 0.64 years, but having started in an earlier age group is a factor). Bear in mind that teams and scouts will not have another year to wait and see how these kids turn out before they are already drafted. Drafting is not only about the current skill presented but also the potential, and the length of one full hockey season weighs a lot.

So let's assume that after the end of next season, Matthews has played slightly better than Puljujarvi, but _only_ slightly. To oversimplify my point: come draft day, do you draft the 18.13-year-old with a 45-point season or the 18.77-year-old with a 50-point season?


----------



## The Sweetness

Lucbourdon said:


> Explosive, reminds me SOOOOO much of Hossa and Malkin. The guy is the most automatic superstar prospect outside of mcdavid.
> 
> Just look at his IQ with the puck, and overall tools, ridiculous.
> 
> I would trade 75% of our prospect pool for the kid.
> 
> The only thing he needs to work on is more "Power" I guess on his shot, It seems to come off the stick a bit slow, But man what a package



Wow, very impressive. Reminds me a of Malkin and Kovalchuk.


----------



## IFK

Teukka said:


> So let's assume that after the end of next season, Matthews has played slightly better than Puljujarvi, but _only_ slightly. To oversimplify my point: come draft day, do you draft the 18.13-year-old with a 45-point season or the 18.77-year-old with a 50-point season?




Everyone should remember that with all due respect Swiss league is not even close that competitive than Finnish league. Also i believe, actually i am pretty sure that Matthews had to have that kind of contract that he can play almost as much he wants. Otherwise he wouldn't go Zurich and other point is that, Zurich is one of the best team in whole league so he get 1st line and 1PP time with best players in that team so he has everything what he want and he can't screwed that or then there is a big problem.

PuljujÃ¤rvi and Laine will also get they chance, but they are playing teams which was last year 2 best teams and it's not easy to carve out place regular 5on5 and get big ice time and more difficult is to get PP or 1st PP time. They really have to show amazing things, fight for they place and really to earn they place to first 3 line and PP. Yes they get they chance of course but not golden chair to first line and 1st PP like Matthews will get in Zurich.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

Lucbourdon said:


> Explosive, reminds me SOOOOO much of Hossa and Malkin. The guy is the most automatic superstar prospect outside of mcdavid.
> 
> Just look at his IQ with the puck, and overall tools, ridiculous.
> 
> I would trade 75% of our prospect pool for the kid.
> 
> The only thing he needs to work on is more "Power" I guess on his shot, It seems to come off the stick a bit slow, But man what a package






Even the little things he does. I expected him to be a lazy type of sniper who'd wait for the puck to come to him, but for example at 0:20 in the video you can see how he puts in that little extra effort into making sure the puck won't leave their offensive zone


----------



## thomast

Here is highlights from Matthews at WJC:


----------



## VLU5

If PuljujÃ¤rvi could improve his puck control and using his body to protect the puck he would be absolutely unstoppable. It just pains me to watch the WJC highlights of him and comparing that to the more recent tournaments when he's put to the same line with Laine. Completely different player without Laine imo. 

I don't think PuljujÃ¤rvi's and Matthews points are comparable in Europe because of the teams they play for and the league they play in. Finnish league is better than the Swiss league and Matthews can be the number one guy in Zurich whereas Pulju plays in one of the best teams in Europe

If in the end of this season there is no huge cap between the best three players (center, winger and d) could no. 1 be determined just based on the team needs? I honestly don't see Arizona drafting anyone else but Matthews if they win the lottery.


----------



## Tulipunaruusu*

VLU5 said:


> I don't think PuljujÃ¤rvi's and Matthews points are comparable in Europe because of the teams they play for and the league they play in. Finnish league is better than the Swiss league and Matthews can be the number one guy in Zurich whereas Pulju plays in one of the best teams in Europe




PuljujÃ¤rvi and Matthews both play for one of the better European teams. I doubt there are any clauses to play Matthews 'no matter what' when it's a team fighting for Swiss championship.

Oulu then is frozen wilderness compared to Zurich. Former NHL head coach and foreign aids who have few hundred NHL games behind them suggest something about their pay level which Eliteprospects.com is happy to confirm:

*KÃ¤rpÃ¤t experience: 2763 GP*

NHL experience: 304 GP
WC experience: 132 GP
OG experience: 14 GP
SHL experience: 1060 GP
Allsvenskan experience: 96 GP
Liiga experience: 5306 GP
KHL experience: 285 GP
Czech experience: 193 GP
AHL experience: 965 GP
DEL experience: 48 GP
NLA experience: 29 GP 

*ZSC Lions experience: 4374 GP*

NHL experience: 1316 GP
WC experience: 301 GP
OG experience: 47 GP
SHL experience: 156 GP
Allsvenskan experience: 25 GP
Liiga experience: 101 GP
KHL experience: 108 GP
AHL experience: 865 GP
NLA experience: 5448 GP


----------



## VLU5

Tulipunaruusu said:


> stats




Not gonna lie, those are pretty solids stats right there at least for the experience that Zurich has. Still experience doesn't necessarily mean skill but you're right, Matthews has to battle for a spot. Not a fair comparison between the teams though in a sense that KÃ¤rpÃ¤t is stacked with young talent this season. 

I just don't think that Matthews would go play in a team if there is a risk of having to play bottom 6 minutes. Not saying that as a fact.


----------



## Zaddy

Gonna be such a close race for 1st overall this year. So many candidates. Matthews, Chychrun, PuljujÃ¤rvi, Laine, Sokolov could all go 1st. It's just funny, you watch one guy and you're like "wow, this kid is so good" then you go on and watch another one and it's the same thing. Particularly true for the first three guys I mentioned. The WJC will be very interesting.


----------



## Fonzerelli

sfan said:


> Is anyone here familiar with a database or website that makes it relatively easy to identify all players selected in NHL entry drafts when in their 2nd and 3rd year of eligibility? Ideally I'm looking for this across many historical draft years.
> 
> Thanks.




hockeydb.com

eliteprospects.com

both have draft sections which date back many years


----------



## sfan

Thanks Fonz. Yes I am quite familiar with these great databases however, unless I am missing something, I don't think there is an easy way to answer the question I am trying to explore ("...identify all players selected in NHL entry drafts when in their 2nd and 3rd year of eligibility?").

Sure, I could manually look up and build my own spreadsheet, each player at a time, but that is a daunting task (thousands of records) in order to build a full record spanning many years. It would be perfect if I was able to filter or sort the drafted results by player age, birth date or "year of eligibility" but this info is not available in aggregate on HockeyDB or EliteProspects, only at the payer-page level.

I'm hoping that a public draft database exists that can more easily allow me to find this late bloomer data. Also, If anyone has a private database I'll be happy to comply with any restrictions and share the results of my analysis (in this case you can send me a private message if you like).





Fonzerelli said:


> hockeydb.com
> 
> eliteprospects.com
> 
> both have draft sections which date back many years


----------



## Patmac40

sfan said:


> Thanks Fonz. Yes I am quite familiar with these great databases however, unless I am missing something, I don't think there is an easy way to answer the question I am trying to explore ("...identify all players selected in NHL entry drafts when in their 2nd and 3rd year of eligibility?").
> 
> Sure, I could manually look up and build my own spreadsheet, each player at a time, but that is a daunting task (thousands of records) in order to build a full record spanning many years. It would be perfect if I was able to filter or sort the drafted results by player age, birth date or "year of eligibility" but this info is not available in aggregate on HockeyDB or EliteProspects, only at the payer-page level.
> 
> I'm hoping that a public draft database exists that can more easily allow me to find this late bloomer data. Also, If anyone has a private database I'll be happy to comply with any restrictions and share the results of my analysis (in this case you can send me a private message if you like).




http://www.hockey-reference.com/draft/NHL_2015_entry.html

Where it says their age, it refers to their age as at September 15 of their draft year which means anyone listed as 19 would be on their second time in the draft and so on.


----------



## Tripod

Leafs at Knight said:


> We're talking about first round picks here. You can take position players you need in the later rounds if need be, you don't pass up on a BPA player because you need a certain position. Players move all the time from centre to wing, it works like that quite a bit actually.




Not for Philly.

Carter, Briere, Vinny, Schenn all struggled with us.


----------



## sfan

BINGO! That is perfect, exactly what I was looking for. Many thanks Patmac40  



Patmac40 said:


> http://www.hockey-reference.com/draft/NHL_2015_entry.html
> 
> Where it says their age, it refers to their age as at September 15 of their draft year which means anyone listed as 19 would be on their second time in the draft and so on.


----------



## Gsus

TheRebelBully said:


> I'm excited for this draft already as a Flyers fan. I expect the Flyer to pick between 10-14 this season, just missing out on a playoff spot. We can add a much needed LW prospect to our pipeline. I can see Laine being the Flyers pick.




If the Flyers pick around that range, Laine is not going to be there. I expect him to go in the TOP5. If he gets his skating better, the sky is really the limit. 

Today in Champions Hockey League, Laine scored 2goals and an assist. There you go: 
1st: https://twitter.com/Leinonen24/status/634425767707938816
2nd: https://twitter.com/Leinonen24/status/634441813357690881
assist: https://twitter.com/Leinonen24/status/634419977907474432

That release is one of the better if not the best in his age group. And better than most of finnish NHLers.


----------



## StroShow

who are the top goalies in this draft ?


----------



## Get North

Croz87 said:


> who are the top goalies in this draft ?



Evan Fitzpatrick just had a 50 save game preformance against Rouyn-Noranda. He's one along with Sawchenko, Hart, Wells are the top Canadian goaltenders. Wells backstopped Canada at the Ivan Hlinka, he was excellent but so was Hart who was great but couldn't be better. This is the year where Canadian goaltending will start to show improvement.


----------



## Zaddy

Croz87 said:


> who are the top goalies in this draft ?




Filip Gustafsson from Sweden is pretty good.


----------



## phillipsj89

According to a few scouts that have seen him play in the presason... Bartek Bison may have a shot at going mid-late rounds.

Big, physical, talented forward. He will have to put together an impressive season, but it looks like he will be able to adapt to the NA style pretty quickly.


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

Anyone have anything about Vince loschiavo (Kootenay ice, Whl)??


----------



## Ringing Iron

Croz87 said:


> who are the top goalies in this draft ?





Dylan Wells and Evan Cormier are two good ones to watch from the O


----------



## Episkey

Thought I'd leave this here. Preliminary consensus rankings for the 2016 draft. Sources are Hockey Prospect, Draft Buzz, Future Considerations, Craig Button, McKeen's, and The Next Ones.

http://www.deadlywaters.net/home/preliminary-consensus-rankings-for-2016-nhl-draft


----------



## MichaelJ

This year might not be viewed as highly as last year, but there still projects to be a lot of Forward talent - Matthews, JP, Tkachuk, Sokolov, Laine, Jones, Gauthier, and others not mentioned. Plenty of potential top6 guys.


----------



## Woodhouse

Bumping this so the individual threads can stick to simply Matthews, Chychrun, PuljujÃ¤rvi, Laine, etc. respectively.


----------



## voxel

Those YouTube highlights show amazing speed and strength (Matthews and PuljujÃ¤rvi) but zero finish. Is that the red flag with these two prospects?


----------



## Teukka

voxel said:


> Those YouTube highlights show amazing speed and strength (Matthews and PuljujÃ¤rvi) but zero finish. Is that the red flag with these two prospects?



At the time of the last U20 (where the clips are from), I would have mentioned that Puljujarvi hit something like eight posts, had the puck bounce right over his blade during an empty net scoring change at least twice, etc., in other words had insanely bad luck.

Right now, though, Puljujarvi seems to be in a stagnated state, so he really needs to wake up in order to be in the same category as, say, Matthews and Laine.


----------



## kelsier

Watched a lot of Laine and a bit of PuljujÃ¤rvi and Matthews. The two are ahead of Laine in speed. Also PuljujÃ¤rvi has struggled a bit with the start. Not really sure what they are doing in KÃ¤rpÃ¤t (barely saw the kid on the ice last Saturday). Regardless of not being able to match up with skating Laine has been phenomenal and could have triple the points in his first games and I think he has the most skill of the punch. Anyone who hasn't seen this kid play should definately go fetch a stream for Thursday's game. Not really sure who should have the edge at the moment if position was excluded.


----------



## Leviathan899

Teukka said:


> At the time of the last U20 (where the clips are from), I would have mentioned that Puljujarvi hit something like eight posts, had the puck bounce right over his blade during an empty net scoring change at least twice, etc., in other words had insanely bad luck.
> 
> Right now, though, Puljujarvi seems to be in a stagnated state, so he really needs to wake up in order to be in the same category as, say, Matthews and Laine.




You're right for sure that he was unlucky and was clearly snakebitten. But you can tell he sort of rushes things when he gets in tight and just doesn't hold onto it that extra half second to a second to freeze the defender or goalie. Would make him a much more productive player, because he's got elite acceleration and wheels. His hands in traffic are also quite good. He has everything you want in a top scorer, just needs to be more patient with the puck IMO. He even hounds the puck and goes and gets it back.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

GenLeaf89 said:


> You're right for sure that he was unlucky and was clearly snakebitten. *But you can tell he sort of rushes things when he gets in tight and just doesn't hold onto it that extra half second to a second to freeze the defender or goalie*. Would make him a much more productive player, because he's got elite acceleration and wheels. His hands in traffic are also quite good. He has everything you want in a top scorer, just needs to be more patient with the puck IMO. He even hounds the puck and goes and gets it back.




That makes a lot of sense. How coachable is impatience?


----------



## Risingwind

teravaineSAROS said:


> How coachable is impatience?




It should get better with age and experience. I think Pulju is doing exceptionally well all things considered, just that he's probably not going to go 1st overall in the draft. Part of the reason might be that he has been a bit too good in the junior leagues and never had to fight for his life just to get ice time. He'll have to struggle through it eventually and now is a great time to start doing so.


----------



## Erikfromfin

Lot of people including myself propably expected PuljujÃ¤rvi take another leap for this season and thats why he was candidate and still is for 1OA. But he hasn't taken that step and same issues are on his game instead Laine took huge leap forward. Ill give benefit of doubt until WJC, you could see Rantanen was kinda similiar as PuljujÃ¤rvi, played hard compete well and do everything right except pot up the points. Only in WJC and after that he exploded.

Bob McKenzies top15 for 2016 draft on "thurdsay


----------



## Leviathan899

teravaineSAROS said:


> That makes a lot of sense. How coachable is impatience?




I think it is definitely coachable, and has a lot to do with just not being totally confident enough in yourself. Not saying Jesse isn't confident, he surely is, but just knowing you don't have to rush things so much when you're in good opportunities. 

Dale Hawerchuk always tells offensive players that the one thing that makes goalies uncomfortable is the uncertainty of when they will shoot, or deke. If Jesse just holds onto it slightly longer, he'll get goalies and defenders to react first and then he's in control of what happens next. Like I said, he has all the tools you want, and that the patience thing is a nitpicking thing which I'm guilty of doing, but it would make a difference for him IMO.


----------



## Risingwind

GenLeaf89 said:


> the one thing that makes goalies uncomfortable is the uncertainty of when they will shoot, or deke.




I agree with this 100%. Looking at the WJC PuljujÃ¤rvi highlights you could see him stick high in the air waiting for a one-timer. I think it's psychologically easy for a goalie when you see players commit like that, no matter how heavy their shot is. At least you can be totally sure that he will need to lower the stick before doing anything else intelligent than shoot the puck. The goalie always needs to react - If they commit first then they're trending towards playing themselves out of the situation and a skilled skater will abuse this endlessly. 

Definitely a good piece of advice which isn't so simple when applying it in real game play.


----------



## voxel

PuljujÃ¤rvi reminds me of Voracek/Nash from the YT highlights. He doesn't seem to possess the puck skill of a P.Kane/McDavid and for a No.1 overall I would choose hockey IQ and skill over physical gifts.


----------



## startainfection*

wasnt sean day given excptional player status into the ohl? gonna be weird if he isnt taken first


----------



## Huokaus

RockTheBarc said:


> wasnt sean day given excptional player status into the ohl? gonna be weird if he isnt taken first




From what I've heard he's fallen off a cliff, so he might not even get drafted in the first round.


----------



## Hero

Tried watching some Matthews.

Honestly so far he doesn't look much different than Eichel.


----------



## BoHorvat 53

Lucbourdon said:


> If I had #1 overall, I would draft Jesse PuljujÃ¤rvi without even thinking about it. Easily the most elite prospect in the draft, Matthews is great, but this guy has game breaking skill and toolkit




Centre vs. rw


----------



## Juxtaposer

Right now I have Matthews > Puljujarvi > Chychrun but I honestly would not be shocked if it were any permutation of those three when the draft rolls around. Three special talents. Laine and Sokolov are also, but I really don't see those two as legitimate first overall candidates.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

TheJuxtaposer said:


> Right now I have Matthews > Puljujarvi > Chychrun but I honestly would not be shocked if it were any permutation of those three when the draft rolls around. Three special talents. Laine and Sokolov are also, but I really don't see those two as legitimate first overall candidates.




The majority of people who watched Finnish Liiga games think Laine is better PuljujÃ¤rvi.

Then again the opinion keeps changing


----------



## FrozenJagrt

RockTheBarc said:


> wasnt sean day given excptional player status into the ohl? gonna be weird if he isnt taken first




Didn't even go first in the OHL draft. Not surprising, all the tools and no tool box. 

I'm curious to know why Gauthier hasn't gotten more attention.


----------



## thomast

There is no way that PuljujÃ¤rvi should be over Laine at this point.


----------



## SwissLeaf

teravaineSAROS said:


> The majority of people who watched Finnish Liiga games think Laine is better PuljujÃ¤rvi.
> 
> Then again the opinion keeps changing




I had the same impression at the U18 in Switzerland. I've just seen 2 games of the Finnish team, but I liked Laine more... but PuljujÃ¤rvi was great as well.


----------



## FinPanda

1. Matthews
2. Chychrun
3. Laine
4. Tkachuk
5. PuljujÃ¤rvi

My top 5 at the moment. Sokolov maybe my 6th or even 5th before PuljujÃ¤rvi.


----------



## Looney Toonies

If you had the #2 pick this coming season, and had all the info at the current time would you rather pick Chychrun/Puljujarvi?


----------



## wings5

Looney Toonies said:


> If you had the #2 pick this coming season, and had all the info at the current time would you rather pick Chychrun/Puljujarvi?




Chychrun, has a little injury history but I have more questions about Puljujarvi atm.


----------



## Gabranth

wings5 said:


> Chychrun, has a little injury history but I have more questions about Puljujarvi atm.




PuljujÃ¤rvi will fall if he doesn't pick up his game, but on the otherhand Laine is raising.


----------



## SpinninRodIntoArmpit

Looney Toonies said:


> If you had the #2 pick this coming season, and had all the info at the current time would you rather pick Chychrun/Puljujarvi?




Neither. But if I have to pick from those two, I'd pick Chychrun.


----------



## Maplebeasts

Looney Toonies said:


> If you had the #2 pick this coming season, and had all the info at the current time would you rather pick Chychrun/Puljujarvi?




Patrik Laine.


----------



## Wheat Thins

Looney Toonies said:


> If you had the #2 pick this coming season, and had all the info at the current time would you rather pick Chychrun/Puljujarvi?



Chychrun


----------



## GeorgeLeafer12

Alex DeBrincat's name is going up in the list of top prospects,why?
heres the reason

5 GOALS

4 GOALS


----------



## flamebird

Dont be surprised if Max Jones goes ahead of M. Tkachuk despite majority of rankings.


----------



## mcpw

flamebird said:


> Dont be surprised if Max Jones goes ahead of M. Tkachuk despite majority of rankings.




I would be very surprised.


----------



## Fogelhund

flamebird said:


> Dont be surprised if Max Jones goes ahead of M. Tkachuk despite majority of rankings.




Why would you suggest this?


----------



## flamebird

Fogelhund said:


> Why would you suggest this?




M. Jones is the better all-around, 200-ft player than M. Tkachuk. While Tkachuk is much more dynamic offensively, Jones still has the same, if not a greater impact on his team. He's used in all situations and excels (EV, PK, PP). People who havent seen both play live and strictly track these players from their stats will most likely be biased because of Tkachuks numbers. The way M. Jones is playing right now merits close attention as its only a matter of time before it clicks on the scoresheet. 

**Anybody who has watched London play this year will notice their breakout is very similar to Chicago Blackhawks whereby there are few fowards in the zone and are higher up to stretch the defense. Tkachuk is usually the high forward giving a hard read on his defensive zone coverage (not used on the PK either)***

I can go much more in depth comparing the two, but for now that is my 2 cents


----------



## Leviathan899

flamebird said:


> M. Jones is the better all-around, 200-ft player than M. Tkachuk. While Tkachuk is much more dynamic offensively, Jones still has the same, if not a greater impact on his team. He's used in all situations and excels (EV, PK, PP). People who havent seen both play live and strictly track these players from their stats will most likely be biased because of Tkachuks numbers. The way M. Jones is playing right now merits close attention as its only a matter of time before it clicks on the scoresheet.
> 
> **Anybody who has watched London play this year will notice their breakout is very similar to Chicago Blackhawks whereby there are few fowards in the zone and are higher up to stretch the defense. Tkachuk is usually the high forward giving a hard read on his defensive zone coverage (not used on the PK either)***
> 
> I can go much more in depth comparing the two, but for now that is my 2 cents




Crouse is a better prospect than Jones, and he went 11. Many hated the idea of teams using a top 10 pick on Crouse, so unless you feel this draft is significantly weaker, Jones doesn't deserve to be a top 10 pick IMO. More likely a 15-30 guy.


----------



## flamebird

GenLeaf89 said:


> Crouse is a better prospect than Jones, and he went 11. Many hated the idea of teams using a top 10 pick on Crouse, so unless you feel this draft is significantly weaker, Jones doesn't deserve to be a top 10 pick IMO. More likely a 15-30 guy.




Jones has a better offensive skillset than Crouse. I personally wouldve used a top 10 pick on Crouse, possibly has high as 4.


----------



## flamebird

GenLeaf89 said:


> Crouse is a better prospect than Jones, and he went 11. Many hated the idea of teams using a top 10 pick on Crouse, so unless you feel this draft is significantly weaker, Jones doesn't deserve to be a top 10 pick IMO. More likely a 15-30 guy.




Jones also gets around the ice better much than Crouse


----------



## The Winter Soldier

Clayton Keller. This is a very impressive kid. We will see how much his draft stock rises as the year goes on. Have a feeling he will be one of the USA's best juniors at the Worlds.


----------



## Dhockey16

So, do most of you folks still have Alex DeBrincat going outside of the first round? From everything I can find online, it seems like very few grade him as a first round pick. 

Not that I agree or disagree (I think he's early second round material at his current size, one of those guys that could easily sneak into the latter half of the first round though) but the way it looks now he's a strong favorite to lead the OHL in scoring. His strongest competition will miss games at the WJC. 

Point is, we may be on the verge of seeing a newly draft eligible player lead the OHL in scoring and fall outside of the first round. This is an anomaly. In most years, an OHL veteran or otherwise 18+ yr old player leads the league in scoring. When a first time draft eligible player _does_ lead the league in scoring it signifies an elite talent and a top 5 prospect. In the past 10 years the only first time draft eligible players to lead the OHL or come very close are Pat Kane, John Tavares, Tyler Seguin, Taylor Hall, Ryan Strome and last year D.Strome/Marner/McDavid. Four #1's, a #2, a #3, a #4, and a #5.

Did some digging. Unless I missed something, the only guy in OHL History to lead the league in points in his draft year and *not* go in the First Round is Kyle Wellwood in 2001. Corey Locke was skipped over his first go-around in the draft and the next year easily won the OHL scoring title. He went somewhere in one of the middle rounds. 

OHL dominance in that critical 18 year old season essentially guarantees a player will be picked high and is a damn good indicator they'll have a prosperous NHL career as well. DeBrincat could be a real steal as a potential 1st line player in the late first/early second - could be a guy who sees his best days in the Swiss League. Will be interesting to see what happens with him either as way, not only as an Erie fan but as a fan of the draft in general. Does anyone have any player comparisons for him? I can't put my finger on one. Curious what yinz think. 

Edit: Add Joe Thornton and Jason Spezza as guys right at the top of the OHL points race in their draft year who were picked high. #1 and #2, respectively


----------



## Zaddy

Dhockey16 said:


> So, do most of you folks still have Alex DeBrincat going outside of the first round? From everything I can find online, it seems like very few grade him as a first round pick.
> 
> Not that I agree or disagree (I think he's early second round material at his current size, one of those guys that could easily sneak into the latter half of the first round though) but the way it looks now he's a strong favorite to lead the OHL in scoring. His strongest competition will miss games at the WJC.
> 
> Point is, we may be on the verge of seeing a newly draft eligible player lead the OHL in scoring and fall outside of the first round. This is an anomaly. In most years, an OHL veteran or otherwise 18+ yr old player leads the league in scoring. When a first time draft eligible player _does_ lead the league in scoring it signifies an elite talent and a top 5 prospect. In the past 10 years the only first time draft eligible players to lead the OHL or come very close are Pat Kane, John Tavares, Tyler Seguin, Taylor Hall, Ryan Strome and last year D.Strome/Marner/McDavid. Four #1's, a #2, a #3, a #4, and a #5.
> 
> Did some digging. Unless I missed something, the only guy in OHL History to lead the league in points in his draft year and *not* go in the First Round is Kyle Wellwood in 2001. Corey Locke was skipped over his first go-around in the draft and the next year easily won the OHL scoring title. He went somewhere in one of the middle rounds.
> 
> OHL dominance in that critical 18 year old season essentially guarantees a player will be picked high and is a damn good indicator they'll have a prosperous NHL career as well. DeBrincat could be a real steal as a potential 1st line player in the late first/early second - could be a guy who sees his best days in the Swiss League. Will be interesting to see what happens with him either as way, not only as an Erie fan but as a fan of the draft in general. Does anyone have any player comparisons for him? I can't put my finger on one. Curious what yinz think.
> 
> Edit: Add Joe Thornton and Jason Spezza as guys right at the top of the OHL points race in their draft year who were picked high. #1 and #2, respectively




I've been skeptical of DeBrincat going in the 1st round but he just keeps producing and it's starting to get real hard not to consider him for a spot in the top30. I just hope he can grow an inch or two before it's all said and done. Either way he's definitely in the conversation now, if he wasn't already before.


----------



## amack081

Dhockey16 said:


> So, do most of you folks still have Alex DeBrincat going outside of the first round? From everything I can find online, it seems like very few grade him as a first round pick.
> 
> Not that I agree or disagree (I think he's early second round material at his current size, one of those guys that could easily sneak into the latter half of the first round though) but the way it looks now he's a strong favorite to lead the OHL in scoring. His strongest competition will miss games at the WJC.
> 
> Point is, we may be on the verge of seeing a newly draft eligible player lead the OHL in scoring and fall outside of the first round. This is an anomaly. In most years, an OHL veteran or otherwise 18+ yr old player leads the league in scoring. When a first time draft eligible player _does_ lead the league in scoring it signifies an elite talent and a top 5 prospect. In the past 10 years the only first time draft eligible players to lead the OHL or come very close are Pat Kane, John Tavares, Tyler Seguin, Taylor Hall, Ryan Strome and last year D.Strome/Marner/McDavid. Four #1's, a #2, a #3, a #4, and a #5.
> 
> Did some digging. Unless I missed something, the only guy in OHL History to lead the league in points in his draft year and *not* go in the First Round is Kyle Wellwood in 2001. Corey Locke was skipped over his first go-around in the draft and the next year easily won the OHL scoring title. He went somewhere in one of the middle rounds.
> 
> OHL dominance in that critical 18 year old season essentially guarantees a player will be picked high and is a damn good indicator they'll have a prosperous NHL career as well. DeBrincat could be a real steal as a potential 1st line player in the late first/early second - could be a guy who sees his best days in the Swiss League. Will be interesting to see what happens with him either as way, not only as an Erie fan but as a fan of the draft in general. Does anyone have any player comparisons for him? I can't put my finger on one. Curious what yinz think.
> 
> Edit: Add Joe Thornton and Jason Spezza as guys right at the top of the OHL points race in their draft year who were picked high. #1 and #2, respectively




For me, DeBrincat reminds me of a former WHL small offensive dynamo in Oliver Bjorkstrand. Like Bjorkstrand has previously, DeBrincat plays on a high scoring team with other very top end talents. Their size and the fact that they play(ed) on highly offensive teams makes for a hard read for NHL scouts due to their amazing point totals. Some scouts may love the potential whereas some may think his talents won't translate to the NHL level.

If I remember correctly, Bjorkstrand was a 3rd round pick. I believe that DeBrincat is a candidate to go before the 3rd round, but I would expect the team drafting him to have multiple top 90 picks to mitigate the risk or be a team that doesn't have a first round pick and swing for the fences (much like Pitts did last season with Sprong).


----------



## flamebird

Dhockey16 said:


> So, do most of you folks still have Alex DeBrincat going outside of the first round? From everything I can find online, it seems like very few grade him as a first round pick.
> 
> Not that I agree or disagree (I think he's early second round material at his current size, one of those guys that could easily sneak into the latter half of the first round though) but the way it looks now he's a strong favorite to lead the OHL in scoring. His strongest competition will miss games at the WJC.
> 
> Point is, we may be on the verge of seeing a newly draft eligible player lead the OHL in scoring and fall outside of the first round. This is an anomaly. In most years, an OHL veteran or otherwise 18+ yr old player leads the league in scoring. When a first time draft eligible player _does_ lead the league in scoring it signifies an elite talent and a top 5 prospect. In the past 10 years the only first time draft eligible players to lead the OHL or come very close are Pat Kane, John Tavares, Tyler Seguin, Taylor Hall, Ryan Strome and last year D.Strome/Marner/McDavid. Four #1's, a #2, a #3, a #4, and a #5.
> 
> Did some digging. Unless I missed something, the only guy in OHL History to lead the league in points in his draft year and *not* go in the First Round is Kyle Wellwood in 2001. Corey Locke was skipped over his first go-around in the draft and the next year easily won the OHL scoring title. He went somewhere in one of the middle rounds.
> 
> OHL dominance in that critical 18 year old season essentially guarantees a player will be picked high and is a damn good indicator they'll have a prosperous NHL career as well. DeBrincat could be a real steal as a potential 1st line player in the late first/early second - could be a guy who sees his best days in the Swiss League. Will be interesting to see what happens with him either as way, not only as an Erie fan but as a fan of the draft in general. Does anyone have any player comparisons for him? I can't put my finger on one. Curious what yinz think.
> 
> Edit: Add Joe Thornton and Jason Spezza as guys right at the top of the OHL points race in their draft year who were picked high. #1 and #2, respectively




I have a mid-first round grade on him and should be off the board by the middle of the 2nd round at the very very latest. 

Perfect Team: Anaheim Ducks - he has the talent to step straight into a TOP-6 nhl role but will need the right team to select him. Hes not gonna be your primary offensive driver in the NHL but plays a style that complements scoring forwards. A line combo of DeBrincat - Getzlaf - Perry would cause tons of havoc ( i'm a Maple Leafs homer, Blues fan, no bias at all)


----------



## Episkey

November consensus rankings from five sources (ISS, Hockey Prospect, Draft Buzz, Future Considerations, Craig Button).

http://www.deadlywaters.net/home/november-consensus-rankings-for-2016-nhl-draft


----------



## BacklundtoBartschi*

Is Pulju the best sniper in this draft?

Calgary really needs a dynamic forward with a heavy shot.


----------



## SpinninRodIntoArmpit

BacklundtoBartschi* said:


> Is Pulju the best sniper in this draft?




No. But he's probably the best dynamic forward with a heavy shot.


----------



## 91Kadri91*

Finnish Tank Support said:


> No. But he's probably the best dynamic forward with a heavy shot.




Who do your prefer: Laine or PuljujÃ¤rvi?


----------



## Teukka

BacklundtoBartschi* said:


> Calgary really needs a dynamic forward with a heavy shot.



That sounds more like the description of Laine than Puljujarvi. Puljujarvi does have a fantastic shot, but Laine is on an entirely different level with his (it's basically the one asset, maybe alongside puck protection skills, that makes it a competition between the two). Puljujarvi is somewhat ahead on the defensive side of things, partly because he just is more agile and at least until very recently seemed to play a more disciplined game than Laine. Laine has stepped both of those up a notch, though.

They're both underrated playmakers who will see their assist charts go up once they get NHL-level people capitalizing on their passes. Puljujarvi's passes are ridiculously crisp, and Laine seems to always make the right decision (despite it usually being "shoot, boy" because, well...).


----------



## SpinninRodIntoArmpit

91Kadri91 said:


> Who do your prefer: Laine or PuljujÃ¤rvi?




Laine, though Pulju has played much better recently to how his game was at the start of this season. Laine is just too skilled to pass.


----------



## kelsier

A tough call. It's nearly impossible to tell which one will have a better career while both posses that franchise potential. I'm leaning towards Laine personally, but who's to say PuljujÃ¤rvi couldn't be the next Kovalchuk (with the less meaner look). It's a matter of preference at this point.


----------



## Siamese Dream

Does anyone know if Sam Duggan (Orebro J18/J20) is on the radar at all at this point?

Leads his J18 team in points (9th overall in league) and has been playing on the first line the last few games in J20


----------



## Brock

http://ohlprospects.blogspot.ca/2015/11/sunday-top-10-under-radar-draft.html

10 (plus 4 HM's) OHL guys currently flying under the radar a bit. I think a couple of these guys are dark horses for the first round come June.


----------



## Fogelhund

flamebird said:


> M. Jones is the better all-around, 200-ft player than M. Tkachuk. While Tkachuk is much more dynamic offensively, Jones still has the same, if not a greater impact on his team. He's used in all situations and excels (EV, PK, PP). People who havent seen both play live and strictly track these players from their stats will most likely be biased because of Tkachuks numbers. The way M. Jones is playing right now merits close attention as its only a matter of time before it clicks on the scoresheet.
> 
> **Anybody who has watched London play this year will notice their breakout is very similar to Chicago Blackhawks whereby there are few fowards in the zone and are higher up to stretch the defense. Tkachuk is usually the high forward giving a hard read on his defensive zone coverage (not used on the PK either)***
> 
> I can go much more in depth comparing the two, but for now that is my 2 cents




Ok... I understand. Your personal preference is for safer, 200ft players, such as Jones and Crouse... We all have our bias, but typically the top ten is reserved for players who have elite potential particularly in forwards with they are looking for elite offensive potential, which in all probability neither of these do. No team is going to pick an all around ppg Junior player, when a 2ppg player is on the board, of close to the same size, speed... etc...


----------



## The Winter Soldier

Looking fwd to some of the draft eligible 17 year olds play at the Worlds, especially for the higher profile nations like Sweden, Finland, USA and Canada. 

It usually augers well that they are highly regarded playing in a 18- 19 year old tourney.

Laine,
Puljujarvi
Nylander
*Keller*
Debrincat
Matthews
Tkachuk
Chychrun


----------



## thethinglonger

Very much looking forward to seeing Kieffer Bellows play in the WJC for the US. He's looking like a phenomenal goal-scorer


----------



## ChiGuySez

Not particularly liking the '16 class overall. Certainly doesn't seem to have the depth of '15.


----------



## Daximus

ChiGuySez said:


> Not particularly liking the '16 class overall. Certainly doesn't seem to have the depth of '15.




Definitely not but I think there is plenty to be excited about with the top 15 or so.


----------



## Sundinisagod

thethinglonger said:


> Very much looking forward to seeing Kieffer Bellows play in the WJC for the US. He's looking like a phenomenal goal-scorer




As they say, the apple doesn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## kelsier

DaximusPrimus said:


> Definitely not but I think there is plenty to be excited about with the top 15 or so.




The top 2 or maybe even top 5 picks are really really good. Laine and Matthews make a damn fine front runners with the likes of Chychrun, PuljujÃ¤rvi and Tkachuk following up. There are plenty of other talent too in the top10-15, as mentioned. Not quite sure about the bottom half but 2016 should be a pretty good year if you have a high draft position no doubt about it.


----------



## Episkey

December consensus rankings for 2016 NHL Draft (ISS, Hockey Prospect, McKeen's, Future Considerations, Draft Buzz, Damien Cox):

http://www.deadlywaters.net/home/december-consensus-rankings-for-2016-nhl-draft


----------



## AmericanDream

Episkey said:


> December consensus rankings for 2016 NHL Draft (ISS, Hockey Prospect, McKeen's, Future Considerations, Draft Buzz, Damien Cox):
> 
> http://www.deadlywaters.net/home/december-consensus-rankings-for-2016-nhl-draft




nice work, like the snowfall in the background!!


----------



## Love

Episkey said:


> December consensus rankings for 2016 NHL Draft (ISS, Hockey Prospect, McKeen's, Future Considerations, Draft Buzz, Damien Cox):
> 
> http://www.deadlywaters.net/home/december-consensus-rankings-for-2016-nhl-draft




Why is Cox allowed to be considered credible


----------



## Episkey

AmericanDream said:


> nice work, like the snowfall in the background!!



Thanks!



Love said:


> Why is Cox allowed to be considered credible



Well, Craig Button hasn't released his December rankings yet and I wanted to get another set in. I'm not necessarily looking for the most 'credible' rankings, especially this early before the draft when monthly rankings are few and far between.


----------



## keon

Episkey said:


> December consensus rankings for 2016 NHL Draft (ISS, Hockey Prospect, McKeen's, Future Considerations, Draft Buzz, Damien Cox):
> 
> http://www.deadlywaters.net/home/december-consensus-rankings-for-2016-nhl-draft




Great work Thank you


----------



## Bhrangerfan0809

*NHL ETAs for Top 2016 Draft Prospects*

Which seasons do you think the following 2016 Draft Prospects will crack their respective NHL teams' rosters? 

Austin Matthews
Jakob Chychrun
Patrik Laine
Jesse Puljujarvi
Matthew Tkachuk
Julien Gauthier
Alexander Nylander
Olli Juolevi
Pierre-Luc Dubois
Michael McLeod
Tyler Benson
Mikhail Sergachev
Max Jones
Tyson Jost
Dante Fabbro
Kieffer Bellows
Logan Brown
Clayton Keller
Jake Bean
Dmitri Sokolov


----------



## clunk

Austin Matthews: 2016/17
Jakob Chychrun: 2017/18
Patrik Laine 2016/17
Jesse Puljujarvi 2016/17
Matthew Tkachuk 2017/18
Julien Gauthier 2017/18
Alexander Nylander 2018/19
Olli Juolevi 2017/18
Pierre-Luc Dubois 2018/19
Michael McLeod 2017/18
Tyler Benson 2018/19
Mikhail Sergachev 2018/19
Max Jones 2018/19
Tyson Jost 2019/20
Dante Fabbro 2019/20
Kieffer Bellows 2019/20
Logan Brown 2017/18
Clayton Keller 2019/20
Jake Bean 2018/19
Dmitri Sokolov 2019/20

imo


----------



## landy92mack29

Bhrangerfan0809 said:


> Which seasons do you think the following 2016 Draft Prospects will crack their respective NHL teams' rosters?
> 
> Austin Matthews 16-17
> Jakob Chychrun 16-17
> Patrik Laine 16-17
> Jesse Puljujarvi 16-17
> Matthew Tkachuk 17-18
> Julien Gauthier 17-18
> Alexander Nylander 18-19
> Olli Juolevi 18-19
> Pierre-Luc Dubois 17-18
> Michael McLeod 18-19
> Tyler Benson 18-19
> Mikhail Sergachev 17-18
> Max Jones 18-19
> Tyson Jost 19-20
> Dante Fabbro 19-20
> Kieffer Bellows 19-20
> Logan Brown 18-19
> Clayton Keller 19-20
> Jake Bean 19-20
> Dmitri Sokolov 19-20




....


----------



## The Winter Soldier

If anything the World Juniors has shown us. Maybe past Mcdavid and Eichel in 2015. The 2016 draft class is just as good or atleast the likely top projected 5 picks are.

Matthews
Nylander
Pujujarvi 

All leading their teams in scoring. And all 3 teams are in the Semi finals.

Laine right there too.


----------



## SI90

I'm wondering if we see such a run on the forwards that Chyrchrun drops outside the top 5?

Teams maybe teing themselves they don't want to miss out on a potential elite forward. 

1.Matthews
Laine Puljarjarvi Tkachkuk Dubois Nylander Guathier Jones could all go top 10. 

Depending on the draft order it could be that perfect storm where a team takes Forward over D. Not saying Chyrchrun will have a Fowler like drop but who knows maybe slide to #5-9?

That means teams later will get good value on Juolevil, Fabbro and Sergychev.


----------



## Jabba11

Man, Patrik Laine looked like a monster next to our Captain #11.


----------



## The Winter Soldier

StrongIslanders90 said:


> I'm wondering if we see such a run on the forwards that Chyrchrun drops outside the top 5?
> 
> Teams maybe teing themselves they don't want to miss out on a potential elite forward.
> 
> 1.Matthews
> Laine Puljarjarvi Tkachkuk Dubois Nylander Guathier Jones could all go top 10.
> 
> Depending on the draft order it could be that perfect storm where a team takes Forward over D. Not saying Chyrchrun will have a Fowler like drop but who knows maybe slide to #5-9?
> 
> That means teams later will get good value on Juolevil, Fabbro and Sergychev.




I think Chyrchrun will most certain be a top 6 pick. It's hard to say, due to what happened to Jones and Hanifin. But scouts will love what he brings to a team. If a team needs a D man, then he will be too hard to pass on. 



> "I saw Chychrun a lot last year before his injury, and again after he returned, and he has an all-around game," Central Scouting's Al Jensen said. *"I haven't seen a young defenseman with this type of skill set in his draft year since Scott Stevens.* Jakob has that drive and determination, and when I look in his eyes you can see it. He's almost NHL-ready right now.
> 
> *"People will be very impressed with this kid; he's got a phenomenal shot, he's a leader and plays all situations, and his 1-on-1 coverage is great."*


----------



## King'sPawn

I've been working all weekend to make some shift by shift videos, for those who are familiar with my work last year.

I finished editing Chychrun and Matthews, but am having someone provide guest commentary for them. They aren't ready yet. I am rendering a video on Olli Juolevi as we speak.

Below are some of the videos I've made for this draft class. I know my own commentary still needs a lot of work, so be gentle with those


----------



## King'sPawn

Just published the Olli Juolevi video as well. I might take a bit of a break now! Enjoy.


----------



## The Winter Soldier

Just want to say this incase anyone comes in and says Matthews, Puljujarvi, Laine, or Alex Nylander are all busts because they went pointless in the semi final games today. 

One game does not make one player a bad, one game does not make one of all 4 bad prospects. 

All 4 in my mind have solidified themselves as top prospects for the 2016 draft.


----------



## BB88

The Mentalist said:


> Just want to say this incase anyone comes in and says Matthews, Puljujarvi, Laine, or Alex Nylander are all busts because they went pointless in the semi final games today.
> 
> One game does not make one player a bad, one game does not make one of all 4 bad prospects.
> 
> All 4 in my mind have solidified themselves as top prospects for the 2016 draft.




And our guys(finns) showed their defensive game today and played with heart, they weren't bad.


----------



## The Winter Soldier

BB88 said:


> And our guys(finns) showed their defensive game today and played with heart, they weren't bad.




All 4 of these guys are not bad. You do not need to score to play big in important games. Today is a new day with 2 medals on the line. Let's see how they do.


----------



## flamebird

Post WJHC Personal Rankings:

1. A. Matthews
2. J. Puljujarvi/P. Laine
3. J. Puljujarvi/P. Laine
4. J. Chychrun
5. A. Nylander

HM:
M. Tkachuk
O. Joulevi
M. McLeod
M. Jones
J. Gauthier


----------



## Gigantor The Goalie

In case anyone is interested in goalies there were two moves made before the QMJHL trade deadline that might be of interest:

Evan Fitzpatrick's back-up goalie was traded for a package essentially giving him the keys to the team. He's going to be ridden hard.

Antoine Samuel traded from one of the best teams in the QMJHL to the worst. Still a good goalie just has no chance of showing off in the playoffs now.


----------



## Regina Pat

StrongIslanders90 said:


> I'm wondering if we see such a run on the forwards that Chyrchrun drops outside the top 5?
> 
> Teams maybe teing themselves they don't want to miss out on a potential elite forward.
> 
> 1.Matthews
> Laine Puljarjarvi Tkachkuk Dubois Nylander Guathier Jones could all go top 10.
> 
> Depending on the draft order it could be that perfect storm where a team takes Forward over D. Not saying Chyrchrun will have a Fowler like drop but who knows maybe slide to #5-9?
> 
> That means teams later will get good value on Juolevil, Fabbro and Sergychev.




I could definitely see Chychrun dropping, depending on who is picking in what spot. I have Matthews, Laine, Puljujarvi, Tkachuk, Nylander all ahead and depending on the rest of the season, Joulevi and McLeod could challenge him too. On the other had, Nylander and Tkachuk aren't that much ahead of him, so he go back up into the top 5 easily.


----------



## Backhandshelf81

King'sPawn said:


> Below are some of the videos I've made for this draft class. I know my own commentary still needs a lot of work, so be gentle with those




Thanks for these.

It's funny, I watched the Puljujarvi one and actually came away more impressed with Laine.


----------



## King'sPawn

Backhandshelf81 said:


> Thanks for these.
> 
> It's funny, I watched the Puljujarvi one and actually came away more impressed with Laine.




No problem! Glad you enjoyed. I am working on an Asplund one, but had to start off when the computer crashed midway through 

I'm sure I'll be making a Laine video soon though!


----------



## Dubcanesfan

what does everyone think about yegor babenko? plays for lethbridge in the whl top rookie scoring leader. a great forward talent.


----------



## Cowumbus

*Which 2016 Draft Prospects are NHL Ready*

I Assme Mathews Laine and Pullijarvi are there more ?


----------



## FinPanda

PuljujÃ¤rvi isn't ready yet. I'd say only Matthews is ready.


----------



## Snowsii

FinPanda said:


> PuljujÃ¤rvi isn't ready yet. I'd say only Matthews is ready.




With Pulju's Vmax, i would say he's ready. Laine is also.


----------



## landy92mack29

Depends on how you want to define it. If NHL ready is the ability to play 15+ minutes unsheltered then I'd say only Matthews but if you define it as capable of playing in the NHL in some capacity then I'd add Laine, Puljujarvi and Chychrun to the list with an outside chance of Dubois, Gauthier and Tkachuk as well.


----------



## trick9

FinPanda said:


> PuljujÃ¤rvi isn't ready yet. I'd say only Matthews is ready.




TSN crew seemed rather certain that Puljujarvi and Laine are in the NHL next season.


----------



## FinPanda

trick9 said:


> TSN crew seemed rather certain that Puljujarvi and Laine are in the NHL next season.



If PuljujÃ¤rvi gains strenght and he has good summer, then maybe. But probably not.


----------



## BB88

trick9 said:


> TSN crew seemed rather certain that Puljujarvi and Laine are in the NHL next season.




Pasta at 167lbs was playing in the NHL at 18y and our best offensive guy on the 2nd half so I really can't see how at some point during the season they wouldn't be ready.

They have what 10 months to get stronger and the offseason will be huge for them.


----------



## Appleyard

Completely depends on what you mean by 'ready'.

Aaron Ekblad ready?
Valeri Nikushkin ready?
Sean Couturier ready?

Probably ~10 of the 1st round are 'capable' of playing in the NHL straight away and not being totally in over their heads... but dependant on role half of those guys would probably be damaged developmentally by doing so.


----------



## Captain Timo

Max Jones is probably ready but will end up in Jr to polish his offensive game (like crouse)


----------



## HockeyHistorian

Laine would be terrific on the PP already and I'm sure Puljujarvi could play in the NHL without hurting his team too much. Same goes for Matthews. Don't know about the others, except that Juolevi is not ready as he needs to add some strength and speed.


----------



## Regina Pat

I have Matthews and Laine as NHL ready. Baring a significant second half from anyone else, I leave it at that.


----------



## Snowsii

I started to wonder; That if Juolevi goes also in top10, is it the first time for a european country to have three players in top 10?


----------



## enj92

Snowsii said:


> I started to wonder; That if Juolevi goes also in top10, is it the first time for a european country to have three players in top 10?




First time for Finland? Sure. First time for european country? Not exactly.
First time, second time, third time and the last time.


----------



## ulvvf

Any draft eligable players that puts up big numbers but are still expected to go late? Like Garland, Timashov last season


----------



## NotNotALeafsFan

Which of the prospects projected to go first round, like to hit?


----------



## Bonin21

Tufte crushes people since he is so big.


----------



## Sputniker

Finnish site Jatkoaika published statistical analysis of PuljujÃ¤rvi and Laine also in English. Useful information about their first half in the Finnish League.

Dunno if this message break HFBoards rules, but anyway, worth reading.


----------



## Snowsii

Sputniker said:


> Finnish site Jatkoaika published statistical analysis of PuljujÃ¤rvi and Laine also in English. Useful information about their first half in the Finnish League.
> 
> Dunno if this message break HFBoards rules, but anyway, worth reading.




you mean this.. 
http://www.jatkoaika.com/Artikkeli/...ague-jesse-puljujärvi-and-patrik-laine/174753

IMO nothing wrong with posting usefull info at forums.. as they arent illegal streams.


----------



## Munchkin10

Top 17 nhl draft prospects, from central scouting...



http://www.si.com/nhl/2016/01/15/new-2016-nhl-draft-rankings-central-scouting-auston-matthews


----------



## Steve Kournianos

Munchkin10 said:


> Top 17 nhl draft prospects, from central scouting...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.si.com/nhl/2016/01/15/new-2016-nhl-draft-rankings-central-scouting-auston-matthews





The SI article refers to Seidel's company, which IMO are better than the NHL's own Central Scouting list (which the tweet referenced).

The midterm rankings should be interesting. Most NHL teams care less about them, as each teams scouting depts have their own draft lists and player rankings.

CSB's list is for fans and media.


----------



## Episkey

Here are the January consensus rankings for the 2016 draft:

http://www.deadlywaters.net/home/january-consensus-rankings-for-2016-nhl-draft


----------



## Munchkin10

DM23BK30 said:


> The SI article refers to Seidel's company, which IMO are better than the NHL's own Central Scouting list (which the tweet referenced).
> 
> The midterm rankings should be interesting. Most NHL teams care less about them, as each teams scouting depts have their own draft lists and player rankings.
> 
> CSB's list is for fans and media.




I personally like the fact that they have a lot more players. I track German prospects, and it's rare they are included in most rankings.


----------



## hawksfan50

Remember that the NHL Central Scouting uses 4 separate lists rather than 1 consolidated overall list...so we get NA skaters list,NA goalies list,Euro Skaters List and Euro Goalies List...
Their Mid-term list is always interesting to fuel more debate on this board as there are usually some wide discrepancies vs. other ranking orgs' lists...but the public does not get to see the scouts analysis of each draft prospector tge NHL Central Scouting lists...that analysis goes to each NHL team whose scouti g department then compare to tear own list and other ranking lists to get condirmation of their own scouts views of a prospect to draft.So it is useful to each NHL team as a comparitove tool to check their own assessment and IF there is some big difference then at least from the mid-term ranks there is time to re-check their own rankings by viewing the uncertain discrepancy with more viewings over tge last portion of the season ...so in thus sense of confirming or disputing their own scouts views on a prospect the NHL Central Scouting lists and analysis provide a valuable other opinion to firm up a consensus about a 0layers. .It still 8s a crap-shoot when projecting down the road. .but the more assessments you have the better you ought to avoid disastrous mistakes...or so the theory goes.


----------



## Rekus

hawksfan50 said:


> Remember that the NHL Central Scouting uses 4 separate lists rather than 1 consolidated overall list...so we get NA skaters list,NA goalies list,Euro Skaters List and Euro Goalies List...
> Their Mid-term list is always interesting to fuel more debate on this board as there are usually some wide discrepancies vs. other ranking orgs' lists...but the public does not get to see the scouts analysis of each draft prospector tge NHL Central Scouting lists...that analysis goes to each NHL team whose scouti g department then compare to tear own list and other ranking lists to get condirmation of their own scouts views of a prospect to draft.So it is useful to each NHL team as a comparitove tool to check their own assessment and IF there is some big difference then at least from the mid-term ranks there is time to re-check their own rankings by viewing the uncertain discrepancy with more viewings over tge last portion of the season ...so in thus sense of confirming or disputing their own scouts views on a prospect the NHL Central Scouting lists and analysis provide a valuable other opinion to firm up a consensus about a 0layers. .It still 8s a crap-shoot when projecting down the road. .but the more assessments you have the better you ought to avoid disastrous mistakes...or so the theory goes.




Thanks for this.


----------



## UsernameWasTaken

CSS midterm rankings have been released. Matthews and Tkachuk are the top international and north american skaters respectively

NHL Central Scouting - International skater rankings

NHL Central Scouting - North American skater rankings

NHL Central Scouting - International goalie rankings

NHL Central Scouting - North American goalie rankings


----------



## TT1

*List your top 10 "tiers" (2016 Draft)*

By tiers i mean group the players who you believe have shown a clear separation from the others (basically try to predict their draft range).

Personally i would never pass up on a player like Sergachev or Chychrun, theyre blue-line pillars. The following 4 players have clearly seperated themselves from the rest of the draft in my eyes. This year's top 10 is elite.

1) Matthews
2/3) Laine/Pulju
4/5/6/7) Sergachev/Chychrun/Dubois/Tkachuk
8/9/10) Nylander/Juolevi/McLeod

if you want, feel free to list players past #10
if we were to expand the list my next tier would include guys like Keller, Jost, Gauthier, Fabbro, Bellows, Rubtsov, Jones etc.

EDIT: March 6 tier update.



TT1 said:


> We're getting closer to the finish line and my list has drastically changed after a bunch of viewings. Currently in the process of watching London VOD's (Chuk and Juolevi), i'll have a better idea of where they are in a month or two.
> 
> That being said my tiers have changed, the top 7 have seperated themselves for me (up until tier 4), Dubois vs Laine is a close battle (and im starting to lean towards Dubois).
> 
> Chychrun is a lock at #2 for me, there's no way i wouldn't pick him at that spot, he's a franchise dman in the making. In the mold of Doughty/Ekblad, two way dman with an emphasis on his dgame, extremely good skater aswell. Won't have an issue covering both the speedsters and PWF's (or should i say stronger players) at the NHL lvl. Underrated slapper aswell which is a weapon that most elite dman need in the NHL. Too well rounded not to go #2.
> 
> Nylander has impressed me quite a bit, there's not alot i dont like in his game, elite vision/playmaking and he's fairly reliable defensively (which i didnt expect), plays on the PK. Too many tools not to like, possesses elite hands and a great shot aswell.
> 
> Gauthier is probably the most overlooked player in this year's draft, he really is the complete package, reminds me alot of Rick Nash. So big, strong, fast, extremely underrated offensive game, good hockey sense (natural goal scorer's instinct), very responsible defensively.. he might be the guy we look back to in a couple of years and ask "how did he end up going so late?". Definitely been my biggest riser along with Dubois.
> 
> Dubois, well.. he isnt a secret anymore. He's a defensively responsible, puck possession beast while being able to rack up 100 PIMS and possibly 100 points, you dont see that type of player everyday. Perfectly built player for the modern day NHL, hes rapidly catching up to the Finns.
> 
> Been a big fan of Sergachev since last year but he's been slumping for the past month/month and a half. Seems disinterested in the d-zone and puck watches too much, only time he wakes up is when he's in the o-zone. Dunno what's up with him lately but he has to step up his d-game, haven't liked his d-zone coverages.
> 
> Laine's been sliding for me, just seems very 1 dimensional at this point.. but you can't deny his offensive tools. His puck skills and scorer's instinct are very similar to Ovi's. I've just grown to like Pulju's game more, he's more of a puck possession/2way beast with a strong offensive game, in the mold of Dubois/Gauthier, they're all very multi-dimensional.
> 
> Tier 1:
> 
> 1. Matthews
> 
> Tier 2:
> 
> 2. Chychrun
> 
> Tier 3:
> 
> 3. Puljujarvi
> 4. Laine
> 5. Dubois
> 
> Tier 4:
> 
> 6. Nylander
> 7. Gauthier
> 
> Tier 5:
> 
> 8. Tkachuk
> 9. McLeod
> 10. Sergachev
> 11. Juolevi


----------



## WilliamNylander

Very similar to yours

Matthews

Laine
Puljujarvi

Chychrun
Sergachyov
Nylander
Tkachuk

Dubois
Keller
Juolevi


----------



## kelsier

Laine
------
Matthews
Puljujarvi
------
Chychrun
Sergachyov
Juolevi
Tkachuk
------
Keller
Nylander


----------



## Loffer

Forwards:

Matthews/Laine

Pulju/Tkachuk

Nylander/Timashov (oh, he is already drafted as high as 125th )


----------



## stempniaksen

Matthews

Puljujarvi/Laine/Chychrun

Tkachuk/Nylander/Dubois/Juolevi

Haven't seen enough of Sergachyov to have an informed decision. Assuming he falls into the 3rd group based on reputation.


----------



## mayfield7

Matthews
--------
Laine
Puljujarvi
--------
Chychrun
Juolevi
Tkachuk
Nylander
---------
Dubois
Sergachyov
Gauthier


----------



## Episkey

Matthews
-----------
Laine
Puljujarvi
-----------
Chychrun
Tkachuk
Nylander
-----------
Gauthier
McLeod
Sergachev
Juolevi


I'd have Dubois, Keller, and Jost as the next tier.


----------



## TT1

Episkey said:


> Matthews
> -----------
> Laine
> Puljujarvi
> -----------
> Chychrun
> Tkachuk
> Nylander
> -----------
> Gauthier
> McLeod
> Sergachev
> Juolevi
> 
> 
> I'd have Dubois, Keller, and Jost as the next tier.




yea the 10-15 selections are top notch aswell


----------



## tigervixxxen

Matthews
Laine, Puljujarvi, Tkachuk, Chychrun
Gauthier, Dubois, Nylander, McLeod, Juolevi, Sergachev


----------



## Backlund

kelsier said:


> Laine
> ------
> Matthews
> Puljujarvi
> ------
> Chychrun
> Sergachyov
> Juolevi
> Tkachuk
> ------
> Keller
> Nylander




This is probably the first time I've seen someone rank Laine above Matthews. Care to explain why?


----------



## TT1

Backlund said:


> This is probably the first time I've seen someone rank Laine above Matthews. Care to explain why?




so do McKeen's

http://www.mckeenshockey.com/prospects-blog/mckeens-2016-top-30-nhl-draft-rankings-jan-2016/


----------



## covfefe

1: Matthews

2-4: Laine/PuljujÃ¤rvi/Chychrun

5-9: Sergachev/Tkachuk/Juolevi/Dubois/Nylander

10-16: McLeod/Gauthier/Jost/Keller/Rubtsov/Bellows/McAvoy

Really don't see much separation between the 10th-16 slots. I like all of those players lots, but Jost and Keller ahead of the rest. Rubtsov is a really interesting player as well. 



I think when draft day rolls around we will see some surprises, as always. Especially with the concentration of high end D at the top of this draft. 

Will teams with more established bluelines pass up on a player like Sergachev or Juolevi if there are high end scoring forwards like Tkachuk/Nylander/Dubois/Gauthier available? Doesn't seem overly unrealistic.

lso wouldn't be overly surprised to see a team starved for D at the top end pass up on a really promising player (looking at you, Edmonton)


----------



## 1972

Mathews 

Lane 

Puljujarvi
Chychrun

Nylander
Tkachuk

Juolevi
McLeod
Gauthier 
Sergachev


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

TT1 said:


> so do McKeen's
> 
> http://www.mckeenshockey.com/prospects-blog/mckeens-2016-top-30-nhl-draft-rankings-jan-2016/




That's only one draft ranking by one draft agency.
Personally i won't give much value for that.

Rankings will change often before June and next months rankings are bit different again. 
As a Finn i wanna see Laine going 1st overall but that won't happen.

Matthews is and stays for 1st overall.
There's nothing what Laine and PuljujÃ¤rvi can do about it.


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

My TOP10

1 Matthews
2 Laine
3 PuljujÃ¤rvi
4 Tkachuk
5 Juolevi
6 Chychrun
7 Nylander
8 Sergachyov
9 Mcleod
10 Gauthier


----------



## UnknownNasty

1:Laine/Matthews
3-4: Puljujarvi, Chychrun
5-7: Nylander, Juolevi, Tkachuk
8-10: Dubois, Sergachyov, Gauthier


----------



## Sens of Anarchy

My TOP10

1 Matthews
2 Laine
3 PuljujÃ¤rvi


4 Dubois
5 Tkachuk
6 Chychrun

7 Juolevi
8 Sergachyov
9 Nylander
10 Keller


----------



## MackAttack26

1. Matthews
2. Laine, Puljujarvi
3. Chychrun, Tkachuk, Juolevi, Dubois, Nylander
4. Gauthier, Sergachyov, McLeod


----------



## Canada4Gold

Matthews
Laine/Puljujarvi
Nylander/Chychrun/Tkachuk/Juolevi
McLeod/Dubois/Gauthier/Sergachyov


----------



## keon

1 Matthews
2 Laine
3 Puljujarvi

4 Nylander
5 Tkachuk

6 Chychrun
7 Juolevi
8 Sergachyov


9 Dubois
10 Clayton Keller
11 Gauthier


----------



## landy92mack29

Matthews
Laine, Chychrun, Puljujarvi, Dubois
Nylander, Tkachuk, Gauthier, Mcleod, Juolevi, Sergachyov


----------



## enj92

1. Auston Matthews
------------------------
2. Patrik Laine
------------------------
3. Jesse Puljujarvi
4. Mikhail Sergachyov
5. Jakob Chychrun
------------------------
6. Alex Nylander
7. Clayton Keller
8. Olli Juolevi
9. Pierre-Luc Dubois
10. Matthew Tkachuk
------------------------
11. Julien Gauthier
12. Michael McLeod
13. German Rubtsov
14. Dante Fabbro
15. Kieffer Bellows
------------------------
16. Charlie McAvoy
17. Max Jones
18. Vitaly Abramov
------------------------
19. Tyson Jost
20. Sam Steel


----------



## Morgs

Matthews
Laine

Chychrun

PuljujÃ¤rvi
Nylander

Juolevi
Sergachyov

Keller
Mcleod
Tkachuk
Jones
Gauthier
Dubois


----------



## kelsier

Backlund said:


> This is probably the first time I've seen someone rank Laine above Matthews. Care to explain why?




Explained this so often I can almost memorize it. Anyway, firstly I see PuljujÃ¤rvi and Matthews being ~equal in terms of overall talent. Same with potential I have Matthews ahead of him only due to the fact he is a center man. If they'd both be wingers It'd be more tricky. PuljujÃ¤rvi is much more dynamic while Matthews has a better complete game and is more capable of using his shot in game. They're both elite when what comes to creating plays.

Now what comes to Laine, there's no one in the draft who can be called equal in terms of skill and ceiling. He has all the tools and knows how to use them. Even if he was stripped from his best asset (shooting ability) I think he would be a dangerous guy on the offensive zone only because of the ability to read the game in a very high level and making the right decisions most of the time. Add immense size, vision, passing, amazing hands and physical abilities and you got one of the best forward prospects in the decade. He has improved the complete game just like Matthews and can be all around asset. Anyway to my eye, Laine has no apparent weaknesses and could be the best goal scorer in the world one day while being able to play both ends. He was able to turn his worst weakness as a strength (skating) and it'd be foolish to think he couldn't improve the first few steps as well when he gets the right training program and NHL level coaching and nutrition. 

The Matthews hype has gone so long I think people have hard time seeing him anything but number one in this draft. However as we've seen from WJC as well as in Placid, Laine has been equal if not even better, and all this while being 7-8 months younger which is no slight factor. 

I can see that most teams are craving for that franchise center which normally is the first block to build that franchise. So I would imagine Matthews having better chances being the first guy walking down the podium. Still he isn't the BPA when all is said and done, as Laine's ceiling is just too high. I don't mind to be in the minority, but luckily there are some professionals who actually are sharing the sentiments here. If he keeps up this post WJC scoring rate in FEL anything is possible, but I don't even really care that much who gets to go where.


----------



## Stanleyjub

Janne Kuokkanen played his first professional league game today in Finnish 2nd tier league Mestis netting a 1+1 scoresheet for Hokki in a 6-0 win against RoKi.

Latest rankings show him 44th overall and 3rd best Finn forward in Button's list but only 27th in the Central Scouting's international skater list with six other forwards from Finland ahead of him.

Will be interesting to see how the rest of his season goes with the U18-champs as the main event in April for him.


----------



## Riggins

Episkey said:


> Here are the January consensus rankings for the 2016 draft:
> 
> http://www.deadlywaters.net/home/january-consensus-rankings-for-2016-nhl-draft




Thanks for these. Surprised the consensus on Juolevi puts him that low after the WJC.


----------



## Episkey

Riggins said:


> Thanks for these. Surprised the consensus on Juolevi puts him that low after the WJC.



A lot of sites didn't publish their post-WJC rankings until after I posted this. Juolevi will definitely be higher in February, I can tell you that.


----------



## LoveNHL

This draft is lacking centers. We got Matthews going as no 1. After that I cant see any other centers before Asplund and McLeod. That will most likely increase the value of the latter two.


----------



## enj92

LoveNHL said:


> This draft is lacking centers. We got Matthews going as no 1. After that I cant see any other centers before Asplund and McLeod. That will most likely increase the value of the latter two.




You clearly forgot about Keller and Rubtsov. I strongly believe they are respectively 2nd and 3rd best centers in this draft class.


----------



## BruinsPortugal

LoveNHL said:


> This draft is lacking centers. We got Matthews going as no 1. After that I cant see any other centers before Asplund and McLeod. That will most likely increase the value of the latter two.




Dubois is the best center after Matthews and Rubstov seems to have good potential.


----------



## enj92

BruinsPortugal said:


> Dubois is the best center after Matthews and Rubstov seems to have good potential.




And I in its turn forgot about Dubois. But I thought he plays more winger am I right?
There is another guy with great skills Kieffer Bellows who is listed as C/LW at eliteprospects. Steel and Brown are very good players as well.

Mikhail Maltsev is another stud from Russian U-18 Program. He formerly used to play LW, but now in the national team he actually plays center. Great size coupled with great skills and very good skating, almost PPG in MHL, 63.6% faceoff wins. Very exciting prospect.


----------



## Pavel Buchnevich

Tier 1(#1): Laine

Tier 2(#2): Matthews

Tier 3(#3-5): Chychrun, Puljujarvi, Rubtsov

Tier 4(#6-13): Jones, Sergachyov, Tkachuk, Gauthier, Dubois, Juolevi, McAvoy, Keller

Tier 5 (#14-21): Nylander, Fabbro, Jost, McLeod, Bellows, Debrincat, Dineen, Abramov


----------



## twistedsteel76

Laine

Matthews, Pulju

Sergachyev, Tkachuk, Dubois

Nylander, Chych, Juolevi

McLeod, Gauthier


----------



## Hagged

I think Matthews and Laine are closer to each other than Pulju. I think that considering Laine's late birthday, he has had equally impressive draft season, but as Matthews is ahead in development I see his floor higher. Laine has a lot to work on but he has an immense upside which is why I see him realistically being the only competitor for Matthews in this draft. Pulju is a considerable step below these players, but still a tier above the best D-men in the draft. After that putting the players in tiers is impossible (for a person like me with limited knowledge and time for live footage viewing).

Matthews
Laine
----
Puljujarvi
----
Sergachyov
Juolevi
----
Nylander
Chychrun
Tkachuck
(No real tiers for me from this point on, as the next names are essentially interchangeable)


----------



## Zaddy

Hagged said:


> I think Matthews and Laine are closer to each other than Pulju. I think that considering Laine's late birthday, he has had equally impressive draft season, but as Matthews is ahead in development I see his floor higher. Laine has a lot to work on but he has an immense upside which is why I see him realistically being the only competitor for Matthews in this draft. Pulju is a considerable step below these players, but still a tier above the best D-men in the draft.




Agree with this. I'm starting to think Laine is pretty close to Matthews. Laine has 27 points in 30 games playing in a stronger league and being quite a bit younger than Matthews who has 38 points in 30 games. Obviously points isn't everything but Laine is having a pretty impressive season overall and Matthews was only 2 days away from being in the previous draft. I think you have to take that into consideration when comparing these two guys. Matthews is the more well-rounded player and the safer bet but I think Laine's ceiling is quite a bit higher. At this point I wouldn't consider it preposterous if someone had Laine ranked #1 over Matthews.

Anyway, my tiers for the top10:

1. Matthews/Laine
2. PuljujÃ¤rvi
3. Sergachyov/Dubois
4. Tkachuk/Juolevi/Chychrun
5. Nylander/Keller

Then comes Jones/Gauthier/McLeod and Fabbro/Jost/Rubtsov probably.


----------



## FinPanda

Actually Laine has 27 points in 33 games, not in 30. 

Matthews and Laine are my top 2. I think PuljujÃ¤rvi hasn't locked 3rd, but if he continues playing like he has after WJC, he will be 3rd.


----------



## Zaddy

FinPanda said:


> Actually Laine has 27 points in 33 games, not in 30.
> 
> Matthews and Laine are my top 2. I think PuljujÃ¤rvi hasn't locked 3rd, but if he continues playing like he has after WJC, he will be 3rd.




Ya, my bad. Still it's impressive. 13 goals too.


----------



## Woodhouse

> In Saturday’s edition of Sportsnet Magazine Live on Sportsnet 590 The Fan, Ben Ennis, John Grigg and Gare Joyce discussed the top picks in the upcoming draft and how things will shake out in June.



http://assets3.sportsnet.ca/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/snml-on-upcoming-draft-prospects.mp3


----------



## Joe MacMillan

Top tier
Matthews
PuljujÃ¤rvi
Laine

2nd tier
Tkachuk
Nylander
Chychrun
Juolevi

3rd tier
Sergachyov
Dubois
Gauthier


----------



## kelsier

Woodhouse said:


> http://assets3.sportsnet.ca/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/snml-on-upcoming-draft-prospects.mp3




This is basically what has been discussed even in the HFboards during this past month regarding Matthews and the #1 pick in overall. He seems like being tied up there. Yet not only hockey fans, but also some scouts are viewing Laine with the one who has superior potential and as someone who may come out as the best player of the draft in the upcoming years. It's still interesting to hear scouts actually openly talking about it, instead of quietly considering the possibility behind the closed doors.


----------



## dlawong

While I really like the 2016 top 15 draft and definitely think very highly of Matthews and the two high flying Finnish wingers, I caution that fans do not get too hyped on them and expect instant success. Pro league like NHL is a tough grind and there is a lot more than just talent that is at stake. The transition from any other level to this league is not an easy one. The most important part beside the talent is the mental toughness and the willingness to be humbled and learn from the pro teammates and coaches on their team. They will be playing against very skilled and experience pro that can expose their weakness each shift and they will have to face the best goalies in the world and a lot of them are difficult to beat when they are in the zone. 

No matter who get drafted, there will be a transition period and they may face some adversity in the beginning. It is how they take the challenge in stride and keep working hard until they finally got to that comfort level without keep doing the things that may hurt their team. They need to be coach-able and keep improving their game through hard work both on and off the ice. There is no short cut to a very successful pro career.


----------



## Pajicz

Matthews
Laine

PuljujÃ¤rvi
Tkachuk
Chychrun

Juolevi
Nylander
Dubois

Sergachyov
McLeod


----------



## Gabranth

Laine
Matthews

PuljujÃ¤rvi
Chychrun
Tkachuk

Nylander
Juolevi
Dubois

Sergachyov
McLeod
Gauthier

You could argue about Laine, but he was has been impressive in Liiga and was REALLY impressive in WJC. Yeah, Matthews has also been very impressive, but I think Liiga is one level above NLA. Especially the scoring is higher in NLA. But it's really close IMO and people always prefer the Center over a Winger, but Laine is the #1 for me.


----------



## Keke

Matthews/Laine

PuljujÃ¤rvi

Chychrun
Tkachuk
Dubois
Sergachyov
Juolevi

Nylander
Keller


----------



## Sens of Anarchy

enj92 said:


> And I in its turn forgot about Dubois. But I thought he plays more winger am I right?
> There is another guy with great skills Kieffer Bellows who is listed as C/LW at eliteprospects. Steel and Brown are very good players as well.
> 
> Mikhail Maltsev is another stud from Russian U-18 Program. He formerly used to play LW, but now in the national team he actually plays center. Great size coupled with great skills and very good skating, almost PPG in MHL, 63.6% faceoff wins. Very exciting prospect.




He is more of a winger


----------



## EichHart

Usually they come out at the end of January but haven't seen them yet?


----------



## Sundinisagod

1. Matthews

2. Laine

3. Puljujarvi

4-10. Nylander, Juolevi, Sergachyov, Chychrun, Dubois, Tkachuk, McLeod



Not seeing much separation at all in that 4-10 group, any of those could go as high as 4th or just as easily as low as 10th.


----------



## McGlassbangers

Laine
Matthews

Chychrun
PuljujÃ¤rvi

Tkachuk
Nylander

Juolevi
Dubois
McLeod
Gauthier


----------



## Woodhouse

Asked and answered:


----------



## SEER

Hi, Everyone... Predominately a Leafs fan..., but I do NHL Prospects videos as well.. and have 18 already made for the 2016 Draft.., with some stats. on each player in this thread, for anyone interested..

So far, here's who I have videos made for:

DeBrincat
Matthews
A. Nylander
Chychrun
Laine
McLeod
Tkachuk
Juolevi
Bastian
Bean
J. Gauthier
D. Fabbro
Jost
Dubois
Steel
Bellows
Sergachev
Puljuvardi

..and I will be making more, as time goes on...

---> http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=1999425


----------



## The Winter Soldier

I am not sure if it is even possible, but if it is and I held either the 2nd or the 3rd pick. I would try to do a Burke/Sedins deal and trade for one of the picks to get both Finns onto the same team. The obvious reason is they already have chemistry as linemates. They could be better together than single entities on drafted teams.


----------



## Fantomas




----------



## Fantomas

Context: Russia beat US at U18 Five Nations today. (3-0? I think)


----------



## Gigantor The Goalie

Fantomas said:


> Context: Russia beat US at U18 Five Nations today. (3-0? I think)




Aren't the US missing a lot of players?


----------



## enj92

Gigantor The Goalie said:


> Aren't the US missing a lot of players?




Rosters

There are only significant losses like Max Jones and Cam Dineen in the US roster. Maybe Knierim too. But Team Russia in the same time is missing guys like Sergachev, Abramov, Popugayev (big one), Sokolov and Kuznetsov.


----------



## Fantomas

Russians are predictably underrated. Good for Steve Yzerman and the Tampa Bay Lightning scouts.


----------



## habsrule4eva3089

North Americans are so overrated, do you really think there's that many American prospects superior then Russian prospects. It's like they don't have the balls to go to Russia and scout.

Then when Russia keeps performing at World Juniors the usual, "OMG who are these players, how can they beat a team with Matthews and tkachuk on it."

-_-


----------



## Nihiliste

The Winter Soldier said:


> I am not sure if it is even possible, but if it is and I held either the 2nd or the 3rd pick. I would try to do a Burke/Sedins deal and trade for one of the picks to get both Finns onto the same team. The obvious reason is they already have chemistry as linemates. They could be better together than single entities on drafted teams.




If Edmonton managed it: Laine - Mcdavid - Puljujarvi


----------



## Gigantor The Goalie

GlobeHockey said:


> North Americans are so overrated, do you really think there's that many American prospects superior then Russian prospects. It's like they don't have the balls to go to Russia and scout.
> 
> Then when Russia keeps performing at World Juniors the usual, "OMG who are these players, how can they beat a team with Matthews and tkachuk on it."
> 
> -_-




Canadians have more players playing in the NHL then going to WJC then the Russians do every year. Let's not pretend it's the 17yo players on Team Russia that are winning it's games.


----------



## Fantomas

Gigantor The Goalie said:


> Canadians have more players playing in the NHL then going to WJC then the Russians do every year. Let's not pretend it's the 17yo players on Team Russia that are winning it's games.




What are you talking about.


----------



## Snowsii

Fantomas said:


> What are you talking about.




he saying that most players in team Russia are 19 year olds, while team Canada and team USA have their best players unavailable, coz they play in NHL.


----------



## Gigantor The Goalie

Fantomas said:


> What are you talking about.




Wondering why the WJC is used to prop up Russian draft eligible players and used to put down North American draft eligible players.


----------



## Fantomas

Is insecurity about North American prospects really necessary? Get over it.


----------



## Gigantor The Goalie

Fantomas said:


> Is insecurity about North American prospects really necessary? Get over it.


----------



## Episkey

Here are my February consensus rankings for the 2016 NHL Draft.

http://www.deadlywaters.net/home/february-consensus-rankings-for-2016-nhl-draft


----------



## Paxon

GlobeHockey said:


> North Americans are so overrated, do you really think there's that many American prospects superior then Russian prospects. It's like they don't have the balls to go to Russia and scout.
> 
> Then when Russia keeps performing at World Juniors the usual, "OMG who are these players, how can they beat a team with Matthews and tkachuk on it."
> 
> -_-




A single tournament isn't going to tell us much. It's not rocket science figuring out that if every country brought its best players, Canada would win more often. This is like reading into Russia having success at the World Championship with its top players when Canada and the USA bring middle-of-the-road players. Canada is continually missing its best players in the WJC due to them being in the NHL as teenagers. Give them Connor McDavid and the tournament is probably a joke. How often is Russia missing an 18 or 19 year old because he's in the NHL? I respect Russian players a lot, with many of my all-time favorites being Russian, but it's there's not a question that North America, especially Canada, is produces more and better prospects.


----------



## TheDangler*

Hey guys, I'm knew to the thread and look forward to being a part of the hockey talk that goes on here. K, so I hear enough about those guys that will be top picks in the upcoming NHL entry draft. How about those draft steals that come out of the later rounds? Who would be 10 (if there are that many) guys drafted outside of the first 2 rounds that you think could 1 day be known as draft steals?


----------



## TheDangler*

Guess, I should say who are some of the players you like that are expected to go inthe later rounds?


----------



## Gigantor The Goalie

DirtyDangles1982 said:


> Guess, I should say who are some of the players you like that are expected to go inthe later rounds?




Going to interject some goalies here; Antoine Samuel from Baie-Comeau Drakkar and Troy Timpano from the Sudbury Wolves. The other tier would be Stephen Dhillon(some team could like the extra year he gets in the OHL and he goes early) along with Evan Cormier.


----------



## Constable

Gigantor The Goalie said:


> Going to interject some goalies here; Antoine Samuel from Baie-Comeau Drakkar and Troy Timpano from the Sudbury Wolves. The other tier would be Stephen Dhillon(some team could like the extra year he gets in the OHL and he goes early) along with Evan Cormier.




im gonna do forwards, alan lyzsarczyk dmitri sokolov brett howden dillon dube mikael hakkarainen, mikhail berdin, eetu tuuola christoffer karlsson


----------



## Brock

http://ohlprospects.blogspot.ca/2016/02/sunday-top-10-players-to-watch-in-final.html

11 OHL players to watch as the OHL season winds down.


----------



## FinProspects

Off topic, kind of:

Just happened to notice, this Curtis "all-in-all" Joe-guy, who writes the player descriptions in EP:

*Tkachuk:*
...Confidence in his abilities and playing to the extent of his capabilities strengthens his work ethic and creativity. *All-in-all,* a unique and effective forward who defines his own limits and seeks to exceed them, along with all on-ice expectations. (Curtis Joe, EP 2016) - See more at: http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=233030#sthash.xRKtK0qa.dpuf

*Matthews*:
He makes his own luck, so to speak, maximizing the use of his body and stick to gain leverage against the toughest of opponents. *All-in-all*, a generational talent that has the potential to develop into a top flight franchise center. (Curtis Joe, EP 2016) - See more at: http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=199898#sthash.IzcGoLHO.dpuf

*McDavid:*
..Blessed with good size and an elite-level skillset, which includes nimble skating and deft puckhandling. *All-in-all*, a dominant center with all of the will, power, and intangibles to become a successful hockey luminary. - Curtis Joe, EP 2014 - See more at: http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=183442#sthash.4lM5ayS4.dpuf

*Eichel:*
Eichel possesses next-level hockey-IQ, an elite-level skillset, and the natural size and work ethic to let him play his role as a scoring power center. *All-in-all,* Jack Eichel is that uncontainable, dynamic center that can make other players look out of place in his wake. (Curtis Joe, EP 2014) - See more at: http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=191959#sthash.HD4PlE1R.dpuf

*Hanifin:*
He is poised beyond his years and mature in his decision making. *All-in-all,* Noah Hanifin is the ideal all-around defenseman who leaves no area of his game untended. (Curtis Joe, EP 2015) - See more at: http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=177710#sthash.nPMQP1dc.dpuf

*Zacha:*
stickhandling, and footspeed, to generate numbers in the opposition's end of the ice. *All-in-all,* Zacha is a lethal weapon that can be depended upon to create, and finish, dangerous scoring chances whenever he is on the ice. (Curtis Joe, EP 2015) - See more at: http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=130786#sthash.WpBFMWKp.dpuf

Remember Curtis..all in all is all we are.


----------



## KeziaTML

This may not be the best thread for this, but are there any draft eligible NCAA players worth taking a look at? Outside of the obvious. I'm talking the high achieving 18-19-20 years olds.


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

KeziaTML said:


> This may not be the best thread for this, but are there any draft eligible NCAA players worth taking a look at? Outside of the obvious. I'm talking the high achieving 18-19-20 years olds.




First-time eligibles that are looking really good right now are Tage Thompson (Uconn), Charlie McAvoy (BU), and Luke Kunin (Wisc), they'll probably all go in the 1st round. 

Two 19 year old prospects that should get drafted this year IMO are Dylan Gambrell (Denver) and Chase Priskie (QU). Joseph Masonius (Uconn) has also had a really good freshman season, he could be a late-round possibility as well.


----------



## AmericanDream

Kobe Armstrong said:


> First-time eligibles that are looking really good right now are Tage Thompson (Uconn), Charlie McAvoy (BU), and Luke Kunin (Wisc), they'll probably all go in the 1st round.
> 
> Two 19 year old prospects that should get drafted this year IMO are Dylan Gambrell (Denver) and Chase Priskie (QU). Joseph Masonius (Uconn) has also had a really good freshman season, he could be a late-round possibility as well.




all three are performing wonderfully and should all go before pick #25 like you said.

another solid draft for the NCAA especially looking at the freshmen they had come in this year - Connor, Boeser, Roslovic, White, Tommy Novak, etc..

High-end talent doing just fine at the NCAA level.


----------



## TT1

We're getting closer to the finish line and my list has drastically changed after a bunch of viewings. Currently in the process of watching London VOD's (Chuk and Juolevi), i'll have a better idea of where they are in a month or two.

That being said my tiers have changed, the top 7 have seperated themselves for me (up until tier 4), Dubois vs Laine is a close battle (and im starting to lean towards Dubois). 

Chychrun is a lock at #2 for me, there's no way i wouldn't pick him at that spot, he's a franchise dman in the making. In the mold of Doughty/Ekblad, two way dman with an emphasis on his dgame, extremely good skater aswell. Won't have an issue covering both the speedsters and PWF's (or should i say stronger players) at the NHL lvl. Underrated slapper aswell which is a weapon that most elite dman need in the NHL. Too well rounded not to go #2.

Nylander has impressed me quite a bit, there's not alot i dont like in his game, elite vision/playmaking and he's fairly reliable defensively (which i didnt expect), plays on the PK. Too many tools not to like, possesses elite hands and a great shot aswell.

Gauthier is probably the most overlooked player in this year's draft, he really is the complete package, reminds me alot of Rick Nash. So big, strong, fast, extremely underrated offensive game, good hockey sense (natural goal scorer's instinct), very responsible defensively.. he might be the guy we look back to in a couple of years and ask "how did he end up going so late?". Definitely been my biggest riser along with Dubois.

Dubois, well.. he isnt a secret anymore. He's a defensively responsible, puck possession beast while being able to rack up 100 PIMS and possibly 100 points, you dont see that type of player everyday. Perfectly built player for the modern day NHL, hes rapidly catching up to the Finns.

Been a big fan of Sergachev since last year but he's been slumping for the past month/month and a half. Seems disinterested in the d-zone and puck watches too much, only time he wakes up is when he's in the o-zone. Dunno what's up with him lately but he has to step up his d-game, haven't liked his d-zone coverages.

Laine's been sliding for me, just seems very 1 dimensional at this point.. but you can't deny his offensive tools. His puck skills and scorer's instinct are very similar to Ovi's. I've just grown to like Pulju's game more, he's more of a puck possession/2way beast with a strong offensive game, in the mold of Dubois/Gauthier, they're all very multi-dimensional.

Tier 1:

1. Matthews

Tier 2:

2. Chychrun

Tier 3:

3. Puljujarvi
4. Laine
5. Dubois

Tier 4:

6. Nylander
7. Gauthier

Tier 5:

8. Tkachuk
9. McLeod
10. Sergachev
11. Juolevi


----------



## hamzarocks

1. Matthews

Tier 2
2(1b).Laine 
3.Chychuran

Tier 3
4.Puljiarvi
5.Dubois
6.Nylander

Tier 4
7. Tkachuk
8. Sergachev
9. Gauthier

Tier 5
Joulevi


----------



## Caps 74

Matthews
Laine/Puljujarvi
Chychrun/Juolevi/Tkachuk/Sergachev/Dubois
Nylander/Gauthier/Mcleod


----------



## Tobi Wan Kenobi

Tier 1 
1 Mathews 
2 Laine

Tier 2
3 Puljujarvi
4 Chychrun

Tier 3
5 Tkachuk
6 Dubois

Tier 4
7 Juolevi
8 Nylander
9 Keller
10 Sergachyov


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

surprised How many people have laine right up There with or ahead of matthews


----------



## Steveei

Matthews
Laine

PuljujÃ¤rvi
Chychrun

Juolevi
Dubois
Rubtsov

Nylander
Tkachuk

Sergachyov


----------



## WilliamNylander

Matthews
Laine

Puljujarvi

Dubois
Chychrun
Nylander

Juolevi
Keller
Sergachyev
Tkachuk


----------



## TheLeastOfTheBunch

Tier 1 - Franchise prospects:
Matthews
Laine

Tier 2 - Elite prospects, 1st liners:
Puljujarvi
Dubois
Chychrun

Drop off here for me:

Tier 3 - Very good prospects, more on the 2nd line type sides:
Tkachuk
Nylander
McLeod
Sergachev
Juolevi

Hard to tell with dmen, their developments can go all over the place.


----------



## Intangir

Matthews


Chychrun

Laine
Puljujarvi

Dubois


Tkachuk
Nylander
Juolevi
Sergachev

McLeod


----------



## docbenton

Matthews
Laine

Puljujarvi

Chychrun
Dubois
Tkachuk
Juolevi
Sergachev
McLeod
Gauthier

------------

Bean
McAvoy
Nylander
Jost
Keller

Order is somewhat fluid at this point but feel these are the groupings.


----------



## heusy_79

Matthews
Laine, Puljujarvi
Dubois, Chychrun, McLeod, Tkachuk
Juolevi, Gauthier, Rubstov


----------



## McMatthews

Matthews
---------
Laine
---------
Dubois
Puljujarvi
---------
Nylander
Chychrun
Juolevi
Keller
Tkachuk
Sergachev


----------



## Cotton

1st Tier
Matthews/Laine 

2nd tier
Pulju/Dubois

3rd
Chychrun
Tkachuk
Juolevi
Sergachev
Nylander
Gauthier...


----------



## Episkey

Updated mine...

Matthews
-----------
Laine
Puljujarvi
-----------
Chychrun
Tkachuk
Dubois
-----------
Nylander
Juolevi
Sergachev
Keller

HM: Jost, Gauthier, McLeod


----------



## Daximus

Just did one of these over on the Jets board...


Matthews
---
Laine
---
Puljujarvi
Dubois
Chychrun
---
Sergachev
Keller
Nylander
Juolevi
---
Jost
Tkachuk
Gauthier
McLeod
Fabbro
---
Bellows
Bean
Rubstov
Jones
Brown
Abramov
---
Benson
Girard
McAvoy
DeBrincat
Thompson
Kunin
Howden
Steel
Asplund
Laberge
Dube
---
Stanley
Tufte


----------



## Whileee

DaximusPrimus said:


> Just did one of these over on the Jets board...
> 
> 
> Matthews
> ---
> Laine
> ---
> Puljujarvi
> Dubois
> Chychrun
> ---
> Sergachev
> Keller
> Nylander
> Juolevi
> ---
> Jost
> Tkachuk
> Gauthier
> McLeod
> Fabbro
> ---
> Bellows
> Bean
> Rubstov
> Jones
> Brown
> Abramov
> ---
> Benson
> Girard
> McAvoy
> DeBrincat
> Thompson
> Kunin
> Howden
> Steel
> Asplund
> Laberge
> Dube
> ---
> Stanley
> Tufte




Agree with this, especially at the top.


----------



## Jayevs

Matthews

Laine
Puljujarvi 

Chychrun
PLD
Juolevi

Sergachev
Nylander

Tkachuk
Gauthier
Lots of guys in this tier, but went with the more "concensus" type guys


----------



## Club

Glad to see Keller not being slept on.


----------



## Dod93Cityt

Matthews

Laine
Puljujarvi

Chychrun
Sergachyev
Nylander
Dubois
Tkachuk

Juolevi
Keller


----------



## WannabeFinn

Tier 1 - Matthews
Tier 2 - Laine, Puljujarvi
Tier 3 - Chychrun, Dubois, Tkachuk
Tier 4 - Juolevi, Sergachev, Nylander, McLeod


----------



## Dogewow

WannabeFinn said:


> Tier 1 - Matthews
> Tier 2 - Laine, Puljujarvi
> Tier 3 - Chychrun, Dubois, Tkachuk
> Tier 4 - Juolevi, Sergachev, Nylander, McLeod




Agree with this, but would drop Tkachuk one tier.


----------



## kelsier

Based on potential and by having seen the prospects on ice:

Tier 1: Laine
Tier 2: Matthews and PuljujÃ¤rvi
Tier 3: Chychrun, Juolevi, Dubois
Tier 4: Nylander, Sergachyev and Tkachuk
Tier 5: ....

Haven't seen enough of the rest so prefer not to add them on the list without respectful sample size.


----------



## Doublechin

Matthews
-----------
Laine
Puljujarvi
Dubois
-----------
Chychrun
Tkachuk
Nylander
-----------
Jost
McLeod
Keller
Juolevi


----------



## Fire Sweeney

Tier 1 - Matthews/Laine/Pul
Tier 2 - Juolevi/Jost
Tier 3 - Nylander/Rubstov
Tier 4 - Serg/Bellows/Tkatchuk


----------



## Ghost Bear

Matthews
Laine

Puljujarvi
Dubois

Tkachuk
Chychrun
Nylander
Juolevi
Sergachev

Keller
McLeod
Jost


----------



## Gigantor The Goalie

I'll switch it up and do it on CHL goalies eligible for the draft off the top of my head.

Tier 1
Evan Fitzpatrick
Carter Hart
Zack Sawchenko

Tier 2
Antoine Samuel
Stephen Dhillon
Troy Timpano

Tier 3
Tyler Parsons
Evan Cormier
Reilly Pickard

Tier 4
Evan Sarthou
Samuel Harvey
Dylan Wells


----------



## strat1

Here is my top 10.

1. Matthews
2.PuljujÃ¤rvi
3.Dubois
4.Chychrun
5.Juolevi
6.Nylander
7.Laine
8.Tkachuk
9.Sergachev
10.Mcleod


----------



## dwanmaster*

Matthews

- P
- O
- W
- E
- R
- 
- G
- A
- P

Laine
-
Puljujarvi
Chychrun
Mcleod
-
-
Dubois
Tkachuk
Nylander


----------



## Morgs

DaximusPrimus said:


> Just did one of these over on the Jets board...
> 
> 
> Matthews
> ---
> Laine
> ---
> Puljujarvi
> Dubois
> Chychrun
> ---
> Sergachev
> Keller
> Nylander
> Juolevi
> ---
> Jost
> Tkachuk
> Gauthier
> McLeod
> Fabbro
> ---
> Bellows
> Bean
> Rubstov
> Jones
> Brown
> Abramov
> ---
> Benson
> Girard
> McAvoy
> DeBrincat
> Thompson
> Kunin
> Howden
> Steel
> Asplund
> Laberge
> Dube
> ---
> Stanley
> Tufte




This is exactly what mine would look like except Fabbro is a tier too high, and Bean is a tier too low. 

Not crazy about your order in the tiers, but that's not the point of this anyway.


----------



## Daximus

Morgs said:


> This is exactly what mine would look like except Fabbro is a tier too high, and Bean is a tier too low.
> 
> Not crazy about your order in the tiers, but that's not the point of this anyway.




To be honest I stopped putting them in order by the last 3 tiers


----------



## Constable

Tier 1:

1. Matthews

Tier 2:

2. Chychrun
3. Dubois
4. Laine

Tier 3:

5. Puljujarvi
6. Nylander
7. Keller

Tier 4:

8. Nylander
9. Gauthier

Tier 5:

10. Jost
11. Gauthier
12. Sergachev
13. Juolevi

Tier 6:

14. Abramov
15. Rubtsov
16. Bean
17. Bellows

Tier 7.

18. Tkachuk
19. Mccleod
20. Jones

Tier 8

21. Laberge
22. McAvoy
23. Brown
24. Fabbro

Tier 9
25. Benson
26. Stanley
27. Howden
28. Dahlen
29. Dube
30. Girard

I really dont like Mccleod, Jones, Tkachuk. Tiers are not in order.


----------



## UsernameWasTaken

Matthews

Laine, Pulju

Dubois, Tkachuk, Nylander, Juolevi, Sergachev, McLeod

Chychrun, Gauthier

The players in each tier aren't in a specific order. 

The Jr hockey I watch the most is OHL which might be why the list is a bit heavier on players from that league.


----------



## Devils Army

Fire Sweeney said:


> Tier 1 - Matthews/Laine/Pul
> Tier 2 - Juolevi/Jost
> Tier 3 - Nylander/Rubstov
> Tier 4 - Serg/Bellows/Tkatchuk




Any reason you're so high on Jost?


----------



## The Winter Soldier

If I were doing this on a napkin.

Matthews

Puljujarvi
Laine

Tkachuk
Chychrun

Nylander

Juolevi
Debois


----------



## habsterr

WannabeFinn said:


> Tier 1 - Matthews
> Tier 2 - Laine, Puljujarvi
> Tier 3 - Chychrun, Dubois, Tkachuk
> Tier 4 - Juolevi, Sergachev, Nylander, McLeod




I agree with this one ^^^


----------



## Fire Sweeney

Devils Army said:


> Any reason you're so high on Jost?




Purely because of skills... the gap is so huge after the top 3 that I'd take a risk drafting him early.


----------



## mayfield7

Matthews
-----------
Laine
-----------
Puljujarvi
Chychrun
Dubois
-----------
Juolevi
Nylander
Tkachuk
Sergachev
Keller


----------



## MPStoEberletoHall*

Gigantor The Goalie said:


> I'll switch it up and do it on CHL goalies eligible for the draft off the top of my head.
> 
> Tier 1
> Evan Fitzpatrick
> Carter Hart
> Zack Sawchenko
> 
> Tier 2
> Antoine Samuel
> Stephen Dhillon
> Troy Timpano
> 
> Tier 3
> Tyler Parsons
> Evan Cormier
> Reilly Pickard
> 
> Tier 4
> Evan Sarthou
> Samuel Harvey
> Dylan Wells



Not trying to criticize you're list, since I don't know much about the goalies in this draft. Question though, how are Fitzpatrick and Sawchenko in the same tier as Hart?


----------



## HasbeenHallzy

strat1 said:


> Here is my top 10.
> 
> 1. Matthews
> 2.PuljujÃ¤rvi
> 3.Dubois
> 4.Chychrun
> 5.Juolevi
> 6.Nylander
> *7.Laine*
> 8.Tkachuk
> 9.Sergachev
> 10.Mcleod




Wait....what?


----------



## Devils Army

Fire Sweeney said:


> Purely because of skills... the gap is so huge after the top 3 that I'd take a risk drafting him early.




do you watch him at all? just curious, because he is in a lesser league a lot of teams might be scared off from him, and I know nothing about him


----------



## Gigantor The Goalie

MPStoEberletoHall said:


> Not trying to criticize you're list, since I don't know much about the goalies in this draft. Question though, how are Fitzpatrick and Sawchenko in the same tier as Hart?




Because it's not just about doing good now but in the future as well or else Troy Timpano and Antoine Samuel wouldn't even be on the list. Carter Hart is great however so is Sawchenko and Fitzpatrick.


----------



## Stanleyjub

Stanleyjub said:


> Janne Kuokkanen played his first professional league game today in Finnish 2nd tier league Mestis netting a 1+1 scoresheet for Hokki in a 6-0 win against RoKi.
> 
> Latest rankings show him 44th overall and 3rd best Finn forward in Button's list but only 27th in the Central Scouting's international skater list with six other forwards from Finland ahead of him.
> 
> Will be interesting to see how the rest of his season goes with the U18-champs as the main event in April for him.




Playing his debut game in the big leagues now with KÃ¤rpÃ¤t and already scored two goals after two periods


----------



## FinPanda

Stanleyjub said:


> Playing his debut game in the big leagues now with KÃ¤rpÃ¤t and already scored two goals after two periods



Yeah he probably would have got more Liiga games if he plays other team than KÃ¤rpÃ¤t. Really stacked team. They have like 5 lines of forwards.


----------



## MVP of West Hollywd

Hey guys, I'm a basketball draft fan. I've been looking to model some of my models by NHL scouts techniques, since I respect the results of your guys work. If you want to, can you rank the following prospects (I have basketball equivalents of them, but I won't tell them their name)

Forwards

Prospect A - Center

Strong skating center with elite size for his position. Makes his name on the defensive end where he had one of the most dominant seasons for a forward in some time. Good stickhandler and passer, but no more than an average shooter. His offensive stats were decent but unspectacular, excelling more at possession than finishing.

Prospect B - Center

Undersized center who is a lightning quick skater and has good shooting, passing skills and hockey sense. One of the league leaders in points. Average defensive play due to his size, though he gave effort.

Prospect C - Winger

Wing who has above average size and good shooting, passing skills. His best trait is his hockey sense. Solid stickhandler. Slightly below average skater. Had a productive offensive season and also contributed well on the defensive end using his size and smarts. 

Prospect D - Center

Center with above average size and very good shooting and passing skill. Above average hockey sense. Average skater and average stickhandler. Had a strong offensive season with average defensive play.

Prospect E - Winger

Very fast skater who has poor stickhandling skills. Has good size. Has a very good shot and good passing skills. Has size and had a strong defensive season. His offensive stats were solid but not as high as some other forwards in the class.

Prospect F - Winger

Has a rare, elite combination of skating speed and size for a winger. Below average shooting, passing and stickhandling skills. Average hockey sense. Despite some average skills and visions, had one of the top statistical offensive seasons in the class. Currently disappoints on the defensive end despite his size.

Prospect G - Winger

European barely getting minutes in a men's league so, can't use numbers to judge him. But has above average speed, solid size, great shooting and passing skill, and has hockey sense. 

Prospect H - Winger

Forward with arguably the most elite shot in the class. Above average in both size and skating ability. Has vision. Is known for his work ethic, but despite having all this going for him put up disappointing offensive numbers, and plays below average defense.

Prospect I - Winger

Forward with a great shot, average skating ability. Below average size, average passer. Had a very good offensive season though disappointed on defense.

(Compared to prospect H, he had less dynamic talents, but put up better offensive stats)

Prospect J - Winger

Winger with great size for his position and good skating speed. Good shot. Average passing skill. Above average hockey sense. Average stickhandler. Had a productive offensive season but below average defensive play despite his size.

Prospect K - Center

Great skater, average size. Very limited shot, and mediocre stickhandling ability. Average passer. Average hockey sense. Had a very productive offensive season and was one of the elite defenders for a forward in his class. 

Prospect L – Winger

Great skater with decent size. Mediocre stickhandling and shooting. Decent passing. Average hockey sense and somewhat inconsistent personality. Had good offensive stats with average defense.

Defensemen

Prospect M - Defenseman

Elite skater for a D man. Once every half-generation type of passer for his position. High hockey sense. Slightly above average size. His weakness is shooting and he is reluctant to try.

Strong offensive stats for a D-man in his league with his assists ranking up there with the top forwards. One of the best defenders in his own zone. His personality is a little less than ideal. Sometimes loses focus and gives up on games. Has some academic issues off the ice. Not quite red flag level, but perhaps yellow flag.

Prospect N - Defenseman 

Defensemen with below average size, who is known for his strong skating. Has a good shot. Average passing skills. Solid hockey sense. Put up a decent offensive season and was an above average defender.

Prospect O - Defenseman

European defensemen in a men's league who barely plays so his current production/numbers are not useful. Is a mobile skater and solid size. Known for his strong passing skill and hockey sense for a D man. Has a good shot. Is not playing on a very good team, so is it a bad sign that his coach still doesn't trust him?

Prospect P - Defenseman

Defensemen who is playing overseas but at a low level. He is putting up dominant stats but what does it mean? Has good size and mobile skating ability and has a good shot. Has average hockey sense, although it's hard to judge at his level.

Prospect Q - Defenseman

Defensemen with good skating but below average size. Limited skill level. Average hockey sense and has some immaturity issues. Had a great season putting up rock solid offensive numbers with above average defense.

Prospect R – Defenseman

Defenseman with below average size and skating, but high hockey sense. Has a decent shot. Above average passer. Had a good offensive season


----------



## ducksangels

*Will a Canadian be drafted in the top 5 in 2016?*

While I doubt this happens with the way Dubois has been moving up on pretty much everyone's board, it very well could happen. It would be the first time in a pretty long time. What do you guys think?


----------



## Mad Brills*

Does it matter? It's a clear anomoly


----------



## JPeeper

yes, either Dubois or Chychrun will, if not both.


----------



## Kyle93

Nylander is also canadian-born.


----------



## ChicagoBullsFan

Yes Chychrun and Luc-Dubois goes both TOP5.


----------



## Club

I think Chychrun goes 8 and Dubois goes before or after Tkachuk


----------



## Vatican Roulette

No.

Matthews
Paine
Pulujivari
Joulevi
Tkachuk


----------



## ChaoticOrange

I take Dubois long before I even look at Tkachuk, but that's just me.


----------



## rt

Chychrun is American. But yeah, Dubois will.


----------



## MMC

I will never ever understand the love for Dubois on this forum. He is not a top prospect at all. Should not be even considered as a Top 10 pick.


----------



## Kyle93

mymerlincat said:


> I will never ever understand the love for Dubois on this forum. He is not a top prospect at all. Should not be even considered as a Top 10 pick.


----------



## Pi

Vatican Roulette said:


> No.
> 
> Matthews
> Paine
> Pulujivari
> Joulevi
> Tkachuk




Juolevi is nothing compared to Chychrun. WJC hype but he's got so much to work on whereas Chychrun is solid in all areas of the game. 

I'd be willing to say that the team that drafts Chychrun is getting a player on Ekblad's level. He's going to be amazing.


----------



## Gritty

ChaoticOrange said:


> I take Dubois long before I even look at Tkachuk, but that's just me.




I think quite a few people share this opinion, including me.


----------



## Daximus

F l a m e s said:


> I think quite a few people share this opinion, including me.




Yeah same here.

A Canadian will go top 5 and that Canadian will be Dubois.


----------



## 93LEAFS

rt said:


> Chychrun is American. But yeah, Dubois will.



He pretty clearly identifies as Canadian, and has lived here for 3 of his 17 years. I'd say he legitimately is a duel citizen, and has reasons to identify as both, same as another good D man out the OHL in Cam Fowler.


----------



## WarriorofTime

Since my Canadian pals love to say how Brett Hull doesn't count as U.S. I gotta say Chychrun is "Canadian in name only". He lived and grew up in the U.S. and only moved to Canada when he was 15 specifically to play hockey because he was already a top player in his age group.


----------



## 93LEAFS

ducksangels said:


> While I doubt this happens with the way Dubois has been moving up on pretty much everyone's board, it very well could happen. It would be the first time in a pretty long time. What do you guys think?



Dubois or Chychrun go top 5, but usually a lack of high end Canadians means a weaker class, see 2007 and 1999 (which top 20 was terrible outside the Sedins and the 3rd and 4th best players were Barrett Jackman and Tim Connolly). This draft may break that trend though.


----------



## WannabeFinn

Dubois will go top 5.


----------



## AWSAA

WarriorofTime said:


> I gotta say Chychrun is "Canadian in name only". He lived and grew up in the U.S. and only moved to Canada when he was 15 specifically to play hockey because he was already a top player in his age group.




His dad's Canadian, so I'm assuming he's had dual citizenship all along.


----------



## luki here

Kyle93 said:


> Nylander is also canadian-born.




Doesn't really make him canadian though...or is he?


----------



## KingTux

Dubois is the full package. Could go top 5


----------



## FazeLeaf*

luki here said:


> Doesn't really make him canadian though...or is he?




No him and William were born in Calgary and im assuming because thier dad (who is Swedish) might have been playing there but im not to sure. But they moved to Sweden and continued to play hockey there. Im pretty sure they are Swedish-Canadian I guess.


----------



## rt

93LEAFS said:


> He pretty clearly identifies as Canadian, and has lived here for 3 of his 17 years. I'd say he legitimately is a duel citizen, and has reasons to identify as both, same as another good D man out the OHL in Cam Fowler.





And galchenyuk is as American as apple pie and childhood obesity.


----------



## janesy12

mymerlincat said:


> I will never ever understand the love for Dubois on this forum. He is not a top prospect at all. Should not be even considered as a Top 10 pick.




Seriously?
Respect your opinion but the consensus is he'll easily go top 10, and possibly challenge for top 5.

Dubois is Canada's only hope. Chychrun is American in my books. Grew up in America, moved to Canada to further his development.


----------



## TheLeastOfTheBunch

Chychrun and Dubois.


----------



## PBandJ

Chychrun could challenge. 

If Hull can be considered American, Chychrun can be considered Canadian.


----------



## ducksangels

janesy12 said:


> Seriously?
> Respect your opinion but the consensus is he'll easily go top 10, and possibly challenge for top 5.
> 
> Dubois is Canada's only hope. Chychrun is American in my books. Grew up in America, moved to Canada to further his development.




I agree completely. Dubois or nothing.


----------



## Love

rt said:


> Chychrun is American.


----------



## M2Beezy

mymerlincat said:


> I will never ever understand the love for Dubois on this forum. He is not a top prospect at all. Should not be even considered as a Top 10 pick.




Did u even watch the WJC??


----------



## Daximus

April Ethereal said:


> Chychrun could challenge.
> 
> If Hull can be considered American, Chychrun can be considered Canadian.




Exactly.


----------



## Daximus

Mogilny to Bure said:


> Did u even watch the WJC??




Dubois was cut from the WJC Team.


----------



## M2Beezy

DaximusPrimus said:


> Dubois was cut from the WJC Team.




O

Must of confused him with someonelse 

Anyways hes obvi going top 7 probs at 4/5


----------



## Daximus

Mogilny to Bure said:


> O
> 
> Must of confused him with someonelse
> 
> Anyways hes obvi going top 7 probs at 4/5




Probably got him confused with Gauthier, both QMJHL prospects.


----------



## DaveG

Chychrun should go around #4 or 5 IMHO, depending on where Edmonton selects. If they're outside the top 3 picks he'll be an Oiler. 

Dubois has an outside shot. I don't think he'll go over Tkachuk.


----------



## WarriorofTime

April Ethereal said:


> Chychrun could challenge.
> 
> If Hull can be considered American, Chychrun can be considered Canadian.




But it's always claimed that Bret isn't "really American" cuz he only played for USA cuz he got cut for Canada or something so we aren't allowed to claim him.


----------



## 93LEAFS

rt said:


> And galchenyuk is as American as apple pie and childhood obesity.



I'd say its slightly different, Galchenyuk was born to Belerussians in America, but raised in Russia since the age of 4 and only came back for a year at 15. Chychrun was born to Canadians in America and has lived in Canada since 14 or 15. For many reasons he could identify as either. Brett Hull was a bit different, he was born to a Canadian legend and raised in Canada til 18. Now he could easily identify as American but he's on the record as being Canadian who represented the USA because they gave him a chance, Chychrun could easily choose between Canada or the USA at the youth level, he's chosen Canada.


----------



## nomorekids

AWSAA said:


> His dad's Canadian, so I'm assuming he's had dual citizenship all along.




He attempted to play for USA first, but the USHL wouldn't grant him an "exceptional status" type deal to allow him to play in the league early. The duel citizenship thing was a back pocket bargaining ploy, and when he couldn't get what he wanted out of USA Hockey he took his services to the next in line. 

Basically, a reverse Brett Hull.


----------



## Igor Shestyorkin

mymerlincat said:


> I will never ever understand the love for Dubois on this forum. He is not a top prospect at all. Should not be even considered as a Top 10 pick.


----------



## 93LEAFS

DontCallPlayersStuds said:


> He attempted to play for USA first, but the USHL wouldn't grant him an "exceptional status" type deal to allow him to play in the league early. The duel citizenship thing was a back pocket bargaining ploy, and when he couldn't get what he wanted out of USA Hockey he took his services to the next in line.
> 
> Basically, a reverse Brett Hull.



He attempted to play in the USHL at 15, that doesn't mean he intended to play for the USNDP or national team. For example D'Angelo played USHL at 15 (major reason for the rule change) and still went the OHL route.


----------



## kk87

Chychrun will likely play for Canada next year at the world juniors. I'll chalk that up as score one for the red and white.


----------



## nomorekids

93LEAFS said:


> He attempted to play in the USHL at 15, that doesn't mean he intended to play for the USNDP or national team. For example D'Angelo played USHL at 15 (major reason for the rule change) and still went the OHL route.




I'm not inferring, I'm telling you what happened based on reports at the time.


----------



## TheGroceryStick

rt said:


> Chychrun is American. But yeah, Dubois will.



Nylander isn't Canadian and neither is Chychrun American.

The US get enough Canadian's born on American soil, good to see he actually acknowledges his roots.

Brian Bellows son. Brent Thompson's son; to name a couple more potential 1st rounders. 

American's should be happy they have a lot of NHL teams for Canadians to have their kids in. Let us have this one!


----------



## Paxon

TMLFC said:


> Nylander isn't Canadian and neither is Chychrun American.
> 
> The US get enough Canadian's born on American soil, good to see he actually acknowledges his roots.




You realize people can have/identify with more than one background/nationality/ethnicity/etc right?


----------



## 93LEAFS

DontCallPlayersStuds said:


> I'm not inferring, I'm telling you what happened based on reports at the time.



All that was reported is he was refused a waiver to play, he was never a lock for the USNDP if it happened. That may of hurt the chances of him playing for the USNDP, but he still easily could have gone the CHL route. It was speculated on, it has not been confirmed anywhere.


----------



## DonskoiDonscored

Kyle93 said:


> Nylander is also canadian-born.




If he counts as Canadian then Chychrun is American.


----------



## Kyle93

Joakim Ryan said:


> If he counts as Canadian then Chychrun is American.




I would probably consider him American. He moved to Canada in 2013 or something? Most of his life was in USA.


----------



## TheGroceryStick

Paxon said:


> You realize people can have/identify with more than one background/nationality/ethnicity/etc right?




 Ya. 
Not what I was getting at, at all though.

Americans seem overboard with 'where they were born' - Chychrun recognizes as Canadian and Nylander as Swedish, in terms of hockey.


----------



## Gstank

DaximusPrimus said:


> Dubois was cut from the WJC Team.




yea, he really doesn't know what he's talking about half the team


----------



## canuck2010

Paxon said:


> You realize people can have/identify with more than one background/nationality/ethnicity/etc right?




Yes and he has relatives here in Canada and spends time here. 

It's normal for a child to live in the family home even if his Canadian dad is a professional hockey player. Why couldn't or wouldn't he be brought up as a Canadian.


----------



## Plub

Love said:


>




Born and raised in America. He's American. 15 years vs 3 years.


----------



## mayfield7

To me Chychrun counts as a Canadian. His Canadian heritage is no doubt responsible for him playing hockey. His years that have developed him into a top end NHL prospect have been spent in Canada's top developmental league. He identifies as Canadian internationally, and I'm fine with that. We have seen it go the other way, and I've been fine with that too.

But if we aren't counting duel citizens, I would say it's 50/50 a Canadian goes top 5. 100% if Chychrun counts. One of Chychrun or Dubois definitely goes top 5.


----------



## Paxon

TMLFC said:


> Ya.
> Not what I was getting at, at all though.
> 
> Americans seem overboard with 'where they were born' - Chychrun recognizes as Canadian and Nylander as Swedish, in terms of hockey.




Chychrun is Canadian-American, so he is both. He obviously identifies more as Canadian, at least as evidenced by wanting to represent Team Canada, which is great and all, but it doesn't change the fact that he's also American, so to say "he's not American" is just wrong. You can say he's Canadian without having to say he's not American. Also, putting it as 'where they were born' is a massive minimization. He was raised and developed in America, not just born there. I don't say this because I care as an American to claim Chychrun as an American, because I don't... like, at all. It's just a basic fact of reality that he is a Canadian-American, not simply a Canadian (thus not American).



canuck2010 said:


> Yes and he has relatives here in Canada and spends time here.
> 
> It's normal for a child to live in the family home even if his Canadian dad is a professional hockey player. Why couldn't or wouldn't he be brought up as a Canadian.




Where did I say otherwise? I don't understand how you can take my comment however you took it. It's no different from a Korean immigrant being brought up "as a Korean" or "as an American". That person is a Korean-American.


----------



## Yung Rotini

Kyle93 said:


>



Consider that he's likely never watched Dubois play in his life


----------



## tony d

Dublois will go top 5. Chychrun possibly as well.


----------



## McMatthews

Pierre-Luc Dubois.

Interesting to note that Dubois also has dual citizenship (Canada-USA).


----------



## The Podium

This thread is weird... Chychrun isn't Canadian because although he identifies as Canadian he wasn't born here. At the same time Nylander isn't Canadian because although he was born here he doesn't identify as Canadian. Alas I digress, it does not matter because Dubois will be the born and bred Canadian in the top 5.


----------



## canuck2010

> Where did I say otherwise? I don't understand how you can take my comment however you took it. It's no different from a Korean immigrant being brought up "as a Korean" or "as an American". That person is a Korean-American.




You've never said otherwise and to some extent I'm agreeing with you. We aren't talking about immigrants however. I'm saying that a kid born in the USA to a player playing in the NHL can still be brought up and consider himself, Swedish, German, Canadian whatever.


----------



## JimboA

Kyle93 said:


> Nylander is also canadian-born.




I'm pretty sure Alex would rather play for USA than Canada, as he has lived there for the majority of his life. Michael was traded from Calgary in early '99, so Alex spent ~10 months in Canada.


----------



## PBandJ

BeSeeingYouSeattle said:


> Born and raised in America. He's American. 15 years vs 3 years.




Born and raised in America to a Canadian parent, making him a dual citizen. His choice who he identifies more with.


----------



## PJJ

what does it matter that chychrun feels canadian. he's only been playing in the canadian system for 2.5 years.. i consider him more of an american prospect


----------



## MMC

Lol @ people in this thread trying to decide for him which country he identifies with.


----------



## Jyrki Lumme

BeSeeingYouSeattle said:


> Born and raised in America. He's American. 15 years vs 3 years.




But he'll play for Canada, so who cares?


----------



## Apotheosis

I'd wager that both Chychrun and Dubois will go top 5. Whatever knocks people have had about Jakob's offence is gone. PPG in his last 23 games. And Dubois' scoring has skyrocketed since moving to Centre and he clearly projects as a very dominant two way force. I take either of those guys above Juolevi, Tkachuk and Nylander without hesitation.


----------



## Apotheosis

BeSeeingYouSeattle said:


> Born and raised in America. He's American. 15 years vs 3 years.




Being born in a country versus your actual heritage is a different thing. Those 15 years mean nothing considering his development as a player was in Canada's developmental league AND he has Canadian blood, while feeling Canadian enough to choose to identify as Canadian.


----------



## AD1066

Chychrun is Canadian-American, so likely, yes. Dubois also seems to be rising. 

I hate to lose Chychrun but the US has benefitted from players with dual nationality more often than not, and will continue to do so. Can't really complain.


----------



## Pyrophorus

What jersey you put on for international competition is what you are.


----------



## habsrule4eva3089

Pyrophorus said:


> What jersey you put on for international competition is what you are.













Really?

Chychrun is American. He will represent Canada but that will never take away from the fact he is an American and always will be. There's more to nationality then just playing a sport.


----------



## 93LEAFS

GlobeHockey said:


> Really?
> 
> Chychrun is American. He will represent Canada but that will never take away from the fact he is an American and always will be. There's more to nationality then just playing a sport.



Chychrun is both, and its fine for him to identify as both. Its much different situation than Nedved. There are tons of people born outside of Canada, not to Canadian parents and raised outside of Canada in Toronto who now identify as Canadians, are you telling them that they aren't? Chychrun has spent significant time in Canada now as a prospect, (3 years) came back for summers and who knows how many times for family holidays. Do you consider Cam Fowler not American? He's basically the reverse of this.


----------



## Bad Puck Bounce

Three pages of arguing about whether Chychrun is Canadian or American.

As someone who holds dual citizenship, I consider myself a little of both. I wouldnt be shocked that Jakob thinks pretty similarly.


----------



## DWest89

MVP of West Hollywd said:


> Hey guys, I'm a basketball draft fan. I've been looking to model some of my models by NHL scouts techniques, since I respect the results of your guys work. If you want to, can you rank the following prospects (I have basketball equivalents of them, but I won't tell them their name)
> 
> Forwards
> 
> Prospect A - Center
> 
> Strong skating center with elite size for his position. Makes his name on the defensive end where he had one of the most dominant seasons for a forward in some time. Good stickhandler and passer, but no more than an average shooter. His offensive stats were decent but unspectacular, excelling more at possession than finishing.
> 
> Prospect B - Center
> 
> Undersized center who is a lightning quick skater and has good shooting, passing skills and hockey sense. One of the league leaders in points. Average defensive play due to his size, though he gave effort.
> 
> Prospect C - Winger
> 
> Wing who has above average size and good shooting, passing skills. His best trait is his hockey sense. Solid stickhandler. Slightly below average skater. Had a productive offensive season and also contributed well on the defensive end using his size and smarts.
> 
> Prospect D - Center
> 
> Center with above average size and very good shooting and passing skill. Above average hockey sense. Average skater and average stickhandler. Had a strong offensive season with average defensive play.
> 
> Prospect E - Winger
> 
> Very fast skater who has poor stickhandling skills. Has good size. Has a very good shot and good passing skills. Has size and had a strong defensive season. His offensive stats were solid but not as high as some other forwards in the class.
> 
> Prospect F - Winger
> 
> Has a rare, elite combination of skating speed and size for a winger. Below average shooting, passing and stickhandling skills. Average hockey sense. Despite some average skills and visions, had one of the top statistical offensive seasons in the class. Currently disappoints on the defensive end despite his size.
> 
> Prospect G - Winger
> 
> European barely getting minutes in a men's league so, can't use numbers to judge him. But has above average speed, solid size, great shooting and passing skill, and has hockey sense.
> 
> Prospect H - Winger
> 
> Forward with arguably the most elite shot in the class. Above average in both size and skating ability. Has vision. Is known for his work ethic, but despite having all this going for him put up disappointing offensive numbers, and plays below average defense.
> 
> Prospect I - Winger
> 
> Forward with a great shot, average skating ability. Below average size, average passer. Had a very good offensive season though disappointed on defense.
> 
> (Compared to prospect H, he had less dynamic talents, but put up better offensive stats)
> 
> Prospect J - Winger
> 
> Winger with great size for his position and good skating speed. Good shot. Average passing skill. Above average hockey sense. Average stickhandler. Had a productive offensive season but below average defensive play despite his size.
> 
> Prospect K - Center
> 
> Great skater, average size. Very limited shot, and mediocre stickhandling ability. Average passer. Average hockey sense. Had a very productive offensive season and was one of the elite defenders for a forward in his class.
> 
> Prospect L â€“ Winger
> 
> Great skater with decent size. Mediocre stickhandling and shooting. Decent passing. Average hockey sense and somewhat inconsistent personality. Had good offensive stats with average defense.
> 
> Defensemen
> 
> Prospect M - Defenseman
> 
> Elite skater for a D man. Once every half-generation type of passer for his position. High hockey sense. Slightly above average size. His weakness is shooting and he is reluctant to try.
> 
> Strong offensive stats for a D-man in his league with his assists ranking up there with the top forwards. One of the best defenders in his own zone. His personality is a little less than ideal. Sometimes loses focus and gives up on games. Has some academic issues off the ice. Not quite red flag level, but perhaps yellow flag.
> 
> Prospect N - Defenseman
> 
> Defensemen with below average size, who is known for his strong skating. Has a good shot. Average passing skills. Solid hockey sense. Put up a decent offensive season and was an above average defender.
> 
> Prospect O - Defenseman
> 
> European defensemen in a men's league who barely plays so his current production/numbers are not useful. Is a mobile skater and solid size. Known for his strong passing skill and hockey sense for a D man. Has a good shot. Is not playing on a very good team, so is it a bad sign that his coach still doesn't trust him?
> 
> Prospect P - Defenseman
> 
> Defensemen who is playing overseas but at a low level. He is putting up dominant stats but what does it mean? Has good size and mobile skating ability and has a good shot. Has average hockey sense, although it's hard to judge at his level.
> 
> Prospect Q - Defenseman
> 
> Defensemen with good skating but below average size. Limited skill level. Average hockey sense and has some immaturity issues. Had a great season putting up rock solid offensive numbers with above average defense.
> 
> Prospect R â€“ Defenseman
> 
> Defenseman with below average size and skating, but high hockey sense. Has a decent shot. Above average passer. Had a good offensive season




I'll have a go. It's tough because the explanations were just a sentence or two, but here we go!

1) M - Defender with elite skating, smarts, skill, defensive abilities. (franchise d)
2) D - Big smart offensive centre (average defense).
3) B - Small offensive centre, leader in points (struggled between D and B).
4) H - Elite shooting offensive winger. (lacks defense)
5) C - Big, smart offensive winger who plays both ends well.
6) N - Small, two way defender (above average all around).
7) E - Fast, big, two-way winger. (poor stick-handling)
8) J - Productive, fast skating big winger (no two-way game).
9) G - unknown european winger with tools.
10) O - unknown european defender with size and skating.
11) L - Great skating winger with average skill set.
12) F - Athletic winger, not much skill
13) P - Toolsy defender without much info.
14) A - Big defensive centre.
15) R - Smart defender, lacks skating, good shot and IQ.
16) K - Defensive centre.
17) I - Average forward with good shot.
18) Q - Depth defender.


----------



## Pavel Buchnevich

Laine
Matthews

Chychrun
Dubois

Puljujarvi
Rubtsov
Sergachyov
Jones
Tkachuk
Juolevi


----------



## Pavel Buchnevich

Chychrun and Dubois


----------



## Mike Mike Caron

Dubois mother is american, he also has dual citizenship.


----------



## Kibe

TOP 15

Matthews
Laine
---------
PuljujÃ¤rvi
Chychrun
----------
Tkachuk
Dubois
Nylander
Juolevi
Sergachyov
----------
Gauthier
Mcleod
Keller
Jones
Bellows
Jost/Rubtsov (only seen couple nt games of them but i think they are in this range)


----------



## Dropkick Murphy

Quite ****** year for Hockey Canada, in order to get players in top 10 they have to steal American kids and claim that they are canadians.


----------



## Pi

Dropkick Murphy said:


> Quite ****** year for Hockey Canada, in order to get players in top 10 they have to steal American kids and claim that they are canadians.




We just took a break this year. We're back with a bang with Nolan Patrick next year.


----------



## Apotheosis

Dropkick Murphy said:


> Quite ****** year for Hockey Canada, in order to get players in top 10 they have to steal American kids and claim that they are canadians.




...

And how many times has America done this? The greatest American goal scorer was actually Canadian...


----------



## JayKing

Dropkick Murphy said:


> Quite ****** year for Hockey Canada, in order to get players in top 10 they have to steal American kids and claim that they are canadians.




Why would you say Dubois has been stolen? Born, raised & developed in Canada. Most of you probably would have never known he was a dual citizen if it weren't for eliteprospects


----------



## UsernameWasTaken

Dropkick Murphy said:


> Quite ****** year for Hockey Canada, in order to get players in top 10 they have to steal American kids and claim that they are canadians.




Actually, it's that when provided the choice they prefer to be identified as Canadian hockey players.


----------



## lids19

*Nhl draft in buffalo*

Just wondering how to get nhl draft tickets? Are they available to the public or just Sabres ticket holders?


----------



## Dogewow

lids19 said:


> Just wondering how to get nhl draft tickets? Are they available to the public or just Sabres ticket holders?




I'm not sure how widely available they'll be since I've never tried to get tickets to a draft. I will say that tons of people get dibs on them before the general public. NHL/media personnel, players, family/friends, and season ticket holders get first dibs. I would also think (hopefully, since I am one) that mini-pack holders get lumped in with season ticket holders for getting first dibs. I also remember reading somewhere that there isn't a restriction on how many tickets a season ticket holder could reserve, at least not more than usual. 

The draft will very likely sell out quickly considering Buffalo and Toronto fans will want to see the draft. I would pay close attention to announcements related to tickets around the end of the NHL season. I think they'll announce more once the draft lottery is concluded.


----------



## MVP of West Hollywd

DWest89 said:


> I'll have a go. It's tough because the explanations were just a sentence or two, but here we go!
> 
> 1) M - Defender with elite skating, smarts, skill, defensive abilities. (franchise d)
> 2) D - Big smart offensive centre (average defense).
> 3) B - Small offensive centre, leader in points (struggled between D and B).
> 4) H - Elite shooting offensive winger. (lacks defense)
> 5) C - Big, smart offensive winger who plays both ends well.
> 6) N - Small, two way defender (above average all around).
> 7) E - Fast, big, two-way winger. (poor stick-handling)
> 8) J - Productive, fast skating big winger (no two-way game).
> 9) G - unknown european winger with tools.
> 10) O - unknown european defender with size and skating.
> 11) L - Great skating winger with average skill set.
> 12) F - Athletic winger, not much skill
> 13) P - Toolsy defender without much info.
> 14) A - Big defensive centre.
> 15) R - Smart defender, lacks skating, good shot and IQ.
> 16) K - Defensive centre.
> 17) I - Average forward with good shot.
> 18) Q - Depth defender.




Thank you!


----------



## Hobby Bull

Out of frustration over this thread becoming a discussion of citizenship issues, there is information on line that goes beyond: "He is so. He is not." Maybe go to a legal dictionary or wikipedia. I personally would prefer to go here to learn about prospects rather than arguing the fine points of citizenship law.


----------



## FinPanda

Tarmo Reunanen will return to the lineup with the U20 team today after missing 5 months due to injury.


----------



## oStealthKiller*

*is there a top 3? Rank the top 10 in tiers*

How do you rank the top 10 this year? How do you feel the talent tiers sort out? I've heard a lot of talk of a big 3 and I supported it for a long time but I'm starting to feel Laine/Matthews have pulled away from pulju and Dubois has moved up.

I currently have it:

Matthews 
Laine

Pulju
Dubois

Julovei 
Sergaechev 
Tkachuk 

Nylander
Chychrun
McLeod


----------



## Icebreakers

oStealthKiller said:


> How do you rank the top 10 this year? How do you feel the talent tiers sort out? I've heard a lot of talk of a big 3 and I supported it for a long time but I'm starting to feel Laine/Matthews have pulled away from pulju and Dubois has moved up.
> 
> I currently have it:
> 
> Matthews
> Laine
> 
> Pulju
> Dubois
> 
> Julovei
> Sergaechev
> Tkachuk
> 
> Nylander
> Chychrun
> McLeod




Chychrun is too low. Sergachev is too high. I cant see him going top 6 in this draft.


----------



## oStealthKiller*

Icebreakers said:


> Chychrun is too low. Sergachev is too high. I cant see him going top 6 in this draft.




I am really not high on chychrun, I feel he is safer but sergaechev has higher potential. His offensive game is excellent


----------



## 93LEAFS

Matthews

Laine

Puljujarvi

Chychrun
Dubois

Keller
Nylander
Tkachuk

Juolevi
Sergachev

HM: Jost, McLeod, and Bellows


----------



## BB88

oStealthKiller said:


> How do you rank the top 10 this year? How do you feel the talent tiers sort out? I've heard a lot of talk of a big 3 and I supported it for a long time but I'm starting to feel Laine/Matthews have pulled away from pulju and Dubois has moved up.
> 
> I currently have it:
> 
> Matthews
> Laine
> 
> Pulju
> Dubois
> 
> Julovei
> Sergaechev
> Tkachuk
> 
> Nylander
> Chychrun
> McLeod




Bob certainly feels there's a big 3, and has been for a long time.

I just don't get how Laine has separated himself from Pulju when Pulju has been playing better hockey lately, they go back and forth and it's just what type you prefer.


----------



## McFlyingV

For me its:

Matthews
Laine
Pulju

Dubois
Sergachev
Chychrun
Tkachuk

Nylander
Juolevi


Only did 9 because 10 is a bit of a toss up. The D are also hard to project. Chychrun is probably the safest, but might have the lowest ceiling. Sergachev imo has the highest ceiling, but I also think Juolevi could be a Klingberg, but could also bust. Not as high on Tkachuk as some, but I do think he's in a tier above Nylander, and Dubois has been rising. I think the tiers could be arranged anyway you want to, but the true tier is the top 3 from the rest which I don't think will change and will go in that order.


----------



## 93LEAFS

BB88 said:


> Bob certainly feels there's a big 3, and has been for a long time.
> 
> I just don't get how Laine has separated himself from Pulju when Pulju has been playing better hockey lately, they go back and forth and it's just what type you prefer.



My reasoning is that Laine is much easier to project and you know what he is, he's an elite shot who is amazing at getting into scoring positions, he just feels like a guy who will be a consistent 35+ goal scorer. Puljujarvi has a more complete game, has more tools and is an elite skater, but I see a lot more that could go wrong, even if he has a slightly higher ceiling. I'd be ecstatic with either but prefer Laine.


----------



## oStealthKiller*

BB88 said:


> Bob certainly feels there's a big 3, and has been for a long time.
> 
> I just don't get how Laine has separated himself from Pulju when Pulju has been playing better hockey lately, they go back and forth and it's just what type you prefer.




I am unaware of any flip flopping since the wjc and have seen nearly everyone rank Laine higher. Besides that, when you watch him you see things in laines game that are just better than pulju that few players can do. I don't think pulju will be any worse or better than I did 3 months ago but now I feel Laine has played himself above pulju's talent and Dubois has played himself into pulju's talent level.


----------



## BB88

93LEAFS said:


> My reasoning is that Laine is much easier to project and you know what he is, he's an elite shot who is amazing at getting into scoring positions, he just feels like a guy who will be a consistent 35+ goal scorer. Puljujarvi has a more complete game, has more tools and is an elite skater, but I see a lot more that could go wrong, even if he has a slightly higher ceiling. I'd be ecstatic with either but prefer Laine.




I can definitely understand if someone picks Laine over Pulju, no problems with that, but I don't get the different tier talk.



oStealthKiller said:


> I am unaware of any flip flopping since the wjc and have seen nearly everyone rank Laine higher. Besides that, when you watch him you see things in laines game that are just better than pulju that few players can do. I don't think pulju will be any worse or better than I did 3 months ago but now I feel Laine has played himself above pulju's talent and Dubois has played himself into pulju's talent level.




And Pulju can do things Laine can't and is a very rare prospect, skating and overall game goes to Pulju. Pulju has been the better of the 2 since WJC when you look at everything they do on ice, and yet Pulju gets comments like he's only living on WJC hype and has been unimpressive while Laine has been beasting, he has but so has Pulju and nothing suggests they are on differnt tiers or someone would have closed on Pulju but not on Laine.

None of the rankings ever have any tiers between them.


----------



## Moveslikejagr247

Does anybody know Exactly when the combine is? i know it's Usually early june but i don't Know the dates


----------



## UsernameWasTaken

Matthews

Pulju, Laine

Dubois, Tkachuk, McLeod, Juolevi, Sergachev, Nylander

Chychrun, Gauthier


----------



## oStealthKiller*

BB88 said:


> I can definitely understand if someone picks Laine over Pulju, no problems with that, but I don't get the different tier talk.
> 
> 
> 
> And Pulju can do things Laine can't and is a very rare prospect, skating and overall game goes to Pulju. Pulju has been the better of the 2 since WJC when you look at everything they do on ice, and yet Pulju gets comments like he's only living on WJC hype and has been unimpressive while Laine has been beasting, he has but so has Pulju and nothing suggests they are on differnt tiers or someone would have closed on Pulju but not on Laine.
> 
> None of the rankings ever have any tiers between them.




Obviously no rankings have tiers, I meant I have yet to see a ranking since then that has Laine going after pulju. And like I said, pulju is doing well and is playing better in the fel post wjc than before, but so is Laine and Laine is doing it to a greater extent imo. Not just stats but for added elements to his game and how well he is executing what he already has. And what pulju is better than Laine at is not as rare as what Laine is better at and I feel the ability to close the gap between what the other one is better at also is in favour of Laine.


----------



## BB88

oStealthKiller said:


> Obviously no rankings have tiers, I meant I have yet to see a ranking since then that has Laine going after pulju. And like I said, pulju is doing well and is playing better in the fel post wjc than before, but so is Laine and Laine is doing it to a greater extent imo. Not just stats but for added elements to his game and how well he is executing what he already has. And what pulju is better than Laine at is not as rare as what Laine is better at and I feel the ability to close the gap between what the other one is better at also is in favour of Laine.




I'd say it's pretty rare to have a 6'4 prospect with elite skating, all around game and conditioning Pulju has.

Pulju has during the season developed more than Laine, Laine had in the offseason/at the start of the season, and Pulju has started to show his deadly shot and started to score goal scorers goals which was the biggest question mark around his game.


----------



## Mark Kandy

Matthews

Laine

Puljujarvi

Dubois
Chychrun
Nylander
Juolevi

Tkachuk
McLeod

Sergachev


----------



## landy92mack29

Matthews

Laine

Dubois
Puljujarvi
Chychrun


Nylander

Juolevi
Tkachuk
Mcleod
Gauthier
Sergachev


----------



## Breakers

93LEAFS said:


> Matthews
> 
> Laine
> 
> Puljujarvi
> 
> Chychrun
> Dubois
> 
> Keller
> Nylander
> Tkachuk
> 
> Juolevi
> Sergachev
> 
> HM: Jost, McLeod, and Bellows




6 tiers in the top 10

Haven't seen that before


----------



## hamzarocks

My Tiers
1a) Matthews
1b) Laine

3) Chychuran
4a) Dubois
4b) Puljiarvi

6) Nylander
7) Tkcachuk

8) Gauthier
9) Sergachev
10)Joulevi


----------



## Dodospice

My top 10 in tiers:

1) Matthews

2) Laine

3) Chychrun
4) Puljujarvi

5) Dubois
6) Tkachuk
7) Nylander

8) Keller

9) Jost
10) Fabbro


----------



## McFlyingV

So many rankings with Pulju out of the top 3. I don't see any way that it actually happens. He had a rough patch where the points weren't coming earlier in the year, but has been great of late and looked like a beast in the WJC's. One of the best performances along with Laine of 17 year olds in that tournament in a long time. If Laine didn't have one of the most lethal wristers and one-timers from a 17 year old in quite some time then Pulju would likely be ahead of him.


----------



## Episkey

March 2016 consensus rankings:

http://www.deadlywaters.net/home/march-consensus-rankings-for-2016-nhl-draft


----------



## AppsSyl

My top tiers

Matthews

Laine
Puljujarvi
Chychrun

Nylander
Dubois
Tkachuk

Juolevi
Sergaychev

Keller
McLeod
Gauthier
Brown
Bean


----------



## CaptainChef

Episkey said:


> March 2016 consensus rankings:
> 
> http://www.deadlywaters.net/home/march-consensus-rankings-for-2016-nhl-draft




Dubois at 7, Nylander at 6!!


----------



## Vatrano

My top 10

1. Matthews
2. Laine
3. Puljujarvi
4. Chychrun
5. Dubois
6. Tkachuk
7. Sergaychev 
8. Juolevi
9. Nylander
10. Jost


----------



## Canadian Canuck

Vatrano said:


> My top 10
> 
> 1. Matthews
> 2. Laine
> 3. Puljujarvi
> 4. Chychrun
> 5. Dubois
> 6. Tkachuk
> 7. Sergaychev
> 8. Juolevi
> 9. Nylander
> 10. Jost




This is exactly my list atm


----------



## NekkiChiconey

My tiers 

1-Matthews
-Laine
-Puljujarvi

2-Tkachuk
-Juolevi
-Dubois

3-Chychrun
-Nylander
Sergachev


----------



## Doublechin

Mathews

Laine
Puju

Juolevi
Dubois 

Tkachuk
Chuchryn

Mcleod
Nylander
Keller


----------



## Sundinisagod

Matthews

Laine

Pulju
Dubois
Chychrun

Nylander
Juolevi
Sergachyov
Tkachuk

McLeod
Keller
Jost
Gauthier
Rubstov


----------



## rt

*Who Are the Top 5 RHD in the Draft?*

And which round will they go in? 

Name the top five righty defenseman and guess their draft position.


----------



## landy92mack29

1-Dante Fabbro(10-20 range) exact position I'll guess 14
2-Charlie McAvoy(15-25 range) 18
3-Luke Green(30-50 range) 39
4-Frederic Allard(35-60 range) 45
5-Filip Hronek(50-75 range) 61

Might have overlooked someone


----------



## Appleyard

Dante Fabbro: CAN: 6'1, 190lbs. RD. RHS.
Charlie McAvoy: USA: 6'0, 205lbs. RD. RHS.
Luke Green: CAN: 6'0, 190lbs. RD. RHS.
FrÃ©dÃ©ric Allard: CAN: 6'1, 179lbs. RD. RHS.
Andrew Peeke: USA: 6'3, 205lbs. RD. RHS.

Fabbro= ~15th
McAvoy= ~18th
Green= ~40th
Allard= ~50th
Peeke= ~60th

Hronek & Cederholm next up.


EDIT: Wow, landy92mack29... great minds think alike... almost exactly the same sans Hronek/Peeke.


----------



## Lacaar

Does Dante suffer from ***** itis like what seems to be the trend from bchl players?

sorry I'm still bitter from the biggest ***** I've ever seen play hockey in Justin Schultz


----------



## Love

Lacaar said:


> Does Dante suffer from ***** itis like what seems to be the trend from bchl players?
> 
> sorry I'm still bitter from the biggest ***** I've ever seen play hockey in Justin Schultz




Jamie Benn, Kyle Turris, Brendan Morrison, and Brett Hull were all drafted out of the BCHL among many others.

I think Duncan Keith also technically played his true draft year in the BCHL, but then was drafted in his "draft +1" year while playing in the NCAA. Could be wrong on this... Im sure someone else here can confirm.


----------



## whlscowt

I think Jacob Cederholm is going to be a huge climber. I'm calling it now people are going to have this kid pretty darn high in their final rankings. I saw him play in February and he looked fantastic. Wouldn't be surprised to see him going 2nd or 3rd among righties as 2nd rounder.


----------



## rt

Craig Fischer said:


> I think Jacob Cederholm is going to be a huge climber. I'm calling it now people are going to have this kid pretty darn high in their final rankings. I saw him play in February and he looked fantastic. Wouldn't be surprised to see him going 2nd or 3rd among righties as 2nd rounder.




His offensive output the last two seasons has been absolute zero at all levels. Find me a decent NHL player that was never at least an above average offensive contributor in their draft year. If there are more than a few in the entire league I'd be quite surprised. I've never seen the kid play, but his pre-draft stat line the last two seasons doesn't bode well for becoming an NHL player.


----------



## MackAttack26

1. McAvoy - (10-20) *11*
2. Fabbro - (12-18) *14*
3. Green - (35-45) *38*
4. Allard (45-60) *52*
5. Cederholm (50-70) *58*

The RHD depth compared to the LHD depth is laughable.


----------



## Woodhouse

BUF GM Tim Murray (audio 13:51-16:07): "Drop off after three .. just off the top of my head, [another drop] somewhere in the teens .. 12, 13, or so, but in saying that, the team picking four is going to get a hell of a player, so when I say there is a drop off, there's a drop off from three guys that are combined franchise to impact players, and then four could be an impact player but he's more than likely going to be a quality NHL player so that's how we rate .. from three to where we're going to be picking, you're gonna get a 5 or 5+ out of 7 in our rankings and is going to be a quality top-six forward or quality top-three defensemen .. [Matthews first, two Finns next] yes .. [Tkachuk's kid] yep, keep going .. I'm not sure [if Chychrun's fifth] but you'd have a group of names, so you have in the forwards: Tkachuk, Nylander, and guys like that; then you have the defensemen, you have: Chychrun, Juolevi, and guys like that; so you're still getting a hell of a player .. but you still want to win the lottery, you still want to have control, it doesn't mean you want Matthews, you want control, how many calls you think you're getting the next day, one or two might be interesting, you never know."


----------



## Auston Matthews

Matthews
Puljujarvi
Laine 
Dubois
A. Nylander
Chychrun
Tkachuk

That is my order of preference of who I would like the Leafs to draft.


----------



## Mathew Barzal

I don't know anything about anything in regards to this draft. Are either of the Finn's ready to jump into the NHL as of next season?


----------



## tsnTpoint

Mathew Barzal said:


> I don't know anything about anything in regards to this draft. Are either of the Finn's ready to jump into the NHL as of next season?




Yes, both of them.


----------



## rmartin65

*Fastest Skaters in 2016 Draft*

I apologize if this question has been asked before, but as the title says, who are some of the fastest skaters eligible for the 2016 draft?


----------



## Cat lover

Puljujarvi should be up there.


----------



## Morgs

Mikey McLeod is probably the fastest


----------



## CorySchneids

McLeod
Abramov
Mete
Pulju


----------



## DonskoiDonscored

Victor Mete and Noah Gregor have speed and mechanics that are very desireable.


----------



## lanky

I think Chychrun was fastest at the top prospect game testing.


----------



## AppsSyl

Sean Day

He has to work on other areas, but skating is not one of them. He is a tremendous skater.


----------



## Joey Bones

Have heard Igor Shvyrev has wheels and a half.


----------



## whlscowt

Joakim Ryan said:


> Victor Mete and Noah Gregor have speed and mechanics that are very desireable.




I don't think Gregor has elite speed. He's not slow by any stretch, I just think guys like McLeod are a few speeds ahead.


----------



## w e l o s t b o y s

"smooth-skating" is Mete's official title according to Sportsnet


----------



## Bourdon101

McLeod, Chychrun, Pulju and Day are pretty amazing skaters and most likely the fastest off the top of my head


----------



## sbtatter

Sam steel is pretty speedy.....


----------



## Loffer

In the Combine they should deploy these all star skill tests also. Espcially speed skating results would be cool.


----------



## landy92mack29

Julien Gauthier is up there but Mcleod is #1


----------



## Bruins78

Jordan Kyrou and Will Bitten both have some wheels and are probably in upper echelon.


----------



## wings5

Morgs said:


> Mikey McLeod is probably the fastest




This, if theres a faster prospect then I'll be surprised, Mackinnon-esque explosiveness.


----------



## HockeyHistorian

I haven't really seen the North Americans so much, but PuljujÃ¤rvi has tremendous speed.


----------



## SmartPuck

McLeod has to be near the top
Kyrou
Benson
Gregor has both high end wheels and great mechanics, meaning he'll only build on that speed
Hajek on D


----------



## McMatthews

Michael McLeod is one of the fastest hockey players I've ever seen, when he's going down the wing.


----------



## Leafs at Knight

Victor Mete, Cliff Pu.


----------



## DonskoiDonscored

Craig Fischer said:


> I don't think Gregor has elite speed. He's not slow by any stretch, I just think guys like McLeod are a few speeds ahead.




I think Gregor's speed is deceptive, and there's plenty of room for him to improve.

That said, McLeod's top speed and overall speed is faster, I just posted on two of the guys I'm most familiar with.


----------



## Conspiracy Theorist

Laine and Pulju are way better than Matthews. I will be angry if it won't be:

#1 Laine
#2 Pulju


----------



## Ace

McLeod really is an incredible skater. He gets my vote


----------



## MinJaBen

Karjala takaisin said:


> Laine and Pulju are way better than Matthews. I will be angry if it won't be:
> 
> #1 Laine
> #2 Pulju




Prepare to be angry then...


----------



## VictorLustig

Haven't seen anyone faster than Linus Weissbach.


----------



## Tkachuk Norris

Mete AINEC. The guy looks like he was shot out of a cannon.


----------



## David Tanabe

How does Jost compare, for anyone familiar with the BCHL?


----------



## tony d

Pulju for me.


----------



## gifted88

I'd like to know who are the best at:

Acceleration
Top Speed
Agility
Balance
Best overall skater (Not necessarily top speed, just best at all categories)


----------



## moneyline

Karjala takaisin said:


> Laine and Pulju are way better than Matthews. I will be angry if it won't be:
> 
> #1 Laine
> #2 Pulju




I agree with you on this. Pulju is allmost two years younger than matthews and he is producting at least as well.. Both off these guys ceiling is way higher than matthews. Matthews will be a franciseplayer,no question about it but ou man im waiting what will PuLaAho be in the future.. Sweet


----------



## Pi

moneyline said:


> I agree with you on this. Pulju is allmost two years younger than matthews and he is producting at least as well.. Both off these guys ceiling is way higher than matthews. Matthews will be a franciseplayer,no question about it but ou man im waiting what will PuLaAho be in the future.. Sweet




Matthews is 8 months older than Puljujarvi. If they were 2 years apart, they would be separated by at least one draft if not two.


----------



## Joel Ward

Bourdon101 said:


> McLeod, Chychrun, Pulju and Day are pretty amazing skaters and most likely the fastest off the top of my head




Having seen Mississauga and Sarnia play live in the last few weeks, I would rank them;

1. McCleod


2. Chychrun
3. Day

McCleod's top speed is unreal. Very explosive skater.


----------



## moneyline

Pi said:


> Matthews is 8 months older than Puljujarvi. If they were 2 years apart, they would be separated by at least one draft if not two.




Very true,dont know how i made allmost a year to allmost 2 years


----------



## Brodeur

lids19 said:


> Just wondering how to get nhl draft tickets? Are they available to the public or just Sabres ticket holders?




http://sabres.nhl.com/club/page.htm?id=111786#&navid=BUF-search



> Ticket information for the 2016 NHL Draft will be announced in mid-April.




Season ticket holders will get first dibs. Usually the team will set up a page where you can be notified when general admission seats become available.


----------



## Team Cozens

93LEAFS said:


> Matthews
> 
> Laine
> 
> Puljujarvi
> 
> Chychrun
> Dubois
> 
> Keller
> Nylander
> Tkachuk
> 
> Juolevi
> Sergachev
> 
> HM: Jost, McLeod, and Bellows




Sabres GM Tim Murray indicated he thought there was a drop off after
12/13 which would fall in line with your numbers. I have Tkachuk at #4.


----------



## Daximus

Joakim Ryan said:


> Victor Mete and Noah Gregor have speed and mechanics that are very desireable.




I Watch a lot of Gregor I don't even think he's much faster than Howden. He's got an explosive first step but his top end speed is nowhere near guys like Pulju or McLeod.


----------



## Rabid Ranger

moneyline said:


> Very true,dont know how i made allmost a year to allmost 2 years




Yeah, only a year and four months off.......


----------



## Rabid Ranger

Karjala takaisin said:


> Laine and Pulju are way better than Matthews. I will be angry if it won't be:
> 
> #1 Laine
> #2 Pulju




This appears to be a revelation to well...almost everybody. Do the scouts know this?


----------



## Sens of Anarchy

1. Mcleod
2. Gauthier


----------



## McMozesmadness

Mete is a ridiculously good skater..

Jack Walker is a 96' I think gets drafted. Best skater in the Dub IMO.


----------



## stempniaksen

Mete and McLeod have ridiculous speed, easily the first two guys to ciome to mind.

Julien Gauthier is probably up there, which is crazy considering his size.


----------



## Dabest

*What is the latest you see these guys going?*

What would you say is the latest the forwards in the first round could drop?

Specifically Keller Dubois nylander Jost Bellows


----------



## LeafGrief

I do predict that some of those forwards might fall, maybe further than we thought. Some of those forwards might even fall out completely.


----------



## Esko6

HeungMinSon said:


> What would you say is the latest the forwards in the first round could drop?




But we don't know who was picked in the first round yet.


----------



## Dabest

Esko6 said:


> But we don't know who was picked in the first round yet.




I mean like when would you be surprised if a certain player was available?


----------



## MackAttack26

HeungMinSon said:


> What would you say is the latest the forwards in the first round could drop?
> 
> Specifically Keller Dubois nylander Jost Bellows




Earliest/Latest

Keller - 8th/18th
Dubois - 3rd/10th
Nylander - 5th/12th
Jost - 10th/24th
Bellows - 10th/24th


----------



## Zaddy

Zemgus26 said:


> Earliest/Latest
> 
> Keller - 8th/18th
> Dubois - 3rd/10th
> Nylander - 5th/12th
> Jost - 10th/24th
> Bellows - 10th/24th




Funny, that's almost exactly what I had in my mind. I thought Keller probably top16, Dubois top10, Nylander top12, Jost top25 and Bellows top20.


----------



## Chan790

HeungMinSon said:


> What would you say is the latest the forwards in the first round could drop?
> 
> Specifically Keller Dubois Nylander Jost Bellows




It really depends on how the draft order shakes out. Nylander and Dubois definitely go top-10...but the others could go in any order depending on the preferences of the teams picking.

The rest of those guys (along with McLeod and Gauthier) project to go in the 8-18 range...and between Ottawa, Minnesota, NJ and Carolina (teams almost certainly taking forwards)--they all most-likely have preferences and "absolutely-nots" out of that group.


----------



## tony d

None last to the 2nd round and I think Dublois and Nylander both go top 10.

In order of where I think they go:

1) Dublois
2) Nylander
3) Keller
4) Bellows
5) Jost


----------



## Flames Draft Watcher

I'd be shocked if Dubois fell out of the top 8. I'd be shocked if Nylander fell out of the top 10.


----------



## NekkiChiconey

For Dubois and Nylander, it really depends on wich defensemen get picked in the top-10.
I wouldn't be surprised if Chychrun goes 4th, Tkachuk goes 5th, Juolevi 6th and Sergachev 7th (like provorov last year) wich could bring Dubois to the 8th spot and Nylander at 9. I remember Rantanen last year who was ranked 7th on sportsnet's final rankings and had some offensive upside, but still fell to 10th.


----------



## Sens of Anarchy

HeungMinSon said:


> What would you say is the latest the forwards in the first round could drop?
> 
> Specifically Keller Dubois nylander Jost Bellows




I don't think Dubois or Nylander drop past 10

Keller and Jost 15 

Bellows 18


----------



## 57special

Leafs at Knight said:


> Victor Mete, Cliff Pu.




Watched Pu a couple of times and was intrigued. Good late round pickup? Like his speed,and seems to have decent size. I know he doesn't score much, but seems smart... might be an effective bottom sixer?


----------



## Jonas1235

islanders will take Pu if available. I've heard they like Pu.


----------



## Shrimper

Are there a list of players that are available from European leagues such as the Czech National, Swiss or other similar leagues other than Smliiga or SHL


----------



## TheGroceryStick

Jonas1235 said:


> islanders will take Pu if available. I've heard they like Pu.




Islanders really love former Oshawa Generals.  
I actually wondered if they had some sort of tie to their scouting?


----------



## Channelcat

*Who will drop down on draft day?*

So who are going to be the draft day droppers?

I'm inclined to say Sergachyov, Tkachuk, Nylander, McLeod.


----------



## SenzZen

Channelcat said:


> So who are going to be the draft day droppers?
> 
> I'm inclined to say Sergachyov, Tkachuk, Nylander, McLeod.




http://hfboards.mandatory.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2


----------



## OmNomNom

the other question to ask is, who will rise? anyone in playoffs could rise above those not playing, should they perform exceptionally


----------



## trick9

Jakob Chychrun.


----------



## mattef

I agree with Chychrun. Start of the year he was pretty much a lock for top 3, but I could see him drop to 7-10


----------



## spiny norman

SenzZen said:


> http://hfboards.mandatory.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2




Moved thread to Prospects forum.


----------



## Flames Draft Watcher

Channelcat said:


> So who are going to be the draft day droppers?
> 
> I'm inclined to say Sergachyov, Tkachuk, Nylander, McLeod.




In order to know who you would consider droppers we'd have to know your rankings. There are no consensus rankings so coming up with fallers is a bit of a dubious exercise.


----------



## Channelcat

Flames Draft Watcher said:


> In order to know who you would consider droppers we'd have to know your rankings. There are no consensus rankings so coming up with fallers is a bit of a dubious exercise.




Yes, its difficult thing to quantify, so I think you just need to judge it against the mean. Certainly in the past there have been fairly undeniable drops, Barzal, Konecky, Merkeley etc. Although mostly they seem to justified as time goes by. 

Personally I'm hoping for some more "head scratchers" from Sweeney as the Bruins have a ton of picks.


----------



## Neutral Hockey Fan

The Russian guys


----------



## untouchable21

Have a feeling Pulujarvi will drop beliw the #3 spot, but not far.

Others include McLeod, Chychrun and Gauthier.


----------



## Mad Brills*

Nylander is going top 8.

I could see teams passing on chychrun.

He won't fall past the late lottery, but could be cam fowler 2.0

Contender for a top 3 pick, goes 10-11.


----------



## Diddy

IDK why people are saying Nylander may drop. He probably won't go lower than 7 with how his playoffs are going (6 goals 3 assists in 3 games). If anything he's making a case to pass tkachuk and PLD


----------



## 93LEAFS

OmNomNom said:


> the other question to ask is, who will rise? anyone in playoffs could rise above those not playing, should they perform exceptionally



Some of the guys knocked out early can help there stock at the under 18's. Nylander helped recover his stock there in 2014, Barzal last year. Could easily see Chychrun or McLeod improving their stock in a tourny against there age group. It could also really impact the stock of USNDP guys, Fabbro and Jost (if he plays).


----------



## trick9

Honestly only said Chychrun because most people still seem to have him as consensus #4, which i don't really see him even being near of. I think Juolevi will go as a first D in the draft, and his draft position will dictate where Chychrun will go. Every team seems to need D and i can see this being similar kind of draft as 2012 where the dominoes started falling when someone took the first D off the board. There is a pretty big drop-off after the top-3 D's in this draft.

I think Juolevi goes propably 5th or 6th, and Chychrun will go spot or two after him.


----------



## Ace

Coldawg said:


> IDK why people are saying Nylander may drop. He probably won't go lower than 7 with how his playoffs are going (6 goals 3 assists in 3 games). If anything he's making a case to pass tkachuk and PLD




He could easily go past 7.

Matthews, Laine, Puljujarvi, Tkachuk, Chychrun, Joulevi, Dubois. There...he's 8 without much struggle.


----------



## KidLine93

Hoping the Oilers take one of Chychrun or Joulevi. 

Oilers odds have them picking around 4th-5th overall most likely.


----------



## DaveG

I can see Gauthier falling. I don't think he'll deserve to but with some of what we've been hearing he could be on the board a decent bit later then someone with his skillset should be.


----------



## Fire Sweeney

It should be Chychrun but some clown will pick him top 5 based on his hype and name.


----------



## StuckOutHere

I think Max Jones is going to drop out of the 1st round. Not because of his suspension, just see too much Tyler Biggs in him.


----------



## Sweetpotato

Chychrun and Gauthier are good bets. I think you'll see Pulj drop as well.


----------



## JS91

I could see Puljujarvi dropping. Dubois played exceptionally well until his suspension so I could definitely see a team taking him at #3. After that it's all about personal preference but I doubt Pulju drops below 6. He has probably the best tools in this draft but the question is can he make use of those tools. I'd still bet on him going 3rd though simply because even if he ends up busting he'll still be a solid NHLer due to his size and speed. Still, stranger things have happened and I would not be surprised to see him fall to 5th or 6th.


----------



## Felstead

Got a feeling Nylander goes above Tkachuk in the draft.

Wouldn't be surprised if Dubois jumped to #3 over Puj. This kid is LEGIT.


----------



## Frk It

Keller and Bean.


----------



## Zaddy

It's pretty impossible to predict. Who would've thought Barzal, Connor and Konecny would fall so far last year? 

If I had to take a stab at it though I'd say Gauthier, Fabbro and Sergachyov. Although it depends how you rank them. Some guys have Gauthier as a borderline top10 pick whereas others have him around #20. Basically when I'm saying he might fall I'd consider him falling would be if he's taken around #20 rather than around #10.

I guess the same is true for Fabbro. Many guys had him in their top10 at the beginning, and perhaps even the midpoint, of the season but now he seems to have fallen into the 20's already by many scouting agencies. So if he's taken around there I guess it wouldn't be so much of him falling on draft day but rather in the months prior.

Personally I think McLeod should be a guy who falls compared to his draft ranking but I just don't think it will happen because he checks all the boxes for what scouts/GM:s like in a player. I think maybe Tkachuk should fall a little too but with his bloodlines and production I don't see that happening either. 

So going on traditional stuff on what might make a player fall I'd suggest Keller will be the one to fall the furthest of the top ranked guys, just because he is lacking in the size department. You saw guys like Bracco, Merkley, Konecny and Barzal fall last year and they're all on the smaller side so I guess that's the most reason a player falls.


----------



## Morgs

StuckOutHere said:


> I think Max Jones is going to drop out of the 1st round. Not because of his suspension, just see too much Tyler Biggs in him.




I've seen far too many people say this.

Have you ever watched both Jones and Biggs? 

They're both big and like to throw their bodies... That's where the comparables end.


----------



## CherryToke

Tkachuk because teams will be afraid he's a product of playing with great players.


----------



## CanadienShark

Moore Money said:


> Tkachuk because teams will be afraid he's a product of playing with great players.




That didn't stop the Sharks from taking Meier over guys like Rantanen and Barzal.  I'm still not overly happy with the Meier pick, but if any scouting department deserves the benefit of the doubt, it's the Sharks.


----------



## Horvath Broncos

I think one of the finnish players drop somewhat. Just because this seems to happen to finnish players pretty often.


----------



## VictorLustig

I think Nylander could drop out of the top 10. Puljujarvi is the other one I think could drop a couple of spots.


----------



## Gstank

Tufte
Jones
Debrincat
McAvoy
Mcleod


----------



## DaveG

Horvath Broncos said:


> I think one of the finnish players drop somewhat. Just because this seems to happen to finnish players pretty often.




Puljujarvi to Carolina at #13


----------



## stempniaksen

German Rubstov and Max Jones seem like the likely candidates to me. I see both guys falling into the 20's (perhaps later for Rubstov).


----------



## dwanmaster*

KidLine93 said:


> Hoping the Oilers take one of Chychrun or Joulevi.
> 
> Oilers odds have them picking around 4th-5th overall most likely.




? They are in last place in the league (again). How would they be picking 5th overall


----------



## Stand Witness

Squid12 said:


> ? They are in last place in the league (again). How would they be picking 5th overall




If they jump up 1 spot in the standings it is possible with the top 3 picks going out through lottery.


----------



## Treb

Dubois drop to Habs, please?


----------



## Silentjury

McLeod


----------



## Stud Muffin

Chychrun. He's just not the player everyone thinks he is.


----------



## Stand Witness

McLeod to mid 1st (15-16)
Tkachuk to 7
Chychrun to 8


----------



## Aceboogie

Nylander to rise. I think Willy is fresh in GMs memories (how he has rose from his drfat position) and hell go 4th


----------



## Channelcat

Treb said:


> Dubois drop to Habs, please?




Hypothetically if the Habs are on deck and PLD is on the board, you know that one these other teams is going to **** you.


----------



## untouchable21

Treb said:


> Dubois drop to Habs, please?




That will never happen. At this point, he may not last until #4


----------



## MMC

I could see Cat surprising everyone by being a 1C


----------



## MackAttack26

Dubois, if he plays C in the NHL, has a good shot.

Also like Keller's potential. Could become it, could not.

Kunin is my darkhorse.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

*Is there a shift-by-shift vid of Matthews that matches Laine's last game?*


^ look for #29 in a blue jersey. 

Laine's on his playoff run in Liiga and had a crazy last game which once again shows how much of a big-game player he is even against full grown men.

I'm sure there must be games where Matthews is completely lighting it up? Preferably a bigger game like this one, but a regular season game is just fine.

I'm just really curious about seeing Matthews ability when he goes all-in the way Laine now.


----------



## Steve Kournianos

teravaineSAROS said:


> ^ look for #29 in a blue jersey.
> 
> Laine's on his playoff run in Liiga and had a crazy last game which once again shows how much of a big-game player he is even against full grown men.
> 
> I'm sure there must be games where Matthews is completely lighting it up? Preferably a bigger game like this one, but a regular season game is just fine.
> 
> I'm just really curious about seeing Matthews ability when he goes all-in the way Laine now.





How about start with last year's U18 gold medal game. They were both there and it was a big game.


----------



## Steve Kournianos




----------



## teravaineSAROS

PHP:







DM23BK30 said:


> How about start with last year's U18 gold medal game. They were both there and it was a big game.




Is there anything more recent?


----------



## Readytostart

rt said:


> Chychrun is American. But yeah, Dubois will.




American-born, Canadian father (former pro playing in the US), spent time in Canada growing up, playing for Canada internationally at the junior level. Canadian.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

Readytostart said:


> American-born, Canadian father (former pro playing in the US), spent time in Canada growing up, playing for Canada internationally at the junior level. Canadian.




If he defines himself as Canadian then hes Canadian. just like how Jacob Virtanen chose to be Canadian and not Finnish.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

[MOD] New Thread: http://hfboards.mandatory.com/showthread.php?t=1852383


----------

